# K04-001 or K04-020 owners please read!!!



## DCGULL (Jan 31, 2004)

I am thinking about upgrading my turbo, as I am getting close to the end of my K03s normal life expectancy. Mods that matter:
Samco inlet pipe & hose kit.
Lower I/C hose
BF! SMIC
GHL 3" DP
2.5" Milltek exhaust
I own a 4 bar FPR which I can install in a minute or so, so that isn't an issue.
I have read well over 50 threads on this set up and have only more questions than when I started looking. I know that it will bolt right in to the stock exhaust manifold and I know that I will not have exhaust restriction issues after the install based on my current set up.
I own an ECU with APR 93 software on it and I am running another ECU with Dahlback software. I will run whatever software works-regardless of who's it is.
What software should be used with this turbo?
Are larger FI's really needed?
What is a realistic whp/tq expectation with this set up?
Will I need an exhaust manifold with better flow characteristics to make this a worthwhile mod?
Is ceramic coating (ex. mani/turbo) a worthwhile investment?
The goal: Daily driver. There will be no track time, nor time at the strip. I drive 50,000 miles per year and want OEM reliability- every day! I am not looking to ever achieve 300+ HP in this car. Please don't post anything like "save up and go BT" because that isn't a target for me.
If you own one, have experience with one, or are friends with someone who has this set up- please respond! If you have a 2871R or RS or .68 or .71 or a disco potato...that's great! Just don't post up about it, OK? Because it's not under consideration.
Thanks in advance!
Dave


----------



## dbrowne1 (Oct 31, 2000)

*Re: K04-001 or K04-020 owners please read!!! (DCGULL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DCGULL* »_
I own a 4 bar FPR which I can install in a minute or so, so that isn't an issue.
I own an ECU with APR 93 software on it and I am running another ECU with Dahlback software. I will run whatever software works-regardless of who's it is.
What software should be used with this turbo?
Are larger FI's really needed?
What is a realistic whp/tq expectation with this set up?
Will I need an exhaust manifold with better flow characteristics to make this a worthwhile mod?
Is ceramic coating (ex. mani/turbo) a worthwhile investment?


You won't need a 4 bar unless your chip calls for one. Do not put one in "just because" - it will just pull fuel, knock your trims off, and throw a code.
1. Given that you already have an APR chip, I would just upgrade to their K04 program (assuming it's available for your ECU). 
2. No, stock injectors are fine.
3. 230hp/280tq is realistic.
4. You don't need a new manifold, and you'd probably spend a ton on a decent one that might get you 4hp at 3 billion RPM. The stock one flows more than well enough for a K04.
5. I doubt ceramic coating it going to yield results for that setup.
If you want a daily driver with a little more oomph, which is what mine is (see mods below), don't bother with manifolds, ceramic coatings, or any of that racecar stuff. Just put the K04 on and upgrade your software.
I've got 100K+ on my car, 95K of it chipped and 55K with the K04. It's had no problems.


----------



## DCGULL (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: K04-001 or K04-020 owners please read!!! (dbrowne1)*

It sounds exactly like what I am looking for. Bulletproof, daily driver, OEM install. I have had mixed results with APR over the years, but have been very impressed with the current focus and customer service. I have no problem shipping my ECU back to them to both remove the "check sum error" code and program the K04 file. This will save me a step later on when installing the turbo.
So, forget the esoteric stuff (ceramic coating, log style manifold...) and bolt on, load software and drive it.
Thank you greatly for that input dbrowne1- it is exactly what I am looking for!
Dave


----------



## YeyeDrive (May 18, 2004)

*Re: K04-001 or K04-020 owners please read!!! (DCGULL)*

I am looking to do the exact same thing, and have read all the post in here aswell, after all that I emailed APR and they responded back to me this .....
Me - " I have a 1.8t 20th ae with the following basic bolt ons - 3" DP, 2.5" CB, P-Flow, UR Pully set. I'm looking to Go with a K04-001 swap soon and will be possible looking to run your APR K04 Remap. My questions are other then going with your full kit or just getting a K04 + your remap what else do you reccomend that I use....ie.. any need changes to my stock FPR / MAF / Injectors / Spark plugs. "
APR- " The only other part you'll need is a 4 bar fpr. Thanks, "
Thought this maybe be of a help to you also.


----------



## DCGULL (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: K04-001 or K04-020 owners please read!!! (YeyeDrive)*

Great! It seems that one of the threads that I read indicated that APR went to a 4 bar FPR in most of thier programming at some point in the past. There are many peoeple out there with 3 bar programming as well.
Sounds like you and I are on the same path. I don't have the turbo yet (my K03s hasn't failed either!) but I seem to have everything else in place already.
I guess I don't need the log style manifold or ceramic coating, so now it's time to price out K04-001's. I have been referred to Clay aka "rippinralf" at Kinetic Motorsports and that's about it. I will check with "slappynuts" too, as I have done business with him in the past and would perfer to give the business to someone I know, like and trust.
http://www.pro-imports.com/ might sell them individually as well and then there is the ATP Eliminator kit, so they may have good pricing on just the turbo too.
I, too, am running underdrive and lightweight pulleys (ECS) for the last 88,000 miles or so. I also have an intake manifold from a local welder who sells his manifolds through [email protected] It's a nice piece and I can't wait to get it installed.
Thanks for the post!
Dave


----------



## AUDIPWRD (Feb 20, 2001)

*Re: K04-001 or K04-020 owners please read!!! (DCGULL)*

The K04-001 will bolt up to the stock manifold, and the K04-020 will not. You will need the manifold off a 225 TT or a custom manifold to use the 
K04-020. With the K04-001, you will be able to get around 210hp/280lb-ft at the wheels, and with the K04-020 230-250hp/300lb-ft at the wheels.


----------



## stirfriedx9 (Apr 23, 2005)

*Re: K04-001 or K04-020 owners please read!!! (AUDIPWRD)*

http://www.pro-imports.com
check out the equalizer kit!!! you'll be all set. just buy the kit with the revo if your dahlback/apr software won't work. from what i've heard, it is very good.


----------



## DCGULL (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: K04-001 or K04-020 owners please read!!! (AUDIPWRD)*

Well, no matter what I do, I can't seem to get over 200 whp with the stock snail. Again, I'm not looking for a 10 second car by any means, but 220 or 230 is the target. However, without it, I'll be very happy with 280 wtq!!!
I am aware of the manifold issue with the K04-020, but it seems to offer a broader band of power than the -001. Also, I have everything required for the 001 (except of course- the turbo!) so it becomes a reasonable price for limited overall numbers.
Finally, I am hoping that the numbers under the curves are significant instead of being spikey or laggy. (these are technical terms, please check the technical forum sticky threads before asking what they mean!) It will help keep the daily in daily driver.
Maybe this would be a good time to ask if anyone has a K04-001 for sale? There are at least 2 interested people...
Dave


----------



## YeyeDrive (May 18, 2004)

*Re: K04-001 or K04-020 owners please read!!! (DCGULL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DCGULL* »_Great! It seems that one of the threads that I read indicated that APR went to a 4 bar FPR in most of thier programming at some point in the past. There are many peoeple out there with 3 bar programming as well.
Sounds like you and I are on the same path. I don't have the turbo yet (my K03s hasn't failed either!) but I seem to have everything else in place already.
I guess I don't need the log style manifold or ceramic coating, so now it's time to price out K04-001's. I have been referred to Clay aka "rippinralf" at Kinetic Motorsports and that's about it. I will check with "slappynuts" too, as I have done business with him in the past and would perfer to give the business to someone I know, like and trust.
http://www.pro-imports.com/ might sell them individually as well and then there is the ATP Eliminator kit, so they may have good pricing on just the turbo too.
I, too, am running underdrive and lightweight pulleys (ECS) for the last 88,000 miles or so. I also have an intake manifold from a local welder who sells his manifolds through [email protected] It's a nice piece and I can't wait to get it installed.
Thanks for the post!
Dave 

yeah I'll have to grab a 4 bar FPR I don't have one yet and I want to get a new DV too ( might just gard a OEM 225tt). Other then that I don't plan on spending the $1699 for the APR kit when I think i can do it cheaper just buying a K04-1 and then getting the APR remap for $699.......Well Let me know what you find, I'm trying to get this put together soon.


----------



## DCGULL (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: K04-001 or K04-020 owners please read!!! (YeyeDrive)*

I only found one source for K04-001's and they are on sale for $695.00 or $725.00 with a gasket kit though Kinetic MS (Clay aka Rippinralf)
However, I also found (2) used http://www.pro-imports.com/ K04-20 "kits" for sale, as the owners are going up into large turbos! Both inlcude everything but software (FI's, FPR, turbo upturn pipe, cast manifolds, bladdy, bladdy) They are in the MKIV classifieds.
I like the concept of more HP & Tq but I truly want bolt on convenience without too much to worry about. However, the prices are pretty close to make them feasible....Hmmm.
I still want more feedback from others who have installed and are driving with the 04-001 today! dbrowne1 is a very knowledgeable and trusted vortexer and I'd love to hear more from people like him.
Any K04-001's available or any more feedback...
Yeye let's stay in touch re: what works and deals. I'll let you know if I find anything and let me know too!
Dave 


_Modified by DCGULL at 3:06 PM 3-4-2006_


----------



## YeyeDrive (May 18, 2004)

*Re: K04-001 or K04-020 owners please read!!! (DCGULL)*

not sure i want to go used but hey check this out ...http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2403163


----------



## streettunerz1 (Nov 15, 2005)

*Re: K04-001 or K04-020 owners please read!!! (YeyeDrive)*

puts the smackdown on srt4's eh? id like to hear about that one, and this is the 001 were talking about


----------



## DCGULL (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: K04-001 or K04-020 owners please read!!! (streettunerz1)*

Ummm, that sounds a little optimistic at best.


----------



## DCGULL (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: K04-001 or K04-020 owners please read!!! (streettunerz1)*

Ummm, after further review, it seems that there are some additional things to consider. Based on cost alone, there is limited HP/Tq improvement. With a K03s chip, most tuners can acheive the results I have been getting: 200/245 to the wheels.
The overall improvement would primarily be in torque with the K04 set up. The cost per Tq seems pretty high.
APR Software upgrade: $199.00
K04-001 & install kit : $775.00
Labor : $300.00
Misc. fees & expense : $100.00
Total $1,400.00
So, even with existing installed items not being considered, the cost per hp/tq seems to be very high for limited gain. However, if it is well spread out over the RPM range, it may still be worth it.
Did the K04-001 come "stock" on any particular models? i.e. passats? This would help sourcing a used one, which could reduce costs substantially.
I already own APR 93 octane software, so I think I am only doing an "upgrade". If you don't own it already, the cost for software is $699.00. Locally, I have been told that there is an install fee of $95.00, which is almost excessive in relation to what is being done.
So, it would seem that dollar for dollar a far better investment would be a LSD!
Dave


----------



## SoniqGTI (Jul 17, 2005)

*Re: K04-001 or K04-020 owners please read!!! (DCGULL)*

Heres the thing with the K04-001. Its not a horsepower turbo, it makes fantastic torque, but falls flat on its face around 5500 rpm just like the K03. Not good for racing or dyno whores.
What the K04 does really well is boost up the bottom end and midrange which is where we do most of our driving. Mine spools around 2K and is ready to pull right away. Around 3K it really wakes up and pulls hard up to 5500. Its really good, usable power and you dont have to rev the crap out of the motor to get it.
You kind of ride the sweet spot and use the torque. Like a big four stroke dirtbike, itll have you in the triple digits in a hurry. Its also awesome in the hills, no more downshifting. Plus theres almost zero lag and it sounds really cool. Other advantages are stock look and factory bracing and pipes. Mine has been flawless since the day I installed it.
A couple of things:
It is very sensitive to temp. and runs a lot stronger when its cold outside but Im also on the stock IC.
Since it spools so quick, it is very easy to create a big boost spike at low RPMs by getting on the gas too quick, espescially when its hot outside. Roll it on smooth and youll have no trouble.

_Modified by SoniqGTI at 6:37 PM 1-23-2006_


_Modified by SoniqGTI at 7:24 PM 1-23-2006_


----------



## Outlaw vdub (Dec 6, 2003)

*Re: K04-001 or K04-020 owners please read!!! (SoniqGTI)*

I got the KO4 001 and the Kinetics exhaust mani and I love the torque. I'm still running the KO3 APR 93 octane software and it still pulls very hard! I can't wait until the upgrade. I also have the kinetics fmic so heat soak is no problem. I would say this is the best set up for a bullit proof daily driver, loads of torque all the way through to redline. I'm still wondering if I should go with the 4 bar fpr though......


----------



## YeyeDrive (May 18, 2004)

*Re: K04-001 or K04-020 owners please read!!! (Outlaw vdub)*

Good feed back on the last two post guys, thanks.....


----------



## SoniqGTI (Jul 17, 2005)

*Re: K04-001 or K04-020 owners please read!!! (YeyeDrive)*

My pleasure, I think a lot of guys might overlook the K04 when they get on the vortex and start getting BT on the brain. 
But I love mine, and feel supremely confident and smug when driving it, knowing that it has a little surprise under the hood.


----------



## zaberayx (Oct 31, 2004)

any dyno's ????


----------



## SoniqGTI (Jul 17, 2005)

*Re: (zaberayx)*

Nope. Why bother? It ran great from day one and Im more than happy with the power. If youre into numbers and dynos and stuff, by all means, get a BT setup.


----------



## DCGULL (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (SoniqGTI)*

I am not looking for a dyno queen. I am looking for "more" around town and on the highway. I definitely want bullet proof and I would like close to OEM in fit. The great thing about the K04-001 is that it fits in the stock location, doesn't require FI's and spacers, an exhaust mani....Just: turbo, software upgrade and its done.
Thanks for the posts guys, that is exactly why I needed to hear from you. The gross ##'s aren't BT by any stretch of the imagination, but the overall is excellent. Personally, I don't rev over 5,500 anyways and prefer to be in the meat of the powerband. If is moves down to 2,000 rpm to start- even better!
Dave 


_Modified by DCGULL at 3:10 PM 3-4-2006_


----------



## WuzUpFoo (Jul 18, 2003)

have the k04-20 and it sounds like you will like it too, gives the extra tq and also allows better topend not a huge difference I would assume but I havent ridden in a ko4-001 car so I cant compare. 
-20 is what I consider a perfect upgrade for increased daily driving fun esp. if you can find it used for cheap


----------



## YeyeDrive (May 18, 2004)

*Re: (WuzUpFoo)*

DCGULL - pm replyed
Wuz - correct me if i'm wrong but did you not need an adpter to use the K04-20 with a stock/aftermarket DP intended for the K03's/K04-1 set up ?


----------



## DCGULL (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (YeyeDrive)*

Foo! I have been thinking about the -020 for the same reasons. There is a good HP/Tq balance and it seems to come on early and last. Used- the price is pretty good. But, I don't feel like swapping exhaust manifolds, fuel injectors, and installing a turbo up pipe... 
With that said, I haven't read too many people complaining that they have expereinced problems once installed either. The BT guys seem to almost run to stand alone and always to seem to experience software problems. Then of course, there's wastegate issues and....
I really think I can get this done for $1,000.00 which is what I would pay for an LSD on sale. Back to the question- which model vehicle used the K04-001 so I can search the classifieds for it?
Soniq- thanks for the info!
Dave


----------



## streettunerz1 (Nov 15, 2005)

*Re: (DCGULL)*

doesnt the audi tt 225 use the ko4-01, i may be wrong but i thought that was so


----------



## DCGULL (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (streettunerz1)*

I thought I read that it was the -020 and that the Passat ran the -015, but maybe I'm wrong?


----------



## QuickK03Crap (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (streettunerz1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *streettunerz1* »_doesnt the audi tt 225 use the ko4-01, i may be wrong but i thought that was so

Incorrect, 020/022/023 were all on TT225's.


----------



## streettunerz1 (Nov 15, 2005)

*Re: (QuickK03Crap)*

Learn something new every day in this place...love it


----------



## DCGULL (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (streettunerz1)*

Does any stock vehicle use the K04-001?


----------



## Vegas337 (Jan 10, 2006)

I've got a APR K04 Turbo Upgrade, Short Ram Intake, Turbo-Back Exhuast, Diverter Valve, Front Mount Intercooler, APR Stage II Software and I'ts very reliable. Nice oomph. I only have 6k miles so that could be another reason.



_Modified by Vegas337 at 9:44 PM 1-25-2006_


----------



## WuzUpFoo (Jul 18, 2003)

*Re: (YeyeDrive)*


_Quote, originally posted by *YeyeDrive* »_DCGULL - pm replyed
Wuz - correct me if i'm wrong but did you not need an adpter to use the K04-20 with a stock/aftermarket DP intended for the K03's/K04-1 set up ?

yeah there is an adapter, not complicated and is working fine for me. If you buy Pro-imports kit, whether used or new you get this piece.


----------



## WuzUpFoo (Jul 18, 2003)

*Re: (DCGULL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DCGULL* »_Does any stock vehicle use the K04-001?

None, as far as I know in the US market. Also the passat used the k03s. The ko4-15 was an upgrade for longintudinal cars, alot of the passat and a4 owners upgraded to this turbo
_Modified by WuzUpFoo at 10:25 AM 1-26-2006_


_Modified by WuzUpFoo at 10:26 AM 1-26-2006_


----------



## DCGULL (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (WuzUpFoo)*

Thanks to "rippinralf" I'm starting to go off the deep end on this concept. He sells a better flowing manifold in conjunction with the K04 turbo that flows substantially better. He has created a package of turbo, exhaust mani, 2 gasket kits for @ $945.00 shipped that only requires a software upgrade for me, which will cost $199.00 (+ shipping to and from APR). Installation will be around $300.00.
So, now, thanks to Clay, this turbo upgrade will cost @ $1,500 including a new turbo. Granted, I already own APR software, have already installed a BF! SMIC and have a 3" DP and 2.5" Milltek exhaust and have a bosch 4 bar FPR sitting in my trunk.
This satisfies the HP/Tq upgrade itch, has a close to OEM feel and is well below the Eliminator kit entrance price of $2,600. Now, the Eliminator is a far more powerful kit, is complete has a good history of working without excessive problems and is probably a better $$/HP investment for those trying to stay below the $5,000 "real" BT upgrade. Used, these are going for $1,400 to $1,600 complete, so that's a good deal too.
But, in the realm of "daily driver" where the turbo upgrade is being considered at 100,000 miles- I'm still liking the K04-001. People seem to install it and forget it, which I would like to do as well.
But the problem becomes "adding on". For example, based on "dbrowne1"'s post, I was thinking- turbo & software only. Then, after further research I'm thinking an exhaust mani is a great benefit to the upgrade (and I'll already be in there, right?) but now I'm thinking, why not extrude hone the mani and get a couple more horses out of there? This illness needs a cure. Perhaps watching "I love Lucy" reruns until there is no feeling left in my brain will help.










_Modified by DCGULL at 3:18 PM 3-4-2006_


----------



## streettunerz1 (Nov 15, 2005)

*Re: (DCGULL)*

check out ATP's newly arrived GT2x transverse kit, claiming good numbers and direct bolt on, i think its something like 1300$$


----------



## YeyeDrive (May 18, 2004)

*Re: (DCGULL)*

ok its offical im in, Clay is going to hook me up he is the man.....now if i could just get that money tree to grow faster i can have this done by next week.....lol


----------



## DCGULL (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (YeyeDrive)*

Bump for other K04-001 owners input!


----------



## Mimi03GTI (Oct 21, 2002)

*Re: K04-001 or K04-020 owners please read!!! (YeyeDrive)*

I love the APR KO4 software with 8 programs on my GTI which was only a $199 upgrade. My HP went up 20 and TQ went up 40 using stock injectors and 3-bar FPR. I heard APR also has the upgraded software if you want to go 4-bar with the KO4. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DCGULL (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: K04-001 or K04-020 owners please read!!! (Mimi03GTI)*

If I do it, I am having it done on a "LP" ECU which must run with a 4 bar FPR. The older 3 bar application is no longer available for most of the newer AWP ECU codes anymore.
The people who have these set-ups just seem to run them without any issues. There is a little more under the hood but nothing to write a terribly long story about. Just more torque a little lower in the rev range-all day long. No stories, no vid clips, no carnage pics, no blowing off state troopers at 160MPH and just pulling away...Just everyday powa, all the time.
Hmmm, makes for a dull story, but it does seem to work pretty effectively.










_Modified by DCGULL at 3:22 PM 3-4-2006_


----------



## SuperStar (Jun 12, 2001)

*Re: K04-001 or K04-020 owners please read!!! (DCGULL)*

the K04-001 will give you some nice torque I made 212 whp and 290 wtq with mine


_Modified by SuperStar at 12:37 PM 1-29-2006_


----------



## DCGULL (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: K04-001 or K04-020 owners please read!!! (SuperStar)*

You speak of it in the past tense? Did it get too dull for you? Did you go BT eventually? Or, am I just mis reading your post and it is still on performing as intended?
Dave


----------



## ajd5 (Mar 25, 2003)

*Re: K04-001 or K04-020 owners please read!!! (DCGULL)*

I ran my ko4 001 with both apr and dahlback ko3 software. I only saw engine codes and limp mode with apr's ko3 program with the ko4 turbo. I suggest sticking with the dahlback. I liked the power curve much better. I cant make any comments though on apr's or dahlback's ko4 programming as i didnt use them. apr didnt have theirs out at the time and dahlback wanted 1200 for injectors for their program to work.


----------



## SuperStar (Jun 12, 2001)

*Re: K04-001 or K04-020 owners please read!!! (DCGULL)*

i still run the k04001 its a great daily driver running around town and quick as hell light to light, but if youre looking for more top end power id say go for a bigger turbo.


----------



## DCGULL (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: K04-001 or K04-020 owners please read!!! (SuperStar)*

The goal is not top end! I am planning to install a longer (taller) 5th gear .716 to match this up with. I drive long highway rides all day long, so, more in the mid range is where I live!
I wasn't aware that Dahlbach made a K04 software suite, but, will check with my local mechanic and see what he recommends.


----------



## DCGULL (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: K04-001 or K04-020 owners please read!!! (DCGULL)*

Well, I shipped my ECU to Keith @APR for repair of the "Check Sum Error" code (DTC) and install of the K04 software.
I paid Clay"Rippinralf" for the K04-001, the exhaust manifold and the 2 gasket kits. (Please, if you are thinking about doing this- contact Clay! You will not regret it. Really!)
Now, it's wait for Brown time. Yeyedrive is getting pretty close too methinks. There are other threads discussing this in the same nauseating detail, so I'll post pics and do a write up. I will also do a before and after dyno plot for those who want to know!
Dave


----------



## SoniqGTI (Jul 17, 2005)

*Re: K04-001 or K04-020 owners please read!!! (DCGULL)*

I was just thinking, you also may want to have available a manual boost controller to run in parallel with the N75 valve. This will serve as a peak limiter to help avoid gnarly K04 boost spikes. Im running one set to allow around 20psi max. Actually forgot it was in there, as I only adjust it when it gets really hot in the summertime.
You can certainly run the K04 without one, but watch out for the spike. I use the "boostvalve overboost kit" which is simply a MBC packaged with hoses and tees. Works perfect.


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: K04-001 or K04-020 owners please read!!! (Mimi03GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mimi03GTI* »_I love the APR KO4 software with 8 programs on my GTI which was only a $199 upgrade. My HP went up 20 and TQ went up 40 using stock injectors and 3-bar FPR. I heard APR also has the upgraded software if you want to go 4-bar with the KO4. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

This guy also has a BFSM to upgrade his set up. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif He is running the same set up as mr dcgull


----------



## YeyeDrive (May 18, 2004)

*Re: K04-001 or K04-020 owners please read!!! (slappynuts)*

Yeah DCGULL - your are correct i'm behind your power curve but on my way none the less, have my last few items to get up and running. After I have the Samco TIP + Hose kit on and my Forge DV in i think ill go grab the APR K03 remap first. This way I can get part of the $700 remap cost out of the way and have a few days of fun till I get the K04 in since I'm still stock ECU now. Then its a call to clay for my tubo + mani and a 4br FPR to go with the APR remap upgrade ! Other then a SMIC upgrade to keep up with my idea of lightly modded OEM + concept that i've got planed. 
I too was thinking about grabbing a dyno run of my K03s on APR before and my APR K04 + mani & upgarde SMIC after.
Slappynuts - how much for the BFSM shipped to 19440 ???


----------



## Minesfasterthenyours (Jan 27, 2006)

*Re: K04-001 or K04-020 owners please read!!! (YeyeDrive)*

You guys should search out T-Boy's k04 dyno in the archives.


----------



## T-Boy (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: K04-001 or K04-020 owners please read!!! (Minesfasterthenyours)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minesfasterthenyours* »_You guys should search out T-Boy's k04 dyno in the archives.


----------



## DCGULL (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: K04-001 or K04-020 owners please read!!! (T-Boy)*

For those of you keeping score, this is "T-Boy"'s archived dyno plot: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1618150 . Pretty impressive and I don't expect the same numbers on a daily basis.
Thanks for the MBC "overboost" valve recommendation, I had an overboost situation about 18 months ago and did not install one- if I see it again- I'll definitely do it!
As an aside, I highly recommend the Boost Factory! SMIC. It may be one of the best modifications installed on the car. There is no downside and it is huge! It's one giant heatsoak. It is well made and helps me keep the HP/Tq that the little turbo is making. The price is VERY reasonable and "Slappynuts" a/k/a Chuck is a great guy who makes some pretty wild stuff out there in "the cities"! The SMIC does exactly what he said it would- it performs flawlessly. Thankfully, he did all of the work before shipping them out to customers! I'm not sure if all of his stuff is available to see on the Vortex, but he does have an amazing hardware kit that is very close to being released. I will always contact him first re: mods- just in case he makes it or sells it.
Clay let me know that the stuff will ship tomorrow! Thanks to everyone who has posted- it has been invaluable info for this upgrade. I may be able to sneak in a few dyno runs this weekend, before swapping over to the K04. I'll post 'em up if I can get over there on Saturday.
Dave


----------



## VW1990CORRADO (Sep 30, 2000)

*Re: K04-001 or K04-020 owners please read!!! (DCGULL)*

right on man. whos doing the work?


----------



## DCGULL (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: K04-001 or K04-020 owners please read!!! (VW1990CORRADO)*

Some dude in Billerica...








My Oil & filter guy if I can't get it done at my regular place...


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: K04-001 or K04-020 owners please read!!! (DCGULL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DCGULL* »_For those of you keeping score, this is "T-Boy"'s archived dyno plot: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1618150 . Pretty impressive and I don't expect the same numbers on a daily basis.
Thanks for the MBC "overboost" valve recommendation, I had an overboost situation about 18 months ago and did not install one- if I see it again- I'll definitely do it!
As an aside, I highly recommend the Boost Factory! SMIC. It may be one of the best modifications installed on the car. There is no downside and it is huge! It's one giant heatsoak. It is well made and helps me keep the HP/Tq that the little turbo is making. The price is VERY reasonable and "Slappynuts" a/k/a Chuck is a great guy who makes some pretty wild stuff out there in "the cities"! The SMIC does exactly what he said it would- it performs flawlessly. Thankfully, he did all of the work before shipping them out to customers! I'm not sure if all of his stuff is available to see on the Vortex, but he does have an amazing hardware kit that is very close to being released. I will always contact him first re: mods- just in case he makes it or sells it.
Clay let me know that the stuff will ship tomorrow! Thanks to everyone who has posted- it has been invaluable info for this upgrade. I may be able to sneak in a few dyno runs this weekend, before swapping over to the K04. I'll post 'em up if I can get over there on Saturday.
Dave 

I could cut a better deal if I was to make a few at one time


----------



## DCGULL (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: K04-001 or K04-020 owners please read!!! (slappynuts)*

Chuck- sorry I got all gushy there- I must admit to getting a little emotional when I think about how awesome that SMIC is. Thankfully, you're a humble man and this stuff won't go to your head








Dave
P.S. That laughing face was for PITGUY, who must be one of your evil henchmen.


----------



## DCGULL (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: K04-001 or K04-020 owners please read!!! (DCGULL)*

I got dyno time! I'm running Saturday morning at the same dyno I have always run on, so the only variances will be ambient air pressure, humidity, tempurature, octane and the tautness of the dyno straps(No happy dyno runs for me!).
Baseline before K04-001 coming up early next week. I'll need someone to host the pics (I'm a pic posting idiot- yes, I've read the directions. No, I still can't do it!) for me.
Sure, this is a lame excuse to get other K04-001 owners to post up. It seems that a relatively high percentage end up swapping up to a larger turbo at some point...Maybe they're not daily drivers?


----------



## Dkline (May 16, 2004)

*Re: K04-001 or K04-020 owners please read!!! (DCGULL)*

My ko4 is getting installed tomorrow and the softwair is getting installed sat. up in ct. ill prob hit a dyno next week some time and post it : )


----------



## DCGULL (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: K04-001 or K04-020 owners please read!!! (Dkline)*

I searched under K zero 4 and found 948 threads in the archives. there are 610 under K Ohhh 4. It's certainly already be done, so I don't think there is any real trail blazing here, but, I didn't find lots of complaints either...
DKline- stay in touch and let me know how you like yours. I'm curious about the subjective stuff too. How does it feel?, where do you notice the differences? as much as any dyno run...
Thanks
Dave


----------



## roamerr (Jan 9, 2006)

I have the K04-001 with Giac software (see AWE tuning K04 kit -- that's it). It is great but has a definite spike like SoniqGTI referred to. The spike is not a big deal as long as you remember where it is -- forget and anyone riding with you will know....
I'm installing a Boost machine before the N75 to try to reduce the spike...
Spike or not I love the k04. The car will spin the tires going into second with an automatic...


----------



## DCGULL (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (roamerr)*

I'm going to run the APR software and I _may_ run Dahlback if possible. I understand that a MBC can work as a boost limiter (to prevent overboost). Let's see if it is smooth with the APR software.
It seems that those who have the K04, love it in a quiet sort of everyday way.
"DKline" is having his K04-001 installed over the weekend and I asked him to post up afterwards (before dyno). Feedback re: subjective differences from driving to the install and then driving home...


----------



## YeyeDrive (May 18, 2004)

*Re: (DCGULL)*

I'll looking to see what you guys post up this weekend


----------



## DCGULL (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (YeyeDrive)*

The ECU is on it's way back home. DTC 16985 cleared and APR K04 software loaded. Turbo is in the mail as well as the manifold and gasket kits. Did I mention to text Clay if this is something you want to do. His prices are even better than his Vortex posted prices!
DKline has his baseline dyno numbers and promised to post them up. His install is scheduled for tomorrow and new software on Monday. He has texted and will post up.
Yeyedrive is installed things like a madman. I'm sure his back is killing him as he has been hunched over the engine bay for the last several days. Oh, and when he's not installing- he's shaking the money tree for more!








The actual cost for this small upgrade is significantly more than the oft quoted $1,500.00 as SlowGLS helped me see! Thanks for the pics and the reminder of the true costs of making this happen! The actual cost is double ($3,000.00 for those about to take off their socks)
Dave


----------



## NS01GTI (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (DCGULL)*

Good thread guys. I'm going K04 this summer or next depending on the financials. Keep up the good info exchange. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dkline (May 16, 2004)

*Re: (DCGULL)*

I should be picking up my car within the next hour or so. Tomorrow i will be going up to speedteknic (spelled wrong) in ct. to get the program. 
I am sure the final price when all said and done will be different for everyone. I will have when all is said and done about 1500 give or take total dollars invested install included. I kept the fmic out of it cause i installed it myself and is not really mandatory but highly recommended but if added on it would jump it another 800. I also se that Gull bought the manifold which i did not.
I have before and will have after dyno sheets up about a week after all is said and done and will post my first impressions : )


----------



## DCGULL (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (Dkline)*

SloGLS is going with an Eliminator kit and has all of the peices. I think his -020 install will be happening very soon as well. His kit included: injectors, a manifold...and I know he got a great price. But, then there's software and the exhaust that he bought, so he's into it for more $$'s.
I'm sure that when it's all said and done- he'll have substantially more HP/Tq than the K04-001 folks, but I'll be curious to know about when the spool starts and if he can run without a CEL for any real length of time. (Please don't translate that as trash talk- it was thinking out loud.) Also, he has a nice situation where he doesn't need to pass emmissions for quite a while- something I don't have the convenience of!
Soniq & Roamerr seem to have the same K04 set up from AWE tuning and see a torque spike somewhere in the mid range, but no other posters have mentioned it? I'm wondering if it is something that is more kit specific rather than K04 specific? MBC's are not overpriced and are available through several forum sponsors here, but I was hoping to keep it clean and not have to install one.
I think DKline's basline ##'s and K03s set up is pretty common on the Vortex (I have never acheived such high ##'s though







) so, his will be a great comparo. The last dyno I did was 191/248. The one prior was 199/258...notice the common problem- I've NEVER proken through the 200WHP threshold! Hopefully, tomorrow I will (BF! SMIC and Samco tip and hoses are the only difference from the last run)
Dave


----------



## BradAtHome (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (DCGULL)*

I just got my k04-01 in the install wasn't too bad and the power gains after getting the software are worth it i went down to a local place they flashed the software for me with apr's software you need to get a 4 bar fpr otherwise it will throw codes for running too lean but it makes a noticeable difference im very pleased the power comes in early and the shift points are great with the 6 speed and it eliminates a lot of downshifting.


----------



## YeyeDrive (May 18, 2004)

*Re: (BradAtHome)*

It's more like shopping like a madman since most of my parts are in the mail or my living room, yet I am puting together what i hope is a good to go - K04 -01 swap. I don't want to have to ad anything after the swap I'm going to do it all before hand if all goes well.
Clay is a good way to go with the K04 purchase as DCGULL has said above.
Thanks guys for all the info let's keep it rolling we may end up Building a small clan of K04's in here yet !


----------



## drppedfikse (Nov 6, 2004)

*Re: (YeyeDrive)*

I'll jump on the train and say it is definitly worth the coin for the upgrade. I am running what I have in my sig and I love it. It doesn't feel as all at once as the K03s does but it builds and holds very well. I had my brother drive it tonight and he said the same thing vs. before. I think it is a very decent upgrade. Only trouble I am having with my software is limp. I have gotten it in 3rd, 4th, and 6th. I am working with Keith at APR to see if we can solve the problem. Besides that the setup is flawless in running and power. If any of you other guys get this let me know and I can add that to APR so we can better figure out the problem area.
Just as an idea I ran against my brothers Cobalt SS that is probably running 270 or so whp by 240 wft-lbs and we were pretty much even until 110 and then it is kind of over. And to get an idea how fast that thing is having raced an STi and kept up and actually had to slow down because he was behind it. Not bad I have to say.


----------



## DCGULL (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (05jettagli)*

05GLI- I'm a little concerned about the limp mode that you are experiencing?







but I have other software solutions available to me everyday. So, I'm waiting for the APR upgrade to return to the house- but can do Dahlback, REVO, GIAC X+ or Unitronic if the APR doesn't work. I have no desire to blow up a nice new turbo becaue I'm running lean...
I just got back from the dyno and ran an SAE corrected (but not smoothed) 206.27/251.76. That is nothing to sneeze at and I'm pretty psyched that I finally broke through the 200 whp mark. This is a DynotJet, so the numbers don't correspond with Mustang folks, but again, it's the same dyno I always run on- so it gives me another comparison.
Changes from last time: BF! SMIC, Samco hoses and TIH. That's it. BTW, there was a small loss in ##'s on run 2 and three, but they were nothing compared to the losses experienced in prior runs. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to BF! for a great product!
Dave
P.S. I will psot this up if someone will host it?


----------



## SloJTI (Oct 29, 2005)

*Re: (DCGULL)*

Hey, nice #'s! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Some people only hit those hp #'s with a k-04 upgrade.

















_Modified by SloGLS at 1:12 PM 2-4-2006_


----------



## VW1990CORRADO (Sep 30, 2000)

*Re: (DCGULL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DCGULL* »_
I just got back from the dyno and ran an SAE corrected (but not smoothed) 206.27/251.76. That is nothing to sneeze at and I'm pretty psyched that I finally broke through the 200 whp mark. This is a DynotJet, so the numbers don't correspond with Mustang folks, but again, it's the same dyno I always run on- so it gives me another comparison.
Changes from last time: BF! SMIC, Samco hoses and TIH. That's it. BTW, there was a small loss in ##'s on run 2 and three, but they were nothing compared to the losses experienced in prior runs. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to BF! for a great product!
Dave
P.S. I will psot this up if someone will host it? 

congrats dave! very proud man youre creepin on my ace!!!!!was it back at the dyno in concord?


----------



## DCGULL (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (VW1990CORRADO)*

Yup. I have always run this particular car at http://www.performance-dyno.com/ becasue I like being able to compare my runs from stock 2 years ago to what I have now. Pete Johnson has kept all of my dyno runs over the years and I was able to check some of them out today while I was there.
I kind of wish I had changed out my plugs, cleaned my air filter and ETOH swished my MAF and IAT. Oh, and oil change is due too...I'm pretty happy with the run, mostly my A/F was right on the numbers on all of the runs. I pulled timing (overboost???) at 3,500 rpm's but other than that it was smooth as butta.
Pete told me that if you go perf dyno and check out the web cam, you can still see my ##'s up there...I'm going to check it out after, I hose out the car, clean up my office and maybe pull and wash my air filter...
Dave


----------



## DCGULL (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (DCGULL)*

That's Pete's car in the pic, but my dyno run is in the frame to the right! SAE corrected but no smoothing.
VW1990CORRADO- it should look pretty familiar! I wish you would go BT so I could spank you with my little k04-001 and some no-name software! J/K Ricky!
Dave


----------



## Dkline (May 16, 2004)

*Re: (DCGULL)*

Well i just got back from speed tecknic in ct. I am amazed at the differance in the car.
You can def feel the difference from the the ko3 to the ko4. The ko3 hits hard and is pretty spikey the ko4 kinda eases its way in and pulls smooth. I am hitting 23psi and holding till just about the end of the rmp range and then tapering down to about 16 -17 psi. I am kinda nervis about hitting limp mode like if i spike but soo far its smooth and pulls all the way threw. 

It started to rain just as they finished with the car thoe and i couldnt get on it that much just some 4th and 5th gear pulls cause my wheels would spin in any other gear : / 
I will be hitting up a dyno this week comming up and will post befor and after number and if i figure out how to work vag i will post logs and stuff. 
I think all in all i havent like my car this much since i went from the stock aww hp of 150 to the apr chip and i actualy like this a little more : ) I think its worth every penny. I would like to thank clay aka ripinralf again for the parts http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DCGULL (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (Dkline)*

You say it's smoother on- are you saying that it takes longer to spool? The big benefit of the little K03s is that it comes on right away, I thought the K04 was also a fast spooler (as opposed to some of the larger BT set ups on here)?
Where did you feel it all on (any gear- preferably 3rd or 4th)?
Thanks for the post and the text- sounds like you won't be needing any coffee soon!








Dave


----------



## Dkline (May 16, 2004)

*Re: (DCGULL)*

Well it was raining : / but it seems to spool exactly the same except with more power and a smoother but stronger pull that carries all the way threw the band. 
I couldn't really tell yea about any gears below 4th tho cause i could do part throttle but even that at times would make my wheels spin : / 
I am about to head out and hopefully it dries up a little. I will be able to give a better impression once it dries up ha ha and yea sorry im all amped up and my grammar is affected.


----------



## YeyeDrive (May 18, 2004)

*Re: (Dkline)*

DCGULL - Nice numbers Dave - and more to come soon w K04 on
DKline - looking forward to your dnyo results 
All this is not hekping me deal with waiting .......lol
By the time I get my swap everyone else will be done with this thread


----------



## DCGULL (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (YeyeDrive)*

Nah, we'll still hang with you. I'll keep you focused (and drooling) with install pics though!
Did I mention that I dented a 337 down in Hatfield, PA about 3 weeks ago? It was sad but I had to go....jus messin' with you Shawn!
Lots of nice posts from long time users, very few downside issues (was concerned about the software issue though- re-read the post- wasn't running K04 specific program!)
DKLINE was absolutely incoherent in his text messages- very grateful that he remembered to let me know how it runs!
Dave


----------



## YeyeDrive (May 18, 2004)

*Re: (DCGULL)*

Pics are very welcome - Not that i need any motivation just more $$$$


----------



## YeyeDrive (May 18, 2004)

*Re: (YeyeDrive)*

I'd like to ask a question - Anyone have experience with running V-Tune on there APR K04 file? Was looking at all my options for my future set up plans - in both control over my setup and the ability to get the most out of it.


----------



## 4speed (Jul 27, 2003)

*Re: K04-001 or K04-020 owners please read!!! (DCGULL)*

I've had my ko4 set-up for over a year now. I had some problems in the begin with some broken parts(not related to the turbo), and the original ko4 apr software. Once the problems were fixed, and I got the updated ko4 file, my car runs great. If you get the apr software, make sure to get the 100 oct. program. The car pulls like crazy with it. The boost on my car holds between 23-25psi, then gradually lowers to redline. I never had a chance to dyno it, but my times at the track before and after improved. Keep in mind I suck at drag racing. But with the ko3s on apr 100 oct. I ran a 14.8. With the ko4 on 100 oct. I ran a 14.2. Both runs on stock 18's with full interior and half a tank of GT100 oct. Overall, I'm happy with the kit. Also, I've never had any issues with boost spikes. I know cars differ, but my set-up is super smooth. My motor mods, in case anyone is interested. Ghl 3 inch turbo back, Samco turbo inlet hose, Samco turbo outlet hose, K&N filter in stock box, Neuspeed front mount intercooler, BKR7E NGK plugs, Ko4 turbo with apr software. I use the stock diverter valve, and stock n75. If you have any Questions, feel free to ask.


----------



## DCGULL (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: K04-001 or K04-020 owners please read!!! (4speed)*

You awnsered most of the ??'s already 4speed. Those were exactly the ones I was looking for.
I have a Vag-Com, but need to know a little more about V-tune apparently...Will be searching in the morning for details. Thanks Yeye for making the connection!
I hope I don't need to run 100 Octane gas to use the K04 on a daily basis, I already cry when I load the tank once or twice a day.








I am still hoping for just plain more goodness all over the place without BT headaches.
Dave
Now, if only DKline would get out from behind the wheel....He stopped to take a shower about 5 hours ago, 3 quick text messages, 2 posts and he's been behind the wheel ever since!


----------



## 4speed (Jul 27, 2003)

*Re: K04-001 or K04-020 owners please read!!! (DCGULL)*

You don't need to run 100 octane. It runs great on 93. My car is not a daily driver, so I use 100. But you will be happy either way. One of these days I'll get it dyno'ed. I made an appointment last summer, but got bumped because they were tuning a Evo for a customer. The Evo was from out of state and built for top speed. The turbo was huge. I guess the owner was looking for over 200 m.p.h., Crazy! Anyways, i wish I could have seen the dyno runs.


----------



## Dkline (May 16, 2004)

*Re: K04-001 or K04-020 owners please read!!! (4speed)*

Haha im back all i can say is wow. I never really expected to feel a dramatic difference i was like ok ok add some more ponies and get a little more out of the car before i get crazy turbo forged internals in a couple years lol. 
Second impressions with less rain and semi dry roads. I find myself driving at part throttle which is a drastic change from the way i drive. I also catch myself staying in gears and not downshifting as much along with thinking im in 4th gear on the highway when im actually in 5th. 
I do not know where i read this comment but it was ether in this thread or another ko4 thread but it went somethin like "a ko4 is a nice turbo up till 100 mph but after that its out of gas" I don't know what that persons setup was or anything about his car but i caught myself at 120 and pullin hard before i realized and let off cant wait for the track and some straightaways.
I also have the 100 oct program lemmiewinks vag and vtune but at this point im just going to enjoy what i have and learn about the programs before i jump into it. 
I am not tring to make this turbo seem like some super huge horsepower upgrade but it drastically changed the way i drive and the way the car feels and my overall feeling for my car. I guess from all the put downs from people about this upgrade i just didn't expect this much.


----------



## DCGULL (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: K04-001 or K04-020 owners please read!!! (Dkline)*

That's a great driving impression! You're the 2nd poster to point out that shift points are much different with the K04 installed. It seems that the power band is stronger and wider that the stock K03s.
I downloaded APR's V-Tune and RevoTechnic's lemmiwinks software adjustment programs onto my laptop this morning. Since I'm currently running Dahlback software I'm going to check with my programmer and see if he knows anything about Lemmiwinks and if he thinks I should play with it. I'll venture to guess though that he'll advise to stay away from additional tuning, as the A/F curves were perfect, Hp/Tq ##'s were pretty high and that's without new plugs, a clean air filter...Unsmoothed the graph had virtually no squiggles (no timing pull)...
As an aside, I never thought I would agree that Samco hoses & TIH make a difference- but they seem too. I'm not sure if it a big HP number adder, but it seems to keep the available HP? That's a confusing statement but, I think it is a beneficial mod for those wondering about it.
Dave
DKline- Thank you very much for the informative posts. You are perfect for this thread. Good baselines with experience on a highly modded K03s and now the K04 upgrade. Really grateful for all of your input...


_Modified by DCGULL at 3:37 PM 3-4-2006_


----------



## SoniqGTI (Jul 17, 2005)

*Re: K04-001 or K04-020 owners please read!!! (Dkline)*

See. Told you guys it was fun. Have you noticed the "turbo diesel" effect yet? I use it a lot. Basically you increase your power output by raising the boost level using the gas pedal without downshifting and without substantially raising your RPMs. Great for hilly areas. 
How about the sound of the K04? Mine sounds really cool, much louder than the K03s.


----------



## DCGULL (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: K04-001 or K04-020 owners please read!!! (SoniqGTI)*

Sonic- I just have to go Huh? What do you mean "turbo diesel" ing. Is there just so much boost available that you load boost while on hills, instead of downshifting?
Please explain a bit more!
Dave


----------



## SoniqGTI (Jul 17, 2005)

*Re: K04-001 or K04-020 owners please read!!! (DCGULL)*

Yeah, thats about it. Say yer approaching a short hill or other situation where you might ordinarily downshift. You time everything right and spool up the turbo just as you are hitting the upgrade. Then just roll the gas on slowly and watch the boost gauge rise slowly as your RPMs hold steady and you can feel that big torque pull you right over the hill. Basically you are controlling torque delivery with your gas pedal instead of RPM. Just like a big rig. Hope this makes sense.


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (Dkline)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dkline* »_ Well i just got back from speed tecknic in ct. I am amazed at the differance in the car.
You can def feel the difference from the the ko3 to the ko4. The ko3 hits hard and is pretty spikey the ko4 kinda eases its way in and pulls smooth. I am hitting 23psi and holding till just about the end of the rmp range and then tapering down to about 16 -17 psi. I am kinda nervis about hitting limp mode like if i spike but soo far its smooth and pulls all the way threw. 

It started to rain just as they finished with the car thoe and i couldnt get on it that much just some 4th and 5th gear pulls cause my wheels would spin in any other gear : / 
I will be hitting up a dyno this week comming up and will post befor and after number and if i figure out how to work vag i will post logs and stuff. 
I think all in all i havent like my car this much since i went from the stock aww hp of 150 to the apr chip and i actualy like this a little more : ) I think its worth every penny. I would like to thank clay aka ripinralf again for the parts http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NS_PHATGLI (May 16, 2004)

any one know if a Samco tip will fit a k04?


----------



## drppedfikse (Nov 6, 2004)

*Re: (wolfs1eightns)*

Certainly will. Or at least mine did.


----------



## NS_PHATGLI (May 16, 2004)

cool so the inlet on the k04 is the same size as the k03s


----------



## DCGULL (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (wolfs1eightns)*

This is pretty much a stock K03s swap. The Non sport version has a 1mm smaller diameter inlet, so you would need to swap over to the Samco hoses if you were going non sport to K04.
The only install issue seems to be an oil return line which fits but is a little short on the slightly larger K04 housing. That is from posts on this thread and others that I have searched in the archives.
A great resource for this is "rippinralf" a/k/a Clay of http://www.kineticmotorsport.com/. He lurks in the K04 threads and posts less often now, but I think he knows that will work on the inlet side!
Thank you SoniqGTI for explaining the turbo dieseling theory- I really didn't understand! That sounds like useable power and it must translate everywhere because of the people who have posted no need to shift as often!
I'm hoping to have the turbo, the exhaust Mani and the gasket kits today or tomorrow and I expect the APR ECU to be returned today or tomorrow as well. I've been wondering if I should get the exhaust manifold extrude honed and then ceramic coated to retain the heat within the manifold. Slightly larger turbo in an already close space could save engine wear by just getting it done. (Oh, it may add a few HP to the mix as well- but not very cost effectively.)
I do not have to install this immediately (other than the fact that I'm so excited about it) so, I can lemmiwink my existing set up and do another dyno run before swap over. I think with new plugs, clean oil and a clean filter- I could have gotten 210/260 SAE adjusted with my current set up. Sure, it raises the bar for the K04 a little but that's what this is all about!
Dave


----------



## beachball6 (Apr 22, 2003)

can i get a k04-20 compressor map in here. im wondering what the actual efficency is on this turbo. w/ rods to compensate for lots of tq. im wondering how much more power can be squeezed out.
i see it as k03s spike is 22ish and falls to 10 at redline.
the k04-20 is 22ish spike and holds it. im thinking it can spike 25-30 and then fall to 20 and still be efficient(sp) but most people dont due to tq killing rods


----------



## DCGULL (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (beachball6)*

That seems to get away from the bolt on theory here? I mean if you're installing rods, why would you stay with a K04-001?
300Ft/Lbs of torque seems to be about the max that this -001 puts down. Hopefully, that amount of Tq won't break the rods- right?
If 300 is the magic engine tolerance number, then, maybe the K04-001 isn't a cheap upgrade at all? Because then you'd have to beef up the bottom end....
beachball6- that isn't the target here. The idea is cheap, easy, limited tuning after install- daily driver stuff. Not, rods, valves, springs, FI and WG adjustments. Those things are for the BT folks and the re-sellers of kits.
But, a turbo efficiency map wouldn't be a bummer either! Especially, if it could be compared to the stock K03s!
Dave


----------



## deevubfreak (Jun 2, 2005)

*Re: (DCGULL)*

Just out of curiousity, how much difference in gas milage are yall getting with the ko4. I may end up going this route once im out of warranty as i dont really need 300+ hp. The one thing ive noticed already just running stock is that i already have traction issues, so the ko4 is probably plenty big.


----------



## Dkline (May 16, 2004)

*Re: (deevubfreak)*

I am still on my first tank but it seems to be around 300mpt and im getting on it pretty hard. I think when i calm down maybe 400 we will c.


----------



## DCGULL (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (Dkline)*

DKline, I'm guessing that you performed a Throttle Body Adjustment (TBA) after you loaded the software and that there was a period of adaptation as well. I find that I get pretty bad gas mileage on that 1st tank after doing a TBA, so this may not be a viable measurement.
Add the fact that you have had trouble keeping your tires planted since Saturday midday and you have a pretty bad estimate of fuel economy!








But, in a few tanks you'll have gotten over the initial frenzy of having THAT MUCH on tap all of the time and you'll probably get to a reasonable idea of what to expect. Do you know or remember what you were averaging before the install? It'll be a good tool to compare with.
If roamerr, SoniqGTI, dbrowne, outlaw vdub, WuzUpfoo, Vegas337, Mim03GTI, SuperStar, T-Boy, BradAtHome, 05jettaGLI, 4speed or rippinralf want to post up results- that would be great! 
*BTW, thank you to all of the above listed, without your input this entire thread would have been speculation! Truly a great thread thanks to all of your posts!*
While posting, my ECU just showed up!
FWIW, I average @ 29 mpg in mixed driving. When I do a TBA, it goes down to 27 or less for that tank of gas. My ECU parameters are not way of line, but currently, I am running with a small boost leak that needs to be addressed.
Dave


----------



## beachball6 (Apr 22, 2003)

map of ko4-20 please. 
um i know it may not be worth rods but i think i may want to push the max on this k04-20 set up. being that its a newer set up and isnt well tested. i bought it cheap as hell and can always upgrade. but why upgrade if with rods it may be able to push 280whp 340wtq. on pump gas. which would be a stupid fun set up.


_Modified by beachball6 at 10:52 AM 2-6-2006_


----------



## DCGULL (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (beachball6)*

Ummm, "Go big or go home"!
Way off topic. This isn't about maxing out a K04-020, it's about a low cost, limited effort, bolt on upgrade.
K04-001=OEM fitment= good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Power without traction is useless. A few snowflakes would make it a stay at home day though.
250-270 hp is much more than a daily driver requirement.
I agree that sick HP on pump gas is exciting but that is not the direction here. A recent poster asked about fuel economy with a -001. That's appropriate for the thread and relates to the goals of this mod.
A used -020 kit is a good deal- no doubt about it! But, efficiency maps can be found in the archives and in other -020 eliminator threads too.
Dave


----------



## Dkline (May 16, 2004)

*Re: (beachball6)*

Haha true was kinda haven fun but after today i should be fully adjusted. I am already picking the car apart. I usually get around 250 a tank with fun driving and bad weather weeks or weeks im just bord with the car ill get about 300 a tank highway is 400 on long trips it varies but we will se what happens.
On a side note i put back in my shaved stock air box and noticed a huge difference in the feeling of the car it takes a bit longer to spool and i feel i lost some power its also so much quieter . When i go to dyno my car i will be going for a couple runs with the cai and some with the stock box as well. I will post all numbers.


----------



## beachball6 (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (DCGULL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DCGULL* »_But, efficiency maps can be found in the archives and in other -020 eliminator threads too.
Dave 

title said 01 or 20 thanks for all the help http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif . i thought this could have alot of info in it. then end up as a good resource. oh well.


----------



## DCGULL (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (beachball6)*

That's very interesting DKline! I wonder what intake air velocity does with the "straw" vs. the modded stock air box?
Can't wait for dyno's and have been laughing about the turbo deisel thing all day! That's some cool chit and can't wait to feel it myself.
Now that the novelty is wearing off (a bit) how's the daily drive and commute and stuff? I little more point and shoot, can you fit in traffic gaps that you wouldn't have considered before?








Dave


----------



## SloJTI (Oct 29, 2005)

*Re: (beachball6)*

"280whp 340wtq. on pump gas."
I don't have a map of the ko4-20 turbo, but I have a question for ya. Where did you get those hp expectancy #'s for the ko4-20. 280whp and 340 tq on 93 octane??? I don't know about that dude







I talked with Pat at Pro-Imports for a long time and he said those #'s *possibly* could be achieved on race gas. If your expecting that kinda power from this turbo, you might be in for a big suprise.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for high expectations from your setup tho, but don't be too disappointed if it doesn't happen.



_Modified by SloGLS at 4:05 PM 2-6-2006_


----------



## beachball6 (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (SloGLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SloGLS* »_"280whp 340wtq. on pump gas."
I don't have a map of the ko4-20 turbo, but I have a question for ya. Where did you get those hp expectancy #'s for the ko4-20. 280whp and 340 tq on 93 octane??? I don't know about that dude







I talked with Pat at Pro-Imports for a long time and he said those #'s *possibly* could be achieved on race gas. If your expecting that kinda power from this turbo, you might be in for a big suprise.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for high expectations from your setup tho, but don't be too disappointed if it doesn't happen.
_Modified by SloGLS at 4:05 PM 2-6-2006_

whoh whoh whoh. i fully understand the limit of this turbo on pump gas and race gas as of right now. im just wondering if its limited by s/w people for marketing(not busting rods) and if its actually capable of more. anyway another thread another time.


----------



## YeyeDrive (May 18, 2004)

*Re: (beachball6)*

I'm all for the OEM + easy install without much extras or issues, But the more we keep going on this topic the more a few questions pop up in my head.
1. What about a K04 with all basic bolt ons (TB Exh / TIP/ DV/ Intake) - but you do the Exh and intake mani upgrades ?
2. Then maybe add that clean looking high flow fuel rail when you get your 4br FPR put in to match up with the APR remap ?
3. Last after that new UG SMIC is in you go Dyno tuning with a little V-tune action ?
Not trying to get carried away here guys - but for me it's more about doing what I want to do, being alittle different yet not to carried away ! Not gogin to push as much as then going BT - but i would'nt hurt to have one of the coolest K04 swaps that drives like OEM......
or maybe not, whatever i'm done -


----------



## DCGULL (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (YeyeDrive)*

Yeye, you have such promise- yet it's all wasted on such small mindedness!







If you're going to be different- be different!
I mean, how about an extrude honed exhaust with a ceramic coating to keep things flowing faster, yet cooler in the engine bay? Hmmmm, Bucky?
What about a USRT IC mister to keep the intake charge air cool? Alseep at the wheel I see!
But if you're really thinking- you'd be dreaming of an Aquamist water/meth injection between your IC and TB! That'w where the insanity lies my friend!
You see pump gas with no ping- that's my dreamland brother. Sure, clean valves and never having to clean my TB doesn't hurt, but the thought of running 100 Octane smooth and powerful on ...Dare I say it...91 Octane gas- that's really crazy. 
Doncha think?
Dave
Yes, that was way off topic and I apologize for it. Back to reality and finding efficiency maps and fuel economy stuff. Sorry, but a man's gotta dream


----------



## SloJTI (Oct 29, 2005)

*Re: (DCGULL)*

Or you go with the k04-20 kit with pump gas and still make that, if not more power








In all reality tho, I need to run the bigger turbo to make up for the increase in drivetrain loss with my automatic














. If only I had a clue when I bought the car


----------



## DCGULL (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (SloGLS)*

Aren't you concerned about too much torque with the bigger (020) turbo? I would have thought you'd _want_ the smaller -001 to protect your tranny?


----------



## leon_20vt (Dec 1, 2004)

Hi, nice, you guys have inspired me to do the same, but i'll have to wait... 
I saw you downloaded the V-tune program from the apr site, where did you find it, cause i can't...
i know i know, but I really checked
Help Please!
Thanks
Rob
sorry don't mean to change subjects or anything


_Modified by leon_20vt at 6:21 PM 2-6-2006_


----------



## SloJTI (Oct 29, 2005)

*Re: (DCGULL)*

The tiptronic is supposedly good to 300 ftlbs. I should be right there. The car has 34000 miles now and no slips, so I think I got a good trans (I have seen a few posts of this trans going @~20,000 miles with just a chip). 
So, to answer your question, no not concerned.







Maybe just crazy?


----------



## DCGULL (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (SloGLS)*

Yes, apparently we are all a little crazy (at least in this thread!)
Dave


----------



## Outlaw vdub (Dec 6, 2003)

*Re: (DCGULL)*

Just to update you guys, I just had the APR KO4 program downloaded and put in a 4 bar fpr and all I can say DO IT. I threw in the stock n75 so power delivery is very smooth, spikes to 23psi and trickles down to about 15 at redline. The programming and fpr made a HUGE difference. No lag, excellent torque and APR gave me the 100 octane program for free!!!


----------



## DCGULL (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (Outlaw vdub)*

APR and free don't belong in the same sentence. HowdUdothat?


----------



## YeyeDrive (May 18, 2004)

*Re: (DCGULL)*

Dave - Well I was thining of the more $$$ intake mani with the polish and hone ...lol, But the meth is over the top i think even for me. Yet a NOS IC setup I could see......








But really I wonder how much you can grab out of a well moded K04-1, It may actually run more $ then going BT and still get you less HP/TQ over all. But thats were being different comes in.....


----------



## DCGULL (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (YeyeDrive)*

Well, I already own the intake mani, so that's done. Check out the USRT manifold by HKK (or is it H&H?) and that's what I hope to install soon.
So, why not get a nice H2O/meth injection system when it goes back into GB status.
I'm not sure what the top end is on this K04-001 and I know that just like every other med, diminishing returns come quickly.
Dave


----------



## leon_20vt (Dec 1, 2004)

could someone please tell me where in http://www.goapr.com i could find the v-tune program??
Thanx much
Rob
Sorry Dave, did not check the message, thank you


_Modified by leon_20vt at 6:30 PM 2-6-2006_


----------



## Outlaw vdub (Dec 6, 2003)

*Re: (DCGULL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DCGULL* »_APR and free don't belong in the same sentence. HowdUdothat?









I guess I should clarify, RPI is having a special sale right now. All I asked for was the ko4 program and they gave the 100 octane and the 91 octane, not that I would ever use the 91


----------



## DCGULL (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (Outlaw vdub)*

That is a special sale! Thanks for clarifying...


----------



## YeyeDrive (May 18, 2004)

*Re: (leon_20vt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *leon_20vt* »_could someone please tell me where in http://www.goapr.com i could find the v-tune program??
Thanx much
Rob
Sorry Dave, did not check the message, thank you

_Modified by leon_20vt at 6:30 PM 2-6-2006_

http://www.goapr.com/VW/products/vtune.html - click on big download V-Tune button it's white


----------



## DCGULL (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (YeyeDrive)*

Well, it looks like another one of us has bit the bullet and going to install this week. Congrats to "337AB" for getting into the fray! Hopefully, before the beer flows too quickly, he'll take install pics and create a DIY thread just for the K04 install.
Thanks to Clay again- because he stepped up for 337AB as well. Hoping that any of the original psoters can give MPG info, it will make a difference for some of us long distance drivers...
Thanks everyone!
Dave
And for no particular reason, here is a completely unrelated thread that discussed the relative merits of........nothing! http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2432008 However, it may make you laugh until you throw up in your mouth though!


----------



## 337AB (Sep 14, 2004)

*Re: (DCGULL)*

Hey guys...
I have done a solid amount of reading on all alternative turbo options for the ko3s. Even though the k04 is bashed by 9 out of 10 people on the 'Tex I decided to go that route. 
To all bashers that have the "go big or go home" mentallity, please try and realize that BT's do not fit everyones needs and objectives.
For all the people debating to go the k04 route:
1)If you want your head slammed against the headrest dont get this turbo. 
2)If you want to run a 12 second 1/4 mile dont get this turbo.
3) If you are ever debating to go BT do not get this turbo, just save your money and get the BT when the opportunity presents itself.
4)If you want to be the big boy on the block and post "go big or go home" here... dont get this turbo.

Dont expect wonders from this turbo; it is not meant to produce big numbers. Think of it as another upgrade that will produce decent results. From what I heard on the forums, the ko4-001 is like having you car chipped again. I dont drive my car much, and if I do it is around town. I personally will not be able to utilize the full potential of a BT from just driving around town. Hence that route would be a waste of money for me. The k04-001 will give me the extra hp and torque that I desire. This turbo upgrade is extremly cost effective for the fact that I already am a APR cutomer and that I will do this install myself. Now I can see where people may bash this if you spend 1500 or above on this turbo, and compare $$$ to HP ratios to that of a BT. 
I hope my thoughts paint a clearer picture and help people that are undecided regarding this matter.
I will post after I install
Regards,
Adrian


----------



## VZywiec (Jul 31, 2004)

*Re: (VW1990CORRADO)*

this is a fun fun upgrade it seems , now i have Giac X program 93oct , do they offer a K04-001 upgrade flash file ?


----------



## Hetzen (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (VZywiec)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VZywiec* »_this is a fun fun upgrade it seems , now i have Giac X program 93oct , do they offer a K04-001 upgrade flash file ? 

If you buy one, I will b--tch slap you.


----------



## VZywiec (Jul 31, 2004)

*Re: (Hetzen)*

lol im seriusly thinkin about it lol , this be good enough for me , id just take a weekend off and swap it , it be fun enough for me , im still debating if i wanna spend 4K + on bt . , i gotta call -giaC- to see if they offer K04- program lol


----------



## Hetzen (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (VZywiec)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VZywiec* »_lol im seriusly thinkin about it lol , this be good enough for me , id just take a weekend off and swap it , it be fun enough for me , im still debating if i wanna spend 4K + on bt . , i gotta call -giaC- to see if they offer K04- program lol 

You gotta drive my car man


----------



## DCGULL (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (Hetzen)*

Nah VZywiec! Go big or go home brother, Street cred is more important than having fun with your mods man! I mean, why would you want OEM reliability without CEL's, that can be serviced at your local dealer (for recalls at least!) with loads of torque and a schnitzle more HP for less than $1,500 if you get a little crazy and still wrench it yourself?
Forgeddabout it! Good luck on the BT, I'll be looking for the "It's finally complete" thread next year!
Dave


----------



## Redapex (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: (DCGULL)*

After looking at the eliminator kit and my goals for the car ive decided that the k04 may be the route for me. My car will never be crazy fast for one reason, traction. The FWD layout just doesnt allow for a practical 300whp car IMO, after riding in a 400awhp Evo this week ive decided that my GTI will never be fast (a 6grand launch in a 400hp evo will do that to you, its downright scary) Ive decided that I want to keep my car balanced so im thinking a k04 will give me the power I need and then I can move on to the brakes and suspension http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DCGULL (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (Redapex)*

Welcome! Balance, that's a great and describes this little turo upgrade very well. Based on recent posters (DKline and Outlaw Vdub) it seems like real enough gains without the potential downsides. Everything else is stock, no CEL's and it is well worth it to them.
Thanks for posting!
Dave
P.S. I tracked my package for tomorrow delivery!


----------



## Dkline (May 16, 2004)

*Re: (DCGULL)*

Well on the second tank of gas first tank was 250mi. this tank i think is going to be around 300 i just cant seem to not play with it tq is just fun. 
I let the mechanic who installed the turbo drive the car today. He happens to have a supercharged civic. All he could say was wow lots of tq. lol so im stopping by tomorrow to get a number to go and make a appointment to dyno. I am waiting for my vag cable which should be here tomorrow also. 
I am now fully adjusted the turbo kicks in around 2300 - 2500 rpms for me it pulls all the way till redline and kinda runs out of gas at around 120 with all my tools in the car i really haven't tested it that much tho. I took back out my modded air box i couldn't handle the loss in power with the stock box i felt the car begging for air. I will not be testing the stock box any because its a night and day difference with my car.
Awsome dcgull cant wait to get your impressions on this turbo once its installed in your car. I am interested to se the hp difference between us because of our close dynos and u have the freer flowing mani.
Next step is dif and suspension and brakes. I will be starting on suspension next week unless i take another trip : )


----------



## DCGULL (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (Dkline)*

There have been so many great posts to this thread that I thought I would try to clean some things up.
First, I need to post up where most of us have been buying our turbo's so there is no confusion about who to go to and where the price really is:
http://www.kineticmotorsport.com/ is the website to check out for what you want. However, the pricing on the site has not been updated for a long time and there are much better prices to be had! KM is a forum sponsor and Clay M. is driving one of these set-ups on a daily basis. He is a tremendous resource on the turbos, manifolds, gaskets and ancillary equipment that you may require on your specific set up. Please IM him for packages, like the one I recieved. I have asked him if he would allow me to post up what he charged me but he offered to post to this thread with current discounts and bundles! Again, for the umptybillionth time- Thank You, Clay!
APR has been great about turn around on my ECU. The cost was $199.00 and I paid shipping of $42.00 which included a return label ($21.00 each way).
With the release of the GT2X and the Eliminators out there, this is a great time to compare costs of a simple, OEM style K04-001 upgrade to a "kit".
I have texted Outlaw Vdub and he will post up his recent experience with the K04-001 along with APR specific software. he thinks he is getting even better MPG than before the upgrade!
The most recent relevant questions have been about fuel economy with a larger turbo and I one too! How much did it cost to have your shop install it?
Dave


----------



## Outlaw vdub (Dec 6, 2003)

*Re: (DCGULL)*

Just my thoughts on the KO4:
I've had the setup now for about a month. Other engine mods are APR KO4 program, stock N75, bmc cai, all samco hosing including tih, kinetics fmic and exhuast manifold, 4 bar fpr, supersprint dp w/highflow cat, ABT cb, OEM stock gapped plugs. Soon to be installed is a 2.5"dp.
Well, lets just say I'm all smiles







When I first had it installed I was hitting limp mode all the time. I had to wait about two weeks to get the KO4 program. When it was installed I still hit limp until I put in the 4 bar fpr. Once those were done the true potential was relased from the turbo. I spike to around 23psi and it holds very well to about 5200rpms and settles around 15/16psi to redline. I have not been able to hit max speed yet and I probably won't for a long time. The torque is amazing. Excellent pull all the way through and you better have both hands on the wheel when you punch it. I would also recommend you try running the stock n75 for better and smoother power delivery. I was running the j valve and I had limp and surging issues all day at half throttle. I had most of the mods done with my ko3s but when I had the ko4 done there was a significant improvement in performance in all areas of concern. I know I 'm getting better fuel mileage but I'm still tracking some real numbers for you guys. 
I was contimplating on purchasing a larger turbo until I drove with someone who had gt28rs and I really hated the lag. I also didn't like when it did kick in it was too fast, I mean I live in the Vancouver area and the ko4 is plenty of power, hell, make sure you get a good brake set up as well, I did and I think that was the smartest thing I got. Basicly if you are looking for a bullit proof daily driver set up, you found it. I would also recommend you get the high flow mani and fmic. With out the fmic your going to get more of a heat soak issue. 
If you have any questions feel free to pm me.
Cheers.










_Modified by Outlaw vdub at 10:53 PM 2-8-2006_


----------



## Pronstar (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: (Outlaw vdub)*

Thanks so much for this thread, guys. It is exactly what I've been looking for - both the thread, and the K04-001.
I've already got a high-boost, highly modded vehicle that is fun but a PITA at times, I didn't want my daily driver to suffer the same fate...I need something that will offer OEM day-t-day dependability. 
I also wanted a soution that was a complete package, I'm done with messing with ECU programming and CELs. Been there, done that, as they say...
It seems to me that the kineticmotorsports K-04-001 kit includes everything I need - aat a great price - except the APR program and the 4-bar FPR. I've got an APR program already, so I can get their K04 program for $200, which I consoder cheap. And the ARP program calls for a 4-bar FPR, this is cheap as well.
Please correct me if I'm wrong, but that's all I need...right?
Also, any of you running the factory intercooler? I want to upgrade to the Boost Factory or Tyrol larger SMIC, but that may have to come later. In lieu of the upgraded SMIC, does the kinetic K04 kit include everything needed to bolt-up to a factory-stock car?
Again, thanks for the thread. I was hoping for something other than a "go big or go home" bash-fest, and this thread is perfect. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Now let's see some dynos! So long as everything is fatter under the curve, that's what I want. Even if peak power isn't a huge increase.


----------



## VZywiec (Jul 31, 2004)

*Re: (Pronstar)*

i want some vids lol,







lets see how it pulls thru the rpm bands , geez i know its not a rocket ship (aka -gt'28ts, 30's and on) but still fun as hell for a daily driver that im do everyday. Think this might be the best option for me 
lets see some vids peoplzzzz


----------



## DCGULL (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (VZywiec)*

I'd check in with Hetzen 1st. I don't think he recommends the little K04-001 and he seems to really want you to stay away from this little turbo mod. However, I agree with your assessment! Maybe a good middle of the road approach would be a GT2X Eliminator. Garrett turbo that mounts in the stock location, stock DP hook up and...FI, a fuel rail spacer, software.....But, if you keep it close to stock- the price is pretty reasonable.
Still waiting for Clay, maybe I didn't understand his text? I'll check in again.
Great feedback and let's keep it coming! I just got my turbo & manifold as well as two others! Turbo's for sale! IM for prices








Dave


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (DCGULL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DCGULL* »_I'd check in with Hetzen 1st. I don't think he recommends the little K04-001 and he seems to really want you to stay away from this little turbo mod. However, I agree with your assessment! Maybe a good middle of the road approach would be a GT2X Eliminator. Garrett turbo that mounts in the stock location, stock DP hook up and...FI, a fuel rail spacer, software.....But, if you keep it close to stock- the price is pretty reasonable.
Still waiting for Clay, maybe I didn't understand his text? I'll check in again.
Great feedback and let's keep it coming! I just got my turbo & manifold as well as two others! Turbo's for sale! IM for prices








Dave 


The K04-001 we have them in stock, but we're running out fast.
If you guys are interested shoot me an IM, we can package the manifold and turbo for 945 shipped, with install kits and all gaskets etc.
Feel free to call our free 1-800 # in my sig, its also on our website:
http://www.kineticmotorsport.com
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Clay


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (Rippinralf)*

695 shipped for online orders + 30 for install hardware 
http://www.kineticmotorsport.com
send paypal to: [email protected] for the value, include your address and we'll have it on the way http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Pronstar (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: (Rippinralf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rippinralf* »_695 shipped for online orders + 30 for install hardware 
http://www.kineticmotorsport.com
send paypal to: [email protected] for the value, include your address and we'll have it on the way http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Is that with the manifold?


----------



## Hetzen (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (DCGULL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DCGULL* »_Nah VZywiec! Go big or go home brother, Street cred is more important than having fun with your mods man! I mean, why would you want OEM reliability without CEL's, that can be serviced at your local dealer (for recalls at least!) with loads of torque and a schnitzle more HP for less than $1,500 if you get a little crazy and still wrench it yourself?
Forgeddabout it! Good luck on the BT, I'll be looking for the "It's finally complete" thread next year!
Dave










1,500 for 10whp.....
I have no CELs and will pass emissions. It drives 100 times better then a k0x at part throttle, because there is not 20psi spike. Idles perfect. My car can be serviced at the dealer for the same thing that yours can. And I'll pull bus lenghts on any 1.8T with a K04.
T3S60 setup can be had for 3k. IM Clay for that. That's the turbo, mani and such, as well as fueling and software.


_Modified by Hetzen at 4:26 PM 2-8-2006_


----------



## DCGULL (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (Pronstar)*

Pornstar- No, that is just the turbo & gasket set. There have been lots of links and references to other places that probably should be loaded into a single post for ease.
http://www.kineticmotorsport.com/ is where to start. Personally, I bought the KM manifold & gasket set along with the turbo and gesket set for $945.00 shipped. (Thank you Clay for posting that up-it was killing me to NOT share this with other thread posters!) If you are ready to buy, earch under "rippinralf" and all of his info is in his signature. 800 number, PayPal address, email, home phone, blood type...Even I couldn't mess it up (and I tried- trust me!)

http://wwwgoapr.com/ for the software. I have nothing but great luck with "[email protected]" here on the Vortex and Kyle in the home office. Very helpful, fast turn around- honest. I used the site to locate a local guy too. V-tune is on the website but cannot be navigated to anymore. Here is the link for the software: http://www.goapr.com/VW/products/vtune.html and it still worked on 2/5/06 because I downloaded it and agreed to the terms.







For me, the cost of the software was $199.00 plus $42.00 for roundtrip shipping, but if you don't already have a APR program, the cost for the K04 software is $699.00. "Outlaw Vdub" got a great on a suite of programs through RPI and Yeyedrive just emailed me that he's getting a great APR set up through APTuning. I'd call around and see what's available if you don't currently use APR software. Just an observation, but, Clay is selling the turbo straight up for less money than the software?
Next up is a 4 bar FPR (fuel pressure regulator). I want to recommend "[email protected]" because I have had nothing but great success with him over the last 2 or so years but I went to his website and couldn't find a 4 bar FPR?







I texted him to see if he had any and will wait before recommending anyone else. Truly, a great man, a gentleman, honest and HE'S ONE OF US! So, I'll wait to edit this. http://www.usrallyteam.com/ is the website, but he always responds to text and email- in sig and his profile. *$59.00 if you buy this through Scott!*
Turbo, mani & (2)gasket kits: $945.00
APR K04 upgrade & shipping : $241.00
4 bar FPR : $ 59.00
Estimated labor*** : $300.00
Grand Total $1,545.00
Unless someone local has a heated and well lit garage and coffee maker nearby! Then it's a great weekend install project!
Hope this tied in all of the links that are active and important. However, the GT2X Elinimator from ATP is a very interesting prospect and can be viewed through KM and Boost Factory! too.
Dave
P.S. A larger IC is recommended by several owner/posters to this thread. BF! has a very stealth and massive SMIC for $525.00 including shipping. I have one installed and highly recommend that as almost a must have to make this daily driver effective!
Editted for content- added [email protected] USRT price for FPR!!! 


_Modified by DCGULL at 6:24 PM 2-10-2006_


----------



## YeyeDrive (May 18, 2004)

*Re: (Hetzen)*

My project update (not that it is any where near as interesting as the rest have been) 
Ok I installed the Forge DV "stuby" already, Samco hose kit will be here by fri and the TIP came last week. My rotors have been waiting to be put on for like 3 weeks.
So i'll be getting all this done, plus picking up a LICP and new break Pads either this sat or next.
Then it's time to grab an oil change + new plugs and my inspection. Bounce back from the hole in my bank account and then call Clay for my mani and turbo........


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (YeyeDrive)*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DCGULL (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (Hetzen)*

Hetzen- yeah, but I can get like 10whp for $1,500.00 and not even make eye contact with you at that light! You're right- Go Big or go home! So, what are you waiting for? Go home!
Yeye- That's sick! Your money tree is much larger than mine! Is there any chance that you'll adapt all of that software and then get a dyno run? BEFORE for put on the GT2x, I mean the K04-001? I think it'll be interesting to see...
Outlaw Vdub- Thanks for the detailed post. That will help us all alot! I will install the ECU, the 4 bar FPR and the turbo at the same time...News we can all use!
FWIW- I have a pic of my "before" dyno run but really (honestly!) don't know how to upload it here. If anyone has skilz, please offer to post it up and I'll email you the pic. (Cause, remember kids- Pics Get Clicks! Yay!)
Also, open ??'s out there for recent or past posters...How much to have a shop install the turbo? And the fuel economy question is still waiting for some folks to share.
Thanks,
Dave


----------



## YeyeDrive (May 18, 2004)

*Re: (DCGULL)*

DCGULL - email me the pic and ill post it up 
Yeah plan to dyno before and after Ko3 remap and then again when i do the K04


----------



## Pronstar (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: (DCGULL)*

Sorry, one last question: 
Is the exhuast manifold required? 
Or will the turbo bolt up to the existing manifold?
I'm expecting my tax refund this Friday, looks like I may have to set aside a lil' bit of dough for this...I think I'll take the plunge if the manifold isn't necessary.


----------



## Dkline (May 16, 2004)

*Re: (Pronstar)*

The mani is not required if u give it a week there will be a couple dynos with and without the mani. I dont have the mani and will have dyno at the end of the week.
I got my vag cable today and just played around with it a little its a nice little settup. I also installed apr v-tune and raised my idel and the boost to 100% not realy going to mess with it more untill i look into it further.


----------



## Hetzen (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (DCGULL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DCGULL* »_Hetzen- yeah, but I can get like 10whp for $1,500.00 and not even make eye contact with you at that light! You're right- Go Big or go home! So, what are you waiting for? Go home!


Not sure what this means...


----------



## DCGULL (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (Pronstar)*

NO! The manifold is an extra and is definitely NOT required. dbrowne was adamant that a manifold is not required and probably not an effective upgrade with this turbo, but I couldn't control myself.
Think $725.00 for turbo, gaskets and shipping. $199.00 for software upgrade and a 4 bar FPR_ if it is required for your model_!
So, it could be $924.00 "all in" if you install it yourself!
Dave
The "Go Big or Go Home" or "What exactly is Eliminator eliminating?" thread is here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2437477 I am sure that it will be an intersting discussion for those of us who are wondering if this upgrade is "enough".


----------



## Pronstar (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: (DCGULL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DCGULL* »_...and a 4 bar FPR_ if it is required for your model_!


APR's site says that their K04 upgrade for my '05 GTI includes a 4-bar FPR, so I'll have to assume that it's required for my application.
Cant wait to see the dynos...please post the graphs, not just the numbers. And if someone could overlay their K03/s dyno over the K04, that would be cool...allow us to see the how the torque curve is changed from one to the other. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Pronstar at 5:32 PM 2-8-2006_


----------



## Dkline (May 16, 2004)

*Re: (Pronstar)*

ill scan my ko3 sheet tomorrow but you realy wont need to have a overlay for my two dynos i already know : ) and when u se it you will be like o w t f haha.


----------



## YeyeDrive (May 18, 2004)

*Re: (Dkline)*

Ok as requested here is a dyno graph of DCGULL 1.8t w/ his current mods list (K03's)








This was posted with permission.......









_Modified by YeyeDrive at 1:50 AM 2-9-2006_


_Modified by YeyeDrive at 2:16 AM 2-9-2006_


----------



## DCGULL (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (YeyeDrive)*

Ok, thanks to Yeye We have a baseline dyno run for comparison to work with. When I do my AFTER run, it will be overlaid on top of this, so we can all see the HP/Tq improvements. DKline will post his with 2 separate pics, but we'll have good solid before and after comparisons.
I'm still hoping that people will post up thier MPG experience and of course "shop cost" for installing these will be pretty helpful too.
It's amazing- there are still alot of K04 "haters" out there. I've been texting with one most of the evening. Apparently, reading the thread wasn't a fruitful use of time and they read one a couple of years ago where someone wasn't happy with the results.
So far, there have been great responses, some warnings and some install concerns mentioned. But, I still can't figure out why someone would hate on a K04 upgrade?
Dave


----------



## SloJTI (Oct 29, 2005)

*Re: (DCGULL)*

Some people dont see an addtion of 20 hp to be worth 1000-1400 dollars. I can't say I disagree with them, but at the same time, not everyone wants a 300whp car.


----------



## djGolfGTI (Oct 29, 2001)

*Re: (DCGULL)*

I'll be going with the K04 upgrade when the money comes around also. I think it is a great upgrade. I already have a custom FMIC and 3" TB exhaust.
I'm trying to build a "balanced" daily driver that can outrun and outhandle 80% of the cars out there. I know I'm not going to run with the BT guys, but I have a streetbike for that kind of speed.








This thread has been really helpful and informative! Keep it coming!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DCGULL (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (djGolfGTI)*

SloGLS- You just got the kit- Have you installed it yet? How's it running? I agree, you got a good deal worked the angles and will have lots of useable HP on your tip. But, why is everyone saying 20HP like it's the only measuring tool? Is it really 35HP and 50Ft/Lbs of torque? Because, if it is, it's about the 2nd best $$ to fun ratio investment out there behind a chip.
djGolfGTI- I'm glad you're enjoying this and hope that more information is forthcoming about install, MPG, true costs...Lots of people have this installed, but don't do dyno's because it's a daily driver! Based on DKline's excitement...I think I'll be pretty happy when I'm driving 400 miles starting at 4 AM -like I will be tomorrow!
Dave


----------



## Hetzen (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (djGolfGTI)*

I'd like to post this message I just sent to someone. It covers what you need to do to put a K04, or what most do, starting with a bone stock car vs. what it costs to do a big turbo upgrade.
700 for 93 oct k04 program.
1000 for turboback
200 for inlet
800 for fmic
50 mbc
120 dv
130 cai
750 k04
100 boost gauge
200 vf mount
Add about 150 or so for misc stuff, oil/filter, spark plugs and that stuff during the install.
Comes out to about 4,200, but let's call it 4,000 even.
Now big turbo...
T3/T4 50 trim -600
Manifold - 300
Downpipe - 400
Wastegate - 200
Cat-back - 600
Intercooler - 800
Inlet with filter and 3in maf - 200
Oil lines - 150
Software - 900
Boost gauge - 100
MBC - 50
DV - 120
VF mount - 200
Pump/injctors - 300
Add 250 for misc stuff.
We get 5170, so let's say 5,200. You saved 1,200$. You get 240 wheel hp on 93 (doubtful) and I get 350whp on 93.


_Modified by Hetzen at 6:47 PM 2-8-2006_


----------



## djGolfGTI (Oct 29, 2001)

*Re: (SloGLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SloGLS* »_Some people dont see an addtion of 20 hp to be worth 1000-1400 dollars. I can't say I disagree with them, but at the same time, not everyone wants a 300whp car. 

The gain doesn't seem like much for the money, but I don't hear too many complaints when people drop that same kind of money for a TB exhaust that doesn't yeild as much of a gain. It's kind of weird if you think about it.








I believe that if I were to go BT, I'd end up upgrading the clutch, lsd, maybe axles, among other things to handle the power. That adds a lot more to the price of the BT "kit".
With a K04, you can get away with maybe just a VR6 clutch as the only drivetrain upgrade. The rest of my money would go to brakes, suspension, etc. to create the "balanced" car I'm aiming for.
It's all about what YOU want from YOUR car. This is what I want for MY car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Happy Tuning!


----------



## bmxp (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: (SloGLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SloGLS* »_Some people dont see an addtion of 20 hp to be worth 1000-1400 dollars. I can't say I disagree with them, but at the same time, not everyone wants a 300whp car. 

This is why people aren't to thrilled about the K04 upgrade...They way I've looked at it and I think some people see it the same way..
K04-001: If you can get a good deal on it, go for it...won't be big power...but a little bit more than a chiped ko3s, and would make a fun daily driver w/o to many problems or if any. Nice addon for a little more power
K04-02X: Again if you can find a sweet deal on this, would be a better way to go..More potential, A lot more low end grunt, and lot more High end vs. the 001. Little more power and cost a little bit more and requires more hardware to make it work... I think this is the best way to go if you want good power, and not go 3k BT, and want a good daily driver.
I myself would rather go k04-02x b/c I'd think you get more power out of it...so more bang for your buck...it's the way I usually think..







But to me, I'd go K04 anyway b/c it's a FWD car, and putting huge power on it will probably not be as fun unless you're freeway mobing...
Anyway, hope to see a dyno of the new turbo... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by bmxp at 6:54 PM 2-8-2006_


----------



## DCGULL (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (djGolfGTI)*

Actually, Hetzen's right. This thread is stoopid. I agree with everything he said and am looking to go BT now.
Check the "For Sale" threads for a new in the box K04-001, high flow mani and gaskets.
I feel much lighter now that I know the truth.
Dave
Phew! What a relief! I was so close to making a huge mistake!


----------



## SloJTI (Oct 29, 2005)

*Re: (djGolfGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *djGolfGTI* »_I believe that if I were to go BT, I'd end up upgrading the clutch, lsd, maybe axles, among other things to handle the power. That adds a lot more to the price of the BT "kit".
With a K04, you can get away with maybe just a VR6 clutch as the only drivetrain upgrade. The rest of my money would go to brakes, suspension, etc. to create the "balanced" car I'm aiming for.

This, my friends, is where the cost of going big turbo really takes off! This is also why many people cannot afford to, or don't want to go big turbo.


----------



## Hetzen (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (SloGLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SloGLS* »_
This, my friends, is where the cost of going big turbo really takes off! This is also why many people cannot afford to, or don't want to go big turbo.



Wheel hop breaks axles. Ask QuickK03Crap how many he broke on the stork turbo. Also, how many people upgrade their clutches while still with the stock turbo? I don't see that as a valid argument.


----------



## SloJTI (Oct 29, 2005)

*Re: (Hetzen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hetzen* »_Wheel hop breaks axles. Ask QuickK03Crap how many he broke on the stork turbo. Also, how many people upgrade their clutches while still with the stock turbo? I don't see that as a valid argument.

True enough. Wheel hop is what will break an axle faster than anything. But will a set of axles that launch without wheelhop be able to take the beating of dumping a clutch at 6 grand with short times in the 1.7's for very long?


----------



## DCGULL (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (Hetzen)*

Ummm, guys? This isn't about BT's so take it to text or another thread. This is about the little K04 upgrade for @ $1K. I don't want to have to search through posts about BT issues when I'm looking for valuable info in the thread.
Hetzen- thanks for the info. Really. Very useful and it got right to the heart of the topic!
Dave


----------



## Hetzen (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (SloGLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SloGLS* »_
But will a set of axles that launch without wheelhop be able to take the beating of dumping a clutch at 6 grand for very long?

From first hand experience, yes. But I also think the guy was running a solid pendelum mount so...


----------



## 514passatvr6 (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: (Hetzen)*

this is why I don't like ko4:
http://www.youtube.com/w/GTI?v...h=gti

he is barely pulling away from a 350z, how pathetic.


----------



## deevubfreak (Jun 2, 2005)

*Re: (DCGULL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DCGULL* »_Ummm, guys? This isn't about BT's so take it to text or another thread. This is about the little K04 upgrade for @ $1K. I don't want to have to search through posts about BT issues when I'm looking for valuable info in the thread.
Hetzen- thanks for the info. Really. Very useful and it got right to the heart of the topic!
Dave 

What a lot of the decision between ko4 and bt is going to be is how much modding have you done to your car. Going k04 from all the reading i've done seems to require you to have pretty much already done ALL the bolt ons. So for someone like me who is still bone stock due to saving the warranty, a big turbo would only be slightly more expensive than the k04. Its all going to come down to how much you already have done to the car and how much power you really want. The go big or go home guys are always going to hate on ko4's because they have a bt and you dont. But for people who have already done all the mods they can to the car, the ko4 is nice step up without having to replace a bunch of stuff that you already replaced.


----------



## performula (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: (514passatvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *514passatvr6* »_this is why I don't like ko4:
http://www.youtube.com/w/GTI?v...h=gti

he is barely pulling away from a 350z, how pathetic. 

That is a flat 14 second car. Taking a car that runs mids 15s and have it beat a flat 14 second car for $1,000 (if DCGull's figure is correct) is impressive.


----------



## beachball6 (Apr 22, 2003)

sub 14 4-banger is nothing to be upset about.


----------



## 514passatvr6 (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: (performula)*


_Quote, originally posted by *performula* »_
That is a flat 14 second car. Taking a car that runs mids 15s and have it beat a flat 14 second car for $1,000 (if DCGull's figure is correct) is impressive.

this car is having problems pulling away from a 350z, and an e36 m3, that's sad.


----------



## performula (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: (514passatvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *514passatvr6* »_
this car is having problems pulling away from a 350z, and an e36 m3, that's sad. 

LOL, spend the extra 10K and buy the 350Z or save 5K and buy the M3. A brand new 14 second car for $20K isn't bad. Minus the warranty.










_Modified by performula at 12:51 PM 2-9-2006_


----------



## datboiiseph (Jan 4, 2006)

*Re: (514passatvr6)*

yea notice it was a highway race..ko3 and ko4 sucks at top end power..but i bet in a 1/4 mile it will beat both


----------



## Pronstar (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: (Hetzen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hetzen* »_
700 for 93 oct k04 program.
1000 for turboback
200 for inlet
800 for fmic
50 mbc
120 dv
130 cai
750 k04
100 boost gauge
200 vf mount
Add about 150 or so for misc stuff, oil/filter, spark plugs and that stuff during the install.
_Modified by Hetzen at 6:47 PM 2-8-2006_









It seems to me that a lot of these items are "nice to have" for any setup, but not "required to have" for the basic K-04-001 swap...am I missing something here?
I agree that that peak power will be less than many other turbo swaps. But I'm looking for a fatter torque curve, in addition to a modest peak hp increase. Assuming I can do it without EVERYTHING Hetzen mentions...My plan is just the turbo, FPR and program, all on a factory-stock car. I'll upgrade the SMIC as well, not sure if now or in a little while...
Not saying that this is the case here, as I'm certain a larger turbo will spank a K04 car. But I've seen several WRX and Evos with huge peak numbers get beaten at the track (both quarter mile and road course) by another WRX or Evos with a lot less peak power, but more-usable torque curves. Sure, there's some driver skill at play. But check the mags also, their drivers are somewhat consistent...The Vishnu-modded Evos are very quick but tend not to have gigantic peak numbers. Again, not saying that's the case here with our VWs, but there is something to be said, from an enjoyment standpoint, in driving a little little car with a [email protected] torque curve.
Also, I'd be stoked if my little sleeper GTI pulled a 350Z or E36 M3. Even if I wasn't running away from it. I don't think that's sad at all.
FYI - Global Motorsports wants $550 for the turbo and FPR install. I'll likely have a vendor of mine do it for me for a nominal cost, like $100 or so... Global is one of those shops that charges an install fee for flashing your ECU, but they will waive this if you have them install the turbo and FPR.


----------



## 514passatvr6 (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: (Pronstar)*

I pull 2-3 cars on a 350z with a kO3s. k04 is a waste of money. 
2 of my friends have 350z, it's the same results everytime for both 350z 2-3 cars. 
Not to mention there are few other vortexer's that can pull on 350z with their k03. 
That apr ko4 was a big disapointment. 

Edit: videos to come when the snow is cleared. 



_Modified by 514passatvr6 at 9:38 AM 2-9-2006_


----------



## performula (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: (514passatvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *514passatvr6* »_I pull 2-3 cars on a 350z with a kO3s. k04 is a waste of money. 
2 of my friends have 350z, it's the same results everytime for both 350z 2-3 cars. 
Not to mention there are few other vortexer's that can pull on 350z with their k03. 
That apr ko4 was a big disapointment. 

Edit: videos to come when the snow is cleared. 


What do you have done?


----------



## Dkline (May 16, 2004)

*Re: (performula)*

I couldnt set up a dyno for this week so i have one set up for wends at 730pm at 
Absolute Performance Inc.
972 Nepperhan Avenue
Yonkers, NY 10703
Cel: 914-447-0611
Ill hunt down my befor dyno and post them both up on thurs if all goes well.


----------



## DCGULL (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (Dkline)*

Thanks to several threads, too many text messages and host of people who have been generous enough to share thier time and experience, I now have a better understanding of why I think a K04-001 is good for a number of people on these forums!
I am not a "hack" mechanic, and have a limited amount of R & R experience, have bolted up many of my own upgrades but lack confidence in real engine work.
Like many, I did things one piece at a time. First a chip, then an exhaust, a suspension, engine mount, leightweight & underdrive pulleys, DV....You get the idea. I made lots of mistakes along the way (N75 valves anyone- I've got most of them and I running my stock one, again!) and don't think that I have any or all of the answers for what works in any given situation.
My goal was always a little more- never to ultimately end up as a BT guy. Yes, Hetzen was right though, most of the upgrades that I have done do actually towards a BT application. For example, Samco hoses are great when moving up to a BT application, but they also work great on the stock turbo and add just a little more.
Based on what I have been reading, a BT or an Eliminator kit, or a ...They're all good! And, if I'm honest with myself, I've spent way too much money on the modest gains that I've added. And, if you're in there and you want to make the most HP per $$, BT is truly the way to go.
But, I don't want to break axles, or have to replace clutches often, or transmissions for that matter. I don't want a car that rattles like a bucket full of nails when I start the car because I have to run stiffer engine mounts. Heck, I go through 2 sets of tires every year anyways, but I don't want to have to through 3 sets!
Someone mentioned balance in a previous post and that is the word that I'm sticking with. I have good brakes, I have a well sorted suspension (for a daily driver) and I have done just about everything you can do with the little K03s. I love it, but would like more: more HP and more torque. I know that I could go to a larger turbo with better breathing on the top end, but I don't drive there. I drive around town and on the highway all day long.
Thank you DKline for going back and getting the POST K04 dyno runs so quickly, I know I'm excited and from most of the other posters to this thread- so are many others! Personally, I'm waiting for the money tree to grow a little (think 2weeks!) before the final install and dyno runs, but I can't wait!
Dave


----------



## the awesome (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: (DCGULL)*

awww quit being a sally...ya only live once go big or go home







hey PM me when u get this
page 6 poooooned


----------



## Outlaw vdub (Dec 6, 2003)

*Re: (DubTron41)*

So DCGULL, after all these posts and great info, what are you going with?


----------



## DCGULL (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (Outlaw vdub)*

I already have in my possession the following:
K04-001
Kinetic Motorsport High Flow Mani for Tranverse 1.8t
2 gasket sets, with new turbo bolts, DP bolts.
4 bar FPR *****
Original "LP" ECU with APR K04 program installed.
It seems that I am committed, but after all of the talk, text and reading I've done- I'm still glad that this is the set up I chose!
***** [email protected] replied to my text message and confirmed that he will sell everyone who is doing this a 4 bar FPR for $59.00!!! I absolutely love this guy and hope that after you confirm that your ECU requires a 4 bar FPR from your software provider- you get one from him!
Dave


----------



## Pronstar (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: (Outlaw vdub)*

If anyone is interested in the results, I'll do a pre- and post-dyno. I think this could be of interest, since my car is 100% factory stock other than the APR program.
So we'd have:
- Stock w/APR program
- Stock with K04-001, APR program, 4-bar FPR
This could be a good baseline to see what sort of gains can be had for a complete bolt-on kit and nothing else.
I mean, realistically, I'd be out about a grand for the K04, but many people have an exhaust and CAI, and that's about a grand right there. I'd be willing to wager than the oft-dissed K04-001 will give bigger gains...how much bigger is the question that I'd like to answer.


----------



## DCGULL (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (Pronstar)*

What's really great about DKline, Pornstar and me- we'll be posting before and after dyno's on slightly different set ups. However, I'm hoping that we'll all be posting dynos from the same dyno. There are so many variables, temp, humidity athomoshperic pressure, gas that to have the same dyno is important!
I agree that the oft dissed K04 will probably end up beaing a reasonable upgrade for about a $1,000.00 (Of course, I got alittle crazy and bought the mani, but that's good for this thread too!)

Sally, no I mean Dave!


----------



## Pronstar (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: (DCGULL)*

Right on. I'll make sure I visit the same dyno for sure. However, they will be on different days, perhaps a week apart, so conditions will obviously affect the results. 
I'll try to post both the actual results I got on the pull, as well as the results with SAE correction factors applied, to help normalize the results. 
Not the best solution, but I don't see same-day dyno pulls happening for me.
I'll order the parts early next week, I should have my tax refund check on Monday or Tuesday. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## YeyeDrive (May 18, 2004)

*Re: (Pronstar)*

I will not have the K04 for a few weeks atleast going by my current pace, But i will be doing a dyno pull on my stock map vs APR K03 map which will have all the same bolt-ons and will be done the same day. If all goes well this will happen on the 25th.
Cain't wait to see what everyone else puts down for numbers, there is alot of things to go by with DC - having the mani and Dkline has no mani but similar bolt-ons to DC, or the one guy has only the K04 and remap on the stock motor and plans to do dyno before and after.


----------



## DCGULL (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (YeyeDrive)*

I think there is a broad spectrum of K04 installers on this thread, so there is no question that if this is a bust install- we'll all know!
Based on DKline's heartfelt and genuine enthusiasm, I don't think there is any realy question about value. It seems to be exactly what everyone says- more of a good thing!
If my Hp/Tq goes up from 206/252 to 230/280, I know I'll be more than satisfied.
A little reminder here: the stock 1.8t is designed for 160/160 whp/tq, so compared to stock, this is pretty sweet!
Dave
Yeye, what are you installing for your pre-k04 run? I know Samco hoses, APR chip...There is definitely more, I just can't remember!


----------



## GT-ER (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: (DCGULL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DCGULL* »_
If my Hp/Tq goes up from 206/252 to 230/280, I know I'll be more than satisfied.


Yeah, everyone says the same thing...


----------



## Dkline (May 16, 2004)

*Re: (GT-ER)*

LoL im happy without the dyno numbers : ) but am really curious. I will not be going to the same dyno for this time but prob for my second dyno because my first dyno was at eip in md. and i don't feel like driving 3hrs to do that also last time i went down that way i didn't come home for a week haha.


----------



## WuzUpFoo (Jul 18, 2003)

gl but I doubt it, 220 tend to be the numbers ppl see and regardless you will feel the difference more than the peak numbers will suggest. Remember calculus and integration? Area under the curve is what will shine through over your ko3s setup. But you know this by now.
My opionion on the whole thing is the Ko4-001 should have come stock. 


_Modified by WuzUpFoo at 3:55 PM 2-10-2006_


----------



## Dkline (May 16, 2004)

*Re: (WuzUpFoo)*

I say that the ko4 should have came stock every time i get in my car now : )


----------



## VZywiec (Jul 31, 2004)

*Re: (YeyeDrive)*

hey hetzZZZZ lol so you say you can pull buss lenghts on the K0 turbos , lets see how you do friday buuudddyyyy lol


----------



## 514passatvr6 (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: (WuzUpFoo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WuzUpFoo* »_gl but I doubt it, 220 tend to be the numbers ppl see and regardless you will feel the difference more than the peak numbers will suggest. Remember calculus and integration? Area under the curve is what will shine through over your ko3s setup. But you know this by now.
My opionion on the whole thing is the Ko4-001 should have come stock. 

_Modified by WuzUpFoo at 3:55 PM 2-10-2006_

Agreed good old cal2, but you just want integral from 5000-6500rpm. 
Which is where the peak lies. If someone want's me to graph it and find the area I can do it, send me some dyno's.


----------



## DCGULL (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (514passatvr6)*

For a simple thread asking for input from owners of K04's, this has generated quite a few posts!
Sure, some waaaaay off topic, but generally some great information. WuzUpFoo has been upfront about his -020, SloGLS is running a similar set-up (if he's got it installed yet?), but I am really surprised at the number of people who have texted me but will not post up- for fear of thier BT brethren.
I've never had a thread generate so much interest, both for and against, but am grateful for ppl posting up their thoughts.
Like WusUpFoo, I think most of the dyno's for K04's on the vortex are k04-020's, because no on is thinking about dyno's when they install a k04-001! It's all about daily driver. I can't imagine using race gas with this set up, yet there are multiple threads on the eliminators with 100 octane of 104 O gas!!!
It's hard to explain, but, really very few people seem to understand the -001 idea very well!
Dave


----------



## Pronstar (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: (DCGULL)*

This is a great thread. 
What I really want is ONE simple bolt-on kit. This is the only setup I've found that doesn't require all the "extras" that escalate the cost.
The fact that the K04-001 is OEM also is also a plus for me. Not always the best choice from a performance standpoint, but OEM parts tend to be quite durable, with proven reliability.
Am I guaranteed zero problems? Nope.
Am I minimizing the potential for having problems? Yes, I really think so.
Sure, I could just as easily do nothing and leave my car factory-fresh. Or I could perform well-thought-out mods that up my driving enjoyment for little money.
I think this route offers top-notch reliability for little money. This is not to say that it is the cheap way out; cheap would be putting a huge turbo on with factory injectors and factory program and then hoping for the best. 
Little money in this case simply means that this turbo wiil work with the parts that came with my car, so I don't have to buy anything extra.


----------



## Hetzen (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (VZywiec)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VZywiec* »_hey hetzZZZZ lol so you say you can pull buss lenghts on the K0 turbos , lets see how you do friday buuudddyyyy lol









We'll see amigo


----------



## DCGULL (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (Hetzen)*

Still waiting for 337AB (Adrian)'s install tips and subjective thoughts about the car before and after. He and his brother were going to install yesterday and get the APR K04 software loaded today.
Install costs for those going to a gargae to have it done? Fuel econ from those with some experience?
Thanks,
Dave


----------



## Pronstar (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: (DCGULL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DCGULL* »_
Install costs for those going to a gargae to have it done? 

$550 from GMG Motorsports
That's the only place I called.


----------



## Dkline (May 16, 2004)

*Re: (Pronstar)*

think mine came out to around 430 cause i was to lazy to do it : / should have saved the doe and put it towrd a quafie : )


----------



## 337AB (Sep 14, 2004)

*Re: (DCGULL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DCGULL* »_Still waiting for 337AB (Adrian)'s install tips and subjective thoughts about the car before and after. He and his brother were going to install yesterday and get the APR K04 software loaded today.
Install costs for those going to a gargae to have it done? Fuel econ from those with some experience?
Thanks,
Dave 

Hello everyone... I have the ko4, mani, and fpr sitting in front of me still. I ran out of time this week. I will tackle the install at the end of next week. I will keep everyone posted. On a side note what kind of spark plugs is everyone using. NGK BKR7E plugs seem to be popular around here. I was on the phone with APR and they recommended NGK's BKR6E. I know we need them to be gapped to .028. Please shoot me some advice on which to use. Enjoy the weekend guys!!!
-Adrian


----------



## YeyeDrive (May 18, 2004)

*Re: (337AB)*

DC- Everthing in my Sig and then I will hope to have my TIP, Boost Hose kit, LICP, New plugs + oil change done before my first dyno pull, then grab the APR K03 93 and switch the spring in the DV and run the dyno again.
337AB - When I emailed APR they said all I needed was the 4br FPR and that everything else could actually stay OEM besides the K04 + remap of course - hope that helps some.


----------



## DCGULL (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (YeyeDrive)*

Wow! Great question 337AB! I have no idea now that I think about it? (Disregard the text message!) I am currently running NKG BKR7e's in my current set-up and did when I was running the APR 93 Octane program. I did not experience many or mulpitle misfires when I when 1 heat range colder and a slightly smaller gap of 0.28 with any chip that I have run.
But, is APR's K04 software more like a "stock" program, just utilizing the added volume (of @ 20% more air flow) in a similar range, programming for the extra flow and leaving boost and timing closer to a stock range? I'd really like to hear from current K04 drivers to know what they are doing and what works in thier experience!
I would guess that like every other chip tuner, they are being much more aggressive than theoretical stock programming and that a slightly colder range and a smaller gap is recommended (by users at least!







)
Dave


----------



## Dkline (May 16, 2004)

*Re: (YeyeDrive)*

yeye-When i went to get chipped for the ko4 they asked if i had exhaust and said if i do they had a down pipe program or something and i got it so u might want to ask them about that.
There is a interesting post on using copper plugs i forgot who created it but Donr posted some interesting things about it will try to hunt it down and get ya the number of the copper plugs im using.
I have found some changes in my car i noticed now that my coil packs are starting to pop off so im going to get the holders for them and i also noticed that my grounds for the coils and possibly the wires are cracked : / no misfires tho im going to check it again with vag in a few. 
Its all just weird cause i haven't touched them and i fixed the backing out prob by tq., the plugs to the right spec. idk tho sorry for getting off track.


----------



## DCGULL (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (Dkline)*

Just a crazy question DKline? Is it possible that the cracking existed already? I know that you have only been running with this mod for @ 2 weeks, so i wonder if it was pre-existing?
Coils popping. I have read tons of threads about it happening (not K04 specific), but have never personally experienced it? Glad that you re-torqued plugs to spec but wonder too if that is more of a function of the little rubber grommet (gasket) drying out/cracking/shrinking over time and plug changes. It seems that when new, they pretty hard to remove because of how tight the seal is, but after a couple of spark plg changes, it gets easier to pull the coilpacks...
Dave


----------



## don5504 (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: (DCGULL)*

I don't want to thread jack but does anyone know if this is at least an option.
Correct me if I am wrong. 
The equalizer kit from pro imports turns our 1.8t engine into the same 1.8t engine in a 225 TT. Is it possible to get that hardware kit from proimports but get the software to run it from apr? But not the regular k04-001 software, but the same software they use for their 225TT ECU flash. Because if this is an option that would get most of those who want to reach the 250whp mark real close to their goal and again with close to oem reliability.
The only real question is apr willing to make the k04-020/225TT files needed for our ecu's.
D


_Modified by don5504 at 12:54 PM 2-11-2006_


----------



## DCGULL (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (don5504)*

That is a REALLY legitmate question! But, first, is the http://www.pro-imports.com/ kit really the same OEM stuff as the 225TT? If so, I wasn't aware of it. (If everyone else already knew, don't let my stupidity ruin a perfectly good thread!) Flame suit on!
But, why couldn't someone just order the 225TT upgraded software from APR to be installed on a similar (timewise) Motronic ECU? I know that my "LP" ecu was used in both the GLI and the GLS 1.8T, but sincerely doubt that it was ever used in an Audi model. Are the programming parameters that different between a long. mounted 1.8t and a tranverse 1.8t, when it comes to boost, timing and fuel?
Dave


----------



## YeyeDrive (May 18, 2004)

*Re: (DCGULL)*

Just when were got this K04-01 thing goign in the right direction, we start looking at new possibilites.....







However 250hp is going to be hard out of the K04-01 that will still stay my over all far fetched goal in my life for now anyway....


----------



## SloJTI (Oct 29, 2005)

*Re: (DCGULL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *don5504* »_The equalizer kit from pro imports turns our 1.8t engine into the same 1.8t engine in a 225 TT. Is it possible to get that hardware kit from proimports but get the software to run it from apr? But not the regular k04-001 software, but the same software they use for their 225TT ECU flash. Because if this is an option that would get most of those who want to reach the 250whp mark real close to their goal and again with close to oem reliability.
The only real question is apr willing to make the k04-020/225TT files needed for our ecu's.

To answer your question, yes. The ProImports kit is the exact turbo, manifold and injectors found on the Audi TT225. 
About APR, I don't know if they have the file availible to go with our VW ecu's. But also, if you look at all APR's dyno graphs, they are crank hp, not whp. 263hp @ the crank is ~ [email protected] the wheels. I don't think their software for the ko4-20 is real aggressive, so I would still choose Revo over APR for this setup.


----------



## 514passatvr6 (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: (SloGLS)*

the owner if unitronics made a file and did 300hp from an audi 225hp chipped. 250AWHP


----------



## SloJTI (Oct 29, 2005)

*Re: (514passatvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *514passatvr6* »_the owner if unitronics made a file and did 300hp from an audi 225hp chipped. 250AWHP 

That is actually great to hear http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I am actually going with Uni for my software, so I am really excited by this news!


----------



## don5504 (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: (SloGLS)*

correct but since I am already a current apr customer the idea of possibly only having to pay $200 for software upgrade is nice. Anyways just an option I'm throwing out there that is closer to the 250whp mark for those who are interested. 
but the price with and without the software should be noted. $2500 for the kit with revo software and $2350 for the kit without it. So it still maybe cheaper to go with revo. But I have been hearing some negative things about revo. like idle problems at startup among some other small things. but who hasn't heard bad things about a chip company 
Also i know for that kind of money we could go big turbo could we do that and be reliable? ex. not having to change axles...etc etc etc.

one last thing now we know the bolt on parts of the kit are the same for both our engines and the 225TT engine but what about internals? the same also or different? 
D


_Modified by don5504 at 1:48 PM 2-11-2006_


----------



## SloJTI (Oct 29, 2005)

*Re: (don5504)*


_Quote, originally posted by *don5504* »_correct but since I am already a current apr customer the idea of possibly only having to pay $200 for software upgrade is nice. Anyways just an option I'm throwing out there that is closer to the 250whp mark for those who are interested. 
but the price with and without the software should be noted. $2500 for the kit with revo software and $2350 for the kit without it. So it still maybe cheaper to go with revo. But I have been hearing some negative things about revo. like idle problems at startup among some other small things. but who hasn't heard bad things about a chip company 
Also i know for that kind of money we could go big turbo could we do that and be reliable? ex. not having to change axles...etc etc etc.

D

Hmmm...I'd like to see someone go "big turbo" and only spend 2500


----------



## don5504 (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: (SloGLS)*

my bad I should have been more clear. I mean yes a big turbo could be had for $2500 but with what other mods would you need to support it which costs more money. In other words I guess we are saying the same thing.








D


----------



## Dkline (May 16, 2004)

*Re: (don5504)*

If anyone is interested i ran some logs on timing and intake temps im still kinda new this this vag stuff and my battery hates me so the logs aren't long i also have some screen shots cause i don't know how to make graphs : / 
If anyone has any recommendations for what to log hit me up i will have a new lap top bat. this week and will run them for ya 
edit. the instant message thing hates me to so if i don't respond im not ignoring ya 


_Modified by Dkline at 6:05 PM 2-11-2006_


----------



## GT-ER (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: (SloGLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SloGLS* »_Hmmm...I'd like to see someone go "big turbo" and only spend 2500









I've spent about $2800...is that close enough?


----------



## Hetzen (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (GT-ER)*

^
650 T3 super 60
700 for revo
700 for downpipe and manifold
700 intercooler
300 injectors/pump
150 oil lines
Damn close I'd say.


----------



## SloJTI (Oct 29, 2005)

*Re: (GT-ER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GT-ER* »_I've spent about $2800...is that close enough?

Thats really close







Great #'s for that software


----------



## performula (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: (Hetzen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hetzen* »_^
650 T3 super 60
700 for revo
700 for downpipe and manifold
700 intercooler
300 injectors/pump
150 oil lines
Damn close I'd say.

You could deduct $200 from the IC price and go Boost Factory SMIC.


----------



## the awesome (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: (performula)*

or u can troll the classifieds and piece together a kit for even less


----------



## YeyeDrive (May 18, 2004)

*Re: (DubTron41)*

I'm not getting very far now thst it's snowing, wanted to get the car to the dealer for service or the shop for some mods but thats not going to happen this weekend......








How about anyone else, make any forward progress that has not been posted?


----------



## Hetzen (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (performula)*


_Quote, originally posted by *performula* »_
You could deduct $200 from the IC price and go Boost Factory SMIC.

Well, I'm not sure how the stock intercooler piping fits. I've only seen one person post about using it with an ATP set-up and he had to get some pipes from ATP that fit like poo. But yea, SMIC is cheaper. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EuroShowOff (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: (Hetzen)*

seeing if anybody here can throw me a bone: on my old k04 setup in my gti i was holding boost at 24 and slowly tapering off and it ran smooth with no problems, vtune settings were 103% boost and 1.5 degrees of timing, now I recently swapped everything over into my jetta with a full ecu swap as well and the only difference between the old and new is an kinetic motorsports exhaust manifold and i'm getting some crazy surging at wot which is spiking to about 26lbs and then throwing me into a limp mode, and once i let off and get to a higher gear my limp mode goes away and it boosts fine.....just threw in a new maf which elimated some bad idling issues i was having, and i'm running a stock "f" valve...before I ran a stock "c" valve and i was only boosting at 20lbs, i'd really like to get my 24lbs back..what should I do?


----------



## GT-ER (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: (SloGLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SloGLS* »_Thats really close







Great #'s for that software









Thanks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Hetzen (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (EuroShowOff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EuroShowOff* »_seeing if anybody here can throw me a bone: on my old k04 setup in my gti i was holding boost at 24 and slowly tapering off and it ran smooth with no problems, vtune settings were 103% boost and 1.5 degrees of timing, now I recently swapped everything over into my jetta with a full ecu swap as well and the only difference between the old and new is an kinetic motorsports exhaust manifold and i'm getting some crazy surging at wot which is spiking to about 26lbs and then throwing me into a limp mode, and once i let off and get to a higher gear my limp mode goes away and it boosts fine.....just threw in a new maf which elimated some bad idling issues i was having, and i'm running a stock "f" valve...before I ran a stock "c" valve and i was only boosting at 20lbs, i'd really like to get my 24lbs back..what should I do?

I'd suggest a MBC and bump your boost to 130%. See how that works. That way your requested if way higher, which should keep you out of limp mode.


----------



## 514passatvr6 (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: (performula)*


_Quote, originally posted by *performula* »_
You could deduct $200 from the IC price and go Boost Factory SMIC.

then you can add $200 for the ATP adapter to fit stock IC piping. 
Or just find a 2.5" into 2" adapter.


----------



## DCGULL (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (514passatvr6)*

Update. I have confirmed install date of 2/24/06 @ NEA in Concord, NH. They have done all of my install work for this car since new, I trust them, like them and have nothing but good things to say about them.
However, I have a few extra goodies going on with my install, so my cost is not going to reflect a straight bolt up. They are installing an electric boost gauge (center console style- a la New South Performance with a good gauge) and perhaps an intake manifold from HKK- if I can reach him in time! However, if this goes in, then the dyno's will not be an equal comparison, because the manifold could add HP. 
Additionally, I have been driving around with a melted catalytic converter for about 8 months. I started experiencing the "dead cat" syndrome in the middle of last Summer, but, I contacted GHL and although they had never heard of this happening before- offered to ship me a replacement immediately! Needless to say, this install is way past due!
But, the meat of the install day is: R & R'ing the turbo, exhaust manifold, swapping the ECU and changing over the FPR. I do not have a MBC in case of overboost or "spike, then limp" situation, but am hoping that it won't be needed. "EuroShowOff" is looking for help, since he added his KM highflow cast manifold and "05jettagli" is not having quite the success with his K04 install either, based on his dyno runs. HIs thread is : http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2442123 if you have any suggestions or advice.
"Vegas337" replied to a text I sent re: sparkplugs and gaps and he let me know that he is running a stock heat range and stock gap as well on his K04. However, he is going APR Stage III as well! The lure of 350 HP is too enticing to not do it!
Next contact is with http://www.performance-dyno.com/ to see if he will be in town on Saturday the 25th!
Dave 


_Modified by DCGULL at 2:53 PM 2-13-2006_


----------



## EuroShowOff (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: (Hetzen)*

heres my k04 dilemma again: i'm getting crazy surging in lower gears, then the car spikes to like 26lbs and doesnt go into a limp mode, but when i keep accelerating i get no boost it actually stays below the 0 in vacumm..then it comes back backfires the "cel" lights starts flashing then goes away, so i cruise then at partial throttle in 4th and 5th gear its fine and jumps to 24 lbs and slowly tapers off which is right where i want, but my lower gears are giving me all sorts of trouble at partial and wot......i recently changed my maf as of this past weekend, and my coilpacks were done last month along with some bosch fr5's....could it be the dv or n75? i have a stock n75 "f" that was working great for me in my old setup...


----------



## Dkline (May 16, 2004)

*Re: (EuroShowOff)*

I put in my stock n75 and took off my mbc and im doing good.
I scanned my before dyno today but left it in my car at the shop will post on wends. with the after dyno. You will se all the surging i was getting was kinda a pain. I did not experience the massive boost spike then 0 psi tho. If ya have a vag maybe run some logs and post them up for some experienced people to view i wouldn't be able to tell ya what blocks to log tho. Maybe check your software and look for boost leaks.


----------



## EuroShowOff (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: (Dkline)*

definately no boost leaks here...anything that would leak was swapped out and clamped and tighted...i know i have a exhaust leak near my muffler at the axle bend though...could that cause some problems?


----------



## Dkline (May 16, 2004)

*Re: (EuroShowOff)*

I really wouldn't think it would cause some thing that drastic. I had a exhaust leak and didn't run into the problems you described.


----------



## EuroShowOff (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: (Dkline)*

i searched for the flashing cel thing, everyone said that if you have misfiring followed by a flashing cel then its possibly your coilpacks and sparkplugs....how would i check if my coils are bad b/c i just replaced them about a month ago....


----------



## SIRWOLFG60 (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: (GT-ER)*

Hi, I went through all pages here..
I just want to point something that nobody mentioned. I recently bought a K04-022 with injectors and manifold from a TT 225.
Yes i will need a custom downpipe or 90 elbow adapter. 
you can go with 001 and keep everyting stock there. But the 020-022-023 from tt 225 has another great feature. Water cooled turbo ! Cooler mean more power. And we know that everyone upgrading to K04 will be running high boost with aftermarket ECU so the poor litle k04 will suffer from heat. This is just an advantage to use the TT 225 turbo.
Correct me if im wrong.


_Modified by SIRWOLFG60 at 2:20 AM 2-14-2006_


----------



## DCGULL (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (SIRWOLFG60)*

Wouldn't that mean adding coolant line from the cooling system to the turbo and then back again?








I'm sure you are right a bout a cooler turbo, however, I think that's more for the bearings rather than for the compressor side of the turbo. But, it may add life to the turbo to keep those bearings cool though.
But, I got 100,000 out of my stock turbo and it doesn't have coolant lines- it's just oil cooled? (BTW, it's not broken either, just pulled 206/252 off the dyno 2 weeks ago).
It is a benefit, but if you're tapping coolant lines, adding fuel injectors a fuel railer spacerand adding a turbo up pipe- why not go with a bigger turbo for a similar price?
One of the big draws of the k04-001 is price and the other is that it fits in the stock location- no additional effort required. Sure, it's not BT, but there's additional HP/Tq and more of it for the daily driver who wants to be able to go to a dealership or a mechanic and say- "fix it". That's part of the theory anyways.








Dave


----------



## Hetzen (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (DCGULL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DCGULL* »_
it doesn't have coolant lines

sick


----------



## beachball6 (Apr 22, 2003)

umm stock is oil\coolant cooled so are ko4's


----------



## DCGULL (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (beachball6)*

Ummm, chalk it up to a senior moment


----------



## Dkline (May 16, 2004)

*Re: (DCGULL)*

changed my plugs today and o yea haha they where worn down to 35 so http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to my new found power and to my dyno results being posted tomorrow : ) have a happy v day


----------



## Pronstar (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: (Dkline)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dkline* »_changed my plugs today and o yea haha they where worn down to 35 so http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to my new found power and to my dyno results being posted tomorrow : ) have a happy v day 

Then change yer signature fer chrissakes!


----------



## Dkline (May 16, 2004)

*Re: (Pronstar)*

haha i have my sig like that so new people can se what people are running and so people don't have to ask what i have : )
I am amped for tomorrow the car runs even better now butter smooth and o so nice haha forget what i said about the car slowing down at 120 thing : )


----------



## NS_PHATGLI (May 16, 2004)

Im waiting on your dyno to decide if I will get the K04-001 or the k04-020 kit from pro-imports!!


----------



## DCGULL (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (wolfs1eightns)*

If you're thinking seriously about the -020, do it! I think the -001 is a pretty conservative mod.
Dave
Yes, this is a bump for dyno results from DKline!


----------



## Pronstar (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: (DCGULL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DCGULL* »_
Yes, this is a bump for dyno results from DKline!









x2


----------



## NS_PHATGLI (May 16, 2004)

Dont Leave US Hangin!!!!


----------



## VW1990CORRADO (Sep 30, 2000)

*Re: (wolfs1eightns)*

cant wait to see it all done dave http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i just pulled the tranny outta my car tonight outta curiousity and boredum. 
trying the find the sourse of the flywheel chatter. looks like a bad disk.


----------



## SLVRSTNGRYGTI5683 (May 24, 2005)

The anticipation of waiting for these dyno numbers is really killing me!!!! I am too thinking about a new turbo or kit and would love to see you guys' numbers!!!!!!!!!


----------



## VW1990CORRADO (Sep 30, 2000)

*Re: (SLVRSTNGRYGTI5683)*

methuen eh? there are more and more dubs from methuen poppin up.
did you get the revo at autobahn?


----------



## DCGULL (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (VW1990CORRADO)*

I wish he'd post those Turbonator results! I think it's the swirl that makes the powa! Or, maybe it's Methuen? I ferklemped- talk amongst yourselves.


----------



## SLVRSTNGRYGTI5683 (May 24, 2005)

*Re: (DCGULL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DCGULL* »_I wish he'd post those Turbonator results! I think it's the swirl that makes the powa! Or, maybe it's Methuen? I ferklemped- talk amongst yourselves.









Turbonator results???








And yup I got the REVO at autobahn off Route 1!!!


----------



## VW1990CORRADO (Sep 30, 2000)

*Re: (SLVRSTNGRYGTI5683)*

ya mikeys a good kid.


----------



## SLVRSTNGRYGTI5683 (May 24, 2005)

yeah im trying to work out a turbo kit with him, but i dunno where to go!


----------



## VW1990CORRADO (Sep 30, 2000)

*Re: (SLVRSTNGRYGTI5683)*

i am more than happy to help. pm me.


----------



## Dkline (May 16, 2004)

*Re: (VW1990CORRADO)*

Haha sorry to keep ya all waiting i did six runs and its been a long night so i have to still copy the results and there is going to be a big post later with scanned sheets tomorrow i missed the scan place so to tied ya over till the hole story coming up within the next hour my max power put down was 222hp and 278tq that i got printed was caught up in other things. there was probs tho and it will be explained in the next hour


----------



## SLVRSTNGRYGTI5683 (May 24, 2005)

*Re: (Dkline)*

I def. can appreciate you making an effort with the numbers. I have been thinking about this or another turbo upgrade ever since i got bored with my chip!!
THanks


----------



## Hetzen (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (Dkline)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dkline* »_Haha sorry to keep ya all waiting i did six runs and its been a long night so i have to still copy the results and there is going to be a big post later with scanned sheets tomorrow i missed the scan place so to tied ya over till the hole story coming up within the next hour my max power put down was 222hp and 278tq that i got printed was caught up in other things. there was probs tho and it will be explained in the next hour 

93 oct? what dyno? weather?


----------



## 337AB (Sep 14, 2004)

*Re: (Dkline)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dkline* »_Haha sorry to keep ya all waiting i did six runs and its been a long night so i have to still copy the results and there is going to be a big post later with scanned sheets tomorrow i missed the scan place so to tied ya over till the hole story coming up within the next hour my max power put down was 222hp and 278tq that i got printed was caught up in other things. there was probs tho and it will be explained in the next hour 

Hey... 
I always wanted to ask you, does the ko4 sound differnt from the ko3?


----------



## Dkline (May 16, 2004)

*Re: (Hetzen)*

haha buddy in due time im eating and there was running lean this will all be explained in the next hour and my ic temp was 20c think the temp was 60deg in the garage its all on the sheets give me a hour to explain the hole story and eat and tomorrow i will post air fuel graphs and dyno graphs i only printed 3 or the six runs and to be honest i forget to check the hp because i was too concerned with the lean thing
edit yes it was 93 


_Modified by Dkline at 11:10 PM 2-15-2006_


----------



## SloJTI (Oct 29, 2005)

*Re: (Hetzen)*

Curious to hear what the problems were








Hurry up with that next post


----------



## NS_PHATGLI (May 16, 2004)

wicked!!! Ordering mine now!!lol


----------



## Dkline (May 16, 2004)

*Re: (Dkline)*

Ok I have been in Yonkers since 7pm its been a long night so bear with me if i do not post all the info on the first time.
I my dyno numbers where 222.7 hp and 278tq this was on my 3rd run. I do not know if i ran better on the 4th and 5th run because i was trying to figure out why i was running lean which you will all se with tomorrows results along with before and after dyno but not on the same dyno. I will be going down to va. so i will get a chance to run the first dyno i ran in a month.
The intercooler temp was 20c and the air out side was around 59deg when i checked. these runs where on a dynapack dyno and on the sheet it says sae corrected.
I ran 103 % boost on vtune with 1.5% timing but reset everything back to the stock apr k04 program to se if that's why i was running lean and as u will se tomorrow it made no dif at all and i was doing it right : / i don't know man its been a long day sorry i could'nt get the sheets scanned tonight the place was closed.
Edit - This was on the apr ko4 93 oct big dp program max boost reached at 4300 rpms at 23.29 but now that i look its dif for some of the runs 
Edit - also 4 bar fpr
_Modified by Dkline at 11:34 PM 2-15-2006_

_Modified by Dkline at 11:35 PM 2-15-2006_

_Modified by Dkline at 11:38 PM 2-15-2006_


_Modified by Dkline at 11:43 PM 2-15-2006_


----------



## Hetzen (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (Dkline)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dkline* »_
Edit - This was on the apr ko4 93 oct big dp program max boost reached at 4300 rpms at 23.29 but now that i look its dif for some of the runs 









That's when my GT3071r sees full boost.


----------



## Dkline (May 16, 2004)

*Re: (Hetzen)*

well u will se the sheets tomorrow im tired and maybe im reading them wrong im going to pass out they will be post mid day tomorrow


----------



## 337AB (Sep 14, 2004)

*Re: (Dkline)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dkline* »_Ok I have been in Yonkers since 7pm its been a long night so bear with me if i do not post all the info on the first time.
I my dyno numbers where 222.7 hp and 278tq this was on my 3rd run. I do not know if i ran better on the 4th and 5th run because i was trying to figure out why i was running lean which you will all se with tomorrows results along with before and after dyno but not on the same dyno. I will be going down to va. so i will get a chance to run the first dyno i ran in a month.
The intercooler temp was 20c and the air out side was around 59deg when i checked. these runs where on a dynapack dyno and on the sheet it says sae corrected.
I ran 103 % boost on vtune with 1.5% timing but reset everything back to the stock apr k04 program to se if that's why i was running lean and as u will se tomorrow it made no dif at all and i was doing it right : / i don't know man its been a long day sorry i could'nt get the sheets scanned tonight the place was closed.
Edit - This was on the apr ko4 93 oct big dp program max boost reached at 4300 rpms at 23.29 but now that i look its dif for some of the runs 

_Modified by Dkline at 11:34 PM 2-15-2006_

_Modified by Dkline at 11:35 PM 2-15-2006_

_Modified by Dkline at 11:38 PM 2-15-2006_

Are you using a 4bar fpr?


----------



## Dkline (May 16, 2004)

*Re: (337AB)*

yes and corrected ill b on tomorrow im doesnt work that good ether


----------



## MeCarTay (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: (Dkline)*

whats a k04?


----------



## drppedfikse (Nov 6, 2004)

*Re: (Hetzen)*

I would say it is earlier than that. I have a similar setup and max boost is as early as the K03s. I put down max torque just over 3k rpms in my setup.


----------



## Dkline (May 16, 2004)

*Re: (05jettagli)*

I have been told when you run lean it throws off your spool time so thats what i am thinking but who know. I will post the logs tomorrow when the store opens to scan them cause now i cant sleep








edit - err dyno and af chats sorry


----------



## beachball6 (Apr 22, 2003)

not bad #'s it looks like the only advantage to the 20 over the 001 is the curve. makes me rethink my 20 a little. but i havent driven it yet








#'s look good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DCGULL (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (beachball6)*

Well, 222/278 isn't bad, especially if you are running a little lean. But, even at first blush- 40 wTq is nothing to sneeze at and may make the whole upgrade worth it. Yes, we measure and set the standard on HP, but, we drive on torque- which may explain why everyone loves the upgrade but can't seem to get great dyno ##'s.
Regarding running lean- there is lots of theory on that based on tailpipe sniffers vs. other methods of measuring. But, I don't have experience running lean on any APR software! I have always run pig rich, with immediate tailpipe build up and a/f ratios in the 9/1 range ot anything over part throttle.
It's gotta be a little frustrating for DKline- loving the difference but unable to prove it on the dyno!
Thank you David for driving all the way to Yonkers, staying on the dyno for 6 runs and not forgetting all of us when you got back!
Dave



_Modified by DCGULL at 8:14 AM 2-16-2006_


----------



## NS_PHATGLI (May 16, 2004)

Hey DKline are you running the highflow manifold with this setup? and when u ran 210whp with the k03s that was on 100 oct right! id like too see some pics of your setup I have the same FMIC and turbo is going to be shipped soon!


----------



## drppedfikse (Nov 6, 2004)

*Re: (DCGULL)*

Well I can say David should be much happier than I am with my setup. But we will see after he gets the charts up. I think we are both somehow suffering from similiar issues when it comes to fueling. One thing I can say that I have read a lot recently is that if you are going to run APR software make sure that you have everything clean and checked. I am going through all the steps as well as Vag-Com logging and such to figure out if it is a hardware issue or software. Either way I will get it figured out and compare it to Davids results.


----------



## NS_PHATGLI (May 16, 2004)

anyone using revo? cuz that is what I will be going with!


----------



## DCGULL (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (wolfs1eightns)*

I read in the 1.8t FAQ that GIAC has K04 specific software, but I have not seen that in any of the threads that I have read? I am a little let down about both 05jettagli and DKline's results, almost like something wasn't tuned properly or there's an unaddressed hardware issue or well, something!








I mean, correct me if I'm wrong, but a turbo that flows 20% more air should generate more than a few HP. Now, it's DEFINITELY flowing more torque (which is what we actually drive with) but I thought that right out of the box there would be more HP as well.
I have been reading GT-ER's thread about breaking through 300whp with GIAC. I am running with Dahlbach on my stock K03s and may actually stay with it!
Dave


----------



## Dkline (May 16, 2004)

*Re: (wolfs1eightns)*

I am running the stock mani and the ko3 run was on 93 oct. Yes it seems like fuiling or software but i am on my way to the scan place and you will have all my sheets


----------



## Outlaw vdub (Dec 6, 2003)

*Re: (Dkline)*

Just an fyi guys. I was running very lean and them I got a rich code. I did some reaserch and I replaced the maf. Now, before I had my set up installed the maf was fine but then went kaput. There was a definite improvement in idle, power delivery and holding higher boost levels. Just thought I would share.


----------



## Pronstar (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: (05jettagli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *05jettagli* »_I would say it is earlier than that. I have a similar setup and max boost is as early as the K03s. I put down max torque just over 3k rpms in my setup.

Have you posted your K04 dyno results?

_Quote, originally posted by *DCGULL* »_ I am a little let down about both 05jettagli and DKline's results, almost like something wasn't tuned properly or there's an unaddressed hardware issue or well, something! I am running with Dahlbach on my stock K03s and may actually stay with it! 

x2, minus the Daahlback part...
A mild "eliminator" may be worth looking into next. Everyone seems to choose a turbo first, then sorta get whatever software is available.
What if the question was asked another way: What's the best software (with the least issues) out there for a MT setup? And what turbo (A/R, etc...) does this software require?


----------



## DCGULL (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (Pronstar)*

To add insult to injury, "munnugles" is experiencing issues with his K04 install too. The thread is: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2450420 and although different than the issues experienced by 05jettagli, Outlaw Vdub and Dkline- it is pretty concerning.
I think many of us are/were hoping for a bolt on upgrade with no issues. I keep thinking about a new MAF too. I'm a week or so away from my install, but don't want to lose daily driver status...
Dave


----------



## NS_PHATGLI (May 16, 2004)

OK what the fak ive been talking to my revo dealer and he talked to revo about geting me software for the k04 he says all I have to do is run the 4bar fpr with the stock software!! which i think is wrong cuz they have the k04 details on the site for there stage 3 setup!! man this company is fuked I cant get thru to the dam head office in NA cuz the line is disconected!


----------



## Dkline (May 16, 2004)

*Re: (DCGULL)*

Hey all i went out to scan the sheets but there is no way im paying 8 bucks a sheet so im going to fix my scanner and get them up tonight.
The reason i went ko4 is because i had the software lined up. APR is a good company and figured there software would not cause probs. It still might be my setup but i doubt it. Once i have time i am going to make a appointment for apr in ct. and bring my dyno and af sheets up there and go over it with them along with a dyno from them. There just so dam expensive for the test and tune stuff. I am also going to unplug my mass air flow censer and run some logs but im pretty sure its good.
Munnugles is a totally dif story. That is his setup i talked with him on IM. and he has the stock turbo inlet pipe modified to fit on top of having stock ko3 software he has some stuff to sort out.
I am keeping in touch with 05jettagli on aim and maybe apr will hook us up if there ko4 sw seems to have probs : ) only time will tell. For now tho i am still happy with my set up and just a little worried about running lean and the small increase in HP.
If i just installed the turbo + software and just drove the car i would never know : ) and enjoy it but i know now and will be looking into it will keep ya posted.
Edit - spelling


_Modified by Dkline at 3:32 PM 2-16-2006_


----------



## Hetzen (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (Dkline)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dkline* »_I have been told when you run lean it throws off your spool time so thats what i am thinking but who know. I will post the logs tomorrow when the store opens to scan them cause now i cant sleep








edit - err dyno and af chats sorry

Throws it off for the better. You're supposed to run lean during spool up.


----------



## Hetzen (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (DCGULL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DCGULL* »_To add insult to injury, "munnugles" is experiencing issues with his K04 install too. The thread is: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2450420 and although different than the issues experienced by 05jettagli, Outlaw Vdub and Dkline- it is pretty concerning.
I think many of us are/were hoping for a bolt on upgrade with no issues. I keep thinking about a new MAF too. I'm a week or so away from my install, but don't want to lose daily driver status...
Dave 

What's daily driver to you? Reliability?


----------



## DCGULL (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (Hetzen)*

"The goal: Daily driver. There will be no track time, nor time at the strip. I drive 50,000 miles per year and want OEM reliability- every day! I am not looking to ever achieve 300+ HP in this car. Please don't post anything like "save up and go BT" because that isn't a target for me.
If you own one, have experience with one, or are friends with someone who has this set up- please respond! If you have a 2871R or RS or .68 or .71 or a disco potato...that's great! Just don't post up about it, OK? Because it's not under consideration.
Thanks in advance!
Dave" 
Hetzen- I recommend that you read the OP before you post. Maybe reading it twice will help!
But, since you asked- "Daily driver" means the following to me: get in, start the car- drive away. No "perma-CEL" on the dash, runs smoothly in all weather conditions, doesn't require any new rituals to start or run consistently. Think OEM reliability and you'll be close. "Plug & Play" is a nice term that would fit within the definition too! Running rich, limp mode, running lean or turbo stuttering are all things I hope to avoid. Bad MAF's- they happen. boost/vacuum lines popping off while operating the car- I don't want that on a daily driver. (see definition above)
If this is still confusing, print the entire thread and bring it someone who can read it and explain it to you, OK?


----------



## Hetzen (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (DCGULL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DCGULL* »_"
get in, start the car- drive away. No "perma-CEL" on the dash, runs smoothly in all weather conditions, doesn't require any new rituals to start or run consistently. close. "Plug & Play" is a nice term that would fit within the definition too! Running rich, limp mode, running lean or turbo stuttering are all things I hope to avoid. Bad MAF's- they happen. boost/vacuum lines popping off while operating the car- I don't want that on a daily driver. (see definition above)


How many big turbo cars have you driven? I only have the running lean issue, but the K04 dyno had that as well. I have a boost leak, but that came from the K03 as well. You seem to be talking without much first hand experience with upgraded turbos on 1.8Ts.
OEM reliability comes from your choice of parts, as well as the install. Simply because you have K04 doesn't mean your car will always run fine after the install.


----------



## drppedfikse (Nov 6, 2004)

*Re: (Pronstar)*

Well I do have my dyno charts but I am kind of ignoring there results till I fix them. There are in the GLI Dyno Sheet Sticky. As for everything else asked about I have all the mods in my sig and I would say the upgrade is great just not a dyno queen. I know the engine was really hot (1 hr drive to the dyno and sat in front of a fan for 30 mins to cool.) but still I was expecting more. I plan on running logs this weekend and posting them up as well as sending them to APR to have them compare with a customers car there. And as most of the guys on here posted I am not planning on going BT. If I want more power I will get something that is rear wheel drive and start from there. Plus I got my complete K04, manifold, and sw for just over $1k installed.


----------



## Hetzen (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (05jettagli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *05jettagli* »_Well I do have my dyno charts but I am kind of ignoring there results till I fix them. There are in the GLI Dyno Sheet Sticky. As for everything else asked about I have all the mods in my sig and I would say the upgrade is great just not a dyno queen. I know the engine was really hot (1 hr drive to the dyno and sat in front of a fan for 30 mins to cool.) but still I was expecting more. I plan on running logs this weekend and posting them up as well as sending them to APR to have them compare with a customers car there. And as most of the guys on here posted I am not planning on going BT. If I want more power I will get something that is rear wheel drive and start from there. Plus I got my complete K04, manifold, and sw for just over $1k installed. 

What kind of problems do you think you have? MAF? Boost leak? Exhuast leak? Did you get to scan your car for any codes maybe? If so, post em up. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## drppedfikse (Nov 6, 2004)

*Re: (Hetzen)*

Well I had spikey dyno results. I was told to check everything possible from intake leak to plugs. I have cleaned the MAF, cleaned my K&N filter, took about everything on the tip except the turbo connection and cleaned then and put them back together. I am pretty sure it is not exhaust because I have not had a leak to date besides a broken DP stud. 
As for codes I did scan them pre-dyno and I had a over-boost (limp in 3rd 6th) if I just on the gas when I was going too slow for that gear. I have the TB alignment and ECU reset and I did this before the last run I made. If you check the chart the 4th run starts out much higher and then goes crazy. I plan on using Vag-Com this weekend to log boost, timing, A/F, and whatever I can figure out that I need.


----------



## Dkline (May 16, 2004)

*Re: (05jettagli)*

Sorry guys this scanner is driving me nuts im on the way to the store now to buy a new one and will then post my stuff if i can find a host


----------



## Dkline (May 16, 2004)

*Re: (Dkline)*

80 bucks lata and a hole bunch of agrivation i have scanned the sheets and am waiting for 05jettagli to im me on aol. On a side note i disconnected the mas air flow senser on the ride to get the scanner and haha yea it was fun more power its a shame my battery needs to be replaced on my lap top and i do not know what logs to take.


----------



## SLVRSTNGRYGTI5683 (May 24, 2005)

*Re: (Dkline)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dkline* »_80 bucks lata and a hole bunch of agrivation i have scanned the sheets and am waiting for 05jettagli to im me on aol. On a side note i disconnected the mas air flow senser on the ride to get the scanner and haha yea it was fun more power its a shame my battery needs to be replaced on my lap top and i do not know what logs to take. 

Man, have you had a crazy couple of days. Now numbers aside how do you like it in terms of drivability? 
Thanks ahead!!


----------



## Dkline (May 16, 2004)

*Re: (SLVRSTNGRYGTI5683)*

well its fun on the back roads and when i can get on it. There is too much power for my 15s tho so i have to wait till my 18s to get on to have some real fun. If i had to do it over again i would do the same thing. I didn't spend that much money and i enjoy my car again. I am having some little details with fuel but i will get it fixed : ) 
edit - of course there is also the eliminator kit that i might have looked into if i waited a little longer but i do not regret it : )


_Modified by Dkline at 9:23 PM 2-16-2006_


----------



## DCGULL (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (Dkline)*

The next post will be from Shawn who is kindly helping DKline get those darn dyno runs up, up, up here!
Bring on those little doggies!


----------



## drppedfikse (Nov 6, 2004)

*Re: (Dkline)*

Okay guys I am posting pics for David (Dkline)
*KO3s run* 








*K04 as follows*


----------



## Hetzen (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (05jettagli)*

Why do the K04 runs say flywheel power? Was the whp adjusted for drivetrain loss?


----------



## Dkline (May 16, 2004)

*Re: (Hetzen)*

I asked the man the same question and he said dont worry about it the computer adjusted it all and thats not at the flywheel. He broke it down further but i was tired and just wanted out


----------



## NS_PHATGLI (May 16, 2004)

I thought you were runing lean man? it is a lean at first but then goes rich! it looks tha same as my buddys stage 3 plus af ratio!


----------



## NS_PHATGLI (May 16, 2004)

*Re: (wolfs1eightns)*









here is k03s dyno pretty much the same as yours huggin 13s then going PIG rich!


_Modified by wolfs1eightns at 3:14 AM 2-17-2006_


----------



## Dkline (May 16, 2004)

*Re: (wolfs1eightns)*

Well i was just going by what the man said and yes it goes rich at the end. I guess its good if your buddys stg 3 does the same thing.


----------



## NS_PHATGLI (May 16, 2004)

ya I ran your a/f by a few mechanics and they seem to think its all good! huggin 13 isnt too bad then it goes nice an rich when it goes up in RPM! I myself would feel ok running around with an AF like that!


----------



## DCGULL (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (wolfs1eightns)*

Your buddy msut be having a problem with his stage 3+! Those Hp numbers are pretty low, doncha think?


----------



## NS_PHATGLI (May 16, 2004)

OOPS that was his k0s lol!


----------



## NS_PHATGLI (May 16, 2004)

*Re: (wolfs1eightns)*









I would be happy with this Air/Fuel for sure!


----------



## Dkline (May 16, 2004)

*Re: (wolfs1eightns)*

I am going to dyno again soon after i install my glh 3inch tb sat i will record logs and af off my vag and will do unplug my mas air flow sensor and record before and after on that too. I will prob do anouther six runs since the man that i go to is pretty cool.


----------



## Hetzen (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (wolfs1eightns)*

12s at redline is not pig rich.


----------



## Dkline (May 16, 2004)

*Re: (Hetzen)*

So do you think there is room for improvement?


----------



## Hetzen (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (Dkline)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dkline* »_So do you think there is room for improvement?

No clue







But 12:1 is not rich.


----------



## drppedfikse (Nov 6, 2004)

*Re: (Dkline)*

Well just to say there his A/F is all over the board. You want it to stay some what constant and smooth. Jumping around like that just means the ECU is adjusting for a lot of different things because of problems.


----------



## DCGULL (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (05jettagli)*

I actually thought it was very nice? The measurements are very close and the spacing between the measurement bars is pretty wide. It looks very good if it was smoothed out and spread along the RPM axis more. (I think?







) I think most people would be pretty happy with the general trend.
Dave


----------



## NS_PHATGLI (May 16, 2004)

Ya all a/f graphs look like that with no smoothing and squahed like that!


----------



## drppedfikse (Nov 6, 2004)

*Re: (wolfs1eightns)*

Well the more I look at that it doesn't look real bad. Mine on the other hand went from 14.8 to 9.8 all in one run. I thought it was weird and there is no way it should swing that much in a single run.


----------



## NS_PHATGLI (May 16, 2004)

Ya yous sounds al little crazy!!! seems like a big jumpway too rich to make any power up top!


----------



## DCGULL (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (wolfs1eightns)*

Well, I can't wait to hear what DKline has to say about the 3" TB results, but, I don't expect him to drive to Yonkers for another dyno run!
05jettagli- I had a similar experience with APR on the 93 O chip (I had to broaden the A/f curve to find out what the actual bottom was!) and ran in the 9's over 4,400 RPM and again over 5,500. That is definitely too rich and I think there was something wrong with my car at the time this was happening.
But, it seems to me that the A/F was very nice on Dave's runs, so it is possible that 223/278 is a realistic target for this upgrade (without exhaust mani or 3" DP at least). Even if this is the true "what to expect", I can't see that 40+ wTq is not a nice improvement.
The subjective posts are as important as the dyno runs I think. I don't sense any placebo effect from anyone with the upgrade and once sorted out, it seems to run very well. There is definitely a lack of added HP, but DKline had an extensively modded K03s prior to install and he definitely loves the way it works in the real world.
Based on reading so many threads over the last 2 or so years, it seems that a well sorted, highly modified K03s can really acheive @ 210/250 on a daily basis. The decision may come down to is 225/280 enough for me and will it be enough in 2 years? I think this a valuable mod for certain ppl (myself included) but it will not satisfy a hardcore modder who is constantly searching for "more". Maybe a GT2x is the proper kit to start with for that or an Eliminator for that matter. Because with those kits, you can start with the basics and just keep adding on until you have to move up to a larger turbo.
Just my .02 cents after seeing the dyno runs.
Dave


----------



## Dkline (May 16, 2004)

*Re: (DCGULL)*

Well said and looking forward to se your reaction after your stuff is installed : ) and the other people that are also doing the upgrade.
Haha you know im driving back down to Yonkers to dyno : ) maybe not this week. atm i am on my way to install the exhaust in ct.


----------



## SloJTI (Oct 29, 2005)

*Re: (Dkline)*

What exhaust are you going with Dkline?


----------



## Dkline (May 16, 2004)

*Re: (SloGLS)*

I am going to go with the 3inch glh tb. I hear it is loud and if i do not like it later on down the road (prob the summer) i will replace the cat back part to make it quite. I am more about power then sound so we will se how it goes : ) leaving now actualy.


----------



## DCGULL (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (Dkline)*

David, good luck with the GHL install, mine went fine, just needed lots of adjustments after it went on- cause that is one friggin huge pipe going over the rear torsion beam! I mean it's friggin massive!
Don't leave until you are sure that it is not making contact with the body, frame....trust me- you'll love the sound for the 1st several humdred miles. The smile will not go away until your cell phone rings and its you're GF tellling you something important...
Dave


----------



## VW1990CORRADO (Sep 30, 2000)

*Re: (VW1990CORRADO)*

are you anxious yet? less than a week.


----------



## drppedfikse (Nov 6, 2004)

*Re: (DCGULL)*

well I did some logging this morning on the car. I am not sure what all of it means but I might post some of it up. I know it is boosting above the requested boost but I am not sure what that really means. I just pulled my plugs and they are not black at all. A little rusty looking but that is about it. I will probably end up replacing them this week with better ones but not a step colder.


----------



## NS_PHATGLI (May 16, 2004)

If your plugs are a tan brown thats what u want!! if they go white its lean and black rich!!
general rule of thumb!


----------



## beachball6 (Apr 22, 2003)

rusty is exactly what you want


----------



## 514passatvr6 (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: (beachball6)*

I see a 3rd and 4th gear pull. 
I see a lot of people saying you need a 4th gear pull to keep it as close to the the 1:1 as possible, but what about the guys with different diffs 3.64 and 3.95 and the guys with 6 speeds? Should you still do 4th gear for the 3.64


----------



## steggie (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: (DCGULL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DCGULL* »_But, it seems to me that the A/F was very nice on Dave's runs, so it is possible that 223/278 is a realistic target for this upgrade (without exhaust mani or 3" DP at least). Even if this is the true "what to expect", I can't see that 40+ wTq is not a nice improvement. 

not too many argue the torque gain ... most people's point of contention is that 40+ lb-ft near 3500RPM is unnecessary since traction is already an issue in 1st and 2nd on a chipped K03S. they would just rather shift the torque gain further up the rpm band ....
page 10 !


----------



## QuickK03Crap (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (steggie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *steggie* »_not too many argue the torque gain ... most people's point of contention is that 40+ lb-ft near 3500RPM is unnecessary since traction is already an issue in 1st and 2nd on a chipped K03S. they would just rather shift the torque gain further up the rpm band ....
page 10 !









Owning a page is still cool? Anyways, those that are concerned with traction run good tires and an LSD.


----------



## steggie (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: (QuickK03Crap)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QuickK03Crap* »_
Owning a page is still cool? Anyways, those that are concerned with traction run good tires and an LSD.









very few threads make it to page 10 in this forum.
i'm just happy this one has survived so long because it has good info in it ...


----------



## DCGULL (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (steggie)*

Bump for looks? Come on now! 6,000 looks and this few posts- get off the sidelines and post up what you know!








I'll take the torque in every gear other than 1st and 2nd. Because, yes, there is something between idle and full throttle.
Dave
Is LSD still cool? Anyways, I agree with the tire recommendation.


----------



## SLVRSTNGRYGTI5683 (May 24, 2005)

That turbo must be a blast to drive in backroads, especially the ones in NH!!!
I am not looking foward to making the KO4 or larger BT soon!!! Seems both look good to me!


----------



## Dkline (May 16, 2004)

*Re: (SLVRSTNGRYGTI5683)*

I just got home from the install. Great guys had a nice setup and everything. The 3inch is exactly what i need amazing pull now and i thought i had it good before lol. I also have driven 100 miles on it with no cel and no rattles. 
I will defiantly be going down to Yonkers for another couple pulls cause i feel the gains and am curious to se what i am up too now.
I would like to se those logs that ya ran if you could send them to me thnx. I will also be running logs on my next dyno session so now i just need to remember what blocks to log haha.
I can't wait for every one else to get there stuff installed.


----------



## DCGULL (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (Dkline)*

My scientific analysis of your TB install result is: Pure sex! That is awesome Dave, glad you love it. I know what you mean when you say you need to make sure there are no men in blue around when you nail it though.








I'm looking forward to having this small turbo upgrade installed at the end of the week!



_Modified by DCGULL at 4:43 PM 3-4-2006_


----------



## 337AB (Sep 14, 2004)

*Re: (DCGULL)*

Started the install today... it will be completed tomorrow. I will get k04 software next week. I will post my thoughts about the additions tomorrow after i finish.
-Adrian


----------



## NS_PHATGLI (May 16, 2004)

DKline did u have the stock system on when u dynoed last time?


----------



## Dkline (May 16, 2004)

*Re: (wolfs1eightns)*

No i did not have the stock TB on. I had techtronics tuning exhaust 2.5 inch and i loved it but felt i should upgrade to take full advantage of the k04 and upgrades in the future. 
Btw i now respect my car and have to say on top of the turbo install its self this was the best compliment for it. After my run threw the back roads tonight i realized two things 1. That i will dyno my car again this week and 2. I so respect my car now haha g night : )


----------



## NF20AE (Jan 4, 2005)

I just finished reading this entire post. When i started reading i was under the impression that the K04 upgrade is completely useless and had my heart set on APR stage 3+. I never realized with all that power im not going to be able to keep it on the ground which is unnessesary when u think about it. This post really has me thinking now as to what to do with my tax return... hehe Also just a quick question, i saw on kinetic motorsports website the kit with the manifold, turbo, and front mount for 1800.. i was wondering if anyone knew if you can get the turbo and fmic together rather than all 3? Anyways congradulations to all of you guys for not following the crowd of BT and comming away without any regrets. I think i would definately be happy with the gains of a K04. I sometimes forget i drive a FWD IY "short bus" because my other too best friends drive a modded EVO8 and an STI


----------



## DCGULL (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (NF20AE)*

NF20AE, thanks for weeding through the entire thread to garner the good stuff. There's a lot of great info and some ppl have posted wonderful tips & pearls- I can't thank all of them- it would take too much time!
But, there have been some issues that have come up from many of those who install the little K04, so it isn't quite the dreamy "bolt on a few things" and drive into the sunset dream that many of us shared.
Re: turbo, manifold and FMIC. If you text "rippinralf" and ask him for a package deal, I'm sure he will step up to the plate. He's done it for everyone on here and even allowed me to post the price up on turbo and turbo mani! I think there is room for him in a package, so text him to get an idea!
But, I run a BF! SMIC and it was $525.00 shipped to my door. Now, I don't want to take business away from Clay, but, the price is right, the install fits in the stock location, no cutting required for fitment, no loss of pressure due to longer piping and no hotter coolant because of reduced airflow. So, I think there is a few hundred right there in savings, and a stealth look to boot! Finally, did I mention that I love it? It is one of the best mods ever installed in the car! I wish I had done this 2 years ago...
David, that is very nice. I'm glad that you actually had to back off, it reminds me that there is much "more" in the set up than a dyno may show. You know I'll be posting up dyno's next weekend and of course I'll be ranting about how much I love my set up, so ....LSD here you come!
Dave 


_Modified by DCGULL at 4:42 PM 3-4-2006_


----------



## NS_PHATGLI (May 16, 2004)

*Re: (Dkline)*

With the techtonics were u running a dowpipe too? if so what size?
I Have a 3inch ghl Dp and cat and then the mew magnaflow cat back 2.5inch! I figure it is more than enuff! cant wait too see your next dyno, ill be getting the k04 when I get back in April!


----------



## Dub-Lip (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: (Dkline)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dkline* »_I just got home from the install. Great guys had a nice setup and everything. The 3inch is exactly what i need amazing pull now and i thought i had it good before lol. I also have driven 100 miles on it with no cel and no rattles. 


glad you like it man! i just ordered the new c-clamps for mine. should be in on tuesday. everyone was saying they wont be able to hear me coming up the rad anymore







ahahahahha


----------



## SloJTI (Oct 29, 2005)

*Re: (wolfs1eightns)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NF20AE* »_had my heart set on APR stage 3+..... This post really has me thinking now as to what to do with my tax return... I sometimes forget i drive a FWD IY "short bus" because my other too best friends drive a modded EVO8 and an STI 

NF20AE...I think its great that you took the time to read this entire post. There are a lot of different opinions on the k04 in this thread, and making a decision based on this thread is very hard to do. There is no right or wrong when it comes to modding your own car. To each ther own, I like to say. There is a question I would like you to ask yourself though. In your post, you talk about your 2 friends cars. Modded EVO's and STI's are nothing to sneeze at. My question to you is: If you decide to do a K04 upgrade instead of your afformetioned Stage3+, will you be happy constantly losing your Closed Course races against your freinds???
I am not one to say anything, because I am going with the K04 as an upgrade also. I am just asking this beacause of your friends cars and everybody wants was to have a faster car than all their friends.
I am not trying to sway your decision, I am just saying do it right the first time http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Do a search for igotaprestent4u and watch his video.







This vid alone might change your mind








The K04 upgrade is not for everyone, just like the Stage 3+ isn't for everyone










_Modified by SloGLS at 10:17 AM 2-19-2006_


----------



## DCGULL (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (SloGLS)*

SloGLS- you are absolutely right. There's a funny thread started by GT-ER that addresses this exact same issue, and it was mentioned a few posts above this one- this set up is not for everyone. It is relatively tame, or mild. If you think that you might want 300whp in the future- Don't do this. It is a waste of time, dollars and effort.
One thing that has become abundantly clear throughout this thread is that HP/Tq really matters where is located. For example, GT-ER is now making 300whp, but it's way up in the powerband. Now, that makes his HP/Tq useable.....for him! He learned how to drive his car and allows it to make power where he can use it! I'm psyched for him and we text often and laugh at our VERY differnt approaches to power- no harm no foul.
I LOVE my highly modded K03s- it scares the heck out of everyone who passenges (not a typo







) with me! I can decide to pass or not at any time, or merge ahead or behind whenever I choose. That's nice power, it's useable everyday and I still can get 30MPG, which matters to me, because I drive 50,000 miles a year. But, I'm not looking for a track star or a 12 second 1/4 either. I live 5 miles from a 1/4 mile strip and I've never even paid the $10.00 gate fee to go watch!
But, I want more. I want useable Tq, I want a little extra under the hood, I want to spank the occassional poser and I want a daily driver. This turbo upgrade is $695.00 $ $30.00 for gaskets and in my case, $199.00 for a software upgrade. That is not a lot of squid for a daily driver. I'm not sorry that I don't want a 300hp car. I'm OK with it.
If you think you might want to break through the 250 mark, this is not the upgrade for you! If you think 300 Tq is an exciting and useable addition to your daily driver- then this is the deal for you! Fuel rails, manifolds, injectors, intake manifolds, software upgrades... there is not a lot to do after you've installed the turbo on this and it won't take you very far beyond what you have already...
Dave


----------



## Pronstar (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: (SloGLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SloGLS* »_ If you decide to do a K04 upgrade instead of your afformetioned Stage3+, will you be happy constantly losing your Closed Course races against your freinds???
The K04 upgrade is not for everyone, just like the Stage 3+ isn't for everyone








_Modified by SloGLS at 10:17 AM 2-19-2006_

If that closed course is a very tight track or typical autocross course, a K03s or K04-001 may have the advantage. 
But your last line says it best, which is why there's so many turbo upgrades out there. We should consider ourselves lucky that there's so many upgrades to choose from. Figure out what you want, and choose accordingly. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DCGULL (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (337AB)*

Hoping for an update from 337 AB. Woudl love to know how it went and if there were any issues....


----------



## Outlaw vdub (Dec 6, 2003)

*Re: (DCGULL)*

Just a quick update on my ko4 time. Well its been about 2 months now and things are going excellent, besides not passing air care because of my effed up cat. Once I installed the 4 bar and had the program installed it's been crazy. 2nd gear is amazing and I am pushing 19-2 0 psi all the way to 6000rpmm + from 2nd through 5th, not bad. I definitly think the mani helps with that. And the kinetics fmic really helps, absolutly no heat soak. 4th gear is real fun when its time to pass. Even though this is bolt on package, its a good idea to change all the little things just to handle the extra power. Things like the maf, plugs, dv, n75 ect.


----------



## SIRWOLFG60 (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: (Outlaw vdub)*

I will do the same mods on my car soon exept it will be with a K04-022. I have the audi TT engine 180hp. I am not sure the TT engine (include the 180hp) has already a 4 bar fpr ?
And do you guys think i will have to change my MAF ? What do you recommend ? I will make a custom DP 3in that will connect to my stock cat that i will modified to fit the 3in dp. I have a magnaglow 2.5 cat-back and FMIC already. Im also planning to keep the cat there but empty it. Will it be ok or i will have a lot of code ? i will keep both O2 sensors there. Just empty the cat.


_Modified by SIRWOLFG60 at 2:43 PM 2-20-2006_


----------



## DCGULL (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (SIRWOLFG60)*

This thread originally started with questions on both the 001 and the 02x series. However, it has gone all 001! I know that there are lots of experienced 02x series installs, so you may want to use the search function or post a new thread re: installing the -022 system!
When I was researching, I searched under both K sero 4 and K oohh 4 and found many useful threads for the -02x series. It is a tremendously popular upgrade. I also texted those ppl with direct experience and got many awesome responses to my questions.
I am not trying to push you away from this thread and hope that you don't take offense to my recommendation.
Sincerely and G'luck,
Dave


----------



## SIRWOLFG60 (Nov 7, 2003)

ok sorry to jack your post.. but my question can be for both 001-022.
i am asking about the MAF, and the empty cat


----------



## SloJTI (Oct 29, 2005)

*Re: (SIRWOLFG60)*

^^^^^^^^^^^
As the title to the thread states, K04-001 and K04-02x owners, your questions are more than welcome. This is a public forum, so ask away.


----------



## Outlaw vdub (Dec 6, 2003)

*Re: (SIRWOLFG60)*

You don't have to replace the maf, it just so happened that it went when I was running without the ko4 program. If you empty your cat I believe you will get codes and probably go through o2 sensors faster. I don't know what you mean about emptying the cat.


----------



## Hetzen (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (Outlaw vdub)*

You'll more then likely throw a code without a cat.


----------



## DCGULL (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (Outlaw vdub)*

My experience on running without a cat kind of goes like this:
Perma cel for 4 months.
Installed a spacer kit- nothing ever since.
BUT, that is with a K03s on "chipped" s/w.
I don't know what will happen on any K04 software! It does seem that any little niggling issues that may exist with a chipped Ko3 (not noticeable) get magnified when going to a K04 though. All of the threads I have read (I think I've read them all?) where there are issues- it seems that the problem existed before the install and became much bigger problems afterwards.
I live in fear for this weekend, post K04-001 install because I have a slight surging issue (boost leak?)...
If you want to know where I got the spacer, post up or text me and I'll track it down!
Again, Good luck with the project and let us know what you get post install!
Dave
P.S. SloGLS, yes, the forums are public, but, if you read the thread you'd realize that it's pretty far off topic/content, therefore, he might not get what he's looking for in here! Most watchers seem to thinking as close to stock as possible- not yanking thier cat cores out! Just one man's humble opinion though


----------



## Dkline (May 16, 2004)

dyno set up for friday in yonkers : ) just wanted to keep ya all informed.


----------



## DCGULL (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (Dkline)*

Cat less solution is here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1366095 Contact is "Wayne92SLC". I searched under his name and found a few recent threads- he's still here!
I have a melted lump of a mass between my downpipe (DP) and my exhaust. Yes, it is rare, but it does happen. You can tell if you have a "death rattle" but, GHL was great about replacing it under warranty.
However, with that useless bottleneck, the solution has worked perfectly under all conditions (from 105 degrees down to 10 below) without throwing a single code since it was installed.
So, if you are going to a K04 and have already installed a 3" DP or a 3" TB exhaust and have Exhaust Bank 1 or 2 codes- this may be your solution!
Dave
P.S. I have heard that Revo has software that eliminates the 2nd O2 sensor info anyways...Anyone verify that rumor?
Still waiting and hoping for 337AB to tell his story about his install, but no post yet!
David- I'm glad that you will have great proof of the value of a full 3" system after your dyno run...


----------



## NF20AE (Jan 4, 2005)

hey all thanks alot for the valuable info on this turbo setup. i was just curious of anyone out there is running GIAC software with the k04? any problems? what type of power?? anyone know where i can find any information on the giac program with this turbo. i searched and didint come up with anything really sorry if im a lil off topic but appreciate any response thanks


----------



## Wayne92SLC (Mar 1, 2001)

*Re: (DCGULL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DCGULL* »_
P.S. I have heard that Revo has software that eliminates the 2nd O2 sensor info anyways...Anyone verify that rumor?


Yup--it's true. It's kind of ironic. After I got re-flashed with Revo's "big downpipe" revision, I don't need my own part!
-Wayne


----------



## Dkline (May 16, 2004)

*Re: (Wayne92SLC)*

I am not sure but i think apr has it to with there ko4 sw. When i was getting it put on they asked me if i wanted to big dp program and i said sure. So far 300 miles on mine and no cel.
edit - spelling


_Modified by Dkline at 5:08 PM 2-20-2006_


----------



## DCGULL (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (NF20AE)*

NF20AE- I think the GIAC software requires fuel injectors??? Someone texted me with that info....Can't be sure what the program is known as. (AWE tuning-GIAC K04 program)
So, Revo does have software that eliminates the 2nd 02 sensor. Hmmm, Wayne's has been working so well and it was only $35.00 shipped- less than a re-program!
I thought APR's was for faster spool based on higher volume through the DP- didn't realize it was eliminating the 2nd sensor...good to know though! 


_Modified by DCGULL at 4:48 PM 3-4-2006_


----------



## Dkline (May 16, 2004)

*Re: (DCGULL)*

I am not sure that it is i can just go by my car : ) compared to the other car the exhaust was on before that. Maybe it is just for more flow but i do not have a cel and the last guy did : )


----------



## Dub-Lip (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: (Dkline)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dkline* »_I am not sure that it is i can just go by my car : ) compared to the other car the exhaust was on before that. Maybe it is just for more flow but i do not have a cel and the last guy did : )

my rear o2 sensor is shot, thats why i had a cel


----------



## Dkline (May 16, 2004)

*Re: (Dub-Lip)*

Haha good deal well now i can't go by anything : ) maybe a phone call to apr if i have time tomorrow i will find out.


----------



## drppedfikse (Nov 6, 2004)

*Re: (Dkline)*

Well it sounds like David has a new smile on his face then the car starts to spool. I can say I am the same way. Everytime I get on the gas to pass, to show off, beat local rice, I get a huge smile and just laugh. The car is just so peppy and jumpie it is amazing. As soon as I get some money for wheels I am going to be hitting an auto-x and see how I can compare to last season. The best track is in a month and I can't wait to put the falkens on and let them rip.


----------



## YeyeDrive (May 18, 2004)

*Re: (05jettagli)*

DCGull - will have K04-01 on this weekend - props to your Sir
DKline - Has found a APR K04 remap for Big DP - Like to know more...., and there is plans for snother Dyno on friday !
I ordered some SS break lines and new pads.....







Something is not exactly fair about the last line.....lol
Anyway hope to have APR K03s remap and a Dyno run this weekend to help me compare future gains and let other see what i was able to do too.
Note - GIAC K04 was mentioned also check out AWEtuning web site for details on it.


----------



## jf04gli (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: (Dkline)*

I hope this isn't too far off topic, but is it required to get all of those extra parts with a BT setup like the K04 eliminator, or is it just usually considered a waste to not get it. What if I just got the turbo, some new injectors and a 4 bar FPR and then had someone tune the car with some new software? Is it possible? It seems like that setup would be only a little more than $1900 and should yield some decent gains. Maybe nowhere near what it would with all the extra pieces that are recommended, but I would think somewhere in the neighborhood of 230whp would be possible with a potential for alot more as funds allow...thoughts anyone...

Also, what if you got your hands on a a wrecked TT and got the injectors and manifold, could this not also be had for pretty cheap?


----------



## jf04gli (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: (jf04gli)*

Also, I wanted to say that I am surprised at how quiet the usual detractors (QuickK03 et al) have been on this thread. It is strangely devoid of the normal sarcasm and taunting usually associated with a "K04 is a good idea" thread. I still would like to see a raw comparison of the K04...bone a$$ stock 1.8t vs a 1.8t with K04/software and that's it. It would have been cool if someone could have done a dyno comparison of what each piece added power wise...of course it would have to be someone with access to a dyno.....


----------



## DCGULL (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (jf04gli)*

Wow, the world of turbo selection gets crazier every day. I think I get what you are trying to consider and here's my take on the whole thing.
K04-001: Turbo, 4 bar FPR & software. @ $1k 220/280
K04-022: Turbo, FI's, Upturn pipe & software @ $2,600 260/300
Awetuning: see above
So, the base K04-001 really isn't an option if you're thinking bigger FI's, re-maps and so forth. There are itsy-bitsy little things that may add more to the mix (manifold...) but what you get is what you get.
Eliminator kits- start off with more: money, stuff, Hp/Tq and there are guys trying to pull more out of them all over the tech forum. Where's there's money there's room to grow.
I think if you are going that far though, you might consider really going BT, because once you've got the turbo (2871R or RS) the sky is the limit. Hetzen posted about 3 or 4 pages back about the overall $$ investment. If you are that close to going hand picked used kit, start off with the right turbo at least! Because then, you won't have to go back and replace parts that you've replaced already to go the end of a dead end.
The k04-001 is a sweet deal for torque and it may get up to 240 or 250 whp, but methinks it'll take quite a bit to get it there.
The K04-022 STARTs above what the little -001 will ever get to! But, it starts to top out below or at the base of an R or RS with a nice a/r for you desired goal.
Whew, I've learned a heck of a lot more about turbo upgrades than I ever wanted!








Dave
P.S. If you read the entire (sorry-its longggg) thread, there's at least 1 guy who is going bone stock to K04. I forgot who it was, but he's out there and promised to post- unless he got scared away by other threads saying just get an exhaust! 


_Modified by DCGULL at 10:16 PM 2-20-2006_


----------



## Pronstar (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: (DCGULL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DCGULL* »_
P.S. If you read the entire (sorry-its longggg) thread, there's at least 1 guy who is going bone stock to K04. I forgot who it was, but he's out there and promised to post- unless he got scared away by other threads saying just get an exhaust! 

_Modified by DCGULL at 10:16 PM 2-20-2006_

That's me...still waiting to see how everyone's numbers work out.
May have to wait to little bit, though. My other car needed a fresh dyno tune and some other work, that wasn't cheap. There goes my tax return...
But I do have good news: 
I got 360hp, well over 400 lb-ft of torque in a flat, wide plateau that starts at 2,500 rpm and lasts until redline, in this case 5,200rpm. On a motor with 130K miles on it, that aint bad...too bad it has 3 tons to push around.


----------



## Padlock (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: (Pronstar)*

ive been keeping my eye out on this thread... but wish there was more info on the gt2x kit. That's a great price for that much more pwr/tq over the ko4-01


----------



## Outlaw vdub (Dec 6, 2003)

*Re: (Pronstar)*



Pronstar said:


> I got 360hp, well over 400 lb-ft of torque
> 
> WOW! Is that with race gas or something?? Or are you talking about a different set up?


----------



## Dkline (May 16, 2004)

*Re: (Outlaw vdub)*

I am pretty sure he is talking about a dif setup. since our cars do not weigh 3 tons.
edit - spelling
edit - after i am happy with the way my car is running and stop putting things on it i will be doing some 100oct runs.


_Modified by Dkline at 3:21 PM 2-21-2006_


----------



## Pronstar (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: (Outlaw vdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Outlaw vdub* »_


Pronstar said:


> I got 360hp, well over 400 lb-ft of torque
> WOW! Is that with race gas or something?? Or are you talking about a different set up?






Pronstar said:


> The other car that I referred to in my post is in my signature...It's an Expedition http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif The BT guys may scoff at the low peak numbers from 5.4L, but it tows better than a 1.8T


----------



## DCGULL (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (Dkline)*

Pornstar- not an attack by any means, just knew that a straight conversion was getting a little stressful for you. Sorry to hear that you had to spend some bucks on your other ride- but, it sounds like it worked out alright!







It does seem easier to tow with an Expedition- I've tried towing with my Jetta and it all falls apart after @ 1k Lbs. Hehe
337 AB (Adrian) texted me last night and he struggled over the install all weekend long. When I asked what the general problem was he indicated that it was all about access. On ramps, lying down, bolts at strange angles and wrenching blind. He seemed OK but might have been pretty frustrated by all of the time spent. I asked him to post up again, but he was waiting for his brother to complete the details of the install and then get flashed before posting.
I can't wait for his info, it will answer soooo many of the install ??'s that remain for those interested in doing it themselves. I would have loved to have done it, but I lack a garage- this weekend the high temp was 23 with a wind chill below zero. Besides, I'm sure that I don't have all the tools, nor the patience, let alone enough bandaids for this job!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for all the interested parties, and thanks to all of those ppl who have kept this a clean, valuable and educational thread.
Dave


----------



## Pronstar (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: (DCGULL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DCGULL* »_Pornstar- not an attack by any means, just knew that a straight conversion was getting a little stressful for you. Sorry to hear that you had to spend some bucks on your other ride- but, it sounds like it worked out alright!







It does seem easier to tow with an Expedition- I've tried towing with my Jetta and it all falls apart after @ 1k Lbs. Hehe


Sorry for getting off-topic with that. 
No offense taken at all.
My money tree will regenerate, and I still want more beans for the GTI. So let's see some numbers and hear some more driving impressions! Hopefully, all with the APR software and 4-bar FPR.







since, you know, that's what I'd run.


----------



## drppedfikse (Nov 6, 2004)

*Re: (DCGULL)*

If anyone is looking for details on the install you can talk to me. I did my own as well as have installed my stock K03s at least three times so I kind of know my way around that area. There are always a few things I over look but I can probably do a DIY if I had pictures. It is a SOB to get proper pictures of the install. Trust me I tried and 90% were out of focus or of a flash. Either way if you want install information let me know.


----------



## Volks4eVR (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (Dkline)*

Well I jumped on the K04 bandwagon today - got a great deal on the parts and install plus the software conversion from apr k03 93 and 100 to apr k04 93 and 100 with v-tune all in from h2sport in Canada, which may I add came to lower than what apr charges for the kit alone - u may know these guys they make a great spindle for our cars that fixes the geometry on lowered suspensions. Anyways I will let you guys know later this week what my impressions are of the upgrade that everyone says: not do.


----------



## jf04gli (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: (Volks4eVR)*

some before/after dynos would be awesome...what other mods do you have?


----------



## KingUnderpants (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: (Volks4eVR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Volks4eVR* »_Well I jumped on the K04 bandwagon today - got a great deal on the parts and install plus the software conversion from apr k03 93 and 100 to apr k04 93 and 100 with v-tune all in from h2sport in Canada, which may I add came to lower than what apr charges for the kit alone - u may know these guys they make a great spindle for our cars that fixes the geometry on lowered suspensions. Anyways I will let you guys know later this week what my impressions are of the upgrade that everyone says: not do. 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for the guys at h2sport. Good guys who know their stuff, they had a GTI with a K04 that they were tuning the last time i was there. I was interested in the results but i never heard anything more about it.
I've been watching this thread for a while, as soon as more dyno numbers are posted along with their impressions, i might have to rethink my Eliminator purchase plans... especially since i'm running APR already.
cheers!


----------



## DCGULL (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (davidraeside)*

Yeah- it's all good, but I think the 2 downsides of the small K04-001 conversion is the lack of moddability after the install and the low HP ##'s. It detracts from what would otherwise be a perfect upgrade for lots of guys here- OEM fit and finiish, stock location, no need for lots of extra changes- straight and simple software.
Everyone who does it loves it- without exception, but, to look just at a dyno is very deceptive- the HP ##'s just don't reflect what the torque numbers do. Anytime you can get 40+ Ft/Lbs of torque over and above what you've already done- you are going to just plain, flat out love it.
Dave (DKline) is still ranting and raving like a man about to be admitted to a locked psych ward, 05jettagli is pretty pumped (but definitely balanced) about his install, Outlaw Vdub has no complaints now that he's resolved some smaller install issues. My fear is not having a failed part that is only noticed after the install is complete- like a MAF, or an O2 sensor, or.....you get the idea.
I think it would be invaluable to create a DIY thread for the K04 install and now have the proper motivation to take good clear pics of the whole thing. It's going in Friday, I have a meeting and will miss a bit of it, but will bring a bright halogen shop lamp and my camera...I think it'll piss off the mechanic, but, that's what friends do!
Dave
P.S. I don't have a dyno scheduled for Saturday, but still may be able to get in- if we don't get snow!


----------



## Volks4eVR (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (jf04gli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jf04gli* »_some before/after dynos would be awesome...what other mods do you have?

Sorry did not have dyno's before the install but I had APR 93 - 2.5 GHL turbo-back exhaust - forge 007 DV - CAI - on a k03s. 
I am holding off on the IC and a 1.8T Hi-Flow Manifold until I get some funds later on in March, I am in Canada anyways so it is cold up here right now.


----------



## Volks4eVR (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (DCGULL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DCGULL* »_Yeah- it's all good, but I think the 2 downsides of the small K04-001 conversion is the lack of moddability after the install and the low HP ##'s. It detracts from what would otherwise be a perfect upgrade for lots of guys here- OEM fit and finiish, stock location, no need for lots of extra changes- straight and simple software.
Everyone who does it loves it- without exception, but, to look just at a dyno is very deceptive- the HP ##'s just don't reflect what the torque numbers do. Anytime you can get 40+ Ft/Lbs of torque over and above what you've already done- you are going to just plain, flat out love it.
Dave (DKline) is still ranting and raving like a man about to be admitted to a locked psych ward, 05jettagli is pretty pumped (but definitely balanced) about his install, Outlaw Vdub has no complaints now that he's resolved some smaller install issues. My fear is not having a failed part that is only noticed after the install is complete- like a MAF, or an O2 sensor, or.....you get the idea.
I think it would be invaluable to create a DIY thread for the K04 install and now have the proper motivation to take good clear pics of the whole thing. It's going in Friday, I have a meeting and will miss a bit of it, but will bring a bright halogen shop lamp and my camera...I think it'll piss off the mechanic, but, that's what friends do!
Dave
P.S. I don't have a dyno scheduled for Saturday, but still may be able to get in- if we don't get snow!









Trully who cares about dyno numbers, what I care is how the car feels after the upgrade. I must have spent a little more for parts + install + software than I would if buying a full exhaust system and will probably get more noticable power out of the K04 kit than I got from my GHL turbo-back system


----------



## drppedfikse (Nov 6, 2004)

*Re: (Volks4eVR)*

Good point man. I mentioned that a couple of pages back. You seriously do get similar gains out of a turbo-back that you do with a K04. But if you put them together it is a awesome combination especially with the manifold. Flows 10xs better.


----------



## DCGULL (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (05jettagli)*

I don't think I got more than a few HP and a few Tq's out of my 3" GHL TB exhaust. As a matter of fact, I swapped out the cat back portion for 2.5" Milltek within 5 months!
It was loud, it was causing overboost and there was a drone at speed (it must have been hitting the chassis somewhere!) I adjusted it over and over again, but couldn't get it to quiet down.
I think it's more like getting chipped. There is such a large difference from before- that you wonder how you even liked your car before it!
At this point, the only thing left for me to do to my K03s is to use lemmiwinks and turn the timing up a bit, add a little boost and make sure that I'm not running lean! If I did that safely, I would probably get to 215/260 on my current software, but, I have virtually every other mod known the VW world in place. At 206/257 I'm pretty close to that threshold.
I'm hoping to get @ 40 Ft/Lbs with this mod and perhaps a few HP. That will be such a huge change in the car's actual usable power that I'm sure I will go nuts with it for several months.
I don't think a TB exhaust is even close to added power of this mod. Just one mans humble opinion.
Dave


----------



## Volks4eVR (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (DCGULL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DCGULL* »_I don't think I got more than a few HP and a few Tq's out of my 3" GHL TB exhaust. As a matter of fact, I swapped out the cat back portion for 2.5" Milltek within 5 months!
It was loud, it was causing overboost and there was a drone at speed (it must have been hitting the chassis somewhere!) I adjusted it over and over again, but couldn't get it to quiet down.
I think it's more like getting chipped. There is such a large difference from before- that you wonder how you even liked your car before it!
At this point, the only thing left for me to do to my K03s is to use lemmiwinks and turn the timing up a bit, add a little boost and make sure that I'm not running lean! If I did that safely, I would probably get to 215/260 on my current software, but, I have virtually every other mod known the VW world in place. At 206/257 I'm pretty close to that threshold.
I'm hoping to get @ 40 Ft/Lbs with this mod and perhaps a few HP. That will be such a huge change in the car's actual usable power that I'm sure I will go nuts with it for several months.
I don't think a TB exhaust is even close to added power of this mod. Just one mans humble opinion.
Dave 

Reason why I did the mod, I can put in an exhaust or spend just a little more and get the K04 which is a no brainer. I have been debating doing this for a while and this tread finally pushed me to do it. I am now thinking of doing an LSD at the same time, other than the cornering advantage what else will be improved by the additon of an LSD? anyone here done this?


----------



## Volks4eVR (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (05jettagli)*

Who did you get the hiflow manifold from 05jettagli?


----------



## Boosted_Bunny (Apr 23, 2003)

*Re: (Volks4eVR)*

Good thread guys...keep it going. Sounds like the route I'll be going.


----------



## DCGULL (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (R32DubGirl)*

I haven't heard from337 AB recently and I know he was experiencing access issues, perhaps 05jettagli can text him for some support? I know everyone really wants him to complete the project and give some solid feedback, and as a fellow dubber- I just want him to get 'r done!
Not to speak for 05jettagli, but I think his manifold is also from Clay http://www.kineticmotorsport.com/ but I think there is another cast exhaust manifold on the market for the stock K03s and the K04. Anyone know who makes them? Is anyone running with a non tubular manifold that isn't stock? Post up and let all of us know!
Volks4eVR is getting the install right now! I think he's doing an LSD at the same time and he's promised to give much subjective feedback on the whole thing. He was hoping to get the manifold delivered in time for the install, but...it may be another installment. Wouldn't it be great to geta dyno w/out the manifold and then one with it on the transverse 1.8t motor? Dreaming out loud again








I've reviewed my recent posts and realize that it may sound like I'm downing the K04-001 install! But, it's what I'm doing and I'm very excited about all of it still! For me, it is the perfect upgrade and fits in with what I'm trying to acheive on my car. I'm going for a "GT" style vehicle that has plenty of everything and won't make you tired on a long trip. There's much more going into it and maybe once I get this upgrade installed, I'll create a new thread for what's going to happen with the clutch, 5th gear swap, short shifter and LSD.
Prayers and positive thoughts for 337 AB.
Dave


----------



## Pronstar (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: (DCGULL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DCGULL* »_
I'm hoping to get @ 40 Ft/Lbs with this mod and perhaps a few HP. That will be such a huge change in the car's actual usable power that I'm sure I will go nuts with it for several months.


That's precisely what a chip gives a factory-stock car - a few HP and gobs of additional torque. And it's a huge difference in the way the car feels.
Now, put the K04-001 on it, and it should be like adding a chip all over again. A bit of HP, gobs more torque.


----------



## Volks4eVR (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (Pronstar)*

well bad news on the LSD.... they can't do it at the same time as the install for the k04 kit. To short notice and shipping for the thing overnight is crazy $$$ + the shop has other jobs booked so they won't be able to get things done right away anyways. So this is the plan, I will get the k04 kit installed and then a week or 2 later install the LSD. At least I will see how the car handles without it and then with it


----------



## drppedfikse (Nov 6, 2004)

*Re: (Volks4eVR)*

I got it from Clay along with the K04. Other I wouldn't have gotten it. The deal was too crazy to say no to. If anyone needs help with install or has problems IM on AIM at link meteroa or MSN at sepbored. I am quite busy right now with school but if I am around my computer I can send you all the information I have. If you also want just email me at [email protected] I check it more often and can get back anyone quick.
I hadn't heard from 337 AB for a while either. If he is reading this and needs help get hold of me and if you need more support I can give you my cell number and we can talk it over. I know the install has some kinks in it unless you think of everything before hand and it is not possible. I seriously went though everything I thought might go wrong and I still had some stuff come up. If I have more time this week or weekend I will to a detailed install thing on here as well as a diagonsis on possible problems and what not. I am in no way an expert but I have had my share of crap go wrong so I am sure I would think of most things.


----------



## Hetzen (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (DCGULL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DCGULL* »_
I'm hoping to get @ 40 Ft/Lbs with this mod and perhaps a few HP. That will be such a huge change in the car's actual usable power that I'm sure I will go nuts with it for several months.


You use the term "usable power" like it's a fact. It's not.


----------



## Dkline (May 16, 2004)

*Re: (Hetzen)*

I do not understand what ya mean can you explain?


----------



## Hetzen (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (Dkline)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dkline* »_I do not understand what ya mean can you explain? 

me? If yea, then useable power is a broad term. For example, a spike of 280wtq at 3k doesn't do it for me. Yet to him, it's perfect. Opinion, not fact.


----------



## DCGULL (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (Hetzen)*

Hetzen, you are a fool and that is revealed every time you post. I'm not going to reply to your waste of time efforts to derail this thread. Splitting hairs over opinion or fact on the term useble torque- get a life, please!
I offered not to heckle you when you are working at McDonald's but apparently that wasn't enough. I decided not to bother you 'cause your car lost in the very 1st round of a popularity contest in the Mid West- which also went bad and fell apart because of trashing.
I'm going to ask nicely- if you want to argue semanics do it through text- please stay out of this thread. Unless of course you can add something of value. Which you can't seem to do. Of course, staying "on topic" is good too- which you can't seem to do. Staying current with the thread- well, you can't seem to do that either.
Please practice those things on other threads and come back when you can make nice with the other kids, OK?
Dave


----------



## Hetzen (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (DCGULL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DCGULL* »_Hetzen, you are a fool and that is revealed every time you post. I'm not going to reply to your waste of time efforts to derail this thread. Splitting hairs over opinion or fact on the term useble torque- get a life, please!
I offered not to heckle you when you are working at McDonald's but apparently that wasn't enough. I decided not to bother you 'cause your car lost in the very 1st round of a popularity contest in the Mid West- which also went bad and fell apart because of trashing.
I'm going to ask nicely- if you want to argue semanics do it through text- please stay out of this thread. Unless of course you can add something of value. Which you can't seem to do. Of course, staying "on topic" is good too- which you can't seem to do. Staying current with the thread- well, you can't seem to do that either.
Please practice those things on other threads and come back when you can make nice with the other kids, OK?
Dave 

There are IMs for personal things.
And "I'm not going to reply to your waste of time efforts to derail this thread."
What is the post above?
That thread was in the 20th forum, and I won









I feel as if I have added some info to this thread. On the other hand, you're the one trying to force your opinions of relability and useable power onto other people.


_Modified by Hetzen at 2:38 PM 2-22-2006_


----------



## drppedfikse (Nov 6, 2004)

*Re: (Hetzen)*

Well anyways to answer questions people have about this setup since it is a thread for owners to post up and help others. I know Hetzen that you are not a fan of the turbo. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif It is not for everyone though.


----------



## Dkline (May 16, 2004)

*Re: (Hetzen)*

Hetzen the spike was more like 3500







but seriously how can you say its not usable? I think its a fact that it is but maybe its not enough power to your liking which is cool dif things for dif people. I don't think you have a ko4-001 tho or a ko4 in general so it doesn't really matter tho : ) 
I like the turbo and my install was pretty straight forward. I should have put the turbo in myself and if i had a lift i would have. I think the only prob was that the stock oil line had to be adjusted a little.
I will be going down to Yonkers on Friday to redyno and se the new numbers i put down. I am pretty sure they are higher.


----------



## beachball6 (Apr 22, 2003)

yay for this thread slowly moving towards a black hole.
lets grow up and fight nice ladies








owned







oh wait that means nothing


----------



## Dkline (May 16, 2004)

*Re: (beachball6)*

There is still about 3+ people working on the install and more to come even if this thread disappears after that it still will be a nice reference for people looking at this upgrade. I wish there was a thread like this around before.


----------



## SLVRSTNGRYGTI5683 (May 24, 2005)

As a frequent watcher of this topic!! Does this turbo just drop off like the KO3S or does it hold for longer?


----------



## beachball6 (Apr 22, 2003)

when something gets black holed it really goes there. never to be seen again


----------



## Hetzen (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (Dkline)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dkline* »_Hetzen the spike was more like 3500







but seriously how can you say its not usable? I think its a fact that it is but maybe its not enough power to your liking which is cool dif things for dif people. I don't think you have a ko4-001 tho or a ko4 in general so it doesn't really matter tho : ) 
I like the turbo and my install was pretty straight forward. I should have put the turbo in myself and if i had a lift i would have. I think the only prob was that the stock oil line had to be adjusted a little.
I will be going down to Yonkers on Friday to redyno and se the new numbers i put down. I am pretty sure they are higher.


It's not even that I don't find it useable, but that's a very broad term.
Which oil line? Feed or return? I read somewhere the feed line should be replaced whenever replacing the turbo. But I don't know why that would be.


----------



## 337AB (Sep 14, 2004)

*Re: (05jettagli)*

Hey guys... 
Well, my brother and I worked on the install Saturday and Sunday. Both days we did not work to long, but took our time slowly and steadily. We did not get the chance to finish Sunday, so my brother tied up some loose ends this morning. The K04 is finally installed. I or him have not driven it yet. I will be driving it this friday night when I get home from the work week. 
Now for all of you debating this install. This was the first time me or my brother handled a install of this kind. It is not as hard as people may think. YOu will need a great tool set, and if you do not have one this will be tough. As DCGULL stated my only complaint which made things run a bit slower was access to the turbo and manifold. I had the car up on oil ramps in my small garage. Also weather conditions could not of been worse. This past weekend was the coldest weekend of the winter so far, and unluckily I decided to install. Very hard to screw /reach /twist (in limited space) in extremely cold weather. 
But all in all, if you have the tools and space it is really just like any other install.--- Unbolt the turbo / manifold then bolt turbo / manifold ---- So if you are contemplating to install this yourself do it, it is not hard. 
I really can not stop thinking about this first drive, but I have not set my expectations to high. I just want a somewhat noticable increase in hp/trq (which i think I will acheive). If you can handle this install yourself, this make the k04 upgrade a no brainer for a 1k cost.
I will post after the first drive. 
Thanks for worrying about me guys.
Also, please IM me or ask me any questions. I hope I will be able to help many of you out, because many of you have helped me out thus far.
I have not posted pics of my car yet on the 'Tex and I will do that this weekend.
Enjoy the night everyone!

-Adrian



_Modified by 337AB at 5:13 PM 2-22-2006_


----------



## Dkline (May 16, 2004)

*Re: (Hetzen)*

SLVRSTNGRYGTI5683 the dyno sheets are on pg 10 i think. 
I actually find myself going into the red way to much because the power feels like its strong for me till the end. 

Hetzen true it is a broad term. I am going to have to look again because i did not install the turbo i kinda slacked off on remembering the details. 
When the exhaust was going on i was checking out the car and im pretty sure it was the rear line but i will find out tomorrow. 
I was not told about replacing the lines but they are not leaking so i think im good. If this was a bigger turbo tho everything would have been replaced and no expense spared : )

Edit for 337ab - Awsome bro glad all is done. Is the softwair installed on your computer yet or will you be driving it to get flashed. O yea and dont forget the 4 bar like i did and have to buy one on the spot.



_Modified by Dkline at 8:22 PM 2-22-2006_


----------



## SLVRSTNGRYGTI5683 (May 24, 2005)

DKLINE, i was talking more on a driving impression basis!! With my KO3S anywhere after say 4800 or so it really kicks out it feels. Does it feel like that or does it solve some of that!? Thanks in advance


----------



## Dkline (May 16, 2004)

*Re: (SLVRSTNGRYGTI5683)*

O haha sorry no no not at all bro i find myself driving around at 4grand : / i need to stop doing that haha for me it pulls till the limiter or a tad before it.
edit - spelling 


_Modified by Dkline at 8:27 PM 2-22-2006_


----------



## SLVRSTNGRYGTI5683 (May 24, 2005)

cool cool so its pretty good with highway passing?


----------



## Dkline (May 16, 2004)

*Re: (SLVRSTNGRYGTI5683)*

i enjoy it







I gained more topend with my glh install. New dyno for me will be posted friday night or sat after the bar.


----------



## DCGULL (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (Dkline)*

Well, this is great. Now we have at least 2 self installers: 337AB and 05jettagli who are willing to answer ??'s and assist others in the process. We have several folks who have had install problems and got them resolved (Outlaw Vdub et alia)and others who drove without software of 4 bar FPR's long enough to know what those issues feel like.
This is becoming more valuable all the time. I think there are others who are getting dyno'd (DKline is going back Friday night) please post up and let us know what you get with the 3" DP David.
I'm losing sleep thinking about possible issues and trying to make sure that solutions are available immediately post install- because I have to drive another 200 miles Friday- after I get the car!
There is a DIY in the works (after exams) and pics will be collected at my install as well.
Not bad for most of the viewers of this thread!
G'night
Dave


----------



## SIRWOLFG60 (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: (DCGULL)*

this thread is AWSOME !! cant wait to install my k04-022. I will do that my self so i will be able to take a lot of pics. The only problem now is my car is stored in a garage where i cant work on it. I will have to wait for spring. I hope this thread will still be alive.
thanks a lot for the info in here !!










_Modified by SIRWOLFG60 at 2:41 AM 2-23-2006_


----------



## Outlaw vdub (Dec 6, 2003)

*Re: (SIRWOLFG60)*

ttt. Just an update. No cel's at all. No surging whatso ever and great power to redline. I don't understand what people don't like abou this setup. I can't imagine what it would be like with more power.


----------



## Volks4eVR (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (Outlaw vdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Outlaw vdub* »_ttt. Just an update. No cel's at all. No surging whatso ever and great power to redline. I don't understand what people don't like abou this setup. I can't imagine what it would be like with more power.

Great to hear you are happy.... Can't wait until I get to have some fun but I think it may snow this weekend so different kind of fun


----------



## DCGULL (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (Volks4eVR)*

Well, the car is at the shop. Like a nervous hen I'm worrying about broken exhaust bolts and all of the other things that can go wrong. Of course, my mechanic was in a piss poor mood, and had apparently just gone off on a tear about something or other- so he wanted to torture me a little with "Hey, you don't mind if the car isn't ready tomorrow night-right?"
Oh well, not much I can do here- right now! Pretty excited about how it works when its all sorted out though.
Dave


----------



## VW1990CORRADO (Sep 30, 2000)

*Re: (DCGULL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DCGULL* »_Well, the car is at the shop. Like a nervous hen I'm worrying about broken exhaust bolts and all of the other things that can go wrong. Of course, my mechanic was in a piss poor mood, and had apparently just gone off on a tear about something or other- so he wanted to torture me a little with "Hey, you don't mind if the car isn't ready tomorrow night-right?"
Oh well, not much I can do here- right now! Pretty excited about how it works when its all sorted out though.
Dave









i dont do that at the billerica garage








7 bolts, 2 oil, 2 coolant.


----------



## Volks4eVR (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (VW1990CORRADO)*

Well I just got back from picking up my car and all I can say is







and then do this








Why do people say that if you have a k03s its not worth doing a k04-001?
Mind you the road conditions tonight were a bit wet but I got to get a fell for the car with the new turbo in. All I can say is that the power with the k04 001 is much smoother, feels like it pulls much longer and I can definetly tell the difference, $H!T even my girlfriend could tell when I did a 1st to 5th pull just like usual but this time it was different - you see my girlfriend is my guage, based on her reactions I can tell how quick a car is. All I know is that I ended up getting a few smacks across the head after and a very angry and screaming girlfriend







looks like im on lock down this weekend.
Seriously though I it feels like a new car and it's like getting chipped all over again but better. Now I know it ain't no BT but for me and the price I paid for parts and labor it was worth every penny. For anyone that has all the bolt-ons and wants something not to crazy like a BT it is worth it. The car just feels like it has more on tap, no need to down gear so much and for some reason my exhaust sounds soooo much deeper - nothing like my previous VR6 but very close. There is so much I want to say right now but I just can't think of the words to say them. Coming from NA power and this being my first turbo powered car I missed the constant pull of my VR and with this kit it feels almost like that but faster than my old VR - the k03s just felt sloppy to me came on then died very quickly but the K04 actually comes on and stays for a while and almost to redline. I would rate this mod a 9/10 for the money and the only reason I don't give it a 10 is because I may have to beg for sex this weekend.
Well keep a lookout for this post as there is more to come from me on this install as I drive the car more and more. I will be installing a LSD in the next 2 weeks and getting a nice FMIC to keep things cool, so stay tuned


----------



## 514passatvr6 (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: (Volks4eVR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Volks4eVR* »_Well I just got back from picking up my car and all I can say is







and then do this








Why do people say that if you have a k03s its not worth doing a k04-001?
Mind you the road conditions tonight were a bit wet but I got to get a fell for the car with the new turbo in. All I can say is that the power with the k04 001 is much smoother, feels like it pulls much longer and I can definetly tell the difference, $H!T even my girlfriend could tell when I did a 1st to 5th pull just like usual but this time it was different - you see my girlfriend is my guage, based on her reactions I can tell how quick a car is. All I know is that I ended up getting a few smacks across the head after and a very angry and screaming girlfriend







looks like im on lock down this weekend.
Seriously though I it feels like a new car and it's like getting chipped all over again but better. Now I know it ain't no BT but for me and the price I paid for parts and labor it was worth every penny. For anyone that has all the bolt-ons and wants something not to crazy like a BT it is worth it. The car just feels like it has more on tap, no need to down gear so much and for some reason my exhaust sounds soooo much deeper - nothing like my previous VR6 but very close. There is so much I want to say right now but I just can't think of the words to say them. Coming from NA power and this being my first turbo powered car I missed the constant pull of my VR and with this kit it feels almost like that but faster than my old VR - the k03s just felt sloppy to me came on then died very quickly but the K04 actually comes on and stays for a while and almost to redline. I would rate this mod a 9/10 for the money and the only reason I don't give it a 10 is because I may have to beg for sex this weekend.
Well keep a lookout for this post as there is more to come from me on this install as I drive the car more and more. I will be installing a LSD in the next 2 weeks and getting a nice FMIC to keep things cool, so stay tuned 

I am glad to hear it, I am not keeping up with this thread, but which software did you use? and how much was total parts?
Thanks


----------



## drppedfikse (Nov 6, 2004)

*Re: (514passatvr6)*

I believe he went with APR. Most of us on this thread are working with APR because we already have it and it is easy upgrade.
As to Volks I am glad to hear you like it as well. I can't believe the difference. I have give at least a dozen people rides in my car and they asked what BT I installed. It is such a crazy difference in power band and quickness.


----------



## Volks4eVR (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (05jettagli)*

I went with APR because I was already a customer and price well I got a deal and spent less then I would on say a FMIC or an exhaust system.


----------



## Volks4eVR (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (05jettagli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *05jettagli* »_I believe he went with APR. Most of us on this thread are working with APR because we already have it and it is easy upgrade.
As to Volks I am glad to hear you like it as well. I can't believe the difference. I have give at least a dozen people rides in my car and they asked what BT I installed. It is such a crazy difference in power band and quickness. 

Drove into work this morning, could not resist and all I can say is it makes a big difference in power now that the roads here are dry and I can actually test the car without to much wheel spin, (winter tires suck) . A big http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for the guys at h2sport here in Canada - if anyone lives up here and wants some good guys to work on your car, then look no further.


----------



## NS_PHATGLI (May 16, 2004)

Hey man im up in Barrie for a month, you should come take me for a spin im doing the k04 when i get back to Halifax in the spring!!!


----------



## DCGULL (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (wolfs1eightns)*

Heading over to see the work in progress, take some pictures and get an update on how it's going. Can't wait to share driving impressions with all...
Great thread, thanks everyone! Lots of good stuff here....
Dave


----------



## Hetzen (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (514passatvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *514passatvr6* »_
and how much was total parts?


I'd like to know too. All engine mods. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Volks4eVR (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (Hetzen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hetzen* »_
I'd like to know too. All engine mods. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Why price are you looking to go K04 from BT? The mods I have are in an earlier post of mine


_Modified by Volks4eVR at 8:40 AM 2-24-2006_


----------



## DCGULL (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (Hetzen)*

Prices for the turbo, manifold & gaskets are listed on page 6 or so. Rippinralf offered and posted up a couple of package pricings for the various ways to buy this stuff.
Apr software is either $699.00 for a new customer or $199.00 to upgrade from an existing file. I have found that Apr distributors do charge an upload or service fee to install it, so call around if you have several choices within a reasonable distane.
"[email protected]" can be texted or you can visit his website at http://www.USrallyteam.com/ He has offered to sell the 4 bar FPR which is required in some ECU applications for $59.00, which is a very good price.
Every other modification is optional. You could, in theory, go from a bone stock vehicle to the K04-001 set up. You may not acheive the same overall HP/Tq as some of the previously modded cars, but the improvements will still be great!
If someone wants to know specifically what other mods I have done prior to this upgrade, I will be more than happy to do it via email or text. Some mods are related and some are not.
Dave
Please see my signature, because this is just one man's humble opinion, OK?


----------



## 514passatvr6 (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: (DCGULL)*

ok so it's 725$, I am just thinking of the gt2x is more worth it for an extra $500.


----------



## Hetzen (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (514passatvr6)*

12 pages is a lot to read, but is it the idea that you get 220 whp from just the turbo/sw upgrade, which would be ~1500 with the FPR and gaskets.


----------



## Volks4eVR (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (Hetzen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hetzen* »_12 pages is a lot to read, but is it the idea that you get 220 whp from just the turbo/sw upgrade, which would be ~1500 with the FPR and gaskets.

that is much more than I paid but 220whp with exhaust I beleive


----------



## drppedfikse (Nov 6, 2004)

*Re: (Hetzen)*

Hetzen I paid just over $1100 shipped for the entire package. Turbo, manifold, gaskets, FPR, SW, clamps, and a few other small gadgets that I got just in case. And I am sure once I get the little things worked out I can easily push 220 whp corrected not including the fast that I am at 5.5k+ ft since I put down 215 whp lean and with a lot of heat soak and pretty much no intercooler.


----------



## datboiiseph (Jan 4, 2006)

*Re: (514passatvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *514passatvr6* »_ok so it's 725$, I am just thinking of the gt2x is more worth it for an extra $500.









it all depends in your setup..based on atp website with only an exhaust and turbo inlet hose + software& injectors the gt2x kit puts out 260/290 to the wheels
now if you get the full k04 package...turbo, mani, software, 4 bar fpr u probably would look at around 225/280
so overall money you will spent on each would be
GT2X, Injectors, software, Manifold = $2000 or around there
ko4-001, manifold, 4 bar fpr, software = $1200
the software is based on an existing price of $200 for apr customers..it would be more if u dont have it..and i have heard the ko4 software could work with the gt2x kit..
so overall the question is..would u pay $800 more for an extra 45hp/20tq over the numbers of the k04-001..I will say hell yes
btw im not bashing the k04 kit..since money is short i might go with the ko4 set up soon and then resell it once i get the money for the gt2x kit..since the demand for k04 kit is high..u can get back about 80% of ur money..the good thing about both of these setup..all the bolt ons(mani, turbo inlet hose, fpr) + software(apr) will work for both turbo..so its just pretty much swapping up the turbo once ur ready to move up a notch..


_Modified by datboiiseph at 1:36 PM 2-24-2006_


----------



## Dkline (May 16, 2004)

*Re: (datboiiseph)*

Some good points every one is making. The main reason i went with the ko4-001 is because the power i want will not happen on stock internals and i am building my car around the turbo first. I figured in the mean time i would do this upgrade to keep me happy with my car and a few years down the road i will make this my weekend car. 
From what i have been reading and starting to notice is that every one gets board of the power they have after a while and i will not settle for some thing in between so until i get the internals and dif and gt3071 or up and have the time to do this all. I will be content with this setup and try some autocross : ) or i might just get a rwd car for the weekends.
I am off to the dyno in Yonkers now to se what new found power i have : ) cant wait to get home and se DCGULL's first impressions of his install.


----------



## Hetzen (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (05jettagli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *05jettagli* »_Hetzen I paid just over $1100 shipped for the entire package. Turbo, manifold, gaskets, FPR, SW, clamps, and a few other small gadgets that I got just in case. And I am sure once I get the little things worked out I can easily push 220 whp corrected not including the fast that I am at 5.5k+ ft since I put down 215 whp lean and with a lot of heat soak and pretty much no intercooler.

1100 used I'm guessing?
Also, engine mods in your sig should also factor into the cost.


----------



## Volks4eVR (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (Hetzen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hetzen* »_
1100 used I'm guessing?
Also, engine mods in your sig should also factor into the cost.

wouldn't the mods get factored in for any setup, be it BT, k04, whatever you do? I just don't get the point that you are trying to make


----------



## drppedfikse (Nov 6, 2004)

*Re: (Hetzen)*

Hetzen- Nope I got the turbo, manifold, and gaskets NEW from Clay during a Christmas Special. The rest I either got from ECStuning or local parts stores. I think the exact total was $1128.xx. 
And most of the parts I have gotten in the Sig are all at discounted rates vs. normal because I have bought them on sale.


----------



## DCGULL (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (Hetzen)*

Well, I'm back. I can't feel a thing. No torque spike to speak of, no magic extra power- nothing? I can't even see going to the dyno, there just isn't anything going on with for me. Now, I think the ECU has had time to adapt, and I checked my paperwork, I had them clear the Check Sum Error code and swap in the 93 opctane K04 program?
Is it possible that it isn't turned on? I mean, the 4 bar FPR is installed, I replaced my 3" DP with the high flow cat and the new manifold in in. New plugs and I got nothing. I mean nothing. Nada. Zip. Zilch. ZERO. But, I have no CEL's flashing or otherwise, it runs smooth, no issues apparent. Off to run my Bag-Com and do some pulls just to see....
Dave
This is just my opinion, please don't take it as a fact. It is one persons observation on the upgrade. But, it does fit with my signature though- doesn't it?










_Modified by DCGULL at 5:34 PM 2-24-2006_


----------



## drppedfikse (Nov 6, 2004)

*Re: (DCGULL)*

You might be driving in Stock programing. Do you have the switch function? I would suggest trying that and make sure *I repeat, make sure to follow the directions for changing problems closely.* If you don't you will have problems. If it is still not working then make something is not connect.


----------



## Volks4eVR (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (DCGULL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DCGULL* »_Well, I'm back. I can't feel a thing. No torque spike to speak of, no magic extra power- nothing? I can't even see going to the dyno, there just isn't anything going on with for me. Now, I think the ECU has had time to adapt, and I checked my paperwork, I had them clear the Check Sum Error code and swap in the 93 opctane K04 program?
Is it possible that it isn't turned on? I mean, the 4 bar FPR is installed, I replaced my 3" DP with the high flow cat and the new manifold in in. New plugs and I got nothing. I mean nothing. Nada. Zip. Zilch. ZERO. But, I have no CEL's flashing or otherwise, it runs smooth, no issues apparent. Off to run my Bag-Com and do some pulls just to see....
Dave
This is just my opinion, please don't take it as a fact. It is one persons observation on the upgrade. But, it does fit with my signature though- doesn't it?









_Modified by DCGULL at 5:34 PM 2-24-2006_

There should be no adaptation, you should feel the difference from the moment you get on it as it is night and day from the k03s 93apr program to the k04 93apr porgram. something is wrong, very wrong


----------



## SloJTI (Oct 29, 2005)

*Re: (Volks4eVR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DCGULL* »_Well, I'm back. I can't feel a thing. No torque spike to speak of, no magic extra power- nothing?

Maybe they put the K03s back on cause they couldn't tell the difference between the 2 turbos








EDIT: spelling


_Modified by SloGLS at 5:35 PM 2-24-2006_


----------



## 514passatvr6 (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: (SloGLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SloGLS* »_
Maybe they put the K03s back on cause they couldn't tell the difference betweent the 2 turbos










BAHAHAHAHAHHA OMG!!!
you changed ur turbo and you felt nothing? no gain?


----------



## DCGULL (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (514passatvr6)*

I got Gatz!
Zippo....
Dave


----------



## Outlaw vdub (Dec 6, 2003)

*Re: (DCGULL)*

when I had mine done they put the apr program on the stock selection. I had to cycle through the stock, 91 and then hit the 93 octane. So I had to have 3 blinks of the cel. I felt a great increase right out of the parking lot, but it did get better after a few hours of driving.


----------



## DCGULL (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (Outlaw vdub)*

I pulled the paperwork, swapped programs and still, ummmm....Nothing!








Maybe, after laundry and chinese food, I'l go back out and swap it into program 2, in case it was loaded wrong...
Really, nothing!
Dave


----------



## Outlaw vdub (Dec 6, 2003)

*Re: (DCGULL)*

what psi are you pushing on the boost gauge? Some thing has to be off.


----------



## DCGULL (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (Outlaw vdub)*

Boost gauge temporarily disabled....Re connect next week.
I guess it isn't worth it....
13 pages and in the end
Nothing








Dave
P.S. There's definitely something missing. Even if it was 10 hp/25tq's- I think I'd feel it- knowhatimean?
I'm guessing it's a programming tissue...more fun in the cold tomorrow!


----------



## 514passatvr6 (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: (Outlaw vdub)*

Am I the only who finds it funny that you install a ko4 and nothing happens?


----------



## DCGULL (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (514passatvr6)*

Actually, I'm laughing a$$ off. If it wasn't so much dough- it would be even funnier!
I'm with you- this is skinkin' hysterical!
But, I've got to beleive that the issue is programming for boost, 'cause everthing else is fine. No CEL/MIL, smooth at idle and fine on boost (it's cold, gratefully). I'm thinking this too shall be solved.
It's pretty funny







But, I have a sick sense of humor and think laughing at myself is pretty funny too.


----------



## drppedfikse (Nov 6, 2004)

*Re: (DCGULL)*

It seriously has to be software not in the right program. Even in stock setup mine pulled harder. They might have to reflash the software.


----------



## Pronstar (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: (DCGULL)*

Nothing?
Yikes


----------



## DCGULL (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (Pronstar)*

Mind you, there's nothing wrong with it. No flashing lights, no surging or stalling. No strange noises, starts right up, idles fine, pulls a little softer than the K03s did, but, it still pulls.
Haven't run the BAG-BALM on it yet, so I'm not sure if there are any soft codes stored, but, well.......nothing.
Dave


----------



## Dkline (May 16, 2004)

*Re: (DCGULL)*

um..... well this has been a interesting night long story that will be updated later and probly not on the thread.
All that junk aside i put down 220 whp and 293wtq








Wierd cause i hit it realy early like a spike to 280 then one 500 rps or 1000 later to 293 realy i dont understand it. I will post dyno numbers later and i have to run a boost lead test my car. The car is running wierd at 5gs i get a spike and loose boost then it picks back up but never realy recovers. 
I am pretty agrivated with my car atm but not at the power. I will post dyno results tomorrow after the bar its going to be a long night.


----------



## Dkline (May 16, 2004)

*Re: (Dkline)*

Ok sorry for my little out burst earlier : ) just needed some corona in me haha as promised its tomorrow and im posting the dyno's before i go to sleep. 
I noticed at 5000rpms my boost drastically drops to 10 and holds. I do not know what it is but it feels like some thing just closes and holds it at 10psi. I will be making a separate thread for that because this is about ko4 numbers and stuff and you all do not need my problems taking away from the thread. 








This was my best run ran with vtune at 130% boost 1.5 advance with some fuel adjustments i do not know off the top of my head.
The lower numbers where made on 103% boost and 1.5 advance. This is what i usually run my car at 130 was out of curiosity.








Boost pressure for the same two runs. 








This is TQ and A/F just printed that way. 
By looking at the graphs you can se at around 5k some thing happens and goes down hill from there but like i said this is a problem for a different post. I just posted these numbers for the people looking into a ko4. Haha can't wait for a 100 oct run.


----------



## Volks4eVR (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (Dkline)*

thanks for the dyno's Dkline it looks good, got a love that TQ


----------



## VW1990CORRADO (Sep 30, 2000)

*Re: (Volks4eVR)*

your super shop probably never installed it since they frown upon that snail


----------



## DCGULL (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (VW1990CORRADO)*

Dave, I'm looking at your a/f ratio at 5k and it drops like a rock to the mid 9's- that is pig rich even at WOT. It seems to be why your TQ & HP drops like a rock as well.
I'm not and expert, and this is just my opinion, but could that be the reason why everything goes away at 5K?
Other, more knowledgeable peeps should opine about it. It seems to be the one thing that changes really dramatically at almost exactly 5k.
The install was awesome. The tech who did the work was great and really knows his stuff. Didn't leave anything to chance, really checked his work thoroughly....Nice!
VW1990CORRADO-It seems to be a software issue and I'm going to a nice warm garage to run some Vag logs and see what's up.
Dave


----------



## drppedfikse (Nov 6, 2004)

*Re: (Dkline)*

Funny thing is this is very similar to what my car did on the dyno except a lot less power. I would suggest cleaning everything and seeing how the car feels. Or you could also just disconnect the MAF and see there too. I am still surprised you didn't break 230whp with that setup. Especially with 290+ ft-lbs.


----------



## SIRWOLFG60 (Nov 7, 2003)

im not an expert, but your drop after 5000... i think its because you need more fuel ! The a/f is going down so the ecu cut the boost a litle to try to keep the a/f ok. I might be wrong on that one


----------



## DCGULL (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (SIRWOLFG60)*

Update: I have been driving around trying to "swap" programs within my ECU as per APR's detailed instructions. There is virtually no difference in either program, so I must not be switching, or I have a faulty upload. I am concerned that I am running "lean" as it doesn't feel as strong as my K03s did. However, nothing is wrong, it just feels like my car on a hot day with the stock intercooler. Runs great, no codes, no lights on the dash- just a bit slower to get moving. I'm guessing that the 4 bar FPR is keeping things from getting overly leaned out- which is why I'm not throwing a code???
The K04 doesn't sound any different than the K03s does and my DV sounds exactly as it did before the install- like a wheezy old man. I have connected to my ECU with Vag-Com and V-tune (yeah!) but have not changed any settings incase I need to re-ship my ECU to APR for a re-flash of the software. I did not log any blocks, because I am unsure of what I should be logging. Currently, the outside temp is 0 C, so if I am running a little lean, it may be slightly offset by the much colder intake temps. I did notice that timing pulls to 1.5 degrees ATDC under WOT, even with a BF! SMIC and a Evo heatshield in place while driving on the highway. I'm wondering if that's because the knock sensors are detecting detonation and pulling timing because of a lean condition.
Please let me know if there are blocks I can log that will provide those with more knowledge to determine if I am still running in "stock" mode.
TIA,
Dave 


_Modified by DCGULL at 1:16 PM 2-25-2006_


----------



## Dkline (May 16, 2004)

*Re: (SIRWOLFG60)*

05jettagli - Yea i am kinda like lost on y i have like no hp compared to tq lol not like i care because i still puts a smile on my face it is just weird tho.
It is really had to explain what happens now at 5000rps its like i hit limp mode..... but not because its 10psi and ya feels like some thing closes and kinda stops the boost from going higher. I have only tested this out once or twice yesterday because 5gs in 4th gear is some thing i really cant test out that much. 
I will be looking at maybe a collapsed pipe? cleaning my Dv some more lol and maybe getting a re flash after i do a leak test.
Edit - content gull posted above


_Modified by Dkline at 1:10 PM 2-25-2006_


----------



## drppedfikse (Nov 6, 2004)

*Re: (DCGULL)*

Gull you should check out the Vag-Com Tech forums. And there is a link to Ross-Tech for exactly what to do.
http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-com/m_blocks/
Volkswagen/Audi "Standardized" Measuring Block Groups for Gasoline Engines.
Use as a general guide for engines starting about 1999-2000, where more specific data is not available is not available for a particular Group.
Note: Quick and dirty formatting of the following pages appears to be incompatible with some browser. I really hate to do this, but I strongly suggest using IE or Mozilla to view these pages. If someone would like to grab these pages and reformat them so that they look decent with more generic browsers, I would appreciate it and would be happy to repost more compatible versions. 
Group 000, General Engine Data, (no normalization)
Groups 001 - 009 General Engine Data 
Groups 010 - 019: Ignition & Misfire Detection 
Groups 020 - 029: Knock Control 
Groups 030 - 049: Mixture Control, O2S Heating, Catalytic Converter 
Groups 050 - 059: Engine Speed Control 
Groups 060 - 069: Throttle Valve Control 
Groups 070 - 079: Emission Control Systems (EVAP, Sec. AIR, EGR)
Groups 080 - 085: Control module identification
Groups 090 - 098 Camshaft & Intake Manifold Control 
Groups 099 & 100: Compatibility Groups
Groups 101 - 109: Fuel Injection
Groups 110 - 119: Load Registration & Boost Pressure Control
Groups 120 - 129: Communication Between Control Modules
Groups 130 - 137: Engine cooling
Groups 140 - 147: BDE
Groups 160 - 169: Lambda Control for SULEV-ULEV


----------



## Hetzen (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (DCGULL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DCGULL* »_Update: I have been driving around trying to "swap" programs within my ECU as per APR's detailed instructions. There is virtually no difference in either program, so I must not be switching, or I have a faulty upload. I am concerned that I am running "lean" as it doesn't feel as strong as my K03s did. However, nothing is wrong, it just feels like my car on a hot day with the stock intercooler. Runs great, no codes, no lights on the dash- just a bit slower to get moving. I'm guessing that the 4 bar FPR is keeping things from getting overly leaned out- which is why I'm not throwing a code???
The K04 doesn't sound any different than the K03s does and my DV sounds exactly as it did before the install- like a wheezy old man. I have connected to my ECU with Vag-Com and V-tune (yeah!) but have not changed any settings incase I need to re-ship my ECU to APR for a re-flash of the software. I did not log any blocks, because I am unsure of what I should be logging. Currently, the outside temp is 0 C, so if I am running a little lean, it may be slightly offset by the much colder intake temps. I did notice that timing pulls to 1.5 degrees ATDC under WOT, even with a BF! SMIC and a Evo heatshield in place while driving on the highway. I'm wondering if that's because the knock sensors are detecting detonation and pulling timing because of a lean condition.
Please let me know if there are blocks I can log that will provide those with more knowledge to determine if I am still running in "stock" mode.
TIA,
Dave 

_Modified by DCGULL at 1:16 PM 2-25-2006_

Log 031 (af), 115 (boost) and I think 020 is timing pull. One of the first 10 has iat, engine temp and total timing, log that too. Maybe 006? not positive. Post up if you need someone to graph them, since they don't come in the values we're used to reading (boost/af). 
Do 1 at a time. Do 031 with something else though, and 020 with something else cuz they don't log rpm. Do it from 2,000 to redline, preferably 7k, in 3rd gear.


_Modified by Hetzen at 11:09 AM 2-25-2006_


----------



## DCGULL (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (Hetzen)*

Hetzen, here is what I came up with (I've been texting with 05jettagli) and see if it agrees. I'm going to pull blocks 020,115 and 003 for knock, boost (act. vs req) and ignition timing. 3rd gear pull from 1,600 to 6,500 (it's snowing here) and I'll log them all. I'll wait for IAT temp to drop back to normal before each run. Current outside temp is 32 (0 C) so it should give me an idea of whether it's "on" or not.
Dave


----------



## DCGULL (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (DCGULL)*

Update- too much snow. Roads covered, visibility down, unsafe to do WOT pulls in any gear. Oh well, maybe tomorrow or later on in the day. Sorry to waste time folks but the weather just isn't cooperating.
Dave


----------



## Hetzen (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (DCGULL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DCGULL* »_Hetzen, here is what I came up with (I've been texting with 05jettagli) and see if it agrees. I'm going to pull blocks 020,115 and 003 for knock, boost (act. vs req) and ignition timing. 3rd gear pull from 1,600 to 6,500 (it's snowing here) and I'll log them all. I'll wait for IAT temp to drop back to normal before each run. Current outside temp is 32 (0 C) so it should give me an idea of whether it's "on" or not.
Dave 

Don't do so many at once. The sample rate goes to crap. Do 2 at time, when you have to. 1 at a time if you can.


----------



## drppedfikse (Nov 6, 2004)

*Re: (Hetzen)*

It logs rpms doesn't it. When I did mine all my graphs are vs. rpms.


----------



## Hetzen (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (05jettagli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *05jettagli* »_It logs rpms doesn't it. When I did mine all my graphs are vs. rpms. 

AF doesn't log RPM, and neither does timing pull (031 and 020)


----------



## beachball6 (Apr 22, 2003)

MAKE SURE YOU KNOW WHERE ALL YOUR BANJO BOLTS COME FROM!!!
i now have a slow coolant leak(drip) and need to buy a new banjo bolt at 36.00 from the dealer. just because i switched two bolts some place. there is a long bolt IT DOES NOT DOES NOT! DOES NOT go to the block for coolant return.


----------



## DCGULL (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (beachball6)*

I checked all my banjo bolts and they are in the proper locations. Thanks for the assist beachball6. Sorry about the issue for you and it seems that some generous ppl on the tech forums have stepped to get 'r done! with you. This place is just great!
Still no magic boost or killer torque and the car can't be heat soaked because, well, it's 12 degrees outside.








Dave


----------



## VW1990CORRADO (Sep 30, 2000)

*Re: (DCGULL)*

time to upgrade to an eliminater


----------



## EuroShowOff (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: (DCGULL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DCGULL* »_I checked all my banjo bolts and they are in the proper locations. Thanks for the assist beachball6. Sorry about the issue for you and it seems that some generous ppl on the tech forums have stepped to get 'r done! with you. This place is just great!
Still no magic boost or killer torque and the car can't be heat soaked because, well, it's 12 degrees outside.








Dave 

its going to be hard to tell anything with no boost gauge....i'd get that in there immediately and contact apr back....hahah first time ever owning a page http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## datboiiseph (Jan 4, 2006)

*Re: (DCGULL)*

oh man..that sucks..maybe clay shipped u the ko3 turbo instead haha..notice i didnt mention the (s)..that would explain how it doesnt pull as hard as before..or did i read something wrong..but anyways im just messing..it would be funny if i end up right tho..when i got my car dyno (was newbie about mustang dynos) and my numbers was way lower than expected..i got so pissed..called apr for like 1 hr..then had to spent like $30 bux to run vagcom to test for anything..later i find out everyone goes by dynojet and mustang dynos are off by like 15%..but anyways let me not change the subject..good luck hope u get to unleash the beast soon..


----------



## VW1990CORRADO (Sep 30, 2000)

*Re: (VW1990CORRADO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW1990CORRADO* »_time to upgrade to an eliminater































__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









now get this to make mad stupid powah


----------



## NS_PHATGLI (May 16, 2004)

I would get a gt2x but Ive heard the bearings go on them!


----------



## SIRWOLFG60 (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: (wolfs1eightns)*

please stay focused on the K04 !!


----------



## DCGULL (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (SIRWOLFG60)*

Well, a couple of quick calls to APR and it seems that they are unsure about the software uploaded to my ECU. It seems that my ECU was originally loaded with 91, 93 and something else for an "ML" ECU and on 1/31/06 then was re-burned on 2/2/06 with K04 V2.01 and stock programming.
It was recommended that I go to local APR authorized master dealer for another DPP reload of the software, however, they are adamant about charging an install fee of $95.00 for software upgrades.
Personally, I would rather re-ship the ECU back to APR for free and wait a few days, but, it's friggin cold outside (8 degrees Fahrenheit) which makes swapping ECU's a bigger bummer than ever! So, they are going to see if the local tuner will waive the DPP fee....
Of course, news to follow...
Dave


----------



## sharkemir (Jan 26, 2006)

hello,
i would like to ask you something about k04, 
-is the capacity of k03 and k04-20 the same? or is the inner capacity of k04-20 bigger? 
-or the only difference : k04-20's compressor/turbine housings and both compressor/turbine wheels bigger than k03 ??? any one have the real size of k04-20 ? 
thank you


----------



## SIRWOLFG60 (Nov 7, 2003)

would be nice to compare compressor map between K03S and K04-001 , K04-02x


----------



## sharkemir (Jan 26, 2006)

sorry i don't understand what you want to tell


----------



## SIRWOLFG60 (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: (sharkemir)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sharkemir* »_sorry i don't understand what you want to tell









who ? me ?
I just mean it would be fun to compare side by side the compressor map (it's a graph showing the specs of the turbo, the air flow, air velocity etc.)


----------



## sharkemir (Jan 26, 2006)

sorry, i thought you answer my question








((still waiting the answer of the question))


----------



## drppedfikse (Nov 6, 2004)

*Re: (DCGULL)*

Well hopefully they take care of that and you don't have to pay anything to get it installed. $95 is crazy. I have like $30 for install and that would be okay but $95 to spend 5 mins on a car is retarded. They are making enough on the software to cover that crap.


----------



## DCGULL (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (05jettagli)*

Still have not heard back from APR- Gee, they seem to be kind of busy?- but thought I would share some more subjective thoughts about the upgrade and the current software that I am running.
1st- I went into soft limp mode last night. Very funny, as I'm on the highway, driving about 80 and I put my foot down. Nothing, 8 seconds later, I'm doing 3 MPH faster than when I started putting my foot down. I've experienced this before, so I didn't panic.
I switched between programs several times and there is definitely more in the "K04" program than in the stock program. But, both work well and there are no codes or excessive surging- just plain no issues.
So, I get into the "K04" program and I get on it, over and over again. It feels like the K03s 93 Octane program in that it pulls well (it's definitely stonger than the "stock" program) but it's not pulling as well as my K03s did and certainly not as strongly. What took me 5 or so seconds now takes 8 or more. Remember, average temps are around 15 to 20 degrees and the wind is blowing @ 20, so it's not a heat soak issue folks.
It's very smooth (note other posters mentioning how smooth the new turbo is) but it lacks the Tq that I'm used to. When ppl have mentioned the K03s coming on "all at once", that's torque pulling the beast forward. I don't feel a spike and I don't feel that its as strong as the K03s, properly tuned with good software. So, here's where I'm at:
Is it APR K04 V2.01 software or is it just a K03s 93 octane program running with a 4 bar FPR?
Based on everyone else's posts (almost everyones?







) it seems that I can't be running with the proper software, because almost everyone experienced "more" with the turbo. So, all my connections are tight and right, no little issues that need to be cleared, no stories- just "less" than my K03s set up before. Now, I had a very strong set up before with 206/258, so I'm unsure if I should expect too much more with this. But, I certainly didn't think I'd be going backwards.
Thoughts, observations, ideas? I'm going to call APR to remind them that I have an issue, I'm going over to my friends tuning shop to have him drive it, and I'm going to find a way to get the Boost gauge in/on & working.
Dave
If it didn't seem to be "less", even if it was the "same" I would be pretty satisfied. Because, in the end- its all about tuning for the upgrade. But, with "less" the whole set up seems a little disheartening, knowhatImean?


----------



## VW1990CORRADO (Sep 30, 2000)

*Re: (DCGULL)*

when all else fails go revo!


----------



## NS01GTI (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (EuroShowOff)*

Definitely sounds to me like a problem with the software install. Too bad the local dealer is being like that about the charge. You're obviously a proven APR customer... Good luck with it Dave.


----------



## Volks4eVR (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (DCGULL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DCGULL* »_Still have not heard back from APR- Gee, they seem to be kind of busy?- but thought I would share some more subjective thoughts about the upgrade and the current software that I am running.
1st- I went into soft limp mode last night. Very funny, as I'm on the highway, driving about 80 and I put my foot down. Nothing, 8 seconds later, I'm doing 3 MPH faster than when I started putting my foot down. I've experienced this before, so I didn't panic.
I switched between programs several times and there is definitely more in the "K04" program than in the stock program. But, both work well and there are no codes or excessive surging- just plain no issues.
So, I get into the "K04" program and I get on it, over and over again. It feels like the K03s 93 Octane program in that it pulls well (it's definitely stonger than the "stock" program) but it's not pulling as well as my K03s did and certainly not as strongly. What took me 5 or so seconds now takes 8 or more. Remember, average temps are around 15 to 20 degrees and the wind is blowing @ 20, so it's not a heat soak issue folks.
It's very smooth (note other posters mentioning how smooth the new turbo is) but it lacks the Tq that I'm used to. When ppl have mentioned the K03s coming on "all at once", that's torque pulling the beast forward. I don't feel a spike and I don't feel that its as strong as the K03s, properly tuned with good software. So, here's where I'm at:
Is it APR K04 V2.01 software or is it just a K03s 93 octane program running with a 4 bar FPR?
Based on everyone else's posts (almost everyones?








) it seems that I can't be running with the proper software, because almost everyone experienced "more" with the turbo. So, all my connections are tight and right, no little issues that need to be cleared, no stories- just "less" than my K03s set up before. Now, I had a very strong set up before with 206/258, so I'm unsure if I should expect too much more with this. But, I certainly didn't think I'd be going backwards.
Thoughts, observations, ideas? I'm going to call APR to remind them that I have an issue, I'm going over to my friends tuning shop to have him drive it, and I'm going to find a way to get the Boost gauge in/on & working.
Dave
If it didn't seem to be "less", even if it was the "same" I would be pretty satisfied. Because, in the end- its all about tuning for the upgrade. But, with "less" the whole set up seems a little disheartening, knowhatImean? 

You should feel a huge difference from the k03s to k04, there has to be a problem because the k04 pulls so much harder than the k03s


----------



## EuroShowOff (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: (Volks4eVR)*

do you have your other turbo left over from the install? i'd check the numbers out on the turbo left over from the install maybe he did install the wrong turbo.......you said your mechanic was in a piss poor mood maybe he didn't install the right turbo, or no turbo at all and just took your money...you never know


----------



## NS_PHATGLI (May 16, 2004)

*Re: (VW1990CORRADO)*

Anyone have any info on runing revo stage 2 4bar software and a k04, cuz that is what my revo dealer is telling me!


----------



## DCGULL (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (EuroShowOff)*

Here's the deal! Tom from APR called me back this morning and they spoke with the local "Master Distributor" who offered to waive the install fee of $95.00, because APR _might_ have had a faulty upload.
I went over to the shop, had the owner drive the car- which he thought was fine- and then he re-loaded the APR software. I had him change the order of the programs, added a 100 octane program for the K04, and changed the version to the "test pipe" K04 software. I'm installing a WAI system this Spring which will allow running the 100 O program, and I live about 5 miles from a place that sells 100 O. I test drove the car after the install and there was definitely a difference in torque. Finally!
For the jokesters- No, the original turbo was not re-installed and yes I verified that I recieved a K04-001 turbo.The manifold, turbo and GHL DP, ECU and 4 bar FPR were installed on the car while I was standing in the shop. When I got there, the old manifold had just come off, I offered the service tech my old K03s (which he is thinking about) and an old Nuespeed TIP- just because he's a bud and does all the cool stuff that I can't.
So, now I have slightly more torque than I did for the last 3 days. It's definitely not all at once like the K03s was, but I think there may actually be "more". It's not a dramatic change though and I believe that it's still adapting. I'm going to complete a TBA with my Vag-Com, finish up this tank of gas and then schedule a dyno for this weekend (if the owner isn't up north snowmobiling!







). We'll all see if there is substantially "more" with this set up. It could be that it is so much smoother than the K03s that I just can't feel all of the drama. It could be that the old K03s was so well set up on Dahlback software with boost, timing and a/f that it will take some tweaking to get all the added benefits of the K04 using APR's conservative tune.
Overall impression: nice, very nice. Definitely fits the daily driver target. Smooth. I wish I could say that it overwhelemed me with so much more torque- but it didn't. It seems to be powerful though.
Dave










_Modified by DCGULL at 2:43 PM 2-28-2006_


----------



## SIRWOLFG60 (Nov 7, 2003)

maybe because the K04 is a litle bit more laggy!! Or might want to try another N75 !!


----------



## DCGULL (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (SIRWOLFG60)*

I definitely did not notice any increase in lag. It seems to pull from almost exactly the same RPM's. Maybe the high flow manifold helps with that, but there was virtually no "seat of the pants" movement up the RPM range for everything to kick in.
It does seem to have quite a bit of torque at 3,500 RPM's and 3rd gear with worn snow tires is very close to breaking loose at WOT, but it stays planted and keeps moving.


----------



## Dkline (May 16, 2004)

*Re: (DCGULL)*

Hmm im interested to se what your new dyno will be. I just got back from a before dyno on a mustang dyno for the usrt mani and put all my settings to stock and its still a night and day tq difference.
I glad they waved the fee's and ya Finley have everything set up. Do you notice and difference from the other people that explained there first impressions and yours? 
I have also decided to go stand alone and will be looking to install it around late spring early summer.


----------



## Outlaw vdub (Dec 6, 2003)

*Re: (DCGULL)*

Let it adjust for a little bit. Also, check your dv, make sure the spring is good. Do you have a forge dv? I can definitely tell you there is a great increase in pull and high rpm driving with my ko4.


----------



## DCGULL (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (Outlaw vdub)*

I have driven over 100 miles in a variety of conditions since having the software re-installed and there is definitely a large difference between before the re-load and after. I'm even noticing that its pulling harder in 5th gear than it did before the re-load. However, I am still not convinced that it is pulling as hard as it did before the install of the larger K04.
I filled my tank, added LucasOil "Upper Cylinder Lubricant" to the tank and it has definitely smoothed out the engine when I'm in the gas. I am expecting a nice increase over the next day or so and will schedule a dyno run on Saturday. I will overlay this dyno on top of the 1st run of my last dyno, so we can compare apples to apples.
Subjectively, I have not noticed any increased rumble or turbo whir- basically if sounds and feels the same as the stock K03s. My Dahlback DV is clean as I re-lubed it while the turbo was out. Before the install, I swapped out my K & N air filter and actually noticed a decrease in Oompf (yes, it's a techical term- please refer to sticky FAQ at the top of the tech forum) and I have not re-installed the K & N yet either.
Dave 


_Modified by DCGULL at 5:32 PM 2-28-2006_


----------



## Outlaw vdub (Dec 6, 2003)

*Re: (DCGULL)*

I was also wondering, what octane gas are you running? I run the 94 even though I have the 93 program. I'm not really sure about the dahlback dv, maybe try a forge dv.


----------



## DCGULL (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (Outlaw vdub)*

I can run 93 octane all year long up here- it's available in all three northern New England states pretty much everywhere I go.
Dahlback is pretty good stuff. I would say its at least as good as a Baileys or a Forge 007 or any of the other better DV's on the market.
I think it will be progressive with adaptation, so more to follow. APR does have a tendency to a pretty conservative tune when compared to others like GIAC, REVO and so forth. There may be some room for more boost and schnitlze more timing too- I'm sure the fueling is fine if not a little rich.
Dave


----------



## NS01GTI (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (DCGULL)*

Dave - Have you adjusted your boost wit Vtune yet? What % are you running?


----------



## VW1990CORRADO (Sep 30, 2000)

*Re: (DCGULL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DCGULL* »_ Oompf (yes, it's a techical term- please refer to sticky FAQ at the top of the tech forum) Dave 

_Modified by DCGULL at 5:32 PM 2-28-2006_

LOL


----------



## EuroShowOff (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: (VW1990CORRADO)*

well i solved my horrible partial throttle response, and my weird idle by unplugging my maf today.......drove to work and car runs great without the maf plugged in.....got a hold of apr and said to replace the maf...well it was the new maf that was giving me trouble it seems so i'm thinking it might be software related and i hope getting it reflashed will solve my issues b/c i like having the maf plugged in....also on a sidenote apr's a/f reading should be 11:1 but if you are running 11:9-low 12's a/f thats safe anything higher not good


----------



## 514passatvr6 (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: (DCGULL)*

maybe the problem is with apr software....
after all you did show me the video of the ko4 apr barely inching away from the 350z. maybe just hook up a MBC. How many psi do you hit with it now?


----------



## EuroShowOff (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: (514passatvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *514passatvr6* »_maybe the problem is with apr software....
after all you did show me the video of the ko4 apr barely inching away from the 350z. maybe just hook up a MBC. How many psi do you hit with it now? 

with my "c" valve i was boosting at like 22 then holding 20 till shifting, now with the maf unplugged i'm only holding like 17-18


----------



## Volks4eVR (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (EuroShowOff)*

are you guys using a ross tech cable to connect to V-tune?


----------



## DCGULL (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (Volks4eVR)*

Yes. Mine works fine. I have the Ross-Tech USB cable though, which is slower than the serial cable...
Dave
P.S. I have connected to the ECU with V-Tune, and verified that they are "talking" but have not adjusted my settings. I'm gonna wait 'til after my 1st dyno run (score keeping)before fooling around with it...


----------



## Volks4eVR (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (DCGULL)*

thanks just wondering, because I just ordered one to make some logs and I also want to play around with v-tune eventually


----------



## NS01GTI (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Volks4eVR)*

The 'stock' APR programs aren't known to be super aggressive. I'd say turn up the boost 5% and see how that feels. I think you'll get the torque that you've been looking for.


----------



## DCGULL (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (NS01GTI)*

I'm going to have the VAG COM hooked up for the first run, where I'll gather a few bits of info and then on the 2nd and 3rd, I turn things up a bit...
1st run goes onlay over my 1st run on the dyno on page 3 (or somewhere back there...
Dave


----------



## Dkline (May 16, 2004)

*Re: (DCGULL)*

I messed with vtune a little ya def feel a difference. I started at 103%boost and 1.5 advance it def felt nice : ) after that i did a run on 105 and 1.5 I also did a run at 130% 1.5 advance and some fueling and that is where i hit my max numbers i could have run 3 advance but was just testing some things out. I think for day to day stuff i just leave it at 103 -105 boost and 1.5 advance atm tho its stock for my up coming install dyno.


----------



## VW1990CORRADO (Sep 30, 2000)

*Re: (DCGULL)*

dave meant to ask, did the super tuner shop disconnect the battery when doing it? or atleast go into vag com and "erase all engine codes"? that resets the fuel trims. try that.


----------



## DCGULL (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (VW1990CORRADO)*

The "super tuner shop" did all of that. And, I did it again on Saturday when I realized that the up load was carp (No, not the fish!). I have erased all codes (there were none). The only code I got was on Monday on my way to Seabrook ("Billerica by the shore"). 16618- "Boost pressure Regulation: Limit exceeded." (Overboost condition).
That's it- once and only once.
Dave


----------



## VW1990CORRADO (Sep 30, 2000)

*Re: (DCGULL)*

ok "super"







just wanted to make sure you reset the trims. to adapt to that BT


----------



## DCGULL (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (VW1990CORRADO)*

What BT?







This is the "Horsepower scares me" thread where we are all wondering if the turbo comes in any other colors.
VW1990CORRADO, methinks you posted to the wrong thread? You might have confused this with the "He Man's Women hater" thread, or the "My Fuzzy dice are bigger than Yours" thread.
The long term fuel trim thought and recommendation is "Super" so thanks for that!
Dave


----------



## DCGULL (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (DCGULL)*

Getting back on topic, this thread was really intended to answer some questions and keep the modification pretty simple. OEM location, matching bolt up, no fuel injectors, "Up turn pipe", manifold, etc... included.
In "concept" and in theory-this was a free lunch modification. Simple, bolt on, no issues experienced post add on. What we have found though is substantially different based on very many installers. The process is about the same as going BT, because at least one return line ends up being s schnitzle short, anything that was "weak" before the upgrade needs to be swapped out or replaced and that software isn't as simple as "plug & play".
So, we've learned that there is no such thing as a free lunch. To add insult to injury, when it's all said and done, there is a moderate amount of torque gained, the turbo is smoother to pull and that there is a limited amount that can done over and above it after the install- without changing fuel injectors, or....You get the idea.
I, for one, think the upgrade has room for more. But, the OP basically stated that I was looking for as close to OEM as possible. Since I wasn't running APR software at the time of the install, I may have improved things less than other ppl using the 93 O chip.
The dyno plot "overlay" will answer some questions, as will those who v-tune thier set ups. Lots of ppl don't want to v-tune and just want to plug & play.
The GT2X was released after the start of this thread and there still isn't any information about how it runs or works on a Vortex user vehicle. But, it may be like the eliminator, a good value for those who can and want more from the upgrade.
DKline and I will be getting new dynos very soon and this may answer lots of the outstanding questions for the "lurkers" on this thread. Pornstar is on the fence (money tree is growing again too!), YeYedrive is still hoping to go this route, although he can't stop buying everything else on the Vortex







and there are others- who've posted and those who've texted without posting.
05jettagli has offered to be a resource for install issues, Outlaw Vdub has been out there offering help and advice and too many others to thank.
The BT crowd has been pretty quiet and has only done limited bashing, which I'm grateful for.
Let's keep on the issue sorting side, and let's see what the dynos say. Let's be honest here, I wouldn't be getting a dyno @ $75.00 and posting it up here unless there was interest. I would save the money and just V-tune the heck out it and let the thread die a slow death.
It's all good and I hope to be incoherent with POWA after I figure out what I'm putting down and tuning for more...
Dave


----------



## Pronstar (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: (DCGULL)*

I'd be willing to PayPal a few bucks toward the dyno round, DCGULL. If we get a few folks to chip in $10, that could cover it. The data is worth it to me...
In regards to the OP, yeah, I'm looking for a bolt-on with a known, "no issue" software solution.
What I'm after: about 250-ish whp. I'm not interested in wheelspin on the highway. Minimal lag, day-to-day reliability.
It seems to me that there is tons of turbo hardware, but we are sorta left on our own for the software side. I guess VW electronics are just odd.
With my truck, I put a blower on, all my fuel mods, took it to the dyno, and got a 100% custom tune. I didn't have to go to some company and become a software guinnea-pig, so to speak. It gets a tune on the dyno, and that's it. Runs perfectly. Costs about $500.
Is there such a "custom tune"solution for VWs? I'd gladly pick and choose my own turbo upgrade stuff, and get a custom tune based on what I've got. But it seems to me that one almost has to choose the software, then get the hardware to match it.


----------



## SIRWOLFG60 (Nov 7, 2003)

im up to paypal you $10 for the dyno !!


----------



## Wayne92SLC (Mar 1, 2001)

*Re: (SIRWOLFG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SIRWOLFG60* »_im up to paypal you $10 for the dyno !!

Me too. It'd be nice to know this info...


----------



## Volks4eVR (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (DCGULL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DCGULL* »_Getting back on topic, this thread was really intended to answer some questions and keep the modification pretty simple. OEM location, matching bolt up, no fuel injectors, "Up turn pipe", manifold, etc... included.
In "concept" and in theory-this was a free lunch modification. Simple, bolt on, no issues experienced post add on. What we have found though is substantially different based on very many installers. The process is about the same as going BT, because at least one return line ends up being s schnitzle short, anything that was "weak" before the upgrade needs to be swapped out or replaced and that software isn't as simple as "plug & play".
So, we've learned that there is no such thing as a free lunch. To add insult to injury, when it's all said and done, there is a moderate amount of torque gained, the turbo is smoother to pull and that there is a limited amount that can done over and above it after the install- without changing fuel injectors, or....You get the idea.
I, for one, think the upgrade has room for more. But, the OP basically stated that I was looking for as close to OEM as possible. Since I wasn't running APR software at the time of the install, I may have improved things less than other ppl using the 93 O chip.
The dyno plot "overlay" will answer some questions, as will those who v-tune thier set ups. Lots of ppl don't want to v-tune and just want to plug & play.
The GT2X was released after the start of this thread and there still isn't any information about how it runs or works on a Vortex user vehicle. But, it may be like the eliminator, a good value for those who can and want more from the upgrade.
DKline and I will be getting new dynos very soon and this may answer lots of the outstanding questions for the "lurkers" on this thread. Pornstar is on the fence (money tree is growing again too!), YeYedrive is still hoping to go this route, although he can't stop buying everything else on the Vortex







and there are others- who've posted and those who've texted without posting.
05jettagli has offered to be a resource for install issues, Outlaw Vdub has been out there offering help and advice and too many others to thank.
The BT crowd has been pretty quiet and has only done limited bashing, which I'm grateful for.
Let's keep on the issue sorting side, and let's see what the dynos say. Let's be honest here, I wouldn't be getting a dyno @ $75.00 and posting it up here unless there was interest. I would save the money and just V-tune the heck out it and let the thread die a slow death.
It's all good and I hope to be incoherent with POWA after I figure out what I'm putting down and tuning for more...
Dave 
speak for yourself, I have experienced a huge jump in TQ and Power


----------



## Dkline (May 16, 2004)

Once he hits the dyno and we se his numbers along with a/f and other stuff we will get a better idea of what is going on.


----------



## DCGULL (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (Dkline)*

One word for everyone: Overboost. "16618 Boost Pressure Regulation:Limit Exceeded" that's what I have been experiencing at least 3 times over the last 300 miles.
Re: Dyno donations- please DO NOT paypal me money for the dyno. I am doing it for me too, folks! It'll show lots of stuff that will help me. What the "base" software & turbo set up does, if there is more compared to before, A/F ratio at all RPM's and it will become a new baseline for tuning. Besides, that's just crazy talk.








I hate to say it, but I finally have my USRT intake manifold so that may go on the dyno too. Since the car is in the shop having projector HID with "angel eyes" installed as well as the new electronic boost gauge- I have it and think it should go in. Since I tried to install it on a raw 40 degree day in the mist, I have been experiencing a small boost leak (unfound yet) and I know that one of the intake mani connections wasn't tight or a line got crimped or the Evo Heatshield bolts aren't tight or....I might just have them Git 'R Done! It is a sweet piece and the manufacturer is a friend and I watched him finish it tonight.
Dave
My prayer for tonight is: God save me from myself and these crazy modifications! Please give me the balance to stop buying LSDs, 5th gears, clutch kits and short shifters, that I may enjoy all of the mods that have been installed over the last 6 months. Amen


----------



## Dkline (May 16, 2004)

*Re: (DCGULL)*

I just sealed my last deal tonight : ) i can honestly say my car is complete as far as buying parts go haha. The usrt mani goes on tomorrow dyno results on stock settings for that and i have a LSD with vf mounts going in shortly after it was a long road and the ko4 worked out perfect for me.
The only future obstacle i can se in my future is fighting off the urge to get Autronic SM4 standalone.
I will keep track of this tread and look forward to seeing every ones results when its all said and done. Good luck guys. -Dave-
Edit - DCGULL hopefully when they install the mani for ya they find the boost leak i am going to have a leak test done on my car after my mani is done to se what they come up with. 


_Modified by Dkline at 10:55 PM 3-2-2006_


----------



## 337AB (Sep 14, 2004)

*Re: (Dkline)*

I have delayed finishing this install for almost 2 weeks now. It will be done tomorrow. The car has just been sitting in my garage. I am excited to feel the smoothness! Until then, tell me how your dyno's go.. More importantly, Dkline and DCGULL, let me know how that intake mani works out for the both of you; give me your thoughts. I have been thinking about getting one for a while now. Hope I read some good news from tghe both of you later. 
Enjoy the weekend everyone!

-Adrian


----------



## Dkline (May 16, 2004)

*Re: (337AB)*

Awesome bro i look forward to your reactions after the install








I will be creating a thread with before and after install dyno's on a mustang dyno and with install pics and fitment probs along the way hopefully DCGULL can chime in to. I am waiting to pick it up as we speak.


----------



## DCGULL (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (Dkline)*

OK- news first! During the install, the battery was never disconnected, as the only non bolt on piece was the ECU. Today however, it was all about wiring- projector headlights and a MAP based (electronic) self resetting boost gauge, so the battery was disconnected for about an hour.
WHAT A DIFFERENCE!!! (Thank you VW1990CORRAD0- you were right!)
The car is driving now with awesome power, gets right on it with gas, still pulls like an ox from low revs (I finally get the big rig hill climb concept!) and I can see little need to change gears when I want to make a pass.
It is a beautiful add on for power everywhere in the RPM range. It turns out- that I don't spend a lot of time over 5,000 RPMs and with this set up I don't have too!
Boost goes to 25 psi, then drops almost immediately to 22psi, levels at 20psi and just holds forever until it drops to @ 18psi. I am so glad that I did this and now I can't wait to get on the darn dyno to prove the increase!
Dyno is a push, as the owner is up north snowmobiling with his family for the whole week (weekend included!). But, I will get on during the week if I have to and get on overlay so we can all nod our heads, pull our chins and say things Hmmm, and AH,HA!
If you were on the fence about this mod, and you were scared about my small gains- fear no more. This is a torque monster of a "bolt on". I am not spinning tires or wasting precious snow tire tread, but when I get on it at say 70MPH, it just rockets to 110 before I can take my foot off the gas **closed course**.








I can't wait to post up the dyno on this K04, I am pretty sure that I'm close to 300WTq- it's that noticeable! Pornstar, find the money, sell the Banks powerpack off the Expedition, you're gonna love this!
Dave
I can honestly say I haven't stopped smiling for about 4 hours. I can hardly sit down. (Hey, I'm starting to sound like another David on this thread







)


----------



## nokturnal (Aug 22, 2005)

*Re: (DCGULL)*

*orders what dcgull just installed


----------



## VW1990CORRADO (Sep 30, 2000)

*Re: (nokturnal)*

so much for me doing the headlights? could have done boost guage too? where did it get done?
glad my advice got you the power you finally needed in the ko4







just think maybe next time you can listen to me right away, and i can get you into a nice Gt SERIES TURBO


----------



## DCGULL (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (VW1990CORRADO)*

Oops, slipped back into the wrong thread again VW1990CORRADO? I could swear you're this close to saying something like, Ummmm "Go big or go home!"
Well, this little turbo rocks. I am having trouble even getting upset with your small minded thinking. K04-001 is enough for me. A little tuning and I'm done. Stock look, stock injectors, simple available software- no problem.
Hey, I can't even wire up my own projector headlights- knowhatimean?








Dave
Can't wait for 337 AB to post up. He'll be raving too!
nokturnal- welcome, you will not be disappointed!


----------



## VW1990CORRADO (Sep 30, 2000)

*Re: (DCGULL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DCGULL* »_Oops, slipped back into the wrong thread again VW1990CORRADO? I could swear you're this close to saying something like, Ummmm "Go big or go home!"
Dave


i am not lost wise guy. dont make me lay the smack down on that ko4. i have faith in my 90hp 8v gti.


----------



## KingUnderpants (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: (DCGULL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DCGULL* »_OK- news first! During the install, the battery was never disconnected, as the only non bolt on piece was the ECU. Today however, it was all about wiring- projector headlights and a MAP based (electronic) self resetting boost gauge, so the battery was disconnected for about an hour.
WHAT A DIFFERENCE!!! (Thank you VW1990CORRAD0- you were right!)
The car is driving now with awesome power, gets right on it with gas, still pulls like an ox from low revs (I finally get the big rig hill climb concept!) and I can see little need to change gears when I want to make a pass.
It is a beautiful add on for power everywhere in the RPM range. It turns out- that I don't spend a lot of time over 5,000 RPMs and with this set up I don't have too!
Boost goes to 25 psi, then drops almost immediately to 22psi, levels at 20psi and just holds forever until it drops to @ 18psi. I am so glad that I did this and now I can't wait to get on the darn dyno to prove the increase!
Dyno is a push, as the owner is up north snowmobiling with his family for the whole week (weekend included!). But, I will get on during the week if I have to and get on overlay so we can all nod our heads, pull our chins and say things Hmmm, and AH,HA!
If you were on the fence about this mod, and you were scared about my small gains- fear no more. This is a torque monster of a "bolt on". I am not spinning tires or wasting precious snow tire tread, but when I get on it at say 70MPH, it just rockets to 110 before I can take my foot off the gas **closed course**.








I can't wait to post up the dyno on this K04, I am pretty sure that I'm close to 300WTq- it's that noticeable! Pornstar, find the money, sell the Banks powerpack off the Expedition, you're gonna love this!
Dave
I can honestly say I haven't stopped smiling for about 4 hours. I can hardly sit down. (Hey, I'm starting to sound like another David on this thread







) 

DCGULL, i'm glad that you've got things working well... the more i read this thread the more i want to do this upgrade. Thanks for all the great information in this thread!


----------



## flanders (Apr 5, 2001)

*Re: (davidraeside)*

heheheh finally a nice update! Here's one more thread lurker looking forward to seeing some dyno results, although with the testimonials, I don't really need proof anymore http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dkline (May 16, 2004)

*Re: (flanders)*

On page 9 and page 13 i have post dyno results DCGULL should have his soon : )


----------



## YeyeDrive (May 18, 2004)

*Re: (Dkline)*

DCGULL - Vey cool man - Glad you found the "GO" botton on the K04 !
I'm Glad to see some new names pop up again, to think all this interest in the most hated Turbo swap - Please keep posting all the things you find or the questions you want answered, since everyone reading will benfit from knowing more !
Still on my way to the K04 swap......


----------



## DCGULL (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (YeyeDrive)*

RE: Overboost- I think there is a boost leak somewhere in the area of my intake manifold. It happens when the car hits a bump at part throttle, so I'm unclear whether its programming or just an occassional boost leak!
I just had to post and let everyone know that this is sick- I LOVE IT! I was driving around thinking "Gee, an axle must be going bad, the car seems squirrelly under WOT in 4th and 5th gears...Hmmmm" Well, it turns out that it's TORQUE STEER! Yes folks, there is torque steer in the longest gears at WOT. How sick is that!








Another subjective observation is: I can drive at 1,600 RPM in any gear and still climb a hill without downshifting. With the K03s, the car would lug and make some pretty ugly "diesel engine" engine sounds, not pull at all and I would have to downshift to get it above 2,000 RPM's to clear a rise. Now- no diesel sound, plenty of grunt- ease on the throttle, pulls right up and over the hill. So, the K04-001 definitely comes on low and I think its good up to 5,000 RPM. I have not found a place where I can see if it runs out of breathe over 5,000 because I don't need to downshift into 4th anymore. (If you have this installed, you'll get that joke, if you don't- you will- I promise







)
Dave
DKline texted- having some issues (non turbo install related) he'll post up when everything is back together.
337 AB will be done soon, can't wait 'til we can all read the smile in his posts. He is just gonna love it.
I can't get dyno time until the owner gets back from school vacation week, so earliest in probably mid week. (I can roll 'em during the day if he's around...) That will be great information though. Can't wait!!! 


_Modified by DCGULL at 11:25 AM 3-5-2006_


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: (DCGULL)*

Am I reading this right? Maybe its just me but really, a huge increase in power? Its a k04, it makes a proven 10whp more than a k03s, and the TQ is neglible. K03's have put down 290wtq, 270wtq all day. And your hoping for 250whp? Maybe your USRT manifold will help get close to that goal but realistically your expectations are to high. I think your only going to dissapoint yourself. The k04 kit from APR is only rated at 245hp/275lb at the flyheel. Your stock injectors can't even handle 250whp. Sure maybe the power curve is a little more redefined but its 10hp. I have a k04-20 I'm installing and I don't expect 250whp from that w/o some tinkering and straight up luck. I'm not flaming or trying to rain on your parade but I speak from experience, I used to own a neuspeed supercharger, and the k04-01 is by no means a magic potato. Overall what matters is your happy with your decision










_Modified by TooLFan46n2 at 11:15 PM 3-4-2006_


----------



## NS_PHATGLI (May 16, 2004)

experience Because you owned a Neuspeed supercharger!!! WOW!!! Now thats experience!! 
IM sure it was a Bad one! Maye you should replace Experience with BAD JUDGEMENT!!!!!!


_Modified by wolfs1eightns at 4:57 AM 3-5-2006_


----------



## flanders (Apr 5, 2001)

*Re: (TooLFan46n2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TooLFan46n2* »_Its a k04, it makes a proven 10whp more than a k03s, and the TQ is neglible. K03's have put down 290wtq, 270wtq all day. 

you're kidding, right? negligible torque gain?


----------



## drppedfikse (Nov 6, 2004)

*Re: (TooLFan46n2)*

Well you show us 270-290 ft-lbs all day on a handful of K03s and I will believe you there. If you look in the 20th, 337, and GLI forum most of the stock turbos are are 200 whp by 240 ft-lbs. That is about 22whp less and 50 ft-lbs less.


----------



## NS_PHATGLI (May 16, 2004)

Well I my self put down 255ftlbs but that is just because of all my "EXPERIENCE"


----------



## drppedfikse (Nov 6, 2004)

*Re: (wolfs1eightns)*

that is still less then 40 ft-lbs of David. And I never said there isn't some with more just a average that is less than what you got.


_Modified by 05jettagli at 10:01 PM 3-4-2006_


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: (wolfs1eightns)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wolfs1eightns* »_ experience Because you owned a Neuspeed supercharger!!! WOW!!! Now thats experience!! 
IM sure it was a Bad one! Maye you should replace Experience with BAD JUDGEMENT!!!!!!


An OEM style/fitment straight bolt-on part great for daily driving with a small increase in power. Sounds kind of similiar doesn't it? 

_Quote, originally posted by *wolfs1eightns* »_Well I my self put down 255ftlbs but that is just because of all my "EXPERIENCE"

Congrats I put down 254lbs w/o an exhaust or downpipe http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *05jettagli* »_Well you show us 270-290 ft-lbs all day on a handful of K03s and I will believe you there. If you look in the 20th, 337, and GLI forum most of the stock turbos are are 200 whp by 240 ft-lbs. That is about 22whp less and 50 ft-lbs less.

I actually could show you more than a handful of dynos putting down 260-270tq. But this is a good k04 thread, no need But I do stand corrected and do retract my statement about 290lbs - I have seen 1 dyno that hit about 290wtq but obviously that is not normal under hardly any circumstances and was probably done on a happy dyno. Putting down over 260lbs is very doable on a ko3s, its all in the tune.

_Quote, originally posted by *flanders* »_
you're kidding, right? negligible torque gain?

Well, like I said I've seen many k03s put down impressive tq numbers. I've also seen quite a lot of sub standard k04 dynos that weren't very impressive. APR rates an increase of 20hp and 30tq, if you see the advertised increase I suppose I'd agree with you.


----------



## DCGULL (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (TooLFan46n2)*

Well, there's quite a bit of enthusiasm behind my _hoping_ for 300wtq! I understand the reservations and appreciate your doubts, because I don't have the "after" dyno yet. DKline went from a well tuned K03s at 210/240 (yes, I'm rounding) and I had 206/252 on the before dynos.
DKline posted up dyno runs of 223/293after he added a 3" TB exhaust system, which I already have installed. You are right, the HP increase is moderate at 13 but the torque increase is 53 ft/lbs- now that is a very noticeable difference! That is more than just a "chip" and- based on how well it is spread out- changes the dynamic of how the car is driven.
I have an exhaust manifold installed, in addition to the little K04-001 and a brand new 3" DP (old one was a melted hunk of metal inside) so I don't think it is unreasonable to guess that I'll be pretty close to what DKline put down for Tq numbers. Even at that, I'll still see 17Whp and 40 Ft/Lbs of torque! Those are pretty nice ##'s wouldn't you agree? Is it the best HP/ $$ ratio in the world? Nah! But, at the end of the K03s spectrum- where do you go, if you just want a little "more". That is MUCH more than any other part or combination of parts could add to the K03s in a daily driver sort of way.
I have: Samco hoses, a 3" DP, 2.5" Milltek exhaust, a BF! SMIC, a CAI and a hogged out stock intake, a phenolic intake manifold spacer, lightweight and underdrive pulleys...these all work with the K04 and also, these all left me with very little to do to get more out of the K03s.
Personally, I'v never seen a K03s put down to 290wtq- not one. I've never seen (or remembered) a post about one putting down more than my 1 time 260wtq. Is it possible- yes. Is it everyday, I'm not sure. Finally, what had to be done to get it there?
Do I think I could have lemmiwinked a few more HP/tq out of my K03s- yes, I do. Even fresh oil, a clean air filter and new spark plugs would have shown a few more of each and then tune for timing, boost and leave fuel alone (at least on mine!) and I woulda/coulda/shoulda been at the end of a nice and very long run with the K03s!
Dave 


_Modified by DCGULL at 11:29 AM 3-5-2006_


----------



## VW1990CORRADO (Sep 30, 2000)

*Re: (05jettagli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *05jettagli* »_Well you show us 270-290 ft-lbs all day on a handful of K03s and I will believe you there. If you look in the 20th, 337, and GLI forum most of the stock turbos are are 200 whp by 240 ft-lbs. That is about 22whp less and 50 ft-lbs less.

i feel i pretty much maxxed out my ko3s, and was 216whp and 262 ft lbs, on the same dyno as dcgull.
and that was funny, you guys said neuspeed supercharger LOL ROFL HAHA


----------



## DCGULL (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (VW1990CORRADO)*

I can legitimately say that I saw VW1990CORRADO pull those ##'s and I even got a chance for a ride in his whip the same day. It was about as tuned as a car can be. New plugs, fresh oil, clean filter, relatively new stage 1 or 2 clutch with a midweight flywheel, lemmiwinked to perfection- his car was an exemplar of what proper planning, good modifications and proper tuning can do. I think that is about the top of the top of the K03s. But, like he said- there was no place left to go with it. He was done, fini, at the end of the K03s tuning window. Now, the question that some of us face is- what next?
My car has 104,000 miles on it, gets started and driven every day and I need to be able to get repaired in Bangor, ME and Burlington, VT if needed. I don't want pie eyed service techs backing away from the car making the sign of the cross saying "We can't help you" and praying under thier breathe. I'm not shooting for 300 whp or a track star nor am I living 1/4 of mile at a time, so this is enough for me.
VW1990CORRADO may be going in a different direction, as are lots of ppl after reading this thread. I think it's great when someone posts up and its very clear that this won't get them where they are going. Between text and posts, they can be steered away to the proper consideration.
I think that 290-300 wTq is enough for me. I've already posted about torque steer in 4th gear and I have to wonder about driveline durability- even with this simple, bolt on modification. However, that's just me.
Dave


----------



## the awesome (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: (DCGULL)*

mid weight flywheel







its 9 pounds....and ricky doesn't bs, hes after the same goal we all are here...what u have to factor in is that power is a relative term and sure u might hit 270-290 wtq but its a spike in the powerband and is useless for the most part, going big turbo is also another term thrown around, for the most part any turbo bigger then the ko3(s) (which is basically any other turbo in existence lol) is called a "big turbo" but u can go bigger (yes bigger then a ko4) and still maintain both drive-ability and a smooth powerband (one that's actually linear). i mean look at the ko4-020 that's a factory turbo capable of over 250 whp....the point is we have one of the best flowing heads made ever so strap a real turbo on and let it breath...seriously sac up and quit being a bunch of sallys


----------



## DCGULL (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (DubTron41)*

Umm, Ok?








Sally



_Modified by DCGULL at 8:30 PM 3-5-2006_


----------



## drppedfikse (Nov 6, 2004)

*Re: (DubTron41)*

It is nice to dream sometime. I would probably have gone bigger if I wasn't in this spot. I am college student in my Senior year at New Mexico Institute of Mining and Technology. If anyone knows of this it is one of the best schools in the Nation for a handful of degrees. It is also on of the hardest schools also. I put nearly all my time and money into school and anything I spare goes into the car. I also work all summer a lot of overtime just to pay through school. If I had a full time job and not in school I would probably have already bought Stg 3. But making around $6-7k a year after taxes leaves no option for serious $$$ upgrades. We each upgrade for our situations. I live at over 5k ft and I wanted something that would go. Stock was like a dog until I had my chip. And everything I have added as put me a little higher and a little faster. Right now I don't want anymore because I already get in plenty of trouble as is. So enough with the go bigger than K04-01. Some of us here have lives and more to worry about that joining the "BT" crowd.


----------



## the awesome (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: (05jettagli)*

well im proud of you, however being the educated individual that you are i would expect more







...BT is a relative term as i already stated, and if your patient u can piece together a real kit for less then the ko4 "upgrade" 


_Modified by DubTron41 at 7:47 PM 3-5-2006_


----------



## drppedfikse (Nov 6, 2004)

*Re: (DubTron41)*

Well if I could piece together a bigger turbo kit for less than $1100 (which is what I spent on the K04, Manifold, Software, All Gaskets, Shipping, 4Bar FPR, and a few other goodies) then I probably would have. I could go used for that but I have seen that before and will only go new parts. Also why I went this way is because I had presents that led me this way (such software upgrade for free and some other $$$).


----------



## NS_PHATGLI (May 16, 2004)

*Re: (DubTron41)*

Wow this must be some more talking from experience!!!!
ahahaha! ya well ill send you 1100 bones and lets see what kinda crap you can peice me together!!!! lol


----------



## the awesome (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: (DCGULL)*

_Modified by DubTron41 at 5:31 AM 3-7-2006_


----------



## hang10z (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: (DubTron41)*

You guys are both **** http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## drppedfikse (Nov 6, 2004)

*Re: (DubTron41)*

So you pieced together a kit including everything from a turbo, manifold, and software for $1,100 new? If you did then that is great but that doesn't happen everyday without knowing someone in the market. And I somehow doubt you made a quality kit for $1100 if it was anything larger than a K04-01 or highly custom.


----------



## the awesome (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: (05jettagli)*

its not brand new and the kit consists of atp parts and a t3s60


----------



## Volks4eVR (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (DubTron41)*

to ATP http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif and ATP should never be in the same sentence as reliability. As for the K04 001 being a minimal change from a k03s, I had one and now have the other and the change for me and my setup is night and day.


----------



## Dkline (May 16, 2004)

*Re: (Volks4eVR)*

Yes i am sorry the numbers may look like a little different between the two but you really cant compare between them. The ko4 pulls alot longer then the ko3s so not only does it increase hp and tq output even if by a little but extends it threw the entire power band. Now bigger turbos do this also with trade offs and a bigger dent in the pocket. I think this has been said a couple times in this thread but this turbo isn't for everyone however it is a nice upgrade for a decent price. 
Edit - Just out of curiosity does anyone know the highest numbers put out on this turbo for 93 oct and 100 oct? thanks




_Modified by Dkline at 8:07 PM 3-5-2006_


----------



## drppedfikse (Nov 6, 2004)

*Re: (Dkline)*

I just spend sometime searching on here. I didn't go through everything but I went through major dyno threads and through handful of others. I found that the average whp is somewhere around 200. I had a minimum from 180 to 228 on 100 octane. As for the torque I believe it is around 230. I had a minimum of around 214 all the way up to 268 on 100 octane. 
There is a lot of variances because no dyno will ever show the same numbers and similar cars. So it is hard to say when and where the best numbers are produced. Also saying nothing of software and other bolt-ons. It also doesn't add in the correction factors.


----------



## VW1990CORRADO (Sep 30, 2000)

*Re: (Dkline)*

prob 217whp 294 ft lbs downhill dyno







jk offcourse i dont want dave to yell at me like evan


----------



## Pronstar (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: (VW1990CORRADO)*

Now that DCGULL has his issues worked out, I know this is the mild upgrade that I've been looking for.


----------



## YeyeDrive (May 18, 2004)

*Re: (Pronstar)*

Hey just my .02, but.......Lets try to keep this thread going not get it shut down. So who has some good news or something nice to say ?


----------



## SIRWOLFG60 (Nov 7, 2003)

im still waiting to receive my K04-022, manifold,injectors from a dude in N-Y.
Can't wait to install it. I will let you know


----------



## don5504 (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: (SIRWOLFG60)*

I really wish APR made software for the k04-20 series turbo for our cars and not just direct bolt on k04








D


----------



## DCGULL (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (don5504)*

Well, you can lemmiwink or V-tune your software, however, I'm not sure the base maps are all that great. Based on what I've seen, there is a tremendous rich running condition after 5,000 RPM on the APR software. From what little I know, it is another way to cool the EGT's and prolong turbo life.
But, if you are running an APR chip today, you should be able to tune it so it runs better than it does "out of the box", however, with the 020 series, you are running larger injectors which will throw off your fuel maps!
I think Revo, GIAC, Dahlback and Unitronic all offer larger injector software (225TT maps?) which will alow you to run your new set up though!
Good luck and let everyone know what you figure out!
Dave


----------



## SIRWOLFG60 (Nov 7, 2003)

Im not too sure about REVO, I called my local dealer and he said there is no software for K04








Someone can give me a link to download v-tune and lemmiwink please ? Or i have to buy it ?


----------



## DCGULL (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (SIRWOLFG60)*

APR's V-tune is downloadable from this link:
http://www.goapr.com/VW/products/vtune.html
Lemmiwinks is downloadable from this link: 
http://www.vwfixx.com/lemmiwinks.exe 
Hope it helps!
Dave


----------



## SIRWOLFG60 (Nov 7, 2003)

Thanks Dave,
Correct me if im wrong, but V-Tune only work for APR ECU ? Lemmiwink will work wit REVO DPR ecu ?


----------



## DCGULL (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (SIRWOLFG60)*

V-tune works with APR software, but lemmiwinks works with any software! It doesn't matter if it's stock, GIAC, REVO, APR, UNI, Dahlback....
Good luck!


----------



## NS_PHATGLI (May 16, 2004)

*Re: (SIRWOLFG60)*

Ya man to get the ko4 20 software from revo you will need to go thru pro-imports they have the specific program! and for a k04-001 u run the stage 2 4 bar software!


----------



## EuroShowOff (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: (wolfs1eightns)*

those of you with the k04 setup, what is your vacume looking like at idle, and in gear? i'm getting 20-22 in hg at idle and like 29 in gear on the highway....


----------



## Dkline (May 16, 2004)

*Re: (EuroShowOff)*

at idle i get about 20 to 18. I am not shure about the highway tho. I just had a leak down test on my car to.


----------



## EuroShowOff (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: (Dkline)*

usually at startup i'm at 20 with the maf unplugged, then after driving my idle will stay at 25 and cruising in gear i'm at like 29...any other input?


----------



## Outlaw vdub (Dec 6, 2003)

*Re: (EuroShowOff)*

ttt


----------



## drppedfikse (Nov 6, 2004)

*Re: (Outlaw vdub)*

Okay well I finally got some information back from APR on what might my problems be. I had been talking to them and had logged a few things a couple of weeks ago. Well they believe that the MAF is going out and needs to be replaced. I am also probably dealing with some sort of boost leak because I am not getting near enough boost. I think this is partially due to living at over 5k ft elevation. Either way I was told to go over everything this weekend and try and pickup a new MAF or remanufactered one and see if that helps. Tom said from what it looks like I have at least 30 hp and 50 ft-lbs I can gain from fixing these things. That means








Well I will try finding any leaks this weekend but I can't afford to buy a new MAF at least until I get my tax return. Hopefully that isn't too long because that power that he says I can get will be crazy.


----------



## Volks4eVR (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (05jettagli)*

what is your boost now with the problems because my car keeps throwing a low boost code, which I new was going on before the instal but thought it was fixed.


----------



## DCGULL (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (05jettagli)*

Hmmm, are you throwing a code? What was wrong with your logs. (I'm guessing you logged MAF a/f Gps and Millibars of pressure for [email protected] The value that they look for is @ 2,400 millibars with the K04, but, that does not account for your 5,000 foot base elevation! GPS under WOT- I forget the value that is being looked for, but, it was definitely over 180Gps with the software. I think a peak of 210??? But, I'm old and can't remember everything.
Anyways, good luck and text me with the requested blocks, because I've been doing some logging too!
Dave


----------



## 1QuickDub (Aug 11, 2005)

*Re: (DubTron41)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubTron41* »_well im proud of you, however being the educated individual that you are i would expect more







...BT is a relative term as i already stated, and if your patient u can piece together a real kit for less then the ko4 "upgrade" 

_Modified by DubTron41 at 7:47 PM 3-5-2006_

pfft please enlighten us how you can upgrade to a turbo larger than a K04 for less than $1100 that will put out more power/torque than the K04 upgrade. I'm not justifying the K04 upgrade, but $1100 for "real kit"? Come on


----------



## the awesome (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: (1QuickDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1QuickDub* »_pfft please enlighten us how you can upgrade to a turbo larger than a K04 for less than $1100 that will put out more power/torque than the K04 upgrade. I'm not justifying the K04 upgrade, but $1100 for "real kit"? Come on

this question has been asked and replied to already

_Quote, originally posted by *05jettagli* »_So you pieced together a kit including everything from a turbo, manifold, and software for $1,100 new? If you did then that is great but that doesn't happen everyday without knowing someone in the market. And I somehow doubt you made a quality kit for $1100 if it was anything larger than a K04-01 or highly custom.


_Quote, originally posted by *DubTron41* »_its not brand new and the kit consists of atp parts and a t3s60


----------



## drppedfikse (Nov 6, 2004)

*Re: (Volks4eVR)*

Yeah you did I stand corrected. Evan did do a setup that was used for less than $1,100 which is do able. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Either way to answer the other questions I am boosting up to 1.5 bar but only holding about 1.0-1.2 bar in anything but 1st. I am told the requested boost is acurate but the actual is quite a bit lower. I can send logs to those who want to check them over. As for the the MAF I believe Tom told me my highest reading was 155. He said that is way low for that setup and is killing my power. As far as I know I don't have any codes since that last time I checked. I did unplug my MAF just now and noticed a little bit of more power but nothing crazy. I guess I will find out.


----------



## Volks4eVR (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (05jettagli)*

what blocks can I measure these readings guys?


----------



## drppedfikse (Nov 6, 2004)

*Re: (Volks4eVR)*

I think this will tell you what blocks you want to test.
http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-com/cars/vwmkIV.html 
http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-com/cars/index.html 


_Modified by 05jettagli at 4:20 PM 3-8-2006_


----------



## Volks4eVR (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (05jettagli)*

sorry I think I meant groups, you know the number I have to put in to measure these different things. Sorry I am new to vag-com


----------



## IFiONLY (Mar 1, 2004)

if anybody's interested, i have a kinetic mani for sale, never used. figured i'd post over here too. my K04 just had enough and its on to bigger things now. nev


----------



## DCGULL (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (IFiONLY)*

Ohhh, what a great way to work the deal even lower than posted prices. Here's the thread to the FS: item from IfIonly.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2490548
Dave


----------



## DCGULL (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (DCGULL)*

Dyno scheduled for tomorrow moring @ 9:15am. I'll need someone to post up (since I lack the skilz to do it myself!) the results. Should be interesting though.
Dave
P.S. Fuel econ is very close to 30 on this last tank of gas, temp have been a bit milder (30's most of the week...)


----------



## Dkline (May 16, 2004)

*Re: (DCGULL)*

I can post the dynos for you







I am looking forward to the resluts and the ones after with the usrt.


----------



## DCGULL (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (Dkline)*

I'm really frustrated. I finally get some dybo time and I have to be in a truama case in the morning! Last second, teenager, open broken jaw!
So, unless I can control space and time, I'll need to be in two places at the same time- separated by 40 miles. Actually, I may just go to the dyno early, strap it on, pull down 3 quick runs have the orignal already on it and lay it over anyways. The case will need to be prepped, anesthetized and open before I get there!
Business or pleasure....Hmmm, tough call on a Saturday morning...
Dave


----------



## VW1990CORRADO (Sep 30, 2000)

*Re: (DCGULL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DCGULL* »_I'm really frustrated. I finally get some dybo time and I have to be in a truama case in the morning! Last second, teenager, open broken jaw!
So, unless I can control space and time, I'll need to be in two places at the same time- separated by 40 miles. Actually, I may just go to the dyno early, strap it on, pull down 3 quick runs have the orignal already on it and lay it over anyways. The case will need to be prepped, anesthetized and open before I get there!
Business or pleasure....Hmmm, tough call on a Saturday morning...
Dave 

i heard youre just too scared to go.


----------



## DCGULL (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (VW1990CORRADO)*

truth








05jettagli- I sent a log of block 115 tonight for you to compare. The differences between ours is staggering. I ran up to 191.5 g/s and 2,400+ millibar, and my variance between requested and actual was very small. Hope it helps- still don't know how altitude impacts it though.








Dave 


_Modified by DCGULL at 7:29 PM 3-10-2006_


----------



## Pronstar (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: (DCGULL)*

Move the surgery to the dyno shop.
Problem solved.


----------



## beachball6 (Apr 22, 2003)

dont hate on the ko4 and a .71 gear swap. i def have a top end. i loved it today on the highway, but this is the ko4-20.


----------



## 337AB (Sep 14, 2004)

*Re: (beachball6)*

Well guys I finally got my software upgrade yesterday, and I can not be happier with the performance. This is exactly what I was looking for and what I expected. The ride of my car can not be better. The car rides soooo smoothly; it pulls a lot harder and feels incredible. I really can not express enough thanks to Clay "Rippenralf" from Kinetic, who hooked me. I did not want to thank him until everything was all said and done, and I myself was convinced this was a good product. Daily drivers looking for a bolt-on upgrade look no further... This is what you want. A perfect way to describe this uprgade is like getting you car chipped for the first time again. When the car was stock and I got chipped for the first time, I could not of been happier. Now the k04+software  is equal to the gain from getting the car chipped for the first time (proportionally speaking). A couple of my buddies let me be the test mule, and lets just say they are impressed and ordering the turbo for themselves
Once again, Clay is the man and if you are on the fence about this upgrade, do it... AND BUY IT FROM CLAY!!!!
THis is free advertising for him because he really deserves it!!!!
Thanks for reading, and enjoy the weekend!!
-Adrian
I want to stress that this upgrade does not do wonders, dont expect real BT results. Expect the perfect around town car!!!


----------



## NS_PHATGLI (May 16, 2004)

Clay is the man!! my k04 and Manifold is on its way wensday!!!
cant wait!!! best customer Service EVER!!
hey 337ab what software u using?


----------



## 337AB (Sep 14, 2004)

*Re: (wolfs1eightns)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wolfs1eightns* »_
hey 337ab what software u using?

APR... just smooth power... I want to find some one with v-tune around me


----------



## DCGULL (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (337AB)*

Well, the link to the download is here : http://www.goapr.com/VW/products/vtune.html but, you'll need a laptop and a Vag-Com connector (or something similar).
There's a link at the top of the Vag-Com forum which listed ppl who have Vag-com's listed by state. If you don't have one, check there and see if someone has one nearby! Oops, here's the Vag-Com locator: http://www.steve-hall.com/cgi-bin/VAG-Locator.pl 
Good luck!
Dave


----------



## Dkline (May 16, 2004)

*Re: (DCGULL)*

I have to head down to jersy some time soon for my LSD and stuff maybe we can link up. I blew up my lap top : / but have the cable and apr vtune on cd if ya have a lap top


----------



## 337AB (Sep 14, 2004)

*Re: (Dkline)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dkline* »_I have to head down to jersy some time soon for my LSD and stuff maybe we can link up. I blew up my lap top : / but have the cable and apr vtune on cd if ya have a lap top









No need to come to me... if you help me out i will come to you... I will shoot you a phone call tomorrow


----------



## 337AB (Sep 14, 2004)

*Re: (337AB)*

By the way...
I dont have a boost gauge, and just installed a forge 007 DV. What do you guys with apr k04 software boost to? or an even more specific question, what color spring should I use in the DV: yellow or blue.
(yellow is used with 15-23 psi and blue is used for 23-30) Anyone help me out please...
Thanks


----------



## Dkline (May 16, 2004)

*Re: (337AB)*

Well usually its around 18 to 23. I think with my vtune settings im going a little higher.
Well i brought it up because i am going down to Jersey soon (haven't set date yet) for my LSD and vf mounts and figured if i was near by i would zip threw only takes like two secs to set the vtune settings








Also check the regional forums for get togethers and se if there is any by you. One of them should have vag and all ya have to do is DL vtune on a cd and bring it with ya if they do not have it takes two secs.
Atm i have to run a cable out my window for my vag : / because of the loss of my laptop haha lots of cord.


----------



## 337AB (Sep 14, 2004)

*Re: (Dkline)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dkline* »_Well usually its around 18 to 23. I think with my vtune settings im going a little higher.
Well i brought it up because i am going down to Jersey soon (haven't set date yet) for my LSD and vf mounts and figured if i was near by i would zip threw only takes like two secs to set the vtune settings








Also check the regional forums for get togethers and se if there is any by you. One of them should have vag and all ya have to do is DL vtune on a cd and bring it with ya if they do not have it takes two secs.
Atm i have to run a cable out my window for my vag : / because of the loss of my laptop haha lots of cord.

Lets def meet up.. I will throw you some cash as well...


----------



## DCGULL (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (337AB)*

Good news, bad news. Good news: Made it to the dyno this AM, strapped it on and did 2 quick runs. Goodes news: made it to the surgery in time to be of service too.
Bad news: Got 215/262. Oops, I probably could have gotten that out of the little K03s with lemmiwinks....
Dave
Gotta get my son, upload the dyno and find someone to post 'er up!


----------



## Dkline (May 16, 2004)

*Re: (DCGULL)*

As promised the dyno results for DCGULL 








Seems a little weird hopefully we get some more dynos on here to figure this out.


----------



## DCGULL (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (Dkline)*

Dyno notes: both are SAE corrected and both have ZERO smoothing.
This run is BLUE: 49.64 degrees F, 29.86 in-Hg, Humidity 35%, SAE:0.95 *Max HP=215.93, Max Tq=261.10*
K03s run is RED: 57.28 degrees F, 29.71 in-Hg, Humidity 39%, SAE: 0.97 *Max HP=206.27, Max Tq=251.76 *
Now, I used a "downhill" dyno, used the "tailwind effect" by putting the fans at the rear of the car for extra push. I removed all extra weight from the car: rear seats, spare tire, loose carpet, owners manual & CDs, pedal covers & shiftboot cover, gum wrappers coffee cups... I turned in the rear view mirrors and removed the antenna to improve aerodynamics. I used a midget dwarf to do the run- at 66Lbs soaking wet- it was a HUGE weight savings. I removed $1,600 from my wallet (it took a few weeks, but I did it!) I figure all of these things alone added the 10/10 that I got.








Any ideas? The only thing I can see is that the curve is virtually identical to the original plus a few Hp/Tq in small spikes.
Dave
P.S. My "read" of this dyno is very insightful. I see much in money saved down the road. There is no need for the "Stage I" clutch or G60 flywheel, nor is there a need for a LSD, as there isn't enough power to get out of its own way. Also, since there is such a small Hp/Tq increase, there will be no need to install a longer 5th gear for highway cruising. Since shifting won't really help, I don't need to get the DeiselGeek side to side reduction kit, nor the B & M short shifter either! Wow! I'm just grateful to save all of that money. Maybe I can take up stamp collecting or something instead.










_Modified by DCGULL at 4:26 PM 3-11-2006_


----------



## NS_PHATGLI (May 16, 2004)

ouch that hurts!! oh well im still doign im still doing mine ive seen enuff k04s puting out 220 or more!! so im in!


----------



## VW1990CORRADO (Sep 30, 2000)

*Re: (wolfs1eightns)*

big turbo it now?


----------



## DCGULL (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (VW1990CORRADO)*

If that was directed to me, please see my signature. If you just forgot the proper way to address me- the answer is no! I'm afraid of power, it scares me a little.
Dave








Who says rice isn't good for you?


----------



## Dkline (May 16, 2004)

*Re: (DCGULL)*

wish the other guys doing the ko4 would get to a dyno also. How is everyone else coming along?


----------



## VW1990CORRADO (Sep 30, 2000)

*Re: (Dkline)*

i have to bust your balls dave thats all. my obligaion.


----------



## NS_PHATGLI (May 16, 2004)

Ill have mine up when I finsih all my **** to the car! and Ill be using Revo stage 2!


----------



## DCGULL (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (wolfs1eightns)*

Ricky, you and about 3 other ppl have an _obligation_ to go off on me about this. I'd make a list but it really doesn't matter!
I checked the APR website and saw that my wheel numbers correspond almost to flywheel (crank) numbers they posted. So, the truth is- I got what they said I would.
But, it isn't enough. I don't think it's about adding more "bolt ons" and I certainly don't think its about airflow restrictions at this low level of Hp/Tq. So, its time to pull out the laptop, charge up the battery and hook it up to lemmiwinks or V-tune.
I have the Snow performance H20/meth injection system to reduce intake temps, increase octane and lower EGT's and in cyliner temps. I have a very blingy USRT SRI intake manifold that has partially radiused short ram "stacks" in the single stage plenum, which may add a few ponies to the mix.
But, I would like to get opinions on the dyno. The A/f ratio is substantially different between the two and the spikes on the blue (K04) seem to be greater and may indicate timing pull. Any considered thoughts would be appreciated. I'd hate to turn up the boost or the timing only to have it pulled out in large chunks because I'm already at the safe outer limits.
Thanks for not going off too much and hopefully I can get more with the manifold and the h20/meth injection. I have scheduled my next dyno for March 25th, where I will use "stock" settings for the K04 with the manifold and then try to tune in the water injection for a few more runs.
Dave


----------



## no-BUG-me (Jun 27, 2004)

*Re: (DCGULL)*

What it looks like to me on that dyno graph is the K03s boost spiked, then dropped a bit, and the K04 looks like it held the boost 
and therefore a little more torque through the midrange.
Is this software as aggressive as K03s software?
Does it spike to like 22psi then taper to redline?
Or is it a lower spike, but holds more psi towards redline?


----------



## DCGULL (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (no-BUG-me)*

The K03s (red) was very aggressive, spiked over 20 and held 18 and dropped to about 15 over 5,000 RPMs. The software file was "aware" of the SMIC (Actually read it as FMIC) and it was also told that it had a dual intake plenum intake manifold for the winter months. It's Dahlback software and it ran incredibly smoothly in my car, had a great A/F and was well tuned.
The Blue (K04) is the "stock" APR K04-001 V2.01 test pipe software, without being V-tuned and it spikes to 24, holds at 22, eases to 20 and goes to 18 from 5,200 up to redline.
What's interesting and doesn't show on the dyno, is the fact that it pulls like a diesel from 1,600 RPM's without complaint, up any and every hill I've gotten near. I am really surpised at how close the spool and power lines run on both turbos, but love the mid-range on this K04.
Dave


----------



## no-BUG-me (Jun 27, 2004)

*Re: (DCGULL)*

How it feels and if it makes you happy is all that matters.
Numbers are just that, and they don't always show how the car will behave on the road. If it pulls harder that's what you wanted anyway.
Plus you have yet to tweak with the v-tune, that should make those numbers higher.


----------



## VW1990CORRADO (Sep 30, 2000)

*Re: (no-BUG-me)*

log block 020 from 1500-redline in 3rd. make sure it doesnt go above 5. i like to keep my pull 3 and under.


----------



## SIRWOLFG60 (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: (VW1990CORRADO)*

I've receive my K04-022, manifold, and Injectors.








I will have to build a downpipe tho.
I will be running REVO stage 2 or 3 and 4bar FPR with those injectors.
I currently have a FMIC, cat back 2.5 magnaflow, CAI, DV forge. Can't wait to install it. Do you know if there is a big difference between the K04-001 and 02X ?
Here is my stuff


----------



## DCGULL (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (SIRWOLFG60)*

There is a HUGE difference between the -001 and any of the -02x's. The turbo is very different and flows much more air. Based on all of the threads I've read, 280/300 is not out of the question with a good tune.
I sense happiness in you in the near future...IMHO that is!








Dave


----------



## SIRWOLFG60 (Nov 7, 2003)

HUGE difference ? hummm sure about it ? there might a litle difference, 
but HUGE ?


----------



## DCGULL (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (SIRWOLFG60)*

Well, the use of the word HUGE in caps is a subjective word and the measurement is not specific either. And remember, it is only one man's humble opinion. Please, get others.








But the K04-001 has, at best (maybe? If you believe T-Boys dyno run?), about 245 Whp and maybe 300 Tqs. The K04-02x can do 280/300. In my eyes that's a HUGE difference, not a big difference, if you catch my drift.
Dave


----------



## VW1990CORRADO (Sep 30, 2000)

*Re: (DCGULL)*

dave needs to set his goals higher.


----------



## DCGULL (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (VW1990CORRADO)*

That is exactly what all of my teachers said!


----------



## SIRWOLFG60 (Nov 7, 2003)

anyway, in my opinion, 250 whp is more than enough for a FWD car.


----------



## beachball6 (Apr 22, 2003)

the ko4-20 rocks i love it. at 4000ish it gets up and goes on the highway. with my .71 at 110 pulls just like it would at 80mph. im sensing im gonna be a retard one of these days and hit 140+.
bottom line lots of fun. the power band is a world of difference and take some getting use to.


----------



## stirfriedx9 (Apr 23, 2005)

*Re: (beachball6)*

Just out of curiousity, is there a difference in spool time between a k04-01 and a K04-20? If so, what is the difference? And, does a t3S60 spool as fast as a K04-20? If not, what is the spool time on a T3S60?


----------



## VW1990CORRADO (Sep 30, 2000)

*Re: (stirfriedx9)*

just glancing at some 020 logs from dcgull, hes def pulling alot of timing. 10.5 at times. i tune mine for 3-4 max.
if anyone could graph his logs to post up that would rule.


----------



## NS01GTI (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (SIRWOLFG60)*

Definitely looks like it's time to start playing around with Vtune. I say do it on the dyno. 
I know when I first APR 91 oct without Vtune I could keep up with any of the local chipped 1.8Ts. Then with about 110% boost it was a totally different story.
Give it a whirl man.


----------



## Dkline (May 16, 2004)

*Re: (NS01GTI)*

Haha you can always bring it up to 130% and spike to 27 hold 25 but i wouldn't recommend it.
Yea its wierd DCGULL should at least be able to run 1.5 advance. I am looking forward to what ya guys find out.


----------



## DCGULL (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (Dkline)*

I'm not comfortable turning up the wick yet! There is some pretty heavy timing pull and the outside temps are a mere 11 C (51F). That's way too much for this set up right now. Others tune for 3 or less at WOT in 3rd gear...I'm seeing 10.5!
So, until I get it sorted out, I'm running a little conservative. I'm thinking catch can vented into the atmosphere and maybe even a wideband (Eeks! that's money that doesn't ADD Hp/Tq!) and a gauge to match.
However, until I understand why I'm pulling so much timing (before heat soak can kick in) I've got to take it easy.
Like Ricky asked, can anyone graph comma delimited stuff? I know I can't (actually, just haven't tried yet) but someone may already be a star and I'm willing to share.








Dave


----------



## VW1990CORRADO (Sep 30, 2000)

*Re: (DCGULL)*

dont vent to atmosphere, the vacuum in the system helps seal the rings.


----------



## Pronstar (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: (DCGULL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DCGULL* »_I'm thinking catch can vented into the atmosphere 

Unless you can alter your tune for this, I think venting air that has already been metered (via the MAF) will richen you up a bit when it vents...removing air that the car expects to be there. At any rate, can cause funky A/F readings.
They can also be messy.
Do you have a catch can?
I run them on my truck (different animal but big blow-by issues under boost), just bought cheapie air/oil separators from Home Depot.


_Modified by Pronstar at 8:56 PM 3-12-2006_


----------



## DCGULL (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (Pronstar)*

To be completely honest, I am unsure what the issue is. The catch can theory is to prevent excessive blow by recirculating in through the intake.
It could be something else is wrong, but at these low temps, it is unusual to have such high knock readings due to hot intake air. I ran block 11 and the air temps are reasonable, above ambient but not way above it.
So, I don't really know what is causing the knock on the "stock" chip settings. It could be the underdrive and lighweight pulleys for all I know. But, A/f is a little high (working Cat may be that though) and knock is already pulling timiing.
I'm thinking out loud really. But, this falls in line with other installers too. If there was something weak prior to the install, it becomes more apparent aferwards!
Dave


----------



## VW1990CORRADO (Sep 30, 2000)

*Re: (DCGULL)*

for one you NEED to change your pcv valve. its junk. i told you that last OCT. oil all under your intake from that.


----------



## DCGULL (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (VW1990CORRADO)*

Oh, I thought you said that I didn't because you had seen ones much worse than mine? I thought re described one where oil was actually leaking from all the connections- unlike mine which was pretty clean and unmolested?
But, I'm old and slow and that may not have been what you meant.
Ricky, that gives me a place to start. I'm guessing that I can get one at ECS tuning and save a few bucks from a dealer...
Dave


----------



## SIRWOLFG60 (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: (VW1990CORRADO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW1990CORRADO* »_for one you NEED to change your pcv valve. its junk. 

Do you mean the Diverter Valve ?


----------



## Volks4eVR (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (SIRWOLFG60)*

Hey guys, I need your input on some issues I am having.
1. My boost peaks at around 17 on a good day and then tapers down.
2. When I change the boost value with V-tune the boost reading on my guage does not change it stays at 17 and tapers down.
3. I keep getting a Boost Pressure Regulation: Control Range Not Reached.
Now I still feel a big difference from the k03s and the k04 but I know I had this problem before when I had the k03s but thought it was fixed.
I changed the N75 valve to a new stock one, changed to a forge 007 DV from stock and did a pressure test with no sign of leaks. The only thing the tech could tell me at the time was that maybe the k03s was going but that is out the window because the k04 installed is new and the code is still coming back.
The car has only 28,000 miles and drives and feels ok, the only thing I notice is a very slight rough idle sometimes where the rpm's may jump from time to time


----------



## VW1990CORRADO (Sep 30, 2000)

*Re: (SIRWOLFG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SIRWOLFG60* »_
Do you mean the Diverter Valve ?

no i mean what i typed.


----------



## Mimi03GTI (Oct 21, 2002)

What is the ideal boost our KO4's should be holding? I'm not talking about the spike, just after that. Mine seems to hold 22 then gradually declines. Do you think holding 20 is ideal for our turbos? And maybe 22 is pushing more air than it should? I know when it gets down to below 15 psi at 6000 rpms, it seems to be ok. But if it is holding higher than 15 psi at 6000, then the car gets an overboost and it drops quickly to 5 psi. That is why I have to run a MBC parallel with my N75. Anyone having the same problem? This is with my APR KO4 software. Thanks.


_Modified by Mimi03GTI at 2:12 PM 3-13-2006_


----------



## Dkline (May 16, 2004)

*Re: (Mimi03GTI)*

My ko4 seems to do the same maybe just a bit higher because of my vtune settings 
I have to check my vag but i do not think i have any over boost codes. I do not hit limp mode ether at one point i have held as high as 25psi with a spike to around 27 without limp that was just once tho and i changed it right after because in my opinion that's just to high for the little ko4 plus i do not want to destroy it : )
I do not know the most efficient boost setting for the ko4 tho and i also do not run a mbc or ebc.


----------



## DCGULL (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (Dkline)*

I wanted to take my specific knock issue off of this thread, so I created a new thread in the 1.8t tech forum requesting help and advice. This will keep this thread specific to the K04 upgrade and not have misdirected posts.
Dave


----------



## OnTheGreen (Nov 11, 2001)

*Re: (DCGULL)*

Hello all,
It looks like I have a chance to pickup a K04-022, TT manifold, TT injectors for pretty cheap.
Now hunting the other parts I would need to install in my 05 GLI, this is what I have found.
Need- Prices are Approx.
Audi TT225 MAF housing $ ?
4-bar FPR $40.00
Samco 225 TT TIP $175.00
Install kit from K04 turbos.com $38.00
Exhaust Up Pipe from K04 Turbos.com $322.05
K04 upper inner cooler pipe for K04 Turbos.com $341.00
Upper Inner Cooler Reducer Pipe $47.50
Water Line kit for Pro-Imports $72.75
Oil Line Kit for Pro Imports $72.00
APR K04 software $199.00 (I have APR already)
Total around $1300.00 or so plus some clamps.
Does this look correct?

*Question*
With the kit from 20VT http://www.20vt.com/MKIV%20Jet...g.htm
There is no mention of the upper inner cooler pipe, which is mentioned in the kit from k04turbos.com. Unless the 20VT "custom boost feed pipe" is also know as the upper inner cooler pipe.
*Question* 
From K04turbos.com the complete kit is $2100 and change.
Now when I calculated out the parts I needed, listed above and the parts I potentially will have, the parts come out $1100 listed above with no software plus Turbo $999, Manifold $420, Injectors, $250 coming out to around $2600.00
Why are the parts more than the kit? Should it not be the same broken down? Or did I miss something?
*Question*
Looking at both parts list, are the stock water and oil lines off a 225TT re usable in the install in my car, or do I need the new lines?
*20vt Parts List*
KKK KO4(023) Turbo
Audi 225TT Exhaust Manifold
Audi 225TT Injectors
Audi 225TT 3inch MAF Sensor
Bosch 4bar FPR
Audi 225TT Samco TIP
High Quality Copper Gaskets
Custom Boost Feed pipe
*K04 Turbos.com Parts List*
K04-20 series Turbo 
Exhaust manifold 
Exhaust up-pipe 
Oil & Water lines 
Upper intercooler pipe 
Lower intercooler pipe reducer 
Samco Turbo inlet hose w/ adaptor 
3" MAF 
4-bar FPR 
380cc injectors w/ spacers and longer bolts 
Hardware (nuts, bolts, gaskets etc) 
*Question*
Exhaust Up Pipe from K04 Turbos.com $322.05
K04 upper inner cooler pipe for K04 Turbos.com $341.00
These two parts are killing me price wise, is there any other way around using them? 
And any other thing I missed to help cut cost in any way would be great. I have a lift to do the work and a pro mechanic to help me with the job, so labor is free.
Thanks for your time and help.
Bryan


----------



## pncstod (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: (SIRWOLFG60)*

Just installed my KO4-01 and my Forge Turbo Inlet pipe last night. I am psyched that its done







Gonna do the sofware tuning today with lemmiwinks, Revo and Vag today. Did one run with the revo backed off to 15 psi and it felt pretty decent. It was getting late so we only did one run. Seemed to pull as hard as the k03 with revo cranked up. I will post back later today when we are done tuning. So far i am happy with the results from the little K04










_Modified by pncstod at 7:23 AM 3-18-2006_


----------



## DCGULL (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (pncstod)*

On The Green- great post! That is a ton of information on the K04-022 and gives a great break down of kit prices vs. item prices. The way to save some dough is to search for "used" but complete systems in the classifieds- when I started searching, there were at least 2 and some were archeived too!
Your prices are pretty much what I've seen both individually and as a kit, so, you've doen your research. There are a few folks who have gone out and bought them and they have posted up here. I would contact slogls because he has a complete "used"kit- uninstalled at his house. Maybe he'd be motivated to sell it to you for a reasonable amount of money so he can go BT! (He was an early and often poster in this thread).
Another happy customer with SIRWOLFG60! Once you V-tune or lemmiwink, let us know!
Dave
P.S. I lost my "fast" (Blew a boost line???) so now I'm back to stock in the way my car drives- oh, and its loud too at WOT!


----------



## SIRWOLFG60 (Nov 7, 2003)

Of course i will let you know !! My winter beater died yesterday so i might take my rado out of the garage sooner.
OnTheGreen : i don't think you will need to run 4 bar because the TT injectectors are [email protected] and [email protected] !!! 440 will be a litle high ?? Im not planning to install a 4bar. I will first run 3bar and see what the A/F looks like on the dyno. For the water line, maybe call AUDI dealer and get a better price ? Or you can custom make it. For the Upper Inner Cooler Reducer Pipe and the K04 upper inner cooler pipe for K04 , what you can do is take measure and ask a machine shop to make a reducer. I am pretty sure it will be cheaper.
I heard that inlet pipe (from the aire intake to the turbo) can be heated a litle and stetch and it will fit on the turbo with patience.
ps: sorry for my bad english


_Modified by SIRWOLFG60 at 6:19 PM 3-18-2006_


----------



## OnTheGreen (Nov 11, 2001)

*Re: (DCGULL)*

Thanks for the reply SIRWOLFG60 and DCGULL
I'll look for a whole kit, but for what I "think" I can get the OEM parts for it will be worth getting them. I want to slowly buy all the parts as money allows. 
So I can eliminate the 4 bar for now.
I'll keep hunting for info and post what I learn as I start the build. Thanks for the great thread
I'll contact slogls and see what he says.
Bryan


_Modified by OnTheGreen at 5:52 PM 3-18-2006_


----------



## SIRWOLFG60 (Nov 7, 2003)

I am wondering wich spark plugs should I buy ?
Should I buy the stock VW spark plug from the dealer or go with another brand ?
I am slowly buying all I need to build this setup. I've ordered manifold gasket, turbo gasket, bolts, water lines, oil lines, New oil, oil filter.
BTW ,, what OIL do you recommend. I normaly use oil from VW syntec.


_Modified by SIRWOLFG60 at 3:27 PM 3-20-2006_


----------



## Outlaw vdub (Dec 6, 2003)

*Re: (SIRWOLFG60)*

You will definitly need a 4bar fpr if you are using the ko4 APR software. I use the stock plugs gapped at .028 and that works the best. Do not get colder plugs because it will idle like complete crap. As for the oil, 5w40 sythetic is all you need.




_Modified by Outlaw vdub at 5:30 PM 3-20-2006_


----------



## SIRWOLFG60 (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: (Outlaw vdub)*

I will run REVO stage 3. The same at pro-imports.com
Theire kit doesnt includ a 4bar, just TT225 injectors... wich are [email protected] I will see, i might add a 4 bar.
As for the Plugs, I've ordered plugs from my buddy and he is a part re-seller for Audi. What he sold me are 4 BOSCH FR7DPP33 plugs.
I will do some research on it.


----------



## DCGULL (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (SIRWOLFG60)*

Fixed the boost pipe leak, still spiking to 24PSI and tapering to about 20, but still pulling timing? Replaced MAF, installed a new Green top coolant sensor, cleaned and re-installed the iat, have not installed the 1 heat range cooler plugs (but not misfiring at all!)...
Any ideas?
Dave


----------



## edisonr (Oct 24, 2003)

*Re: (DCGULL)*

Try the colder plugs. I was pulling a ton of timing with my REVO software until I changed the plugs. This is with my K03s.
I'm keeping an eye in this thread, since K04 upgrade would be perfect for me, You can beat OEM reliability and smoothness.


----------



## speedshifter (Nov 25, 2004)

*Re: (Pronstar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hetzen* »_I'd like to post this message I just sent to someone. It covers what you need to do to put a K04, or what most do, starting with a bone stock car vs. what it costs to do a big turbo upgrade.
700 for 93 oct k04 program.
1000 for turboback
200 for inlet
800 for fmic
50 mbc
120 dv
130 cai
750 k04
100 boost gauge
200 vf mount
Add about 150 or so for misc stuff, oil/filter, spark plugs and that stuff during the install.
Comes out to about 4,200, but let's call it 4,000 even.
Now big turbo...
T3/T4 50 trim -600
Manifold - 300
Downpipe - 400
Wastegate - 200
Cat-back - 600
Intercooler - 800
Inlet with filter and 3in maf - 200
Oil lines - 150
Software - 900
Boost gauge - 100
MBC - 50
DV - 120
VF mount - 200
Pump/injctors - 300
Add 250 for misc stuff.
We get 5170, so let's say 5,200. You saved 1,200$. You get 240 wheel hp on 93 (doubtful) and I get 350whp on 93.

_Modified by Hetzen at 6:47 PM 2-8-2006_


_Quote, originally posted by *Pronstar* »_








It seems to me that a lot of these items are "nice to have" for any setup, but not "required to have" for the basic K-04-001 swap...am I missing something here?
I agree that that peak power will be less than many other turbo swaps. But I'm looking for a fatter torque curve, in addition to a modest peak hp increase. Assuming I can do it without EVERYTHING Hetzen mentions...My plan is just the turbo, FPR and program, all on a factory-stock car. I'll upgrade the SMIC as well, not sure if now or in a little while...
Not saying that this is the case here, as I'm certain a larger turbo will spank a K04 car. But I've seen several WRX and Evos with huge peak numbers get beaten at the track (both quarter mile and road course) by another WRX or Evos with a lot less peak power, but more-usable torque curves. Sure, there's some driver skill at play. But check the mags also, their drivers are somewhat consistent...The Vishnu-modded Evos are very quick but tend not to have gigantic peak numbers. Again, not saying that's the case here with our VWs, but there is something to be said, from an enjoyment standpoint, in driving a little little car with a [email protected] torque curve.
Also, I'd be stoked if my little sleeper GTI pulled a 350Z or E36 M3. Even if I wasn't running away from it. I don't think that's sad at all.
FYI - Global Motorsports wants $550 for the turbo and FPR install. I'll likely have a vendor of mine do it for me for a nominal cost, like $100 or so... Global is one of those shops that charges an install fee for flashing your ECU, but they will waive this if you have them install the turbo and FPR.

No your not missing something. All listed parts in Hetzen's post are not necessary for a K04-001 but nice to have. His post provides a general picture of an overall cost associated with modifing our cars in 2 different directions. However there are some variables that should be accounted for as well as case by case scenerios. Here are a few:
Some, not all people that venture away from the total stock platform modify in stages, so the actual felt absorbation rate of total cost in changing from the stock turbo to something other is not as evident as saying $4000 or $5200 at face value. For those that mod in stages and I'm one, The historical cost in yesterday's dollars equal $4000 or $5,200, not today's dollars. There are those that have the means to swing out $4000, or $5,200 in one sitting for their car, I'm not one.
I'm an advocate of the do it yourself work unless you don't have the expertise, the right tools for the job, or the people/ resource connections to perform the job RIGHT. If you happen to take your car to a shop, it will cost less to install a K04-001 (with necessary support hardware), then a T3/T4 (with necessary support hardware.) Also with the power of of a T3/T4 one typically should consider upgrading the clutch if you have a std., or beefing up the gears in the tranny if you have a tiptronic. The engine is more forgiving with a K04-001 if for some odd ball reason one happens to mis-shift while at traveling at higher speeds. More to futuristically consider with a high horsepower 320+ whp/ 300+ torque turbo set up, would be upgraded engine internals, clutch/ gears, fuel rail, less gas mileage, proper intercooler to handle the high pressure, and the frequency maintenance rate to keep a high hp/ high tq turbo setup in form over the life you own the vehicle. The life cost will be less than owning a K04-001 vehicle unless you blow K04-001 on a regural basis. Our MK4s are foreign (even if some where assembled in Mexico). If things start to break, fixing and obtaining replacement parts will cost, its not like fixing a high horsepower ford or chevy. And physics will say the tendancy for something to fail or break will be higher with increase force and power when keeping all other constants the same. 
It's important when thinking about upgrading from a K03 or K03s to not just think about the cost to acquire your setup, but also the supporting hardware, and maintenance cost. I have two friends that proudly own Big Turbo setups VWs. Their cars are phenominal at the track and on open highway. But they tune and make adjustments regularly. You have to pay to play big, and maintain to stay big.


----------



## beachball6 (Apr 22, 2003)

gti with ko4-20 owns s4 75-125/130 i was like









edited for smile face change


_Modified by beachball6 at 1:20 PM 3-25-2006_


----------



## 337AB (Sep 14, 2004)

*Re: (DCGULL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DCGULL* »_Fixed the boost pipe leak, still spiking to 24PSI and tapering to about 20, but still pulling timing? Replaced MAF, installed a new Green top coolant sensor, cleaned and re-installed the iat, have not installed the 1 heat range cooler plugs (but not misfiring at all!)...
Any ideas?
Dave









Where did you find the boost leak Dave? I think I might have the same problem...


----------



## DCGULL (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (337AB)*

Its on the charge pipe, which is covered by a heat shield. It's next to the TIP, behind the cylinder head. Flip the cover up, unsnap the cover and make sure the connection is tight. Mine had blown off, but, wasn't noticeable until full boost.
Dave


----------



## Volks4eVR (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (DCGULL)*

Hey Guys,
it looks like I finally found out what my problem was after doing 2 presure test's and changing the n75 valve. My car was always throwing the Boost Pressure Regulation: Control Range Not Reached code and spiking at 17psi holding around 14 psi.
Well after a couple of days at the shop I got the car back and it's spiking at 22psi and holding at 20psi at 99% in v-tune. The car feels even better then when I first got the KO4 installed because it is actually operating at the boost level that the ECU is asking for.
Now for the culprit of my little problem and maybe one of you can shed some light as to why a bad map sensor, which I am told is located on the IC, can cause this kind of problem and have my turbo not boost as high as the ECU wants it to and throw that code.
So far I have done several logs and everyting looks good, requested vs actual are very very close, timing looks good and the best part is I am not getting that damn Boost Pressure Regulation: Control Range Not Reached code anymore.
I cross my fingers and hope the problem is fixed, for now though I am enjoying my new found boost and the K04.


----------



## BLKMJC (Jun 21, 2005)

umm to make you guys with the ko4's feel better, we recently had a dyno day in Sydney Australia and there were 3 KO4 cars there.
You guys get around 210-220 hp at the wheels from your Ko4 setups.... the guys here got -
car1 - 175hp
car2- 170hp
car3- 201hp....
and they were happy with these results! So 220hp at the wheels is very good, dont know why us aussies would be getting much smaller amounts as the kits come from US/Europe, maybe bcos we are using the older AGU engines?
BLKMJC


----------



## SloJTI (Oct 29, 2005)

*Re: (BLKMJC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BLKMJC* »_dont know why us aussies would be getting much smaller amounts as the kits come from US/Europe, maybe bcos we are using the older AGU engines?BLKMJC

What dyno was used during your testing? If it was a mustang dyno, the hp #'s are good for a k04.


----------



## BLKMJC (Jun 21, 2005)

mdx i think


----------



## NS_PHATGLI (May 16, 2004)

Finally got started on my Project Ko4 GLI!
heres the link of the Intercooler install and TIP, nextweek will be the k04 and manifold!
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2522337


_Modified by wolfs1eightns at 2:27 PM 3-27-2006_


----------



## bmxp (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: (wolfs1eightns)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wolfs1eightns* »_Finally got started on my Project Ko4 GLI!
heres the link of the Intercooler install and TIP, nextweek will be the k04 and manifold!
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...id=25

cool...the 337/20th ae forum....















Fixed it for ya
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2522337


----------



## drppedfikse (Nov 6, 2004)

*Re: (wolfs1eightns)*

I saw your link on that. How do you link that intercooler? I am not a fan of the piping but I like how it is long and not tall where it can't really cool well. I guess you will see how that works with the K04 soon enough.


----------



## Richard Head 2632 (Oct 30, 2005)

*Re: (BLKMJC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BLKMJC* »_umm to make you guys with the ko4's feel better, we recently had a dyno day in Sydney Australia and there were 3 KO4 cars there.
You guys get around 210-220 hp at the wheels from your Ko4 setups.... the guys here got -
car1 - 175hp
car2- 170hp
car3- 201hp....
and they were happy with these results! So 220hp at the wheels is very good, dont know why us aussies would be getting much smaller amounts as the kits come from US/Europe, maybe bcos we are using the older AGU engines?
BLKMJC

elivation?!


----------



## BLKMJC (Jun 21, 2005)

Maybe it was the dyno, a different one?
I posted same thing on the dyno thread and they said it could be because u guys use mustang dynos, we use dyno dynamics and others? Still a huge difference I would want anything less than 240 at the flywheel from the ko4


----------



## NS_PHATGLI (May 16, 2004)

*Re: (05jettagli)*

The intercooler works amazing even just siting at idle the intake manifold pipe is frezzing! great intercooler more than enuff for a k04!
in the pic with the bumper off the intercooler was pretty high up in the bumper suport but I have moved it down alot more its still got a ton of air hitting it! 
Its a sweet kit and looks amazing with the BL GLi!


----------



## huangrich (Apr 10, 2005)

I had change K04-020 Kit and 440cc green top injetors!
And my ECU is tuner in Taiwan TT-i(TurboTech Inc)!
This is my dyno map!
Wheel power: 281.52 hp
Drag power: 20.4 hp
Engine power : 301.92 hp
Ambient temp: 24.1 (C)
Air pressure:1015 hpa
Corrected power:303.39 hp


----------



## beachball6 (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (huangrich)*


_Quote, originally posted by *huangrich* »_I had change K04-020 Kit and 440cc green top injetors!
And my ECU is tuner in Taiwan TT-i(TurboTech Inc)!
This is my dyno map!
Wheel power: 281.52 hp
Drag power: 20.4 hp
Engine power : 301.92 hp
Ambient temp: 24.1 (C)
Air pressure:1015 hpa
Corrected power:303.39 hp









in an auto??







hmmm and thats all im saying


----------



## huangrich (Apr 10, 2005)

Hi, beachball6!
It's true!
My car is 4-speed automatic!
^_^


----------



## Richard Head 2632 (Oct 30, 2005)

how do u have a 20th auto?all 20ths came in 6 speed only and in awp code not agu


----------



## NS_PHATGLI (May 16, 2004)

Ok so I will be puting my k04-001 and Manifold on this weekend! anyone know the breaking period of the k04 how long shold I wait to bring the boost up!


----------



## beachball6 (Apr 22, 2003)

till the oil psi gets up so like 3 mins of idle








dont forget to prime the turbo


----------



## pncstod (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: (beachball6)*

We primed mine and the let it idle for about 20-30 minutes and double checked for any leaks before boosting up


----------



## SIRWOLFG60 (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re:*

Prime a turbo ? How do you do that ?


----------



## beachball6 (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: Re: (SIRWOLFG60)*

pull coilpacks turn engine over a few times.


----------



## SIRWOLFG60 (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: Re: (beachball6)*

ok thanks. We use







something different in french


----------



## NS_PHATGLI (May 16, 2004)

*Re: Re: (beachball6)*

cool I thought u meant fill the turbo up with fluid before u put the lines on!!! this sounds much easier!!!! 
and did you drain the coolant before u replaced the turbo?


----------



## beachball6 (Apr 22, 2003)

there is no choice other than draining it, once you remove the lines coolant drians.
shawn


----------



## NS_PHATGLI (May 16, 2004)

cool thats what I thought ill just drain it out thru the bottom of the rad! keep **** from falling in my face!!


----------



## beachball6 (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (wolfs1eightns)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wolfs1eightns* »_cool thats what I thought ill just drain it out thru the bottom of the rad! keep **** from falling in my face!!

alot easier to undo the feedline from the block.
do as you wish http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## huangrich (Apr 10, 2005)

*Re: (Richard Head 2632)*

Hi, Richard!
Because 80% GOLFIV GTI is AGU code in Taiwan!
And my car is special order 4-speed auto from Germany!
But, why have 20th brand in my car!
Because #3725 that 20th is broke in United States!
So, i bought that car's 20th brand to Taiwan!
^_^


----------



## K04022mk4 (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: (huangrich)*

Well, I probably should of posted here...but I got a k04....well gonna get put on once I get base line numbers and all that good stuff....Anyway Can anybody answer any question:
I do a lot of surfing the around on the vortex, but never registered untill now... And I just picked up a K04-022 turbo with a Samco pipe, Manifold, OEM Audi TT225 Injectors, some oil/coolant lines, oem downpipe, oem IC up-pipe, some hose clamps, and some used spark plugs...Got all that for 700 shipped....

I know I'm not gonna be using all of these. I already have a FMIC so the IC pipes I won't need...and I'll have to fab up a DP. 

























































I'm guessing I'd need an Install kit (turbo & downpipe gasket, turbo to downpipe studs, washers, and turbo mounting bolts), A 3" MAF...
What else would I need?
Would I be able to reuse the Oil/Coolant lines that came with my turbo?
Oh yeah, I already have Revo Stage II...Should I go for III?


----------



## quiksilverGTI (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: (K04022mk4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *K04022mk4* »_Well, I probably should of posted here...but I got a k04....well gonna get put on once I get base line numbers and all that good stuff....Anyway Can anybody answer any question:
I do a lot of surfing the around on the vortex, but never registered untill now... And I just picked up a K04-022 turbo with a Samco pipe, Manifold, OEM Audi TT225 Injectors, some oil/coolant lines, oem downpipe, oem IC up-pipe, some hose clamps, and some used spark plugs...Got all that for 700 shipped....

I know I'm not gonna be using all of these. I already have a FMIC so the IC pipes I won't need...and I'll have to fab up a DP. 
I'm guessing I'd need an Install kit (turbo & downpipe gasket, turbo to downpipe studs, washers, and turbo mounting bolts), A 3" MAF...
What else would I need?
Would I be able to reuse the Oil/Coolant lines that came with my turbo?
Oh yeah, I already have Revo Stage II...Should I go for III?


you just got this off ebay right? i was the second highest bidder. aw well, i just needed the oil and coolant lines, i was planning on reselling all the other parts. 
you just need the hardware,3" maf, maybe a fuel rail spacer kit for the injectors, not sure since they are oem, and the software. you'll need revo stage 3, pro-imports has the file we need, but they may have another ko4-2x file somewhere.


----------



## SIRWOLFG60 (Nov 7, 2003)

I have the same !! All from audi TT 225. But I wont be using 3'' maf. I will keep mine. I have ATC engine (Audi TT 180). For the Dp, I recommend you to keep the OEM and just cut after the 'flexible' (just before it splits in 2) and custom make the rest. I highly recomend going StageIII. Call your local dealer and ask them.
I will install my k04-022 on april 15-16th and hopefully get the software in on 16th. I already have Revo... stock REVO. I think its stage I


----------



## SIRWOLFG60 (Nov 7, 2003)

BTW your turbo seems to be in realy good shape ? How about the shaft play ?


----------



## Irish_Dubber (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: (Volks4eVR)*

right now i'm in the middle of upgrading my g/fs car to a k04...she has an 05 GTI with 22kmiles on it and the stock turbo blew, warranty wouldn't cover it because it is chipped and has exhaust. whatever
anyway here is everything she ordered so far
1. k04-001 turbo from clay $770 
2. Forge TIP (needed for k03s, AWP) $190
3. Forge "eliminator" DV $150
4. Magnaflow muffler 3" $60
5. ATP 3" downpipe $170
6. Magnaflow 3" universal high-flow cat $40
7. GIAC k04 file $200
TOTAL $1500
she also bought a EUROJET fmic, but i was just trying to post things that were needed....i understand the exhaust isn't needed but it's worth the 500 bucks it costs for parts and labor.
NOTE: this could've been completed for just the price of the turbo. but she wanted to upgrade everything right away....and this was by far the best way to go for the money she spent. if we had to do it all again, i would buy the exact same thing without a doubt....


----------



## DCGULL (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (Irish_Dubber)*

That's great! That is a lot of extra stuff to be installed on this "project" but, I think it'll be worth it. $1,500.00 is pretty easy to spend on upgrades and it seems that this really provides a great return on investment.
Let everyone know how the install goes and don't be overly upset if there is a small issue post install. It seems that if there is a weak part in the system (MAF, O2 sensor...) you'll find out almost immediately after everything goes in and on.
What software will you run on this car?
Dave


----------



## SloJTI (Oct 29, 2005)

*Re: (K04022mk4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *K04022mk4* »_Oh yeah, I already have Revo Stage II...Should I go for III?

Actually, if you call Pro-Imports, they have software specifically for this setup. Go to their website and check out the dyno's!


----------



## beachball6 (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (SloGLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SloGLS* »_
Actually, if you call Pro-Imports, they have software specifically for this setup. Go to their website and check out the dyno's! 


put ur kit on yet?


----------



## SloJTI (Oct 29, 2005)

*Re: (beachball6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *beachball6* »_put ur kit on yet?

Not yet. I'm not a fan of Revo, so I am trying to get another software company to release their software to me. It hasn't come out yet here in the states, but i'm trying








I can't wait


----------



## beachball6 (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (SloGLS)*

uni isnt hooking it up?


----------



## SloJTI (Oct 29, 2005)

*Re: (beachball6)*

Uni is one of the companies I have talked to. They do have a solution for this setup, however I am looking into another that has switching capabilites (pump gas & race gas switching options). I can't really say who yet, as they have not released their software yet, but if they do.....
How is the -020 treating you? Got any good stories for me? Love to hear them


----------



## K04022mk4 (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: (quiksilverGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *quiksilverGTI* »_you just got this off ebay right? i was the second highest bidder. aw well, i just needed the oil and coolant lines, i was planning on reselling all the other parts. 
you just need the hardware,3" maf, maybe a fuel rail spacer kit for the injectors, not sure since they are oem, and the software. you'll need revo stage 3, pro-imports has the file we need, but they may have another ko4-2x file somewhere. 

Yeah, I got it off ebay... Just have to thank you for not beating my highest bid















Anyway....By hardware you're meaning like the install kit (Includes turbo & downpipe gasket, turbo to downpipe studs, washers, and turbo mounting bolts) and any other misc stuff like that? And since we're on that topic...I"m assuming I should get new manifold bolts or can I reuse my old one off the k03 exhaust mani? And does anybody know if the install kit includes it? I'm just a little confused and want to make sure I got everything before I start pulling and finding that I still need stuff....








And just to be clear.....the oem oil/coolant lines off the 225TT will work on the our cars right.....? I'd assume it would...a 1.8t with a little more, but I just wanna make sure...

_Quote, originally posted by *SIRWOLFG60* »_BTW your turbo seems to be in realy good shape ? How about the shaft play ?

Yeah...it's got about 30k on it and no shaft play... 
I think when I get this installed I'm gonna run the stage II for a while with some SPS tweaking till I figure out what software I want to run (Yes, I know I won't be using the full potential)...
Also....If I keep the revo II for now...SHould I run the bigger injectors (oem 225 ones) or stay with the stock ones till I upgrade the software?

And thanks so far for the info...







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 




_Modified by K04022mk4 at 11:32 PM 3-30-2006_


----------



## NS_PHATGLI (May 16, 2004)

Ok so I have the k04 on my car now with the highflow manifold and a ton of other ****! runing revo stage 2 everything works great but m not seeing the gains yet i think it cuz it is droping to like 10psi around 6 grand!! any help guys im going to run a MBC on it tonight and see how that goes


----------



## DCGULL (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (wolfs1eightns)*

You are not pulling enough boost! I run @ 18 PSI up to 6,000 RPM's and that is the APR settings- untouched by V-tune or lemmiwinks.
I checked the V-Tune settings and boost is running at 99%- per software specs, so there is room for more...10PSI is too low at 6,000.
Dave


----------



## no-BUG-me (Jun 27, 2004)

*Re: (wolfs1eightns)*

Have you turned the boost up with SPS3?
10psi at 6k sounds like the default program.


----------



## NS_PHATGLI (May 16, 2004)

well it boost like crazy it hits 25 psi and maybe a bit more fakin thing flys!!! but after 6 grand it drops to 11psi
so i put the MBC on it and it still spikes high as hell but then hold 16 or more to redline!! so i tihnk ill drop my boost settings right now im at B-6 which i think might be a bit high!! then i will tweak it with the MBC


----------



## NS_PHATGLI (May 16, 2004)

any one else hiting around 25 or more? should i be worried!


----------



## DCGULL (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (wolfs1eightns)*

I spike to 24 or 25, but then I taper down to 22 and hold for a bit and drop to @ 20, with a slow leak to 18 over 5,500 or 6,000 or so...


----------



## Richard Head 2632 (Oct 30, 2005)

revo has ko4001 sw, revo stage 2 is just k03 sw with a 4bar fpr and a lil more timing and boost all around, i wonder if u got the right sw?


----------



## NS_PHATGLI (May 16, 2004)

This is the onlt software they have for the k04-001 everyone that I talked to said it works awsome and I have to agree with them! just need to adjust my boost down a Bit!!!! Then the Wide Band goes on her!


----------



## DCGULL (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (wolfs1eightns)*

Oops- forgot to mention that I am running APR K04 software- test pipe...
Dave


----------



## VW1990CORRADO (Sep 30, 2000)

*Re: (DCGULL)*

any luck with this dave? am i gonna have to drive up there with my suede headliner and lay the smack down? and then look at the problems?


----------



## DCGULL (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (VW1990CORRADO)*

Nah, I'm diggin my timing problem- thanks anyways!







Besides, you gotta go over to Rye and put the smackdown on Dubtron41's ride.
Dave


----------



## VW1990CORRADO (Sep 30, 2000)

*Re: (DCGULL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DCGULL* »_Nah, I'm diggin my timing problem- thanks anyways!







Besides, you gotta go over to Rye and put the smackdown on Dubtron41's ride.
Dave

i was there friday helpin with it.


----------



## Richard Head 2632 (Oct 30, 2005)

well i used to work for a revo dealer and my dealer has a file for ko401 and a whole dif file for a stage 2 ko3, same place i worked for


----------



## NS_PHATGLI (May 16, 2004)

checked with Revo for the 4th time there is no Revo k04-001 file this is coming from the Trevor at the North American Office. But anyway I brought the boost down a bit withe the SPS and it is now spiking at 25 then drops to about 21 and then around 6 grand it drops to 15 and holds it to to redline! is this what I should be runing? any info would be greatly appriciated!
I am deff felling the huge Toruqe just not seeing the Hp gains!


----------



## Dkline (May 16, 2004)

*Re: (wolfs1eightns)*

The boost sounds about right but i have the apr program and adjust it tho. The HP gains from my ko4 was like 10whp but crazy tq.


----------



## NS_PHATGLI (May 16, 2004)

ya thats what im seeing! maybe 10hp but a ass load of tourque! and it holds it alot higher!
im happy!


----------



## 514passatvr6 (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: (wolfs1eightns)*

Screw ko4, I did 238whp on ko3








Edit:
Now, I used a "downhill" dyno, used the "tailwind effect" by putting the fans at the rear of the car for extra push. I removed all extra weight from the car: rear seats, spare tire, loose carpet, owners manual & CDs, pedal covers & shiftboot cover, gum wrappers coffee cups... I turned in the rear view mirrors and removed the antenna to improve aerodynamics. I used a midget dwarf to do the run- at 66Lbs soaking wet- it was a HUGE weight savings.
I also removed the grill leading to the intercooler and CAI. 


_Modified by 514passatvr6 at 6:48 PM 4-4-2006_


----------



## NS_PHATGLI (May 16, 2004)

LOL u made my day!! best post ever!! lol


----------



## NS_PHATGLI (May 16, 2004)

*Re: (wolfs1eightns)*

Did some loging of my K04 setup! what u guys think!
THis is with revo Stage @ software!


----------



## sundaydriver (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: (wolfs1eightns)*

Any of you running the K04-20 w/380cc injectors and the revo stage 3? If so, 3bar or 4bar FPR?


----------



## NS_PHATGLI (May 16, 2004)

no ko4-001 4 bar


----------



## sundaydriver (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: (wolfs1eightns)*

I think I'm going to go back to a 3bar. My fuel trims have been way negative/


----------



## NS01GTI (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (wolfs1eightns)*

Looks like you can definitely put some more timing into it. 
PS. She's runnin real good Lee. I'll download lemmiwinks and we'll go back out do log some more asap.


----------



## NS_PHATGLI (May 16, 2004)

YA for sure Don, Thanks again! 
and not sure that I will put anymore timming into it cuz when we did those logs it was only 5 deg C out will be A tad warmer this summer!


----------



## Richard Head 2632 (Oct 30, 2005)

just called my local revo dealer earlyier today and he confermed he has k03s stage 2 SW and 2 different k04 files for my 20th, a ko4-001 and ko4-20 files for my 20th


----------



## 805 (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (Richard Head 2632)*

Hey, been watching this post for about 2 months. I just put my K04-001 on about 1 month ago. I installed the turbo,sent the ecu to APR for 91 and 100 oct programs and put the 4 bar fpr in. I already had fmic and 2.5 tb. And yeah,HP felt like it went up about 10-15 hp. Kinda hard to tell around the street. So last week I take it to the exhuast shop for the 3 in tb with the stock cat and no precat. Wow, one of the single most gains I've gotten from a mod. Bottom end has increrased ALOT. So much more drivable around town. And a deal at $600.00. But the real proof will be at the track with the 100 oct program were I'm constantly battling a Mitsu Evo 8. We are about the same down the straights and I seem to have a little more raodholding than him. Thanks for the info and inspiration for a killer mod. I'll let you know how it turns out when I get back.
Emilio


----------



## Richard Head 2632 (Oct 30, 2005)

ur sayin u didnt notic much gain with ur ko401?


----------



## NS_PHATGLI (May 16, 2004)

*Re: (Richard Head 2632)*

Ya so what dealer are you talking too? would love to get this k04-001 file! Once Again you would think that Revo NA would Know about this! 
Could I have the number to your dealer?


----------



## NS_PHATGLI (May 16, 2004)

*Re: (Richard Head 2632)*

I noticed a ton of tourque but Hp is maybe 10hp gain! But its hard to see a gain seeing I had that k03s maxed out!! I was runing 210whp 250ftlbs, It is very hard to see the hp gain with all that tourque!My buddy and I were allways neck and neck on the highway we had the same mods before the k04! know I can pull on him by a few cars but I have to shift well before 6grand to do it!! im happy about the setup would like it to hold a few more lbs up top thou!


_Modified by wolfs1eightns at 12:49 PM 4-7-2006_


----------



## Dkline (May 16, 2004)

*Re: (wolfs1eightns)*

yea my tq used to die out around 5grand then the hp would be like bla! i pull a little on srt4's tho : / from a stand still. This was all befor the intake mani.
Edit - Grats on your upgrade 805 i cant wait to test out the 100oct also hehe.


_Modified by Dkline at 10:46 AM 4-7-2006_


----------



## NS_PHATGLI (May 16, 2004)

So whats everone hold for boost? im not getting ****! think i might have a boost leak gona go do some logs on boost tonight!


----------



## Dkline (May 16, 2004)

*Re: (wolfs1eightns)*

http://forums.fourtitude.com/zerothread?id=1605131 I did this and found some leaks ya might want to try it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NS_PHATGLI (May 16, 2004)

so we did some loging today and actuall boost and requested boost are the same which means no boost leak!!! so i put the MBC on it and it was spikin like 25psi then same thing at 5 grand it dies out hard im talkn like 10psi!! so then we loged the throttle body!! and BINGO its closing off on me at 5 grand down to 30% open !!! so tommorow i will go buy the sps controller and do some tweaking!! I think i have my timing too far ahead! ive got it set at 6 on 91 oct! so ill try droping that down to 3!! I hope that is why it is closing off!
And please if any of you can get me this Revo K04 File or let me know which shope has it let me know!!!!!!!! PLEASE! been on the phone to REVO all day trying to figure out my problem!


----------



## NS_PHATGLI (May 16, 2004)

OK so I am still waiting on the new updated stage 2 software from Revo!! but I ran it on the dyno tonight and was amazed!!! I ran 223whp and 305ftlbs!!! SAE CORECTED!!! I will have the dyno plot up soon!! so very happy with the setup!!


----------



## Richard Head 2632 (Oct 30, 2005)

theres a new stage 2 update? still gettin throttle closing?


----------



## NS_PHATGLI (May 16, 2004)

I would have to say that I am still geting the throttle closing but its working great now!!!


----------



## NS_PHATGLI (May 16, 2004)

*Re: (wolfs1eightns)*

well After a bunch of work and TIME!! I still didnt get the perfect Software yet but its on the way!! It will have to wait till the first week of may!!
So here are the results!!!
Really loving the Actuall numbers!!
Its sucks cuz after my first run we had no fan, so the intercooler was starting to heat soak!! but thats when the boost finaly came up!!! so the tourque peaked very high!!! lol VERY HAPPY!!
















and the Air fuel was nice just below 13


----------



## Dkline (May 16, 2004)

*Re: (wolfs1eightns)*

Awesome numbers bro. I had a problem similar to yours around 5000rpms but im pretty sure it was a tube collapsing.
Edit - What where your settings?


----------



## Outlaw vdub (Dec 6, 2003)

*Re: (Dkline)*

wow! 300+ in torque! what exactly did you do to get those numbers?


----------



## pncstod (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: (Outlaw vdub)*

Nice numbers







I gotta get to a dyno one of these days to see what mines doing....


----------



## Richard Head 2632 (Oct 30, 2005)

curious to see if u can stop the throttle closing....what happens if u load BT stage 3 sw on there?


----------



## NS_PHATGLI (May 16, 2004)

*Re: (Richard Head 2632)*

Well to get those Numbers! this is my setup!!
-Kenitics High Flow Manifold
-Kenitics FMIC
-Kenitcs MBC
-k04-001
-GHL 3inch DP and Cat
-2.5 Magnaflow Catback
-Samco/forge TIP
-Carbonio CAI
-Forge 007 dv
-Revo Stage 2 4bar program v2.6 need the newer File v2.7
And Ya Richard I was wondering the same thing if I could run a stage 3 file it might hold The booost a little longer!
But over all I think it is a pretty dam good graph compaired to some other K04 Dynos I have seen the tourque is nuts! the tires let go somtimes in 3rd now!! In second It spins right thru!
Here are a few pics of my install!


















































































_Modified by wolfs1eightns at 3:50 AM 4-14-2006_


----------



## bmxp (Aug 10, 2003)

looks like a ***** to get back there....


----------



## NS_PHATGLI (May 16, 2004)

*Re: (bmxp)*

You have no Idea what a bag drive it was!! so tight in there its not even funny! At one Point I wanted to push the car out of the garage and into the lake!!!


----------



## beachball6 (Apr 22, 2003)

230.95 whp 
286wtq(it was a spike) 275ish was held.
ko4-20 VERY VERY flat tq and hp curves may put up dyno later
my best run was my 1st one but due to a bad ground connection on the dyno i didnt get a tq reading. made 246hp
all runs were done w/ open dump grand total 1800ish
oh yea ran it to about 7400rpms and the HP didnt drop under 200, made about 203 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif that made me really happy


----------



## NS_PHATGLI (May 16, 2004)

like to see your graph to compaire yours and mine


----------



## VW1990CORRADO (Sep 30, 2000)

*Re: (DCGULL)*

mr dcgull whats the good word? you get a 28rs yet


----------



## beachball6 (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (wolfs1eightns)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wolfs1eightns* »_like to see your graph to compaire yours and mine

ummm they are just about the same sure you got a ko4-1 there? 
what were your temperatures both intake and ambient


----------



## quiksilverGTI (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: (beachball6)*

what software are you using with your ko4-20?
I've got most of the parts already, still shopping for software though. I'll use pro-imports' file if i can't find anything else by the time the install date arrives.


----------



## beachball6 (Apr 22, 2003)

revo, was gonna go uni but glad i didnt. the sps3 was so handy to use. plus the support i got from pro-imports cant be matched


----------



## bmxp (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: (beachball6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *beachball6* »_revo, was gonna go uni but glad i didnt. the sps3 was so handy to use. plus the support i got from pro-imports cant be matched

What other mods do you got along with the K04-02x kit?
And I'd like to see dynos...this kit seems very interesting.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NS_PHATGLI (May 16, 2004)

*Re: (beachball6)*

lol ya its a k04-001!! the temp outside was like 55 degrees intake temps not sure!


----------



## beachball6 (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (wolfs1eightns)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wolfs1eightns* »_lol ya its a k04-001!! the temp outside was like 55 degrees intake temps not sure!

and that will do it







along with that big a$$ fmic you have. nice numbers
i have the PI kit with a 3'' tb w/3''dump. and a bf smic. vr6/g60 clutch set. stock vr6 airbox . next run i make will be with a NS power gasket or something similar. my mani is killing my intake temps. 
next plan in a water/meth kit.


----------



## 514passatvr6 (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: (beachball6)*

do you guys remove the manifold when you install the kit?


----------



## NS_PHATGLI (May 16, 2004)

U dont need too! I didnt to take the turbo off but I did cuz I put the High Flow mani on!! its a really tight spot back there! I recomend cuting down a allan Key to fit in to get the banjons off!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 27, 2003)

*Re: (wolfs1eightns)*

Wolfs.... just wanted to say thanks for posting all this info, much appreciated, (incase no one has told you yet)















Not all of us can afford the big turbo upgrades and knowing that the K04's actually do put out some good numbers is good to know.
I have been on these forums for a while now and have seen the argument time and time again that a K04 is not much better than a K03, and actuall seeing you prove them wrong is nice. (mind you, you have a lot of other mods







)
Thanks again
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bmxp (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Does anybody have any pics of a k04-02x install? or a Bently pic or something I'm just curious on what it looks like and stuff....Been talking to a friend of mine and he's been thinking about doing it himself but needs a pic or two to make sure things are good to go.
I tried searching the archives but most of the pics dont work...


----------



## bmxp (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: (bmxp)*

Never Mind...Got the info i needed

ebahn.com
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mimi03GTI (Oct 21, 2002)

*Re: (bmxp)*

I thought my KO4 went kaput, but I noticed that the bolt on the top of the external wastegate was gone. Put another one back on and all is good now. 


_Modified by Mimi03GTI at 10:51 AM 4-27-2006_


----------



## Richard Head 2632 (Oct 30, 2005)

anyone wanna buy a atp highflow ko3/4 exhaust manifold for 200 shipped obo?


----------



## Mimi03GTI (Oct 21, 2002)

*Re: (Richard Head 2632)*

I'm so jealous seeing the big numbers with the KO4-001 that other peeps have compared to my measly 215 whp, 262 wtq on a Dynojet.


----------



## beachball6 (Apr 22, 2003)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2578611
3 overlayed runs of the ko4-20


----------



## YeyeDrive (May 18, 2004)

*Re: (beachball6)*

Ok guys need some thoughts or ideas from the crowd in here. I have been watching this thread from the start and now I have finaly gotten the piggy bank in the correct state to finish off my K04-01 swap and maybe then i'll fit in around here.....lol So here goes were the help comes in please shoot back what you think. 
My current mods are in my sig and I have these left to go on still - Samco TIP + Samco Boost hose Kit & Set of colder plugs
Need to buy - SMIC will be going either BF or forge, 
K04-01 from Clay of course - but with or without EX Mani ?
then a 4br and software ? ( APR w/ V tune is what I had in mind)
thanks in advance for the replys


----------



## Dkline (May 16, 2004)

*Re: (YeyeDrive)*

YeyeDrive
Do not get the mani if you plan on going bigger later on down the road like i am put the money into some thing else or just save it.
Do you have APR SW now? if so do the upgrade it is not that much and is def worth it. 
Beachball6 - nice numbers bro glad to se your happy with the upgrade


----------



## Richard Head 2632 (Oct 30, 2005)

FYI theres a guy who put down close to 20WHP on Atp's manifold with his k04, he has a seat leon......i hope he reads and chimes in, i have one for sale for cheap too, there real nice and worth the money, nice top end gains on these snails of turbos, just ask the guy above


----------



## Boostedblue02 (Feb 23, 2006)

if anyone wants a K04-022 i have one for sale 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2587635


----------



## MeCarTay (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: (Boostedblue02)*

























and just because..


----------



## Elvir (Oct 18, 2004)

*Re: (MeCarTay)*

hey, i read up to 10 pages and am beat..many of my qestions have been answered but one.. I conteplating going ko4001, and i already have the new forge TIH..do i need to get a new one, or can this current one that i am running on my ko3/non sport fit
Elvir


----------



## beachball6 (Apr 22, 2003)

i think the sport tip will stretch but dunno about the non sport.


----------



## NS_PHATGLI (May 16, 2004)

It will fit the k04-001 inlet is smaller than the k03s inlet!


----------



## Richard Head 2632 (Oct 30, 2005)

*Re: (wolfs1eightns)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wolfs1eightns* »_It will fit the k04-001 inlet is smaller than the k03s inlet!

samco tips fits ko3,ko3s, and ko4001


----------



## VW_IS_life (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: (Richard Head 2632)*

okay this is really shaping up to be what will work best for me, since I daily drive the car, and not looking to be a racer, just want more power on the highway.
I currently have the stock k03s with 2.5" TB exhaust, FMIC, bailey DV and intake as far as performance mods (no chip)
I want to get th ek04-001 with the new manifold. 
My question is what should I do as far as software to get the most reliable power out of the k04 package?
Also, recently i've been looking to get a revo chip (was offered a good deal for it) what is it going ot cost me to upgrade to the k04 software if I go with revo?
also does GIAC have a k04 software?
thanks


----------



## NS_PHATGLI (May 16, 2004)

its 50 bucks to upgrade to the stage 2 software which is all u need!
It is what I am runing and problem free!
223whp 300ftlbs!!! SAE on 91


----------



## SloJTI (Oct 29, 2005)

*Re: (wolfs1eightns)*

GIAC ftw http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VW_IS_life (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: (wolfs1eightns)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wolfs1eightns* »_its 50 bucks to upgrade to the stage 2 software which is all u need!
It is what I am runing and problem free!
223whp 300ftlbs!!! SAE on 91

Am i going to notice a difference form a k03s which is not chipped?








BTW, im assuming your numbers are with a revo chipped k04?
so if i already have the revo chip, all I need is to upgrade to stage 2? and its 50 no matter which revo dealer i go to?
I'm glad i stumbled on this page!!! this is becoming closer to being a reality, im seriously considering this, and i like what im seeing as far as numbers go.


----------



## Outlaw vdub (Dec 6, 2003)

*Re: (Boostedblue02)*

sweet numbers boys! Are you guys running colder or cooper plugs??


----------



## NS_PHATGLI (May 16, 2004)

ya its 50 bucks that came right from the Revo head office!


----------



## Dkline (May 16, 2004)

*Re: (Outlaw vdub)*

I am running copper i just change them more : ) hmm that reminds me haha thnx.


----------



## 16vracer (Jul 12, 1999)

*Re: (Dkline)*

I scored a good deal on a used ko4 that I'm going to throw on since my ko3s is getting really noisy and weak, as well as leaking some oil.
Anyway, my chip is Dahlback and it's supposed to have free upgrades so I wondered if anyone is using or if they even make a Dahlback ko4 program?


----------



## QuickK03Crap (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (16vracer)*

You finally kill that turbo? How many miles did you put on it out of curiousity?


----------



## 16vracer (Jul 12, 1999)

*Re: (QuickK03Crap)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QuickK03Crap* »_You finally kill that turbo? How many miles did you put on it out of curiousity?









Not the same one. Long story. When we put that ill-fated APR kit on my car last Spring, your turbo went on Eggrollers car and he's still road racing and daily driving it. When I got fed-up with burning through APR ECU's and pulled the kit off, I picked up a ko3s from underground vw parts or whatever Jeff's username is. Even though it's baffled, it's always been WAY louder than that yours was, and leaked some oil.....it's just getting worse.
Since I got in on that rod GB, I'll probably build the motor this winter and do a bigger turbo upgrade, possible o34efi.


----------



## QuickK03Crap (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (16vracer)*

Boy that turbo has been wh0red around.


----------



## 20vTurboTT (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: (QuickK03Crap)*

Awesome thread guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I just bought a K04-001 and Hi-Flow Manifold from Clay








I'm working on picking up a Samco TIP to complete the swap.
It will be going on my 01 Wolfsburg with REVO stg 2, Eurojet FMIC, GHL 2.5" Turboback, Forge 007, N75H, and a GHL CAI.
I put down 200 whp with the REVO stg 2 on the k03s so after seeing these numbers I'm hoping for around 230 whp on the k04/manifold combo with the Samco TIP http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## drppedfikse (Nov 6, 2004)

*Re: (01turbojetta)*

Not saying it is not possible but you will get more torque out of the deal than hp. I would expect 220ish by maybe 280ish depending on settings. One thing I have heard and talked about a few times with these guys is Water/Meth. That way you can run more boost and cooler temps.


----------



## Richard Head 2632 (Oct 30, 2005)

i am gonan sell my samco inlet!!!!! someone buy it!!! pm me if u want it, i am goin BT and dont need it


----------



## 20vTurboTT (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: (Richard Head 2632)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Richard Head 2632* »_i am gonan sell my samco inlet!!!!! someone buy it!!! pm me if u want it, i am goin BT and dont need it

IM sent http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *05jettagli* »_Not saying it is not possible but you will get more torque out of the deal than hp. I would expect 220ish by maybe 280ish depending on settings. One thing I have heard and talked about a few times with these guys is Water/Meth. That way you can run more boost and cooler temps.

I've seen 220 whp with just the K04 turbo upgrade and REVO stg 2. I'll be adding the hi-flow manifold and a TIP. I figure combined that should at least be good for another 5-10 whp since both mods claim 5-10 whp each http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Richard Head 2632 (Oct 30, 2005)

wolfsburg editions always dyno high number and put our great numbers i cant explain it but they do....


----------



## YeyeDrive (May 18, 2004)

ok for those that have been watching for awhile or the begining for that matter like me....heres an update (that is if you care....lol). Got the rest of the basic bolt-ons done (airways wise) and APR 93 flash last weekend - however while doing so my K03s was not all that happy with it...so there is little life in the K03s now, i have benn driving in stock mode still (not any fun ). Time to call Clay and get that k04-01 in the mail........later


_Modified by YeyeDrive at 8:03 AM 5-19-2006_


----------



## DCGULL (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (YeyeDrive)*

Update from the OP (It's been a while since I posted on this thread!)
I'm still pulling timing and not sure why. However, got the charge air pipe bolted on tightly finally, and it pulls pretty well. Not as dramatic as the K03s, but solid and all there from 2,300 RPM to over 5,000. Since timing pull scares me, I do not spend an awful lot of time spanking others, but prefer to do those pulls after a nice long highway ride.
Definitely sensitive to heat, even though I am running a BF! SMIC.
Dave


----------



## OnTheGreen (Nov 11, 2001)

*Re: (DCGULL)*

Yippie! Just got the goods.
All the stuff left over off a 225hp TT from a Stage III+ Upgrade.
I got
Clutch and Flywheel
Manifold
Turbo
Gaskets
Injectors
Downpipe
Some random hoses and lines
Brakes Intercoolers

Here is the list of what I am keeping.
Turbo, Manifold, DP, Injectors, MAF, Random hoses and lines. 
So I think the clutch is the same as on the one currently in my 05 GLI, brakes are the same.
Keep intercoolers and sort them into the install? Or sell them for a FMIC later on?


----------



## Richard Head 2632 (Oct 30, 2005)

dual IC setup from tt would be nice but u need to do custom piping between the two, also need a tt intake manifold, i would rather get the bf smic, i have one with my ko420 kit thats going in soon


----------



## beachball6 (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (Richard Head 2632)*

shameless plug: im selling 380cc injectors 4000mi old. perfect for a ko4-20


----------



## OnTheGreen (Nov 11, 2001)

*Re: (Richard Head 2632)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Richard Head 2632* »_dual IC setup from tt would be nice but u need to do custom piping between the two, also need a tt intake manifold, i would rather get the bf smic, i have one with my ko420 kit thats going in soon

Thanks


_Modified by OnTheGreen at 4:12 AM 5-23-2006_


----------



## AUDIPWRD (Feb 20, 2001)

*Re: (OnTheGreen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OnTheGreen* »_
Keep intercoolers and sort them into the install? Or sell them for a FMIC later on?


I would get rid of them and do a FMIC or use your stock intake manifold and get the Tyrolsport SMIC for the stealth look.
Also, check out Audiworld for pics of diagrams for the IC piping layout.


----------



## OnTheGreen (Nov 11, 2001)

*Re: (AUDIPWRD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AUDIPWRD* »_

I would get rid of them and do a FMIC or use your stock intake manifold and get the Tyrolsport SMIC for the stealth look.
Also, check out Audiworld for pics of diagrams for the IC piping layout.

Thanks. I listed them on Ebay already











_Modified by OnTheGreen at 4:11 AM 5-23-2006_


----------



## NS_PHATGLI (May 16, 2004)

Anyone want a kenitics highflow manifold? 100bucks!!!


----------



## VeeDubbinJetta91 (Aug 19, 2002)

*Re: (wolfs1eightns)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wolfs1eightns* »_Anyone want a kenitics highflow manifold? 100bucks!!!

how long have you had it for and why are you selling so cheap?


----------



## Nick_2.8L (Mar 11, 2004)

*Re: (VeeDubbinJetta91)*

bump for a good thread. 
this is were i stand:
207whp and 275wtq SAE corrected. mods were a 3" TB exhaust, Kinetic FMIC, revo stage 1, ecs r valve, forge DV, custom grounding kit, gutted airbox.

i have added to that so far: a kinetic highflow manifold, Samco TIH, neuspeed pulleys, revo stage 2, kinetic 1620 drag clutch kit, kinetic MBC, and soon to be a K04-001!!!!!!!
so im pretty hyped, imgonna dyno the car this weekend before i put the turbo in, to c what my final numbers are without the turbo... and then the week after with the turbo in!
cheers and much love,
Nick

PS: clay is my good budy and is an awesome guy, everyone should go to him for all their turbo needs. From k04s to gt28rs, he can hook you up with what you need. (L)


----------



## Richard Head 2632 (Oct 30, 2005)

nick y did yet get the 001 and not the 20 kit from PI?


----------



## Nick_2.8L (Mar 11, 2004)

*Re: (Richard Head 2632)*

because i starting thinking of what i have already spent.
i have everything needed to make the ko4-001 work optimally.... why should i shell out 2400 for the ko4-020 kit when i will have near the same power by spending $700???
at this moment, the k04-001 seems like the right turbo for me. If i am not satisfied with it, then in a few years ill buck up and buy a big turbo.
cheers,
Nick


----------



## 20vTurboTT (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: (Nick_1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nick_1.8T* »_because i starting thinking of what i have already spent.
i have everything needed to make the ko4-001 work optimally.... why should i shell out 2400 for the ko4-020 kit when i will have near the same power by spending $700???
at this moment, the k04-001 seems like the right turbo for me. If i am not satisfied with it, then in a few years ill buck up and buy a big turbo.
cheers,
Nick

Hey man, I did exactly the same thing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I looked at what I already had spent, and what mods I already had and I found that adding a Samco TIP, a Kinetic Motorsports Hi-Flow Manifold and a K04-001 would be the cheapest/best option for me. And, just as you stated it, I also have everything necessary to run the K04 optimally








I'll be sure to post dyno numbers and 1/4 mile times as soon as the K04/manifold combo arrives and I get it installed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dkline (May 16, 2004)

*Re: (01turbojetta)*

I am going to the track today and should have the times posted by tomorrow.


----------



## sh{}e (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: (Nick_1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nick_1.8T* »_bump for a good thread. 
this is were i stand:
207whp and 275wtq SAE corrected. mods were a 3" TB exhaust, Kinetic FMIC, revo stage 1, ecs r valve, forge DV, custom grounding kit, gutted airbox.

i have added to that so far: a kinetic highflow manifold, Samco TIH, neuspeed pulleys, revo stage 2, kinetic 1620 drag clutch kit, kinetic MBC, and soon to be a K04-001!!!!!!!
so im pretty hyped, imgonna dyno the car this weekend before i put the turbo in, to c what my final numbers are without the turbo... and then the week after with the turbo in!
cheers and much love,
Nick

PS: clay is my good budy and is an awesome guy, everyone should go to him for all their turbo needs. From k04s to gt28rs, he can hook you up with what you need. (L) 

Those numbers are on a k03s?


----------



## Nick_2.8L (Mar 11, 2004)

*Re: (sh{}e)*

yes sir


----------



## Richard Head 2632 (Oct 30, 2005)

ko4001s max at 225whp, ko420s are not maxed out at 250whp, although i will say the TQ stays around the same levels but seems to hit harder on the 20, i got mine kit for a great deal with 100k warranty, that y i didnt want the ko4001, there ticking timebombs past 15psi as it is, ko420 even at high boost levels is still warrantied for 100k along with the rest of the PI kit


----------



## 20vTurboTT (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: (Richard Head 2632)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Richard Head 2632* »_ko4001s max at 225whp, ko420s are not maxed out at 250whp, although i will say the TQ stays around the same levels but seems to hit harder on the 20, i got mine kit for a great deal with 100k warranty, that y i didnt want the ko4001, there ticking timebombs past 15psi as it is, ko420 even at high boost levels is still warrantied for 100k along with the rest of the PI kit

I've seen dyno sheets at 230+ whp and 300+ tq with a k04-001 and every other bolt on mod (Chip, 4 bar FPR, Hi-Flow Exhaust Manifold, Turbo Back, TIP, FMIC, Intake, upgraded DV, and an N75 upgrade)
K04-001s aren't as weak as most people make them out to be. It's no different than running a chipped k03s at boost levels that high. In fact in my case I'd much rather have the brand new k04 in my car than the k03s with 95000 miles on it...


----------



## Richard Head 2632 (Oct 30, 2005)

well yea anyone would, i have drievn a few and didnt think it was worth it


----------



## sh{}e (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: (01turbojetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *01turbojetta* »_I've seen dyno sheets at 230+ whp and 300+ tq with a k04-001 and every other bolt on mod (Chip, 4 bar FPR, Hi-Flow Exhaust Manifold, Turbo Back, TIP, FMIC, Intake, upgraded DV, and an N75 upgrade)
K04-001s aren't as weak as most people make them out to be. It's no different than running a chipped k03s at boost levels that high. In fact in my case I'd much rather have the brand new k04 in my car than the k03s with 95000 miles on it... 

Its the fact that the k04-01 didnt get any play time on any manufactured vehicle i believe in the vw/audi world that I know of. It has its reliability issues.
Most people on k04-01 get 210w and still falls fast from there while k04-20 still pulls past 5250. K04-20 is more consistent and reliable.
To get the k04-001 to its peak you would need high flow manifold, tip, software which comes out cheaper than the pro-imports kit but not by much. 
Also I know you may bring up the nice spike of wtq you get form k04-01 but the k04-20 can spike higher and hold more through the midrange but it wouldnt be good for the rods.


----------



## 20vTurboTT (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: (sh{}e)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sh{}e* »_
To get the k04-001 to its peak you would need high flow manifold, tip, software which comes out cheaper than the pro-imports kit but not by much. 
Also I know you may bring up the nice spike of wtq you get form k04-01 but the k04-20 can spike higher and hold more through the midrange but it wouldnt be good for the rods.


I agree with you, I'd much rather have a k04-020, but seeing as I already have all of the above mentioned mods, why spend the extra money to go k04-020 with everything required when I can just buy the k04-001 and use it with the mods I have. 
I won't lie, I want more power than the k04-001 can put out, but given my current financial situation I'm gonna use it for what I can. Then in the future (hopefully next summer) I'll sell the k04 setup and use that money towards a BT http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Richard Head 2632 (Oct 30, 2005)

dont expect big gains from the 001, many people do and get sadly dissapointed but there are some who are not.....like said before the ko40-001s fall on there ass fast the PI kit isnt that much more, maybe a grand., just put a little away in the bank each [paycheck, thats what i did, they even sell referbished kits with 100k warranties, but yea i only say one ko4001 dyno near 230 wheel and that was on race gas and open dump, you cant have that everyday, would be too much money and to loud, a good ko4001 will net 225 wheel, and that a good one, most do even less than that, to mee its not wirth ther 700 or 800 for that turbo, then a few hundred to install if u dont do it yourself, then ecu flash, 200 or so, then tip another 200, then misc crap like plugs fpr for another 70 or 80, i made 215 wheel on my ko3s on race gas with tip, revoII, and 2.5 TBE, i was gonna do a ko4001 till i drove my friends revoII ko4001, felt just like my ko3s, i mean just like it, and he had same mods as me with a fmic, (i had bfsmic) but to be honest i feel it isnt worth it, other will tell u diff, youll have to see for yourself i guess, if it were me i would just save upo like i did, still didnt take long but a few weeks to save 2 grand, COINSTAR is your friend!


----------



## YeyeDrive (May 18, 2004)

Well the K04-01 and Ex Mani are in the mail(thanks to clay - http://www.kineticmotorsport.com/ , Forge SMIC is aswell thanks to Nate - http://www.ngpracing.com/contact.html . Now i have to wait for it all to get here and put it in the shop for a day - Josh at NLS.


_Modified by YeyeDrive at 5:24 PM 5-24-2006_


----------



## sh{}e (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: (YeyeDrive)*

Why not the boostfactory smic? The forge i thought wasnt that good compared to the stocker?


----------



## Richard Head 2632 (Oct 30, 2005)

i had the forge, didnt like it, still heat soaked, to be honest its a tad taller then the pre 02 factory sidemounts but its the same thickness, its cooling effeciency sucks


----------



## sh{}e (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: (Richard Head 2632)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Richard Head 2632* »_i had the forge, didnt like it, still heat soaked, to be honest its a tad taller then the pre 02 factory sidemounts but its the same thickness, its cooling effeciency sucks

The best mod I did so far for the stocker smic was drillin holes right where the smic. I'm suprised its not done on 1.8t to begin with.


----------



## 20vTurboTT (Aug 18, 2004)

The Fed Ex man just dropped off my turbo/manifold today http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Thanks a lot Clay








Now I just have to find time to get all of this into the car


----------



## Nick_2.8L (Mar 11, 2004)

sweet dude,
congrats
cheers,
Nick


----------



## Marshmallow Man (Jun 16, 2004)

*Re: (Nick_1.8T)*

yeah def congrats, thats the pi ko4-20 kit right? Also please post dynos and experience with this if it is, I've had my eye on the k04-20 but I've heard the way the tq. comes on it has a tendency to bend rods







I don't know $hit about $hit though


----------



## sh{}e (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: (chitowndubz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chitowndubz* »_yeah def congrats, thats the pi ko4-20 kit right? Also please post dynos and experience with this if it is, I've had my eye on the k04-20 but I've heard the way the tq. comes on it has a tendency to bend rods







I don't know $hit about $hit though









If its from clay then I think its a k04-01 with high flow manifold.


----------



## SIRWOLFG60 (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: (sh{}e)*

It doesnt look like a k04-02x. It looks like a 001


----------



## grocery gett3r (Apr 5, 2006)

*Re: (Dkline)*

im installing a 020 right now on a car that will be using giac software and 380's @ 4 bar. 
ill post up how it performs when its running, maybe tonight.


----------



## 20vTurboTT (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: (chitowndubz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chitowndubz* »_yeah def congrats, thats the pi ko4-20 kit right? Also please post dynos and experience with this if it is, I've had my eye on the k04-20 but I've heard the way the tq. comes on it has a tendency to bend rods







I don't know $hit about $hit though









Yeah, thats not the k04-020. It's a k04-001 with High Flow Manifold and Samco TIP. I should have it on the car within the next week http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I'll have dyno numbers and track times as soon as I get it all in there


----------



## SIRWOLFG60 (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re:*

Me too,
I have all the hardware to fit my K04-022 in my corrado 1.8T.
I was supposed to install it 2 weeks ago, but i had a litle accident with the Rado. It was parked, and my bro's wife just hit my car


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (grocery gett3r)*


_Quote, originally posted by *grocery gett3r* »_im installing a 020 right now on a car that will be using giac software and 380's @ 4 bar. 
ill post up how it performs when its running, maybe tonight.


----------



## Dkline (May 16, 2004)

*Re: (01turbojetta)*

just ran a 14.1 at 99mph in the 1/4 with a 2.2 60 not bad i think for my first time on a 1/4 track.


----------



## Nick_2.8L (Mar 11, 2004)

*Re: (Rippinralf)*

----^


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (Nick_1.8T)*

Ive got a 225 TT with a K04-02X and I cant decide if I want to keep this turbo or go bigger. I had a gt28r on my Jetta and loved it, but not sure if I can have the same love for the K04. Can the K04-02X hold 20 psi to redline or is it like the K03s and falls on its face...?


----------



## Richard Head 2632 (Oct 30, 2005)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sharons03jetta* »_Ive got a 225 TT with a K04-02X and I cant decide if I want to keep this turbo or go bigger. I had a gt28r on my Jetta and loved it, but not sure if I can have the same love for the K04. Can the K04-02X hold 20 psi to redline or is it like the K03s and falls on its face...?

it holds, k0420s are simmilar to gt28r's power output wise, 250wheel and 300wtq


----------



## SloJTI (Oct 29, 2005)

*Re: (grocery gett3r)*


_Quote, originally posted by *grocery gett3r* »_im installing a 020 right now on a car that will be using giac software and 380's @ 4 bar. 
ill post up how it performs when its running, maybe tonight. 

Well, since GIAC hasn't released software for that turbo







my guess is X+ with some lemminwink tweaks? Please let us know how it's running. I mean if GT-ER can run a 2871 on X+, why not a K04-02x


----------



## Richard Head 2632 (Oct 30, 2005)

giac has e-05 sw out, tt injectors and maf...been out for ahwile


----------



## SloJTI (Oct 29, 2005)

*Re: (Richard Head 2632)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Richard Head 2632* »_giac has e-05 sw out, tt injectors and maf...been out for ahwile

Didn't think about that one....maybe thats the program he is using????


----------



## Richard Head 2632 (Oct 30, 2005)

to be honest, if the revo file dont work for me, ill be giving the giac a try!


----------



## SloJTI (Oct 29, 2005)

*Re: (Richard Head 2632)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Richard Head 2632* »_to be honest, if the revo file dont work for me, ill be giving the giac a try!








I heart GIAC


----------



## sh{}e (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: (Richard Head 2632)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Richard Head 2632* »_to be honest, if the revo file dont work for me, ill be giving the giac a try!

Revo no good from pro-imports kit?


----------



## Richard Head 2632 (Oct 30, 2005)

some thongs i dont liek about it, some things i do, dunno till i log


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (Richard Head 2632)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Richard Head 2632* »_
it holds, k0420s are simmilar to gt28r's power output wise, 250wheel and 300wtq

Is that 250whp on race gas or pump gas. I got 260 whp out of my 28r with 93 octane. the TT weighs a little more than the jetta plus has quattro so I might need more power to be happy....


----------



## beachball6 (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*

its 250whp on a good 93oct run. 
you are correct you will prob need a little more turbo to make your TT fun.


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (beachball6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *beachball6* »_you are correct you will prob need a little more turbo to make your TT fun.

Thats what I fear. haha BT here I come.. If I do it It will probably be the gt28rs 300whp should do for a 3300lb car.







I dont want it to crazy


----------



## 16vracer (Jul 12, 1999)

*Re: (Rippinralf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rippinralf* »_


----------



## Nick_2.8L (Mar 11, 2004)

*Re: (16vracer)*

ive changed my mind all over aghain
im goin with my idea of the t3s60!
parts have all been ordered already from clay.
install will take place in a month or so!
cheers,
Nick


----------



## Richard Head 2632 (Oct 30, 2005)

lol didnt u already recieve the ko4 and such? anyway glad ur goin bigger, u wont be dissapointed


----------



## SloJTI (Oct 29, 2005)

*Re: (Rippinralf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rippinralf* »_









Haha, whats this about? Why are you mad Clay?


----------



## DoombaVW (Nov 3, 2005)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sharons03jetta* »_
Thats what I fear. haha BT here I come.. If I do it It will probably be the gt28rs 300whp should do for a 3300lb car.







I dont want it to crazy

with that setup, you will be very happy, 3300 thats a little heavy for that car isnt it???


----------



## SloJTI (Oct 29, 2005)

*Re: (DoombaVW)*

I was out testing GIAC's new programming for the K04-023
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2642616


----------



## beachball6 (Apr 22, 2003)

your link doesnt work, we arent allowed to view it.


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (DoombaVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DoombaVW* »_
with that setup, you will be very happy, 3300 thats a little heavy for that car isnt it???


the TT actualy weighs 3380lbs.... its a microtank, haha..


----------



## YeyeDrive (May 18, 2004)

update for those that have been along for the ride - Ko4-01 and Ex mani are in from Clay, Forge SMIC is on its way to NLS (were the install will be done by josh ) and I have the 4br (for my APR K04) and VF mounts in the mail. IF all goes well this stuff will on in a week or 2 and then ill have NGP do my APR upgrade and maybe a dyno run .....later


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 27, 2003)

*Re: (YeyeDrive)*


_Quote, originally posted by *YeyeDrive* »_update for those that have been along for the ride - Ko4-01 and Ex mani are in from Clay, Forge SMIC is on its way to NLS (were the install will be done by josh ) and I have the 4br (for my APR K04) and VF mounts in the mail. IF all goes well this stuff will on in a week or 2 and then ill have NGP do my APR upgrade and maybe a dyno run .....later 

dyno yes, dyno good


----------



## They_Call_Me_Bob (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Not to be off topic but...........anyone running the ko4-001 with the tippy trans, its not too much torque for it is it? I would run it with the revo software, 4 bar, turbo back milltek exhaust, and evoms p flow intake...


----------



## 20vTurboTT (Aug 18, 2004)

I finished the install of a K04-001, Kinetic Manifold and Samco TIP on my Jetta last week. I've been taking it pretty easy for the past 500 miles or so but now I'm starting to see what this setup can do. I'm running REVO stage 2 with the 4 bar FPR and I just switched back to my stock N75 valve to control boost spiking and surging that was occuring with the H valve I had been using with my k03s. The car is running really well now and feels more powerful than it did with the stock turbo. I may look into a MBC here soon if the stock N75 doesn't eliminate all of the surging.
With a little luck I'll have track times and dyno numbers for the new setup within the next week or two. I'll keep you guys posted http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NS_PHATGLI (May 16, 2004)

Mine works great makes wicked power up till 5 grand!! because my actual boost is going way over my requested boost so it is cutting my throttle body back to 60% so I am doing the diode mod tonight ill let u know how it goes!! 
I hope to be able to hold that 225whp all the way to redline!!!


----------



## Mimi03GTI (Oct 21, 2002)

*Re: (They_Call_Me_Bob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *They_Call_Me_Bob* »_Not to be off topic but...........anyone running the ko4-001 with the tippy trans, its not too much torque for it is it? I would run it with the revo software, 4 bar, turbo back milltek exhaust, and evoms p flow intake...
I know of 2 peeps that were having problems just with the KO3. The one tranny went out just from having her chipped and the other was starting to act up too. Going KO4 may be too much torque for the tip tranny. Wish those would hold up better to mods.


----------



## VW1990CORRADO (Sep 30, 2000)

*Re: (Mimi03GTI)*

calling out dcgull to the dyno day saturday! same one we has last year!
in concord!


----------



## Nick_2.8L (Mar 11, 2004)

*Re: (VW1990CORRADO)*

keep us updated guys.
i have had a major snag with my t3s60 build up.
id love to know what you guys are getting with those k04s...
cheers,
Nick


----------



## speedshifter (Nov 25, 2004)

*Re: K04-001 or K04-020 owners please read!!! (DCGULL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speedshifter* »_Got the Turbo Package yesterday. Thanks Clay. Shipping was a bit quicker than I thought it would be. I have an install date for the 15th and 16th of this month I'll keep you posted.









***UPDATE*: Well As promised and sanctioned earlier, here's an update. The Turbo and FMIC with custom piping was installed over the 15th and 16th. Now I don't even have the proper K04 software running, just the existing Upsolute K03 software from before, but yet my car's power comes on a lot smoother and stronger, especially in the mid and upper ranges. The dynamics of my car have definitely changed for the better. 
The one and only issue I have had with my project is with the hose between the pancake pipe and the bottom of the turbo. The hose has now popped off twice with the most recent being earlier this morning. Thank goodness I was right by a gas station with a lift. Needless to say I am a bit hesitant to really even slightly get on it. While it was on the lift we really clamped it down. I had to make it to work (a 45 minute drive from where I was located) and thus far the clamp has held.. So right now I can say I am happy with the power output even w/o the K04 software running, can't wait till i get the K04 specific software for my car, but I am concerrned right now about the hose between the pancake pipe and the turbo. I've informed the tuner shop where I had the custom work done. I'm waiting on a return phone call... I'll keep everyone updated.


_Modified by speedshifter at 11:30 AM 6-23-2006_


----------



## WolfPac (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: K04-001 or K04-020 owners please read!!! (speedshifter)*

Trying to install the k04-020 hardware kit only. I'm having problems getting the turbo onto the exhaust manifold. The WG actuator is hitting the coolant line and power steering attached to the fire wall. Can anyone help that has done this install. Thanks in advance.


----------



## bmxp (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: K04-001 or K04-020 owners please read!!! (WolfPac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfPac* »_Trying to install the k04-020 hardware kit only. I'm having problems getting the turbo onto the exhaust manifold. The WG actuator is hitting the coolant line and power steering attached to the fire wall. Can anyone help that has done this install. Thanks in advance.










Hammer is your friend....beat it out of the way....







no joke it's what i did.. actually i think it's the heater core tube thingy that mine hit anyway...


----------



## WolfPac (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: K04-001 or K04-020 owners please read!!! (bmxp)*

Does the heat from the turbo affect the rubber hose, being that they're so close.


----------



## bmxp (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: K04-001 or K04-020 owners please read!!! (WolfPac)*

haven't seen a problem yet *knocks on wood*


----------



## Richard Head 2632 (Oct 30, 2005)

*Re: K04-001 or K04-020 owners please read!!! (WolfPac)*

sound slike u have a 22 or 23, the 20s wastegate placement should not give you any trouble


----------



## beachball6 (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: K04-001 or K04-020 owners please read!!! (Richard Head 2632)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Richard Head 2632* »_sound slike u have a 22 or 23, the 20s wastegate placement should not give you any trouble

HAH! this took me 3hrs of cursing. then i realized the zip tie i put on thw wg hose wasnt allowing me to push the turbo to the mani.
you kinda have to feed the wg up 1st(hold the turbo at an angle) then stiaghten the turbo out and get as many threads through the mani as you can. have someone above catch the threads with a nut. this way you can you the torque of tightening the nut to pull the turbo up.


----------



## genxguy (May 26, 2002)

I haven't read this whole thread yet (24pgs.. :/), it'd be nice if someone had a k03sport vs k04 dyno chart for comparison.
I'm looking to upgrade, and I'd like to see WHERE and HOW the power curve changes.


----------



## 20vTurboTT (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: (genxguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *genxguy* »_I haven't read this whole thread yet (24pgs.. :/), it'd be nice if someone had a k03sport vs k04 dyno chart for comparison.
I'm looking to upgrade, and I'd like to see WHERE and HOW the power curve changes.

give me until late Monday night and I should have exactly that for you guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## speedshifter (Nov 25, 2004)

*Re: K04-001 or K04-020 owners please read!!! (speedshifter)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speedshifter* »_
***UPDATE*: 
...The one and only issue I have had with my project is with the hose between the pancake pipe and the bottom of the turbo. The hose has now popped off twice with the most recent being earlier this morning...

Looks like everything is good with the hose. About to get specific K04 software tomorrow.


----------



## tateus (May 8, 2005)

for those of you who have done it, what are things i should be weary of if i were to replace a K03 (non-sport) with a K04-001 without changing anything but the DP?
obviously later i will get inj, maf, smic, chip upgrade. but for the moment will it be fine?


----------



## Dkline (May 16, 2004)

*Re: (tateus)*

i have dyno sheets befor and after but there pretty spred out. i think it was something like 210whp 239wtq ko3s vw 220whp and 292 or 3 i cant remember wtq for the ko4 think the sheets are around pg. 13 or so.
I think the only thing you should need is the software bro and the ko4 the rest should be fine untill you want to change it.
I have put about 7k on my ko4 and its still fun to drive : )


----------



## sleepindub (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: K04-001 or K04-020 owners please read!!! (SoniqGTI)*

I have the APR ko4 setup. IT does not fall flat! as a matter of fact it pulls harder @5500 all the way to 7000rpm! i'm going on 2 years with the kit and it rocks. I HAVE A APR TURBO INLET HOSE OF COURSE A KO4 TURBO, NEUSPEED FMIC,EXHAUST MANIFOLD ALL THE WAY BACK WITH A TEST PIPE.K&N DROP IN FILTER,4 BAR FPR AND A FORGE DV.







OH AND MY WATER PUMP JUST WENT OUT.


----------



## sh{}e (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: (Dkline)*

The problem with the k03 is that 210w is usually at the 5000-5500 and after it really starts to fall flat out on its face. A lot dyno'd less than 190 at redline.


----------



## NS_PHATGLI (May 16, 2004)

I run 205 at redline with my setup with a Peak of 230 around 4000rpm! Just ran the 1/4mile shifting at 5000 I ran low 14s all day at over 100mph which is really good for this track Cuz its Slightly up hill ussually a half sec slower than other tracks!


----------



## Dkline (May 16, 2004)

*Re: (wolfs1eightns)*

i ran a 14.1 at 99.8 mph with 2.2 60's shifting just below redline with my ko4


----------



## SloJTI (Oct 29, 2005)

*Re: (Dkline)*

Yesterday, I ran a 13.24 @ 102.42 with my ko4-023


----------



## sh{}e (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: (SloGLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SloGLS* »_Yesterday, I ran a 13.24 @ 102.42 with my ko4-023

Thats a good time. Were you running street tires, pump gas and any weight reduction?
Sorry for the q's but I'm a curious cat.


----------



## Vin_ZNT (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: (sh{}e)*

why are there so many different versions of K04's?
what are the differences of all of them?


----------



## SloJTI (Oct 29, 2005)

*Re: (sh{}e)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sh{}e* »_Thats a good time. Were you running street tires, pump gas and any weight reduction? 

I was on slicks. 60 ft times were a little off but still managed a 1.856 on that run. It was on the pump gas setting. I have GIAC software. The back seats and spare tire were removed. The front rebar is gone cause of the fmic.


----------



## bmxp (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: (SloGLS)*

I must really suck at driving... ran on street tires with pretty much full interior. No spare, 2 corbeau a4 seats and about 1/4 of gas and 80* weather. 
I'm running the k04-022 and did a 14.2 at 101 mph with a 2.3 60' with street tires...92 oct








I must really suck b/c I know k03s guys are doing that kind of ET







Oh well...


----------



## dat (Oct 1, 2003)

just wanted to post to say that i actually just read all 25 pages of this topic. 
i've held off from doing any mods for almost 3 years now, but this summer is the starting point. i'm actually getting the exhaust done first (milltek) and from there who knows. thanks to everybody in this thread, lots of great info!


----------



## SloJTI (Oct 29, 2005)

*Re: (dat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dat* »_but this summer is the starting point.

ko4-02x ftw! 
Hit me up it you want more details, but if you have already chipped your car, imagine chipping it again. Thats what this turbo will do for your car.


----------



## genxguy (May 26, 2002)

anyone have dyno chart for comparo yet? I'm not interested in peak numbers, would rather see the curve... thanks.


----------



## NS_PHATGLI (May 16, 2004)

*Re: (genxguy)*


----------



## genxguy (May 26, 2002)

Do you have one before you changed to k04?


----------



## NS_PHATGLI (May 16, 2004)

somewhere!


----------



## briang (Mar 10, 1999)

*Re: (NS_PHATGLI)*

Hey NS_PHATGLI, What high flow manifold are you using?


----------



## NS_PHATGLI (May 16, 2004)

*Re: (NS_PHATGLI)*

Here are a few Dynos from last summer!


----------



## NS01GTI (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (NS_PHATGLI)*

What's the latest on the guys running K04s?


----------



## NS01GTI (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (NS_PHATGLI)*

What's the latest on the guys running K04s?


----------



## BLKMJC (Jun 21, 2005)

They all sold out after getting beaten by Mazda 3 MPS's hehehehehe!


----------



## DCGULL (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (BLKMJC)*

I traded up to a Toyota Prius for improved gas mileage! I don't blow hoses off anymore and the ride is super smoothe and quiet too!








Dave


----------



## beachball6 (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (DCGULL)*

my car has been mean to me, so she is sitting in time out w/o any coolant.


----------



## SloJTI (Oct 29, 2005)

*Re: (DCGULL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DCGULL* »_I traded up to a Toyota Prius for improved gas mileage! I don't blow hoses off anymore and the ride is super smoothe and quiet too!








Dave

Are you kidding??? All that effort, and you switch to a Prius?


----------



## YeyeDrive (May 18, 2004)

*Re: (DCGULL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DCGULL* »_I traded up to a Toyota Prius for improved gas mileage! I don't blow hoses off anymore and the ride is super smoothe and quiet too!








Dave

Hows the ride man ?


----------



## YeyeDrive (May 18, 2004)

It took forever......Ok it is on the Car now - Ko4-01 and Ex mani went in today with new plugs and an oil change still on APR 93 right now though.


----------



## k04MK4 (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: (DCGULL)*

_Modified by k04MK4 at 9:55 PM 7-25-2006_


----------



## DCGULL (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (k04MK4)*

Sorry, the Toyota Pruis post was a joke. I have @ 30,000 miles on the K04 with APR software and notice the following things:
1) louder under boost.
2) less "it'shererightnow!" feeling but plenty of pull through the range.
3) Part throttle can sometimes cause limp mode (0 boost), but full or 3/4 throttle never causes the car to go into limp.
4) hoses have been a problem (Samco & stock) as they blow off often.
5) throttle body snaps open and closes while cruising (cycles several times every 10 seconds).
To be honest, with the timing pull and the minor problems I have expereinced, as well as the very modest HP/Tq increase-I would probably consider another turbo if I were to upgrade in the future.
*** Please be aware that I have had less HP/Tq increase than most and that I have experienced more minor problems. THIS IS 1 POSTERS OPINION BASED ON EXPERIENCE. I suggest you read the entire thread before making an informed decision as to whether it is right for you.
Dave


----------



## beachball6 (Apr 22, 2003)

i still <3 my 20 series. heading to the track tomorrow. hoping to break [email protected] 2.66 60' (on snows)
im gonna launch agressive as hell. last few times ive been too worried about spining i glaze my clutch.


----------



## SloJTI (Oct 29, 2005)

*Re: (beachball6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *beachball6* »_heading to the track tomorrow. hoping to break [email protected] 2.66 60' 

Good luck mang http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bmxp (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: (SloGLS)*

and if everything works out... SHould get a dyno on sunday....that's if I can get my name in the list soon... first come first serve...at Waterwagons....


----------



## bmxp (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: (bmxp)*

Hmm...well got on a dyno today...it was a mobile one just for the show... I think my car effing sucks... It was done out doors, back to back runs with no fans (







). Only good thing that came out of it was I had the highest HP & tq for the people that dyno'ed other than a S/C'ed honda civic si... ( but he doesn't count it was a VW day)
I think there is still something wrong... Watching my boost guage a little bit...seems like right at 15 psi it kind of stalls for a sec or two then builds boost up again... any help on that?








MY CAR = THE SUCKS!!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## k04MK4 (Jul 8, 2006)

so what did u dyno then?>


----------



## beachball6 (Apr 22, 2003)

14.5 @97 2.2 60' with some issues still to be worked out.
getting better


----------



## SloJTI (Oct 29, 2005)

*Re: (beachball6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *beachball6* »_14.5 @97 2.2 60' with some issues still to be worked out.
getting better









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bmxp (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: (k04MK4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *k04MK4* »_so what did u dyno then?>

I think it was a dynojet, that's what it said on the side of the truck...and it was a 4th gear run... And it was the k04-022....










_Modified by bmxp at 7:30 PM 7-30-2006_


----------



## bluelagoon1 (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: (bmxp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bmxp* »_
I think it was a dynojet, that's what it said on the side of the truck...and it was a 4th gear run... And it was the k04-022....









_Modified by bmxp at 7:30 PM 7-30-2006_

Something is definitely wrong there


----------



## bluelagoon1 (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: (beachball6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *beachball6* »_14.5 @97 2.2 60' with some issues still to be worked out.
getting better









Man, is it the tires or are you just learning how to drive still?(not being an arse, just asking)


----------



## k04MK4 (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: (bluelagoon1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bluelagoon1* »_
Man, is it the tires or are you just learning how to drive still?(not being an arse, just asking)

i know alot of good drivers who suck at 1/4 mile racing, chances are your not a good drag racer either when it comes down to it


----------



## SloJTI (Oct 29, 2005)

*Re: (k04MK4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *k04MK4* »_i know alot of good drivers who suck at 1/4 mile racing, chances are your not a good drag racer either when it comes down to it

Is there any other kind of racing???


----------



## briang (Mar 10, 1999)

*Re: (SloGLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SloGLS* »_
Is there any other kind of racing???






























Yes. In fact, drag racing is not racing at all, it is simply accelerating...


----------



## SloJTI (Oct 29, 2005)

*Re: (briang)*


_Quote, originally posted by *briang* »_







Yes. In fact, drag racing is not racing at all, it is simply accelerating...









Hmmm....is this a debate???







Ithink getting the power you have to the ground via suspension setups and being able to drive (accel) your car thru the 1/4 is in fact racing


----------



## briang (Mar 10, 1999)

*Re: (SloGLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SloGLS* »_
Hmmm....is this a debate???








 No, but there is more to enjoying a car than 1320... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## beachball6 (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (bluelagoon1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bluelagoon1* »_
Man, is it the tires or are you just learning how to drive still?(not being an arse, just asking)

its a combo of timing pull high IAT, bad driving, and boostingdamn near 30lbs(my n75hose broke at some point so i was running off the gate







). im def getting better. prob could have aired down my d/r's







its ok im new to this racing thing.
should be back every week.


----------



## bluelagoon1 (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: (k04MK4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *k04MK4* »_
i know alot of good drivers who suck at 1/4 mile racing, chances are your not a good drag racer either when it comes down to it

don't be so sure about that. you've never seen me drive.


----------



## fazeShift (Jul 1, 2005)

back up top...
just finished reading all of this and you guys have me swaying towards a -2x next year... i've got every bolt-on mounted with my current k03s, minus a downpipe...
two questions:
1) so, the forge/samco TIP for the k03s cannot work with the k04-2x? just looking for verification...
2) nobody has reported in this thread, yet, that i could see: where is full spool on the -2x's?
i'm much more of a canyon hugger and small track guy than a dragger... so i'm interested in smooth, powerful boost that can also be utilized at partial throttle... rather than a giant kick in the nuts from power spooling at 3500-4000 rpm... just FYI of why i'm looking at k04-2x's


----------



## bluelagoon1 (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: (fazeShift)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fazeShift* »_back up top...
just finished reading all of this and you guys have me swaying towards a -2x next year... i've got every bolt-on mounted with my current k03s, minus a downpipe...
two questions:
1) so, the forge/samco TIP for the k03s cannot work with the k04-2x? just looking for verification...
2) nobody has reported in this thread, yet, that i could see: where is full spool on the -2x's?
i'm much more of a canyon hugger and small track guy than a dragger... so i'm interested in smooth, powerful boost that can also be utilized at partial throttle... rather than a giant kick in the nuts from power spooling at 3500-4000 rpm... just FYI of why i'm looking at k04-2x's









don't know about the TIP for sure, but i've heard no and i've heard it can be cut to be made a little bigger.
and full spool is around 2800rpm, power comes on quicker and smoother than a k03s to me (seriously)


----------



## fazeShift (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: (bluelagoon1)*

thanks for reply http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i'm thinking i want to piece together a setup, rather than buy a kit... but am not sure...
for example, do i really want a stock TT exhaust mani... if i can get a high-flow exhaust mani that works better and costs about the same?
or, even more applicable, why would i want to pay extra for intercooler piping, when i could simply use my current fmic piping and possibly (at most) buy a couple silicone couplers...
*another question:* people have talked about U-pipes or J-pipes or completely different downpipes with the k04-2x's... is all that necessary? or could i buy something like a milltek 3" downpipe, then when i swap turbos, simply cut off the flange and weld on a flange that will fit the -2x? 
tia for any help! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bluelagoon1 (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: (fazeShift)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fazeShift* »_thanks for reply http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i'm thinking i want to piece together a setup, rather than buy a kit... but am not sure...
for example, do i really want a stock TT exhaust mani... if i can get a high-flow exhaust mani that works better and costs about the same?
or, even more applicable, why would i want to pay extra for intercooler piping, when i could simply use my current fmic piping and possibly (at most) buy a couple silicone couplers...
*another question:* people have talked about U-pipes or J-pipes or completely different downpipes with the k04-2x's... is all that necessary? or could i buy something like a milltek 3" downpipe, then when i swap turbos, simply cut off the flange and weld on a flange that will fit the -2x? 
tia for any help! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









I pieced together most of my kit. Anything you are missing, pro-imports.com. You can buy a high flow mani, there are just not many choices where the flange is at the right spot. Pro Imports has an exhaust up-pipe that adapts a mkiv (k03s) dp to the 3 bolt TT mani. You can certainly try the IC piping. I have the milltek 3"-2.5" combo dp, i assume that's what you mean by 3" milltek since they don't make a full 3". Again, either that up-pipe (its kinda pricey) or if you are good at fabbing you can certainly try to fab it up, but it certainly is a PITA. The turbo sits pretty high and to the right (if you are facing the windshield from the front of the car), but if you can get'er done, go for it.


----------



## fazeShift (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: (bluelagoon1)*

interesting stuff http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
that combo dp is exactly what i was looking at (3" milltek with hi-flo cat to 2.5" techtonics cat-back and borla muffler)...








i'll have to take a closer look at those up pipes... i must have been looking at them wrong because i didn't know they were "adaptors" of sorts... 
i guess the last bit is software... it seems that revo and giac are supporting this, but not apr? (apr's only doing k04-01's right? or did i miss something somewhere?)
so, i think revo can be tweaked with lemmiwinks... does giac have software that can be messed with (a la lemmiwinks or v-tune)? or does giac just use lemmiwinks...
like others in this thread, i want rock-solid (or as close as any modified car can get to) reliability... i expect to blow ic piping here or there... or to replace a sensor once in awhile... but most of the time people seem to fight with software and not realize it... my apr k03s file has performed perfectly, adapting within a day to every mod that i've thrown at it... and i would want something similar with whatever software i upgrade or change to...


----------



## bluelagoon1 (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: (fazeShift)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fazeShift* »_interesting stuff http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
that combo dp is exactly what i was looking at (3" milltek with hi-flo cat to 2.5" techtonics cat-back and borla muffler)...








i'll have to take a closer look at those up pipes... i must have been looking at them wrong because i didn't know they were "adaptors" of sorts... 
i guess the last bit is software... it seems that revo and giac are supporting this, but not apr? (apr's only doing k04-01's right? or did i miss something somewhere?)
so, i think revo can be tweaked with lemmiwinks... does giac have software that can be messed with (a la lemmiwinks or v-tune)? or does giac just use lemmiwinks...
like others in this thread, i want rock-solid (or as close as any modified car can get to) reliability... i expect to blow ic piping here or there... or to replace a sensor once in awhile... but most of the time people seem to fight with software and not realize it... my apr k03s file has performed perfectly, adapting within a day to every mod that i've thrown at it... and i would want something similar with whatever software i upgrade or change to...
















TT mani/k04-02x has 3-bolt flange, while our dp's have a 4-bolt flange. The up-pipe has 3-bolt on one side and 4-bolt on the other side. Software, I've heard good things about Revo, but I'm going GIAC. I actually haven't gotten it on yet, b/c I haven't received my ic yet







. If you get the specifics for GIAC listed on their website, it should be very reliable. I've had no issues for my X+ for my K03s


----------



## bluelagoon1 (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: (fazeShift)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fazeShift* »_
that combo dp is exactly what i was looking at (3" milltek with hi-flo cat to 2.5" techtonics cat-back and borla muffler)...









just be sure you realize the dp itself is a 3-2.5" combo, regardless of what size cb you choose. the dp is not a full 3". It can be a little misleading on the website, at least it used to be. And nice choice on the TT, I used to have one http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## YeyeDrive (May 18, 2004)

Update - The car seems to run fine on APR 93 K03 but it is going to be updated to the K04 file on sat w/ the 4br FPR ( thanks to NGP ). My sidemount is in and will be going on in the next few weeks along with all 3 VF mounts..........V-tune + Dyno tuning to come after that.


----------



## SloJTI (Oct 29, 2005)

*Re: (fazeShift)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fazeShift* »_i guess the last bit is software... it seems that revo and giac are supporting this, but not apr? (apr's only doing k04-01's right? or did i miss something somewhere?)

GIAC ftw http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## beachball6 (Apr 22, 2003)

still want a dyno







any idea when\if you will ever get one?


----------



## SloJTI (Oct 29, 2005)

*Re: (fazeShift)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fazeShift* »_just finished reading all of this and you guys have me swaying towards a -2x next year... i've got every bolt-on mounted with my current k03s, minus a downpipe...
two questions:
1) so, the forge/samco TIP for the k03s cannot work with the k04-2x? just looking for verification...

*If you decide to go with GIAC, there is a high flow SS exhaust mani available to you through your GIAC dealer. With the high flow mani, you have to use the ko3s Forge/Samco TIP. With the stock TT mani, you will have issues with either the ko3s TIP inlet not fitting the turbo inlet correctly or the TT225 TIP has to be squashed a bit to get it to fit under your hood* 

_Quote, originally posted by *fazeShift* »_2) nobody has reported in this thread, yet, that i could see: where is full spool on the -2x's?
 
*I get full boost (24 psi) by ~ 3100 rpms* 

_Quote, originally posted by *fazeShift* »_i'm much more of a canyon hugger and small track guy than a dragger... so i'm interested in smooth, powerful boost that can also be utilized at partial throttle... rather than a giant kick in the nuts from power spooling at 3500-4000 rpm... just FYI of why i'm looking at k04-2x's








 
*I took a local auto-x'er for a ride in my ko4-023/GIAC GTI, and he went home and bought the kit from PI. He loved it for the purpose of auto-x'ing and I believe you would too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif *


----------



## SloJTI (Oct 29, 2005)

*Re: (beachball6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *beachball6* »_any idea when\if you will ever get one?

Send me paypal and I'll get one next week







Seriously, I have no idea. Prbably the next time there is a dyno day for us dubbers at a local shop. There are no plans to do one anytime soon, but my guess would be before the winter hits


----------



## stirfriedx9 (Apr 23, 2005)

*Re: (SloGLS)*

So let me get this straight, Giac has an exhaust manifold for 1.8T transverse engines that allows you to use your existing forge/samco tih for your k03s with the k04-20 series turbo? where can i see said manifold, and how much does it cost? their website says an RTS manifold...what is an rts manifold exactly? thanks.


----------



## SloJTI (Oct 29, 2005)

*Re: (stirfriedx9)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stirfriedx9* »_So let me get this straight, Giac has an exhaust manifold for 1.8T transverse engines that allows you to use your existing forge/samco tih for your k03s with the k04-20 series turbo? where can i see said manifold, and how much does it cost? their website says an RTS manifold...what is an rts manifold exactly? thanks.

The GIAC manifold is the RTS manifold. And yes, it moves the ko4-023 to a position where the ko3s TIP can be used. I do not know exact cost, but I do know if you ask your GIAC dealer, they can get it for you








There is a thread floating around in the archives.....IIRC, it asked if there was abetter mani for the ko4-02x series turbos. Do a search..or maybe I will


----------



## bmxp (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: (SloGLS)*

Last I herd though... those mani's were pretty pricey... I saw it on a website a while back... too bad I didn't bookmark it... I think it was about 500+ dollars


----------



## beachball6 (Apr 22, 2003)

alot of people think the stock TT mani will flow more than enough. i was trying to get a custom mani but no one wanted to waste their time.


----------



## SloJTI (Oct 29, 2005)

*Re: (beachball6)*

I think if you simply took the stock TT mani and had it extrude honed, it would flow more than enough for anything the ko4-02x could handle. Could be wrong tho










_Modified by SloGLS at 9:15 PM 8-3-2006_


----------



## SloJTI (Oct 29, 2005)

*Re: (SloGLS)*

Here it is:


BTW: not my pics (thanks Dimitris)
In this thread: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2603670


_Modified by SloGLS at 9:14 PM 8-3-2006_


----------



## fazeShift (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: (SloGLS)*

wow! that mani is P - I - M - P status! too bad it's so tough to see mounted behind our little block...







i'll have to troll through the link you gave me...
bluelagoon - yah, i know it's a reducer downpipe... i don't really want to upgrade my cat-back to a 3", so that should mate up nicely with the 2.5" tt exhaust... i don't know if i'll ever get rid of my tt/borla setup... techtonics' pipes and bends are so perfect and the borla can is music to my ears...







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
slogls - did you have to tune giac much after the install? or was it "buy what they suggest, plug and play, drive away"? giac normally programs pretty aggressively, so i'm toying with ideas of EBC's or manual programming so that i potentially have the option of switching between "commute mode" and "squeel of tires / puff of smoke and gone mode"















guys, this thread continues to prove it's usefulness... it was worth the read and your feedback is great... thanks much for the help and suggestions! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SloJTI (Oct 29, 2005)

*Re: (fazeShift)*

Here's the deal with GIAC (to the best of my knowledge): No tuning needed after the chip flash. I haven't dyno'ed yet, but my ET's kinda speak for themselves. I would guess I am right ~ 230whp right now. This is without the RTS mani and I may have a boost leak. I know for sure I was having random misfires and just replaced cyl 2 coilpack. The car feels stronger than ever.








If you decide to go with GIAC, it comes with my seal of approval







, and just do the mods listed on thier web page. I have 3" exhaust, and was told this may be too large for this sw. I still need to runs logs, but I was told to watch for a lean condition during the tq spike if running 3". The software was tuned while a "J" valve was on the car, so this is also recommended. GIAC also offers a "flashloader" that allows you to switch back and forth between a pump gas program and a race gas program (there's your "commute mode" and "squeel of tires / puff of smoke and gone mode" http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
If you have any other questions, hit me up or post them here, and I'll do my best to point you in the right direction----> GIAC










_Modified by SloGLS at 9:42 PM 8-3-2006_


----------



## Space9888 (Mar 18, 2002)

*Re: K04-001 or K04-020 owners please read!!! (DCGULL)*

I run a K04/ Revo 4 bar, K03s program, to be honest you would be best off w/ K04 programming, the k04 flows enough air that w/ the k03s program timming is pulled big time, and i run too rich due to increased cfm through most of the rpm range, since i dont locally have access to a K04 program im going to try running a 3" maf and run 380cc injectors, that might even things out ill post what i find. i can also dial in things since i have sps3, but yeah K04 makes sick torque, you will want a front mount. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Space9888 (Mar 18, 2002)

*Re: K04-001 or K04-020 owners please read!!! (Space9888)*

oh and yeah K04-020 is basically a big turbo compared to a k04-001, you need just as much hardware as going big turbo, ive priced it out before w/ scrapyards via crashed 225 tts. you end up needing the oil and coolant lines, turbo, manifold (intake and exhaust) as well as injectors, all tt piping/ intercoolers vs a front mount. really just a big pia unless you have a generous buddy.







and obviously a tune for the added boost. k04-001 is a nice upgrade


----------



## SloJTI (Oct 29, 2005)

*Re: K04-001 or K04-020 owners please read!!! (Space9888)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Space9888* »_oh and yeah K04-020 is basically a big turbo compared to a k04-001, you need just as much hardware as going big turbo, ive priced it out before w/ scrapyards via crashed 225 tts. you end up needing the oil and coolant lines, turbo, manifold (intake and exhaust) as well as injectors, all tt piping/ intercoolers vs a front mount. 

You most definitely can use a front mount


----------



## stirfriedx9 (Apr 23, 2005)

*Re: K04-001 or K04-020 owners please read!!! (SloGLS)*

Will this kit work with a tyrolsport smic? can you keep your stock intercooler piping from the turbo, like a neuspeed or ghl upgraded lower intercooler pipe? or, do you have to have someone make you custom tubing?


----------



## bluelagoon1 (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: K04-001 or K04-020 owners please read!!! (stirfriedx9)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stirfriedx9* »_Will this kit work with a tyrolsport smic? can you keep your stock intercooler piping from the turbo, like a neuspeed or ghl upgraded lower intercooler pipe? or, do you have to have someone make you custom tubing? 

Absolutely, I'm going w/ a BF sidemount, if they ever decide to send it







. And you DO NOT have to use the TT smic setup, nor all or any of the IC piping. Like I said, Pro Imports has any parts you don't come across, including upper IC piping. Look at spending around 2K for the turbo essentials. No custom tubing, and the "pancake" pipe is still recommended.


----------



## fazeShift (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: K04-001 or K04-020 owners please read!!! (SloGLS)*

that exh. mani is really impressive... since dmitri's (probably spelling his name wrong... sorry!) apparently from rts (his nick says "@rts") and he's recommending the giac dealer, who also recommends the rts exhaust mani... i'm thinking that's the rts exhaust mani in the picture...
that was a mouthful... does it make sense?








anyways... even though that thing is ss, instead of cast, it seems worth the expense for my potential application because the k04-20 is mounted in the exact same location and orientation as the k03s... no changes to ic piping for me, then... no worries about different sized or differently oriented coolant lines...
it would almost only be a mani, turbo, and injectors upgrade... which isn't too shabby, considering most turbo swaps involve the potential for custom piping everywhere, due to the turbo sitting a couple inches this way or that way from stock...
hmmmmm....








slogls, i'm guessing that you never got that mani? did anybody state-side ever get one that anybody in here knows about? i need to start searching more, now...







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Space9888 (Mar 18, 2002)

*Re: K04-001 or K04-020 owners please read!!! (stirfriedx9)*

I have the Neuspeed kit, its ok, perfect for the K03s good on a cool night. Not to great for summer day heat even here in CT w/ the K04, if i had it to do over again id do a custom core, and find a retailer that can hook you up w/ lengths of straight pipes and 90 degree bends and 45 degree bends as well as several silicone couplings/ 90s. but


----------



## SloJTI (Oct 29, 2005)

*Re: K04-001 or K04-020 owners please read!!! (fazeShift)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fazeShift* »_slogls, i'm guessing that you never got that mani? did anybody state-side ever get one that anybody in here knows about? i need to start searching more, now...







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

No. never got that pretty mani....I found out about it after I had purchased my kit. From what I know, you can expect a gain of about 20bhp...so about 12 whp. And Dimitris is the guy who fabs them up, unfortunately, he is located in Greece. So your best bet is to go through you GIAC dealer. Here is the thing tho....your GIAC dealer will not sell you the mani unless you buy their software







Big http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for GIAC keeping the mani under tight wraps







I do not know anyone stateside that has the manifold either


----------



## fazeShift (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: K04-001 or K04-020 owners please read!!! (SloGLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SloGLS* »_
Here is the thing tho....your GIAC dealer will not sell you the mani unless you buy their software









that's almost convincing enough in itself to warrant a call to giac... if i could get software and mani, without needing to go down on an entire kit, i'd be happy...
this thread is killing me... i was planning brakes and clutch/flywheel/lsd mods before any type of turbo... now, i'm drooling... i'm starting to think that i can use walls to stop...


----------



## stirfriedx9 (Apr 23, 2005)

*Re: K04-001 or K04-020 owners please read!!! (fazeShift)*

So realistically...with a boost factory smic, for around 3500$$ you can have a pretty sick MT (medium turbo...HAH) kit. past 250whp in front wheels drive is kinda pointless anyway, unless you're a highway racer..imho...but i think this kit is pretty cool, and it seems to be hack free, and just as reliable as a chipped audi tt. good luck to all...i think ill start saving...i may not go t3s60...k04-20 looks good to me.


----------



## SloJTI (Oct 29, 2005)

*Re: K04-001 or K04-020 owners please read!!! (fazeShift)*

fazeshift: if you are an auto-x'er, you r going to want to upgrade to an lsd and probably upgrade your clutch too with the ko4-02x kit. I drag race, which can be hard on clutches, and I had to upgrade mine within 5000 miles of putting this kit on. I went with a SouthBend OFE with a 12lb steel fw. I don't have lsd, but the car hooks with slicks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I would think that coming out of a corner without lsd with this kit would make for massive wheelspin. The stock diff transfers power to the path of least resistance, and with ~275 ft lbs of tq.......


----------



## fazeShift (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: K04-001 or K04-020 owners please read!!! (SloGLS)*

right on... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
as much as i like to pretend that i'll dive into a turbo upgrade, it probably won't happen like that... i already get too much brake fade when i'm tearing around, so brakes are on the top of the list... the lsd is drool factor and a full function mod (no form), which always makes me happy... 
the current plan is more like: get alignment immediately, put in new custom seats and schroth 4 point harnesses in next two weeks (just waiting on UPS to bring me my second seat)... bigger brakes during fall... lsd and clutch package at christmas.... and probably keep stock stereo throughout spring to save up for turbo next spring/summer... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
now, if i could just hit the old fast forward button, skip through the next few months of work and just collect the money...


----------



## SloJTI (Oct 29, 2005)

*Re: K04-001 or K04-020 owners please read!!! (fazeShift)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fazeShift* »_now, if i could just hit the old fast forward button, skip through the next few months of work and just collect the money...
















Do the turbo first http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I guarantee it will accelerate your spending habits


----------



## beachball6 (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: K04-001 or K04-020 owners please read!!! (SloGLS)*

turbos are the devil


----------



## zaphoid (Jan 23, 2003)

*my 20ae gti w/ ko4*

i think it's finally time for me to pipe up in this thread.
here's a brief synopsis of my car currently:
- 2003 20ae gti
- kinetic motorsport fmic kit
- kinetic motorsport super-k04 (custom turbine) ** more on this below
- kinetic motorsport exhaust manifold
- custom neuspeed software (soon to be replaced w/ revo stage2 program)
- neuspeed 60mm down-pipe
- neuspeed 60mm cat-back exhaust system
- neuspeed p-flow intake
- forge motorsports turbo inlet tube
- forge motorsports diverter valve
- audi tt225 injectors
- eurospec adjustable fuel pressure regulator ** to be installed
- marshall glycerine fuel pressure gauge ** to be installed
- n75 j valve
- ****loads of other mods, but nothing else that really impacts performance, or has any realavance to this thread.
so, some of you may be familiar with my car already. it was the car kinetic built to develop the ko4 neuspeed kit, and also the car that the kinetic fmic was prototyped on. i bought the car from the original owner, who had kinetic do all the work on the car. i've taken the car a lot further... in all areas other than performance.... that's about to change.
the neuspeed software on my car was never really fully developed, as the kit never went into production. being neuspeed alone gives undertones of de-tuned and compromized for smog regulation, etc. the turbo is a bit of a frankenstien... the details of it's construction i'm a little hazzy on. i know it's had a bearing conversion, and the housings are slightly moddified, and the compressor wheel is also moddified/replaced from a different turbo (which i'm not so sure).
i've never really felt this car was generating the power it should. i know outlawvdub, as he's local to me, and both our cars put down very similar dyno plots. that said, i know there's a few tweaks with my turbo given it's history, and there's more in there that i'm not seeing.
i'm about to load revo stg2, and i've been told that the ko3 4bar program will match my setup the best. i've got the 225 injectors, and i'll be running an adjustable fpr to keep my fuel in line. i'm guessing it'll be somewhere between 3 and 4 bar... not sure yet.
my bigest frustration is softlimp cause by the trottlebody closing down and limiting me to 15psi.... this is a huge pain in the ass. it seems that the sensor on the 20th (and perhaps gli?) is different than sensors previous to this car, and using a diode clamp doesn't seem to work (i couldn't get more than 10psi when i did it, and the car ran REALLY poorly).
i've had leaks from my manifold/turbo that seem to reoccur every 3-4months after a gasket replacement, which i'll be addressing one way or another in 2 weeks... how, i'm not so sure yet.
nature of the boost on this car is spikes at 21psi, and i typically sit around 17psi. i don't see the high boost held that most chipped cars see, and i imagine alot of this has to do with the software. i've not tried tweaking the wastegate or running a mbc, although i've got one.
i'll post up my two dyno plots off this car later this weekend. they're both very close, but both times there were some issues with my car that suggest not everything was running optimally.
i don't have the dyno numbers from the build of this car, but i've run the car twice.
1) 211whp, can't recall the wtq
- the car had a significant leak from the turbo/downpipe gasket
2) 209whp, 230wtq, a/f started at [email protected] and ran smothly down to [email protected], peak boost was 18.9psi
- i hit limp on a few runs, and boost never came up properly
feed back would be greatly appreciated. i'll be posting much much more in the coming weeks.


----------



## bluelagoon1 (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: my 20ae gti w/ ko4 (zaphoid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zaphoid* »_i think it's finally time for me to pipe up in this thread.
here's a brief synopsis of my car currently:
- 2003 20ae gti
- kinetic motorsport fmic kit
- kinetic motorsport super-k04 (custom turbine) ** more on this below
- kinetic motorsport exhaust manifold
- custom neuspeed software (soon to be replaced w/ revo stage2 program)
- neuspeed 60mm down-pipe
- neuspeed 60mm cat-back exhaust system
- neuspeed p-flow intake
- forge motorsports turbo inlet tube
- forge motorsports diverter valve
- audi tt225 injectors
- eurospec adjustable fuel pressure regulator ** to be installed
- marshall glycerine fuel pressure gauge ** to be installed
- n75 j valve
- ****loads of other mods, but nothing else that really impacts performance, or has any realavance to this thread.
so, some of you may be familiar with my car already. it was the car kinetic built to develop the ko4 neuspeed kit, and also the car that the kinetic fmic was prototyped on. i bought the car from the original owner, who had kinetic do all the work on the car. i've taken the car a lot further... in all areas other than performance.... that's about to change.
the neuspeed software on my car was never really fully developed, as the kit never went into production. being neuspeed alone gives undertones of de-tuned and compromized for smog regulation, etc. the turbo is a bit of a frankenstien... the details of it's construction i'm a little hazzy on. i know it's had a bearing conversion, and the housings are slightly moddified, and the compressor wheel is also moddified/replaced from a different turbo (which i'm not so sure).
i've never really felt this car was generating the power it should. i know outlawvdub, as he's local to me, and both our cars put down very similar dyno plots. that said, i know there's a few tweaks with my turbo given it's history, and there's more in there that i'm not seeing.
i'm about to load revo stg2, and i've been told that the ko3 4bar program will match my setup the best. i've got the 225 injectors, and i'll be running an adjustable fpr to keep my fuel in line. i'm guessing it'll be somewhere between 3 and 4 bar... not sure yet.
my bigest frustration is softlimp cause by the trottlebody closing down and limiting me to 15psi.... this is a huge pain in the ass. it seems that the sensor on the 20th (and perhaps gli?) is different than sensors previous to this car, and using a diode clamp doesn't seem to work (i couldn't get more than 10psi when i did it, and the car ran REALLY poorly).
i've had leaks from my manifold/turbo that seem to reoccur every 3-4months after a gasket replacement, which i'll be addressing one way or another in 2 weeks... how, i'm not so sure yet.
nature of the boost on this car is spikes at 21psi, and i typically sit around 17psi. i don't see the high boost held that most chipped cars see, and i imagine alot of this has to do with the software. i've not tried tweaking the wastegate or running a mbc, although i've got one.
i'll post up my two dyno plots off this car later this weekend. they're both very close, but both times there were some issues with my car that suggest not everything was running optimally.
i don't have the dyno numbers from the build of this car, but i've run the car twice.
1) 211whp, can't recall the wtq
- the car had a significant leak from the turbo/downpipe gasket
2) 209whp, 230wtq, a/f started at [email protected] and ran smothly down to [email protected], peak boost was 18.9psi
- i hit limp on a few runs, and boost never came up properly
feed back would be greatly appreciated. i'll be posting much much more in the coming weeks.

Yeah man, definitely not what it should be. There's a number of folks putting close or a little more hp than that, and much more wtq. Sounds like a lot of problems w/ that setup. Gut and and start over!


----------



## YeyeDrive (May 18, 2004)

The K04-01 APR Flash was done this weekend with the 4br FPR and the car feels pretty good against my stock set up. Nothing to go bragging about but I have no #'s on it yet or had it tuned in w/ V tune so we will see how that goes in a few weeks.......I like how the car drives now and thats what I was after anyway....


----------



## bluelagoon1 (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: (YeyeDrive)*

got my intercooler on last night, and flashed w/ giac today. car is so much better. and ran great w/ the x+ on it, for being the wrong software, but it was nice to finally get something that was smooth going. Gears are much smoother and pull much harder, and the idle is much better. it feels like a torquey v6 almost. will be getting dynoed soon.


----------



## SloJTI (Oct 29, 2005)

*Re: (bluelagoon1)*

Give me some details http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jaywire (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: (SloGLS)*

wanted to post in here to find easily, as im on page 10 of 27 in reading it.
this may be an option for me as i have a daily driver with APR software. I also want to do the install myself, so this seems like something i could possibly tackle.
horray for OEM.


----------



## beachball6 (Apr 22, 2003)

oh yea [email protected] 2.2 60' in TX heat at a craptacular track.


----------



## WinnersCIRCLE (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: (beachball6)*

PI isgiving me a bad ars deal on a new brake job and turbo kit install, with everyhting going on i have no time to put it on, so i am getting a rentle car for the 2 days it will be there


----------



## bluelagoon1 (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: (WinnersCIRCLE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WinnersCIRCLE* »_PI isgiving me a bad ars deal on a new brake job and turbo kit install, with everyhting going on i have no time to put it on, so i am getting a rentle car for the 2 days it will be there

awesome, those guys are great. they called SPEC and had them overnight me a clutch on a Sat morn when I was in a jam. Thanks Pat!


----------



## bmxp (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: (beachball6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *beachball6* »_oh yea [email protected] 2.2 60' in TX heat at a craptacular track.

Sweet I'm not the only one that sucks at driving







... I must suck more b/c i did a 14.2 at 101.64mph w/ a 2.3 60'


----------



## SloJTI (Oct 29, 2005)

*Re: (bmxp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bmxp* »_Sweet I'm not the only one that sucks at driving







... I must suck more b/c i did a 14.2 at 101.64mph w/ a 2.3 60'
















Your trap speed isn't bad tho. Sucks for beachball6 that he has the 3.94 r&p. The short grears arent' suited to the long tq band of this turbo


----------



## WinnersCIRCLE (Aug 9, 2006)

wer emy revo ko420 peeps at, chime in on you experience


----------



## bluelagoon1 (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: (SloGLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SloGLS* »_
Your trap speed isn't bad tho. Sucks for beachball6 that he has the 3.94 r&p. The short grears arent' suited to the long tq band of this turbo









that's for sure. it doesn't quite kick me back like my X+ when you first lay on it, but it pulls me through like crazy all the way through the powerband. If feels like a very torquey v6.


----------



## thugbug20v (Jul 28, 2009)

*Re: K04-001 or K04-020 owners please read!!! (DCGULL)*

so the k04 software is not a "must have" on the 001? from what i understand non-k04 programs and even the APR k04 program was causin overboost.... any experiences with this issue?


----------



## Red_MK4 (Jun 26, 2009)

*Re: K04-001 or K04-020 owners please read!!! (YeyeDrive)*

hey, with that k04 how much hp and torque are you putting to the wheels?


----------



## CHRIS_GSXR1K (Sep 19, 2007)

just out of curiosity...i work for a auto parts recycler. I was pricing each part for a k04 upgrade and when i was looking up 02 audi TT 225hp turbo it asks if it has esp or not. does anybody know if it really matters which one you use when doing an upgrade like this

thanks
chris


----------

